# 6th Naruto Shippuden Movie Announced For 2012 - Part 1



## Tazmo (Jun 15, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 15, 2012)

*6th Naruto Shippuden Movie Announced For 2012*


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 15, 2012)

This is from the Facebook page:


*Spoiler*: __ 



宣伝部のＫです。

ようやく「予告」が完成しました。
6月30日劇場公開です。

ちょっと、予告についてお話してみたいと思います。

劇場用予告映像は、大体、公開の2か月～1か月前までに作ります。（今年のナルト映画の予告は、公開前1か月を切ってしまうので、完成がかなり遅いほうですね。）

ちなみに
... 東宝では尺の長いもの（約90秒）を「予告」
30秒くらいの短いものを「特報」と呼びます。

完成した映画の宣伝をすることと違い、
「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ」だけではありませんが、
多くのアニメ映画の宣伝は、
映画本編の制作と同時進行なのでとても大変です。

例えば、予告を作る場合。
宣伝部も映画の絵コンテを見て予告用のシーンを選定。早めに完成することが出来ないかアニメ制作の「ぴえろ」さんにお願いします。（いつもありがとうございます。）

だから、完成している映画なら編集素材に困ることがありませんが、まだ制作中の映画の予告制作では、どのシーンを選ぶか決めることはとても重要です。もちろん、お願いしたもの全てがＯＫになるとも限りません。

言ってしまえば
公開まで予告の90秒の映像素材で勝負しなければいけないだから、事前に何を伝えなければいけないのか？きちんと決めておかないとプロモーション自体が苦労することになるわけです。

今日のお話、ちょっとわかりにくかったかもしれませんね。
すみませんでした。少し映画の仕事のことを感じてもらいたっかんですが。

ところで、
ナルトたちが使う武器にクナイっていうのがありますよね。
漢字で書くと「苦無」。投げたり、地面を掘ったり、大切な刀よりも乱暴にあつかえる消耗品、忍者のサバイバルナイフといったところなんでしょうね。私も「苦無」ほしいな。



Could someone please translate it? i think it has info regarding trailers...

Edit: Also i am sorry to everyone, i said that the theme of the film would be a song from "Aqua Timez" but i posted a false rumor. I apologize  for that. The real theme (confirmed by takL) is Soredewa Mata Ashita" by Asian Kungfu Generation. Thank You takL...


----------



## zlatko (Jun 15, 2012)

This is google Translate i know it sucks 
*Spoiler*: __ 



K of the publicity department is.

"Notice" finally has been completed.
Is released in theaters June 30.

I think a little, I would like to talk about the notice.

Notice the video for the theater, roughly, you can create up to two months to one month before the public. (Naruto trailer for the movie of the year, since they cut one month prior to the release, it is considerably slower completion.)

The way
In the Toho ... "notice" (90 seconds approximately) what the long scale
This is called "dispatch" the short ones of about 30 seconds.

Unlike the propaganda film that was completed,
Although it is not only "NARUTO",
Many of the animated film publicity,
Is very difficult because of the main film production and simultaneously.

For example, if you make a notice.
Select a scene for the notice to see the storyboards of the movie is also the publicity department. Please Mr. "clown" of animation production or can not be completed as soon as possible. (Thank you always.)

So it does not have a movie if you can afford to edit material has been completed, in the notice of film production in the production, which can decide whether to choose a scene is still very important. Of course, not necessarily all be OK with what I asked.

Once you have said
Because do not have to compete with 90 seconds of video material of the notice to the public, what must not tell beforehand what? - Would be that the promotion itself is struggling If you do not have decided to wage.

Today's story, I might have been a little hard to understand.
I'm sorry. Get is philosophically feel that the work of a little movie.

By the way,
I'll have it called Naruto Kunai to use their weapons.
"No bitterness" and write in Chinese characters. Throwing, or digging the ground, I would not place such as consumables to handle survival knife wildly important than the sword, ninja. "No bitterness" I also I want.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 15, 2012)

new scans!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 15, 2012)

Where's the goddamn trailer?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 15, 2012)

Vino said:


> Where's the goddamn trailer?



We have the official theme song now we should get a trailer soon...


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 15, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> We have the official theme song now we should get a trailer soon...



...according to their facebook page, it will be out on the 30th of June.

Or at least, the preview that will be shown in the cinema will.

Where did the info that we'd get a trailer today come from, anyway? 

*honestly curious*


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 15, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...according to their facebook page, it will be out on the 30th of June.
> 
> Or at least, the preview that will be shown in the cinema will.
> 
> ...



Hiruko93 said the trailer would come June 15th...

And thank you for the info about the trailer, preview thing coming June 30th...


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 15, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scans!!



This is old scans, I posted it in previous thread


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jun 15, 2012)

^Why does it matter who posts what information when? Thanks for the info, but really its not a race. Give yourself a standing ovation. Seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 15, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> This is old scans, I posted it in previous thread



Here are your internet points, good sir.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 15, 2012)

So no trailer?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 15, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> So no trailer?



Im dissapointed there was no trailer today, too 

But something about another Road To Ninja trailer is coming sometime about a month (June 30th) before the movie is in theaters. Lets wait and see what it has...


----------



## takL (Jun 15, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scans!!



its from 2ch. the poster says they found it in a cinema. on the green leaf-like part the theme song is stated.
it does look legit to me. 
then again im not the one to confirm its dif not fake. you can always add your  sticker to an official ad and post it on the net.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 15, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> ^Why does it matter who posts what information when? Thanks for the info, but really its not a race. Give yourself a standing ovation. Seriously.



WoOoOoOoOoOoOw 



Vino said:


> Here are your internet points, good sir.



Thanks, I want more


----------



## takL (Jun 15, 2012)

whateva its always a good idea to provide the source when u can.



SandLeaf said:


> This is from the Facebook page:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


just in brief
-about the trailer
it is finally done and to make a theatre debut on the 30th june*.
-about why it couldnt be earlier-
the 90 sec trailer is a critical promo for a movie and yet they had to decide the scenes for it while the film wa s still in the making.
-about kunai
mr K wants one.

*i guess the trailer will make its net debut before that.


----------



## Shakar (Jun 15, 2012)

This may be the first Naruto movie I watch. It looks hilarious, and I can't wait to hear Nana Mizuki voicing badass!Hinata, I hope she uses her deep voice (like on Pandora)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 15, 2012)

Aww I was really looking forward to the trailer and... 

I see that Neji is a pervert  Hope to see Lee as well.


----------



## Evolution (Jun 15, 2012)

If Lee is gonna be lazy and look like a bishie, I'll lol for 10 minutes non-stop.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 15, 2012)

There's no way that thick eye brows gonna change his overall look no matter what... or will it..?

Lazy+King of all jutsus Lee


----------



## Shaz (Jun 15, 2012)

Lee will probably be lazy as fuck whilst Shikamaru is the Lee of reality, extremely self-motivated and dedicated.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 15, 2012)

Ive been waiting for the trailer which supposedly comes out on the 15th and now we get to hear this on the 15th...it wont come out till another 15 days, dude I'm growing gray hair.


----------



## Metaro (Jun 15, 2012)

[sp=this... this....]









 Oh stop
[/sp]


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 15, 2012)

Metaro said:


> [sp=more NaruMinaKushi things]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww that's lovely....naruto doesnt look like naruto


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 15, 2012)

Metaro said:


> [sp=this... this....]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 15, 2012)

Metaro said:


> [sp=this... this....]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pek beautiful family.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 15, 2012)

Metaro said:


> [sp=this... this....]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute! 

:33


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

Metaro said:


> [sp=this... this....]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bastard.


----------



## ryz (Jun 15, 2012)

Metaro said:


> [sp=this... this....]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH GOD THE CUTENESS

I am dying....

Somebody resuscitate me....


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 15, 2012)

Metaro said:


> [sp=this... this....]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It..it cant be i...


*Spoiler*: __ 



ITS TO CUTE TO BE REAL


----------



## The Big G (Jun 15, 2012)

All these pics of MinanaruKushi is like getting repeatedly kicked in the balls but instead of balls its feels


----------



## Selva (Jun 15, 2012)

Damn it guys!  I can't look at all the cuteness and adorableness of baby Naruto with his parents without dying a little bit inside thinking IF ONLY THEY WERE ALIVE


----------



## Ghost (Jun 15, 2012)

now add kyuubi claw impaling both mina and kushi.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 15, 2012)

I HATE THIS MOVIE ALREADY

[sp]KISHI, PLEASE REVIVE KUSHINA AND MINATO IN CANON PLEASE The cuteness of the Uzumaki-Namikaze family is [/sp]


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 15, 2012)

am i the only one who doesn't care about the baby naruto with minato stuff? and if you cant tell by my set, i am a naruto fan.


----------



## The Undying (Jun 15, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> am i the only one who doesn't care about the baby naruto with minato stuff? and if you cant tell by my set, i am a naruto fan.



No, I don't particularly care for it either. A picture or two is fine, but now it's kind of annoying.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> am i the only one who doesn't care about the baby naruto with minato stuff? and if you cant tell by my set, i am a naruto fan.



nope, i too don't care that much. however, i think it would a few minutes hopefully.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 15, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> I HATE THIS MOVIE ALREADY
> 
> [sp]KISHI, PLEASE REVIVE KUSHINA AND MINATO IN CANON PLEASE The cuteness of the Uzumaki-Namikaze family is [/sp]



Don't worry 
In the movie, Minato and Kushina will be maintained in original personalities like Naruto and sakura 

*New Trailer*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KevKev (Jun 15, 2012)

June 30th huh  that's not far away. Lol it seems like this is the only movie that has another continuation thread, NF really must not like Naruto movies


----------



## HolyHands (Jun 15, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> June 30th huh  that's not far away. Lol it seems like this is the only movie that has another continuation thread, NF really must not like Naruto movies



Well when you've seen one Naruto movie you've pretty much seen them all.

- Naruto and friends meet up with group of people.
- Group includes a mysterious guy/girl who usually dislikes Naruto
- Fight with boring filler villains with horrible character designs
- Mysterious Guy/Girl bonds with Naruto when they realize he understands their pain
- Fight with more boring villains with horrible character designs
- End with a new type of rasengan
- Mysterious person, if a girl, wants Narutos babies

Not exactly the most compelling films to watch.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 15, 2012)

HolyHands said:


> Well when you've seen one Naruto movie you've pretty much seen them all.
> 
> - Naruto and friends meet up with group of people.
> - Group includes a mysterious guy/girl who usually dislikes Naruto
> ...



Shippuden movie 3 is not amused


----------



## KevKev (Jun 15, 2012)

HolyHands said:


> Well when you've seen one Naruto movie you've pretty much seen them all.
> 
> - Naruto and friends meet up with group of people.
> - Group includes a mysterious guy/girl who usually dislikes Naruto
> ...



Holy... :rofl that's crazy. I watched all movies and I didn't even noticed that  especially "Mysterious Guy/Girl bonds with Naruto when they realize he understands their pain"


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2012)

HolyHands said:


> Well when you've seen one Naruto movie you've pretty much seen them all.
> 
> - Naruto and friends meet up with group of people.
> - Group includes a mysterious guy/girl who usually dislikes Naruto
> ...



That sums it up pretty well


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 15, 2012)

HolyHands said:


> Well when you've seen one Naruto movie you've pretty much seen them all.
> 
> - Naruto and friends meet up with group of people.
> - Group includes a mysterious guy/girl who usually dislikes Naruto
> ...



but in this movie all will be FILLER characters  
except Naruto and Sakura 

and I think final villains will be FILLERnaruto and FILLERsakura 
(as show in the trailer)


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *New Trailer*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



FUCK. I fell for the trap.


----------



## Jakeirako (Jun 15, 2012)

Metaro said:


> [sp=this... this....]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So cute 

Aww man the trailer comes out June 30th instead of today . These 15 days are going to feel so long.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 15, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Don't worry
> In the movie, Minato and Kushina will be maintained in original personalities like Naruto and sakura
> 
> *New Trailer*
> ...






I am sad


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> but in this movie all will be FILLER characters
> except *Naruto and Sakura *
> 
> and I think final villains will be FILLERnaruto and FILLERsakura
> (as show in the trailer)



actually, sakura is filler


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 15, 2012)

Red Queen said:


> I am sad




*Spoiler*: __ 










Addy said:


> actually, sakura is filler



Woow, thanks for new info 
What about Naruto? Is he also filler ??


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 15, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Naruto is a filler

the main character is Akamaru cat


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 15, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Yeah, Naruto is a filler
> 
> the main character is Akamaru cat


 Akamaru cat
so the author definitely will be *Tite Kubo* 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 15, 2012)

The Lost Tower long trailer: June 18th
Blood Prison long trailer: June 17th
Road to Ninja long trailer: June 15th... why no?


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> The Lost Tower long trailer: June 18th
> Blood Prison long trailer: June 17th
> Road to Ninja long trailer: June 15th... why no?



because they have not finished the movie yet 

they say that they are picking what scenes to include in the trailer.

now, take it from someone who knows a thing or two about movies and false advertisement.................. that is complete bullshit 

1- we are getting character "*sketches*" not even scenes from the movie or pics of said movie.

2- advertisement changed: the only trailer we had (a while ago) was over dramatic. however, now it seems to be a light hearten/comedy movie?.

3- the trailer was sooo fucking generic, you can combine some scenes from the anime and make the same trailer. 

4- we see only paragraphs from facebook, twitter and no scenes?

5- again, we get "sketches" of naruto, minato, and kushina and even them being together but no background of that image?

6- the only real screencap from the movie (if i remember right) has kyuubi in it................... how many of you want to bet that it's the retelling of the minato vs kyuubi fight or summarizing it?  either way, the start of the movie.

7- we see the work place, production process (voice actors and such), but not anything from the product itself?

8- one movie poster (again, generic as fuck).

9- information is released bet by bet and not in chunks. 

10- trailer not out yet, and i think it was delayed until jun 30-31 instead of today.

11- fanficiton story. not even filler worthy. 

in other words, this movie is going through the hell cycle of production and not knowing what it wants to be or........... duke nukem forever


----------



## Shaz (Jun 15, 2012)

Noooooo! They can't just delay the trailer 

watisdisshit


----------



## Oturan (Jun 15, 2012)

road to ninja Tsunade, Sai, and Shizune


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 15, 2012)

Red Queen said:


> I am sad



You seriously expect a trailer coming from a troll?


----------



## Miranger (Jun 15, 2012)

I watched Blood Prison yesterday... boy oh boy that was painful... 
Never been so angry at a naruto movie till i saw that... The only good part was how they killed off the girl to keep naruto alive since there was no way to excuse that tire size hole on his chest...


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 15, 2012)

Whu....Sai is an artist who paints western style?  Because the way he wears (especially his hat) reminds me about it somehow.

wait, so artists who paints Japanese style would wear top showing his stomach?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jun 15, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Holy... :rofl that's crazy. I watched all movies and I didn't even noticed that  especially "Mysterious Guy/Girl bonds with Naruto when they realize he understands their pain"



For real? I thought that was obvious to anyone who watched at least 3.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 15, 2012)

Foster said:


> FUCK. I fell for the trap.



I'm not one of them but ya fooled a lot of people


----------



## KevKev (Jun 15, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> For real? I thought that was obvious to anyone who watched at least 3.



I guess I don't really analyze each movie 

Just watch for the animation


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 15, 2012)

Metaro said:


> [sp=this... this....]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pek OMG it's so sweet. I love all the family moments.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2012)

the pictures of baby naruto and his family are sad because we know what happen


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2012)

@ the pic posted my Metaro

Dawwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2012)

Baby naru and parents


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 15, 2012)

T7 Bateman said:


> pek OMG it's so sweet. I love all the family moments.



 what could have been. They are cute together pek


----------



## Hello Panda (Jun 16, 2012)

The big buzz this movie caused (and is currently causing) worries me. 

I hope the ones making the movie wouldn't mess up with 'tricky' advertisements only to disappoint a lot of fans. 

Its already a big step of them playing with the "real" characters of the manga rather than weaving a story about other people out of nowhere. That, in itself is good for me. 
I just hope they would live up to the hype .


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 16, 2012)

Metaro said:


> [sp=this... this....]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello Panda said:


> I just hope they would live up to the hype .



It       won't.


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2012)

Vino said:


> It       won't.



i am not sure about that. i have really, really, really low expectations now so i think they will deliver because of my low expectations


----------



## Selva (Jun 16, 2012)

meh it reminds me of the hype the movie Minato was in got (can't even remember its name) and the movie still sucked. This one will probably suck too :33


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know the real trailer hasn't come out yet and thank goodness there is no filler girl for playing Naruto's love interest.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 16, 2012)

Selva said:


> meh it reminds me of the hype the movie Minato was in got (can't even remember its name) and the movie still sucked. This one will probably suck too :33



The lost tower and yea it was hyped and we didnt even see minato a lot


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 16, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> am i the only one who doesn't care about the baby naruto with minato stuff? and if you cant tell by my set, i am a naruto fan.



possibly because you have no heart ?

(and i'm not even a fan of the senju/uzumaki/namikaze/sarutobi side of things)


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't know the real trailer hasn't come out yet and thank goodness there is no filler girl for playing Naruto's love interest.



you do realize that filler girls  > hinata and sakura don't you?


----------



## KevKev (Jun 16, 2012)

I still have hope


----------



## takL (Jun 16, 2012)

the new chara in this film so far is that woman guarding sakura i n the short pv.
theres kishs handwrighting that reads as"former yankee(something like '90th chav in jp) ish"
is it sakuras mother?


----------



## ilcane87 (Jun 16, 2012)

takL said:


> the new chara in this film so far is that woman guarding sakura i n the short pv.
> theres kishs handwrighting that reads as"former yankee(something like '90th chav in jp) ish"
> is it sakuras mother?



That's Sakura's new design.

It's presented right after Naruto's, and you can tell it has Sakura's same type of body/hair/eyes/cloths/poses.


----------



## takL (Jun 16, 2012)

ilcane87 said:


> That's Sakura's new design.
> 
> It's presented right after Naruto's, and you can tell it has Sakura's same type of body/hair/eyes/cloths/poses.



with those wrinkles? i dont think so.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 16, 2012)

takL said:


> with those wrinkles? i dont think so.



You can see details with that picture quality?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 16, 2012)

Surprise surprise. Kishi finally reveals Sakura's parents in a movie.


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2012)

I wonder if they have pink hair


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2012)

@Lovely

I'm curious to know if her mother is a whore like she is. Or at least less of one than her. And which of her parents inherited the fangirl attitude.


----------



## ilcane87 (Jun 16, 2012)

takL said:


> with those wrinkles? i dont think so.



So far, all that we've seen are new designs of known Konoha ninjas.

When one of them looks pretty much exactly like Sakura down to the cloths, and we haven't seen any other Genjutsu version of her, what's more likely... that it's some never-seen-before relative of Sakura's that is somehow introduced in the movie for no apparent reason, or that it's simply Sakura herself?

The silhouette does look sort of manly to me, but for all we know, Genjutsu Sakura may even be a male.
Haven't there been jokes in the past about her looking like a man?


----------



## takL (Jun 16, 2012)

i can see the lines around her mouths.



Lovely said:


> Surprise surprise. Kishi finally reveals Sakura's parents in a movie.



the official movie site says shinobis are rewarded by their families for defeating the dead akatukis. perhaps sakuras mum is there as well.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 16, 2012)

If there really is no filler girl, I'll be (pleasantly) surprised. Such a break from formula would be unprecedented.

I am a little disappointed that, with Kishimoto involved, we're not getting new fillains; I had hopes for some decent-looking bad guys. With the exception of Guren, the studio's fillains _never_ look right and at this point I think only Kishimoto can make antagonists that look like they belong in the Naruto world. But instead it's just Akatsuki. Oh well. It's still interesting, but a missed opportunity too.



zlatko said:


> The lost tower and yea it was hyped and we didnt even see minato a lot


Every movie is like that. _Naruto dies!_ Remember that one? 

Keeping in mind the movie will probably be just as bad and formulaic as the others, and that the hyped stuff will probably once again not be quite the awesome people envision, I am still rather excited and curious and even - dare I say - hopeful that this movie *might* end up being more entertaining than previous ones.

Set your expectations low and you might have fun


----------



## Saunion (Jun 16, 2012)

takL said:


> i can see the lines around her mouths.



Does it say anything on Naruto's sketch? The one where he seems to be wearing Anbu clothes?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jun 16, 2012)

ilcane87 said:


> So far, all that we've seen are new designs of known Konoha ninjas.
> 
> When one of them looks pretty much exactly like Sakura down to the cloths, and we haven't seen any other Genjutsu version of her, what's more likely... that it's some never-seen-before relative of Sakura's that is somehow introduced in the movie for no apparent reason, or that it's simply Sakura herself?
> 
> ...



You mean Sakura's _not_ a man?


----------



## takL (Jun 16, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Does it say anything on Naruto's sketch? The one where he seems to be wearing Anbu clothes?



what i can make out is "dark shadow(s) under his eye(s)"


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 16, 2012)

as I said before the sketches in trailer are FILLERnaruto and FILLERsakura in genjutsu world


I can't wait to see Sakura reactions to Naruto's parents


----------



## Kek (Jun 16, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Holy... :rofl that's crazy. I watched all movies and I didn't even noticed that  especially "Mysterious Guy/Girl bonds with Naruto when they realize he understands their pain"



...How?...


----------



## KevKev (Jun 16, 2012)

Kek said:


> ...How?...





naijaboykev28 said:


> I guess I don't really analyze each movie
> 
> Just watch for the animation


----------



## Kek (Jun 16, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


>



The simple act of witnessing the movies should have clued you in. I mean, it doesn't take a great deal of 'analyzing' to figure out that each movie has a filler character that first hates Naruto then appreciates him after he uses Rasengan.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> you do realize that filler girls  > hinata and sakura don't you?


lets not go there.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jun 16, 2012)

Kek said:


> The simple act of witnessing the movies should have clued you in. I mean, it doesn't take a great deal of 'analyzing' to figure out that each movie has a filler character that first hates Naruto then appreciates him after he uses Rasengan.



Kek's right, I wasn't even thinking about it or looking for things to hate when I first realized it.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 16, 2012)

Kek said:


> The simple act of witnessing the movies should have clued you in. I mean, it doesn't take a great deal of 'analyzing' to figure out that each movie has a filler character that first hates Naruto then appreciates him after he uses Rasengan.



When it comes to movies, I just read the info about what the movie's about. For example Blood Prison: Naruto gets in jail because of village put him there for a secret mission there planning and he's trying to escape. 
Then I just sit back and relax and enjoy the fight/funny scenes and the animation 

I only pay attention like that to books lol


----------



## MS81 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hot Blooded Kakashi FTW!!!!


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*The only CANON-characters in movie (Naruto/Sakura)*


----------



## Saunion (Jun 16, 2012)

Is Naruto wearing... A suit?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 16, 2012)

Clearer picture is nice. Wonder what it says.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh wait no that's Kiba.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 16, 2012)

Awww... poor Kiba. XD

'Maybe because he likes cats, it seems he often gets bitten by Akamaru'.

The other characters' descriptions were already translated by TakL...


----------



## Lovely (Jun 16, 2012)

Were the descriptions of Naruto and Sakura already translated as well?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Awww... poor Kiba. XD
> 
> 'Maybe because he likes cats, it seems he often gets bitten by Akamaru'.
> 
> The other characters' descriptions were already translated by TakL...



Nah, Akamaru is probably a cat itself.

EDIT: nm


----------



## Combine (Jun 16, 2012)

Neji looks like a p*d*p****


----------



## MS81 (Jun 16, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what are you guys talking about?!?! Kishi said this movie will be the only Canon movie!!!!


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 16, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Were the descriptions of Naruto and Sakura already translated as well?



Not really, but I'd be pretty amazed if someone were able to read them at all. XD

See, the little blurbs near Naruto and Sakura's images don't really say anything about them... they only talk about Kishi and how he partecipated in the making of the movie.

Things like "Sensei drew the pictures and explained the characters", or "How the characters' facial expressions change because of their emotions, how the scenes must be shown and so on... even some advise on the direction!".

I'm assuming the handwriting near their images must be somehow related to them, but... well, you can see how little it is. XDDD


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 16, 2012)

MS81 said:


> what are you guys talking about?!?! Kishi said this movie will be the only Canon movie!!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto 10th anniversary movie is designed for Naruto/Sakura (I mean they will be maintained in original-self) 

And other characters will be FILLER (not real as in manga LOL)


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 16, 2012)

MS81 said:


> what are you guys talking about?!?! Kishi said this movie will be the only Canon movie!!!!


when was that said?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 16, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> when was that said?



he never said that.......Naruto-fans who said that 


*New scan*  I'm not kidding


----------



## Addy (Jun 16, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> lets not go there.



but its true


----------



## Semplice (Jun 16, 2012)

Sai is supposed to be a sentimental/romantic type-artist?

DOUBLE FACEPALM =_=


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

Sai's will make me cringe, Shizune's going to make me gape  and Tsunades going to make me


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 16, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> And other characters will be *FILLER* (not real as in manga LOL)



The word you're looking for is alterations.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 16, 2012)

Shino's hair kinda looks like kakashi's in the scan 



MS81 said:


> what are you guys talking about?!?! Kishi said this movie will be the only Canon movie!!!!



If the movie is canon, where does it take place?


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

I doubt it's canon..


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 16, 2012)

Another family pic from twitter


----------



## KevKev (Jun 16, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Another family pic from twitter



Hmm  maybe in the beginning of the illusion, it shows scenes of Naruto growing up with his parents? Or maybe when he enters his house he sees pictures of him together Minato and Kushina that he don't remember seeing


----------



## Kage (Jun 16, 2012)

Selva said:


> meh it reminds me of the hype the movie Minato was in got (can't even remember its name) and the movie still sucked. This one will probably suck too :33



epic disappointment. i didn't think they could screw up a movie with minato in it but alas.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

Kage said:


> epic disappointment. i didn't think they could screw up a movie with minato in it but alas.



Minato solo's


----------



## Kek (Jun 17, 2012)

MS81 said:


> what are you guys talking about?!?! Kishi said this movie will be the only Canon movie!!!!



The movie is still as much filler as any other filler thus far. It just has more canon elements than other movies. Like Tobi initiating the Moon's Eye Plan (which is canon) and teh 'return' of Akatsuki (all members of which are canon). Not that the movie itself will be canon.


----------



## gus3 (Jun 17, 2012)

See some people are saying that the movie is likely going to be a disappointment, like the previous films. But, Kishi never wrote those films. It's worth giving this one the benefit of the doubt. Just think of it as an extremely animated color chapter of the manga.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 17, 2012)

Actually, Kishi co-written the third shippuden movie since it came out during the year of the 10th anniversary for his manga (2009).  I was surprised that he did not co-write the 4th movie since it had Minato in it.....maybe that is why I hear people say the 4th movie was a downer ?


----------



## Kek (Jun 17, 2012)

gus3 said:


> See some people are saying that the movie is likely going to be a disappointment, like the previous films. But, Kishi never wrote those films. It's worth giving this one the benefit of the doubt. Just think of it as an extremely animated color chapter of the manga.



I think people are giving Kishi a little too much credit with the movie's storyline. The movie isn't written, directed, and produced by Kishimoto. Essentially what he's doing is coming in, drawing some sketches, pitching some ideas, writing a general synopsis of what could possibly happen given x y z. And that's not even considering his ideas that will get scrapped by the actual team in charge of the movie. 

If I recall, didn't something similar happen with Kubo in a Bleach movie? It was announced that he'd be working with the anime team on the movie, and it turned out just as bad/okay as the others?


----------



## MS81 (Jun 17, 2012)

well from one of the old scans it was suppose to be canon. but aside from the nonesense in this thread, I wanna see Hot blooded Kakashi fighting style!!!!


----------



## Harbour (Jun 17, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Another family pic from twitter



Wow, Minato has a new outfit. Looks pretty ascetic and stylish. Its similar with Jiraiya's clothes, btw. He is completely BAMF now. But yellow color? He became the Raikage also?) Or its for his nickname?
But what i want to notice. Where is all of their shinobi outfits? Sasuke, Minato, Kushina, Hinata, Ino, Sai - all wearing their usual clothes and heeled shoes, not suitable for combat. 
Maybe Minato stopped all wars and shinobi lived in peace?


----------



## Legend (Jun 17, 2012)

Oturan said:


> road to ninja Tsunade, Sai, and Shizune



Shizune looks hottpek



Tsunade looks pretty



Sai is still bleh


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 17, 2012)

Minato's new clothes makes him look like a Jedi.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 17, 2012)

MS81 said:


> well from one of the old scans it was suppose to be canon.



Now that you mention it, i think i read somewhere that that naruto & kakashi's seiyus said at the special event of NARUTO ? Memories of Chakra in Lagunasia something like this "This year?s movie will not be an original story like they?ve been up until now ? it will follow the original work".


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2012)

kushina looks....... tiny  and minato looks skinny or is just me?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 17, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> The word you're looking for is alterations.



NO, I'm mean *FILLER* 




SandLeaf said:


> Now that you mention it, i think i read somewhere that that naruto & kakashi's seiyus said at the special event of NARUTO ? Memories of Chakra in Lagunasia something like this "This year?s movie will not be an original story like they?ve been up until now ? *it will follow the original work*".



They meant they won't design new FILLER charaters like in any movie.
In this movie, they will use only CONAN-characters and convert them into FILLER-characters (Tobi, Kakashi, Sai, Tsunade, Kiba, Hinata, Sasuke and so on) except Naruto and Sakura 



Majin Lu said:


> Another family pic from twitter




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Kushina's casual outfit looks very similar to Sakura's casual outfit* pek


----------



## Shaz (Jun 17, 2012)

It's not a filler.
It's just an Alternate Universe. It doesn't fill in for _anything_, it is not an episode or relevant to the previous films.​


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jun 17, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> It's not a filler.
> It's just an Alternate Universe. It doesn't fill in for _anything_, it is not an episode or relevant to the previous films.​



It will fill wallets of creators with some extra money


----------



## Shaz (Jun 17, 2012)

ziemiak11 said:


> It will fill wallets of creators with some extra money




_A lot_ of it, this time.​


----------



## Lovely (Jun 17, 2012)

Filler is something that is strictly related to the anime producers, and not a part of Kishimoto's work. 

They are not filler because they are, still strictly speaking, the original characters minus their old personalities. Lastly the mangaka created the new concepts for them, so this would still be considered his idea, therefore non filler in that respect.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 17, 2012)

Finally, the smell of logic.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone want to wonder what lee could be like in the film? i wonder about yamato...



ichihimelove said:


> They meant they won't design new FILLER charaters like in any movie.
> In this movie, they will use only CONAN-characters and convert them into FILLER-characters (Tobi, Kakashi, Sai, Tsunade, Kiba, Hinata, Sasuke and so on) except Naruto and Sakura





Lovely said:


> Filler is something that is strictly related to the anime producers, and not a part of Kishimoto's work.
> 
> They are not filler because they are, still strictly speaking, the original characters minus their old personalities. Lastly the mangaka created the new concepts for them, so this would still be considered his idea, therefore non filler in that respect.



Well that makes sense...cool


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> NO, I'm mean *FILLER*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like you and shit but you seriously stop this shipping crap. its annoying 

not even MatrixZ is this "subtle".


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> NO, I'm mean *FILLER*


hon, looks like you don't understand what a filler character actually means. All the characters aren't fillers cause they are characters from the manga. They just have different personalities and this doesn't make them filler. Like someone else said, they are alternations of their original characters but not fillers.


Addy said:


> i like you and shit but you seriously stop this shipping crap. its annoying
> 
> not even MatrixZ is this "subtle".



*sigh* if only people keep their pairing crap outta this movie, everything will be good. And now we have some people claiming Kushina's clothing style looks similar to Sakura's! What next?!


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> i like you and shit but you seriously stop this shipping crap. its annoying



Don't embarass the poster please. That shamelessness makes me laugh.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> i like you and shit but you seriously stop this shipping crap. its annoying
> 
> not even MatrixZ is this "subtle".



This not shipping crap at all 
If I said Kushina's clothing looks similar to Sakura's , or Kiba is like Naruto or sasuke is playboy or neji is pervy in movie, these what SP made not me  

also if Naruto 10th anniversary movie is designed for Naruto/Sakura and other characters will be FILLER, it annoy you
you must say that directly to Kishi who made these not me


----------



## takL (Jun 17, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Clearer picture is nice. Wonder what it says.


kishs handwriting from right to left, the top to the bottom 

in the rough sketches 
-neji 
(ero (pervy) neji) 
niya (grin) ~~~~

-tenten
the scene in sento(=a bath house)
it (hot water?)smarts!~~~~ 
←the body is covered with scars and bruises.
a band aid→
(tenten) #$%&@?
her clothes is covered with patches →
+ (something about the colour)→
+ （something about the bandages)→

-kiba 
when he talks in cat hes like this.
with a cat face, in a cat pose.
hes a cat lover, dog hater.
the markings on the cheeks are changed

-hinata
(in the bubble) "dont go bug out, *Naruto~~~~~~~!!"  *note: without 'kun'

-on the storyboard 
kiba n co wear blank looks not knowing what is going on. + (an illegible sentence) |kiba shino hinata "?.?"
(in the pink □rectangular)
Naruto looks at kiba n co with wondering eyes | naruto "oye, are you listing to me?" +2 more illegible lines. one is "a bit more blah blah..."

-kish's tips
[36-3] sakuras face +text (illegible)
[36-8?] narutos face +text (illegible)
[19-23(/13?), 19-24, 19-25(?)]text (illegible)
[37(/39?)-? ] the last (scene) fades out. blah blah........
[39-3] text (illegible)+ 3 narutos
[op-25] text (illegible)
on the bottom right corner : naruto, storyboard, check, Friday(?)

I think I can decipher it more if I try?.but...  my eyesre hurting bad?.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 17, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Another family pic from twitter


Awh.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 17, 2012)

takL said:


> kishs handwriting from right to left, the top to the bottom
> 
> in the rough sketches
> -neji
> ...



Cool, thanks.    Try again once your eyes don't bother you.


----------



## takL (Jun 17, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Cool, thanks.    Try again once your eyes don't bother you.


ur welcome! 
its fun. 
i feel that my eyes gonna bleed n fire an amaterasu if i try harder.



Majin Lu said:


> Another family pic from twitter



"with rouge"


----------



## Shaz (Jun 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> i like you and shit but you seriously stop this shipping crap. its annoying
> 
> not even MatrixZ is this "subtle".



 

+Rep, 'cos I can.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 17, 2012)

Is it really that hard to read Japanese writing when you don't have it in front of your face?
Learning japanese must be so freaking hard


----------



## Kek (Jun 17, 2012)

I was always under the impression that if it didn't happen in the manga, it was filler unless otherwise explicitly stated by the creator. 

I understand that the characters in this movie are canon, just in a Bizarro World, but I have a hard time believing that makes the entire movie is canon.


----------



## takL (Jun 17, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Is it really that hard to read Japanese writing when you don't have it in front of your face?
> Learning japanese must be so freaking hard



not just jp
any handwriting that small is hard, well almost impossible to make out. 
for instance, check the numbers in there for yourself. they arent jp numerals like 一　二　三...　but arabicnumerals like 1, 2, 3....


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 17, 2012)

takL said:


> not just jp
> any handwriting that small is hard, well almost impossible to make out.
> for instance, check the numbers in there for yourself. they arent jp numerals like 一　二　三...　but arabicnumerals like 1, 2, 3....


Oh, it's that small, I thought you were reading from the pictures in this forum.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 17, 2012)

wallpapers + new scan + other stuff


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 17, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Another family pic from twitter


thats awesome.
and yes, kushinas outfit is very similar to sakuras.


Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Actually, Kishi co-written the third shippuden movie since it came out during the year of the 10th anniversary for his manga (2009).  I was surprised that he did not co-write the 4th movie since it had Minato in it.....maybe that is why I hear people say the 4th movie was a downer ?


that was just a rumor. kishi didnt do anything for that movie.


----------



## takL (Jun 17, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Oh, it's that small, I thought you were reading from the pictures in this forum.



from what scan in this thread doesnt matter just tell me if u can figure the numbers in it.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Don't embarass the poster please. That shamelessness makes me laugh.



you know what i hare paring discussion?........  forcing paring down my throat from over analyzing stuff 

i am already dehyped for this movie. do not ruin it for me


----------



## Spica (Jun 17, 2012)

Kek said:


> I was always under the impression that if it didn't happen in the manga, it was filler unless otherwise explicitly stated by the creator.
> 
> I understand that the characters in this movie are canon, just in a Bizarro World, but I have a hard time believing that makes the entire movie is canon.



Nah, just because it's not filler does not mean it's canon. The term for that is... _not canon_.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> you know what i hare paring discussion?........  forcing paring down my throat from over analyzing stuff
> 
> i am already dehyped for this movie. do not ruin it for me




wtf did i read sir


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 17, 2012)

takL said:


> kishs handwriting from right to left, the top to the bottom
> 
> in the rough sketches
> -neji
> ...


Thank you  it looks really hard to decipher... the only number that I can read is the "25" from the "op-25" part.


----------



## Jad (Jun 17, 2012)

Did no one see this?


----------



## Shaz (Jun 17, 2012)

No 

Can anyone translate the page?


----------



## KevKev (Jun 17, 2012)

Jad said:


> Did no one see this?



LOL The whole Akatsuki are invading Konoha? these ninjas are going to need alot of haxx jutsu, 7 pains and Konan alone was already bad enough for them


----------



## Deadway (Jun 17, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> LOL The whole Akatsuki are invading Konoha? these ninjas are going to need alot of haxx jutsu, 7 pains and Konan alone was already bad enough for them



You forget, this time they have Might Gai. Akatsuki doesn't stand a chance


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 17, 2012)

Deadway said:


> You forget, this time they have Might Gai. Akatsuki doesn't stand a chance


And Minato with Kushina.
And a non-crazy Sasuke oh wait he'd be weaker then TenTen


----------



## Lovely (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm curious to see some of Sasuke's written dialogue now. Should be hilarious.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 17, 2012)

Deadway said:


> You forget, this time they have Might Gai. Akatsuki doesn't stand a chance



Gated Gai soloes


----------



## Metaro (Jun 17, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Another family pic from twitter



 How cute  .


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jun 17, 2012)

Kek said:


> I think people are giving Kishi a little too much credit with the movie's storyline. The movie isn't written, directed, and produced by Kishimoto. Essentially what he's doing is coming in, drawing some sketches, pitching some ideas, writing a general synopsis of what could possibly happen given x y z. And that's not even considering his ideas that will get scrapped by the actual team in charge of the movie.
> 
> If I recall, didn't something similar happen with Kubo in a Bleach movie? It was announced that he'd be working with the anime team on the movie, and it turned out just as bad/okay as the others?



Of course it turned out to have the same general quality of the others, they did nothing Kubo suggested (so it's as if he was never involved to begin with).

Whereas Inheritors of the Will of Fire had Kishimoto's input, so it was better than the usual stuff. Road to Ninja will likely have the same quality as Inheritors of the Will of Fire.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 17, 2012)

This maybe *special OVA* for Road To Ninja Movie 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2012)

Jad said:


> Did no one see this?


Why Itachi at the front and not Pein ?


----------



## ladygt93 (Jun 17, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> This maybe *special OVA* for Road To Ninja Movie
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I really hate this art style, they look so weird in each covers, why did they change the original linearts by Kishimoto? Congrats anime studio, you just destroyed 2 awesome drawings. 
And what the hell is wrong with Naruto's nose xD


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 17, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> I really hate this art style, they look so weird in each covers, why did they change the original linearts by Kishimoto? Congrats anime studio, you just destroyed 2 awesome drawings.
> And what the hell is wrong with Naruto's nose xD



you know.... I like Kushina and Naruto drew by anime studio than Kishi  but Minato no  
(I talked about first pic ....... the second pic is SHIT )


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jun 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Why Itachi at the front and not Pein ?



Kishi told them that Itachi is the strongest in Akatsuki, so he should therefore be at the front. 

Or, just that Itachi is Kishi's favorite Akatsuki and he wanted it like that. But I don't know about the second, doesn't seem that likely.


----------



## Semplice (Jun 17, 2012)

Itachi will be god-moded again?  Ahh.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 17, 2012)

I think the anime team drew that scan not Kishi. Kishimoto knows Pein can reck Itachi.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2012)

Did Kishimoto really say that about Itachi ?


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 18, 2012)

Kage said:


> epic disappointment. i didn't think they could screw up a movie with minato in it but alas.



I haven't watched Lost Tower. It was that bad even with Minato?


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2012)

Minato was a non factor in the movie so was kakashi


----------



## Spica (Jun 18, 2012)

Some Naruto Road to Ninja promotion stuff.


----------



## gus3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Spica said:


> Some Naruto Road to Ninja promotion stuff.



My computer says you're trying to give me a virus.

Now, here's a question for all of the shippers here. Say that certain characters do hook up in Road to Ninja. Have you considered the possibility that Kishi would only be doing this to appease you? You know, so as to avoid your wrath when he doesn't include your favorite coupling in the manga. Meaning that if you root for a certain ship to be included in the movie, you're actually rooting against it happening in the manga. Think about that.


----------



## Spica (Jun 18, 2012)

gus3 said:


> My computer says you're trying to give me a virus.
> 
> Now, here's a question for all of the shippers here. Say that certain characters do hook up in Road to Ninja. Have you considered the possibility that Kishi would only be doing this to appease you? You know, so as to avoid your wrath when he doesn't include your favorite coupling in the manga. Meaning that if you root for a certain ship to be included in the movie, you're actually rooting against it happening in the manga. Think about that.



Lol, it's Sayan Island.  

None of my ships will happen, even to appease me for cracktistic reasons. I'm realistic. People just can't accept one woman to have 10+ men and their bodies twirled around her pinky finger for her pleasure.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok..if the Uchiha massacre didn't happen at all (as I understood from you people )..Why would Itachi be with Akatsuki?!..


----------



## BloodyButterfly (Jun 18, 2012)

I swear my fangirl heart can't handle this
OH GOD AKATSUKIIIIIII new scaaanann all there together
...
lol yeah guys I'm the only one who doesn't care about naruto's family stuff etc.
and I will watch this film only for akatsuki,(and possible chances to sasusaku and interesting hinata)
but yes this made me happy....damn I hope they will be strong as they used to be
but well ...their ass will be kicked again..d'uh :/

btw.pein is the strongest but itachi is smarter!! so brain works!


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 18, 2012)

BloodyButterfly said:


> I swear my fangirl heart can't handle this
> OH GOD AKATSUKIIIIIII new scaaanann all there together
> ...
> lol yeah guys I'm the only one who doesn't care about naruto's family stuff etc.
> ...



Indeed..
your reasons to watch it are mine too..
I want some Deidara too pek..


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2012)

BloodyButterfly said:


> I swear my fangirl heart can't handle this
> OH GOD AKATSUKIIIIIII new scaaanann all there together
> ...
> lol yeah guys I'm the only one who doesn't care about naruto's family stuff etc.
> ...


that pic witg akatsuki is old........... no akatsuki 

I WANT MY AKATSUKI GODDAMN IT! !!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK NARUSAKU NARUHINA AND MINAKUSHINARU 

YES I SAID IT


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 18, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Ok..if the Uchiha massacre didn't happen at all (as I understood from you people )..Why would Itachi be with Akatsuki?!..


Because in this AU, Itachi is *really* evil :ho


----------



## Shaz (Jun 18, 2012)

There's too much jizz for this movie. At least let the proper trailer come out.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 18, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Ok..if the Uchiha massacre didn't happen at all (as I understood from you people )..Why would Itachi be with Akatsuki?!..



They have a special purple nail polish that is to die for.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 18, 2012)

> エロいネジって
> 
> 忍具が扱えない　テンテン　ってのもすごい
> 
> ...









*Spoiler*: __ 



There will be bathing scene for Sakura and Naruto 
Sakura's parents may will reveal 

so we will have Naruto's parents and Sakura's parents


----------



## Jad (Jun 18, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAH WHAT THE HELL! Tonton is BLACK!?

Oh man, I am dead. Is Kisame pink? Is Orochimaru black?

Is Shizune hokage?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 18, 2012)

O_O WOW! we really are going see sakura's parents!!

And what in the world is up with tonton!?!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 18, 2012)

I forgot Sakura had parents...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2012)

You guys got problem with black pigs?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 18, 2012)

These two will live lonely in new world, then two need to take shower
(bathing scene)


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 18, 2012)

Google translation.

What erotic screw

What is also amazing ninja tool can not handle ten ten

What there is a scene that you take a bath, or bathing scene appeared their cherry! ?

Kiba loves dogs hate cats

Hinata set does not change What I'd like like Naruto

Even so, new characters are the parent of the cherry blossoms or when it becomes clear ...

Why do not a less important position? ?

I'd like to check every detail that the teacher also Kishimoto storyboard


----------



## Jad (Jun 18, 2012)

Where exactly is Kishimoto taking this movie too >_______> It's sooo...erotic.


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2012)

where is akatsuki????

was i lied to again? 

and this is getting to be a shipping movie 

next hinata sneeks on naruto while sleeping 

the cliches 


sorry that i sound mad but i was promissed akatsuki  and no tobi does NOT count


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> Where exactly is Kishimoto taking this movie too >_______> It's sooo...erotic.



erotic screw means pervy Neji...although, it does sound very different in a literal translation! The cherry blossom stuff refers to Sakura.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2012)

Ino's haircut = Nagato


----------



## Gortef (Jun 18, 2012)

Hahaha, TonTon looks so god damn mad


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 18, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you for the images! 

Though the comments you posted are just some of the blogger's theories. XD


_Pervy Neji, LOL.

And TenTen being unable to use weapons, that's awesome too! (laugh)

So if there's gonna be a bath scene, will we get to see Sakura and company appear in the bath too!?

LOL, Kiba liking cats and hating dogs!

And it seems like Hinata loving Naruto isn't gonna be changed, eh?

I wonder how this new, assertive Hinata is going to approach Naruto... this is so much fun! (laugh)

At any rate, when will they make public the new character who is assumed to be one of Sakura's parents...?

Maybe he/she's not very important??

And it seems like Kishimoto-sensei checked the storyboard personally too... down to the very details!

I'm so glad!

It looks so fuuuun!!_


About the bath scene... the blogger is probably referring to the note near RapeFace!Neji, that says he's gonna be spying in the bath (I believe TakL mentioned it some time ago)...


----------



## Hello Panda (Jun 18, 2012)

Tsunade where's your jugsss?? 

and i thought akatsuki would have pink nails on this movie


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 18, 2012)

Gortef said:


> Hahaha, TonTon looks so god damn mad



Cuz people be hatin on black pigs. And Sakura's parents, I wonder if Kosuke will consider them canon.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 18, 2012)

Something 'bout Sakura's parents? 

Oh God I'm shipping shy!Ino with Sakura already...


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks, *mezzomarinaio*


----------



## Jad (Jun 18, 2012)

It's pretty much canon (say techniques and moves) if anything outside of the "Genjutsu" is performed? Am I right. A bit speculative though.


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Jun 18, 2012)

From official Facebook

宣伝部のＫです。

だんだんと忙しくなっております。

今週の週刊少年ジャンプにも
映画情報がいろいろ出てますが、
皆さん、ご覧になりましたか？
来週のジャンプでは
さらにいろんな情報が解禁されます！
驚きの情報もあるかも。お楽しみに！

そうそう。
映画の尺（時間）ですが、
ほぼ１時間５０分になるそうです。

岸本先生ご自身が、
再度、カットや流れをチェック。
まだ、制作、真っ最中ですが、
きっと、ファンの皆さんに満足してもらえる
大作になるにちがいありません！！
（予告編も無事、確認してもらえました。ホっ…よかった）

※写真は６月３０日劇場前売券に先着でついてくる
ベアブリックの後ろ姿。よく出来てませんか？？


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 18, 2012)

Cassi Ayanami said:


> From official Facebook
> 
> 宣伝部のＫです。
> 
> ...



My translator says this:

This is the propaganda department K.More and more become busy we are.This week the magazine weekly Shonen Jump. Movie info I'm out various Like to everyone, now see? In the next jump In addition various information will be lifted! Maybe some surprising information. Please look forward to! Oh yeah. Is the movie isometric (time) Almost 1:50 that will be. Their own, KishimotoAgain, cut or check the flow.Still, produced, is in the midst I'm sure happy fans. Must be epic!（ They also review the trailer safely. E!... Good ）※ Pictures come about in the first theatres advance tickets 6/30Be@rbrick figure. Not done well?


----------



## Shaz (Jun 18, 2012)

Sakura is adopted.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 18, 2012)

Cassi Ayanami said:


> From official Facebook
> 
> 宣伝部のＫです。
> 
> ...




_I'm K, from the publicity department.

Gradually, I've been getting busier and busier.

In this issue of Weekly Shonen Jump there is various information about the movie as well... did you all see it? And in the next issue, we'll once again lift the ban on some information! There might also be some surprise information. Have fun!

And then, then. This is about the movie length (time), but it appears that it will turn out to be almost 1 hour and 50 minutes long.

Kishimoto-sensei himself checked the cut and stream twice. We're still in the midst of working, but I'm sure the movie will become something epic that will satisfy all fans!

(Also, the trailer got confirmed safely. Thank God...)_


Sorry, not sure what the 'cut and stream' could be in this context...


----------



## The Big G (Jun 18, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Sakura is adopted.



I would laugh so hard if this was true


----------



## Combine (Jun 18, 2012)

So, the film will be a bit shorter than 2 hours. Oh well at least it's longer than the typical 90 minutes. Blood Prison was about the same length. Funny though because that film didn't seem very long.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 18, 2012)

Ton Ton is a boar...


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 18, 2012)

Based on character design and vibes alone, my favourite alternate characters are:
1. Alt!Hinata 
2. Alt!Choji 
3. Alt!Neji 
4. Alt!Kiba (he likes cats, so do I)
5. Alt!Tonton 

So much promise in this movie..


----------



## Combine (Jun 18, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _I'm K, from the publicity department.
> 
> Gradually, I've been getting busier and busier.
> 
> ...


I liked the other translation of "K from the *propaganda* department" 

I guess this means more info to be revealed in upcoming WSJ releases. And I guess the trailer has been ok'd. Hopefully they'll release it soon.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 18, 2012)

This movie will be really interesting...I can't wait to see the new trailer.
By the way,is there a soundtrack for this movie already?Where can you listen it?


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2012)

I love original Ino but, new Ino looks adorable


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 18, 2012)

Chouji and Ino seem to have swapped personalities. And yeah, I love Ino in canon but I'm liking her alternative look.

Akatsuki are in this movie? Oh, there had BETTER be some Hidan.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jun 18, 2012)

^ believe it, Hidan should be there.

And WHEN THE FUCK IS THE TRAILER COMING OUT. THIS MOVIE IS JUST KILLING ME, IM GONNA SO SEE IT RAW.


----------



## taydev (Jun 18, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Based on character design and vibes alone, my favourite alternate characters are:
> *1. Alt!Hinata
> 2. Alt!Choji
> 3. Alt!Neji
> ...



I couldn't agree more 

So, now I'm wondering if Shikamaru will be some kind of hyperactive dumbass


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 18, 2012)

glad to see that the movie is a bit longer than usual. looks like we'll get more pics on wednesday and a trailer on thursday? hope its good.


----------



## Combine (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^if it's going to be the long minute and a half trailer, then that matches up perfectly with last year. There was only a tiny teaser released the prior week that didn't happen this year, likely due to no Naruto ep last week and the last minute difficulties getting the trailer cut approved.

Man, Shikamaru has a total Derp-face going on


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 18, 2012)

It's crazy how a lot of characters are completly opposite of the original characters. How Minato and Kushina still being alive makes these changes is a little hard to believe. This new movie is going to be interesting.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 18, 2012)

Why do I get the feeling Lee is dead in this AU?


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 18, 2012)

Tonton looks evil!



gus3 said:


> My computer says you're trying to give me a virus.
> 
> Now, here's a question for all of the shippers here. Say that certain characters do hook up in Road to Ninja. Have you considered the possibility that Kishi would only be doing this to appease you? You know, so as to avoid your wrath when he doesn't include your favorite coupling in the manga. Meaning that if you root for a certain ship to be included in the movie, you're actually rooting against it happening in the manga. Think about that.


That would probably be for the best, writing-wise...

But nothing will satisfy all the shippers. And any pairing Kishi does in canon - if any - will be blahhh.



BlazingInferno said:


> Why do I get the feeling Lee is dead in this AU?


Nah, Lee will be a natural at ninjutsu, with a bigger chakra pool than Kisame  But no youthful spirit.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope the akatsukians keep their original personalities. A non-crazy Deidara wouldn't be Deidara.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Is this fan-made or something ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 18, 2012)

D Vance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah and it's pretty damn good.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah that is an tumblr edit from a scene from Mirai Nikki (Future Diary). When I first saw it, I thought it was real. That being said, it is well done (even if its not real).

check link for photo


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 19, 2012)

Tonton will probably have Gamabunta's personality at this rate.


----------



## Combine (Jun 19, 2012)

An update today on the Naruto movie blog:


> メディア情報（〜6/30）
> ★雑誌・新聞掲載情報★
> 
> 6月30日(土)
> ...


It appears to be announcing a sort of media information day on June 30 which will supposedly include an interview with Kishimoto. Though it's noted as well that the date is only tentative and is subject to change.

The Facebook page also had an update:

*Spoiler*: __ 



宣伝部Ｋです。

東京に台風が近づいています。
雨がすごいです。
皆様、いかがお過ごしですか。
社内はジメジメしてアツイです。

予告が完成したので、
次はＣＭのことを考えてます。

作品にもよりますが、
ＣＭは、大体公開の１週間前から２週間前から
流すことが多いです。

作品自体が完成していることも多いので、
予告の時より絵素材に困ることはないのですが、
「１５秒で何を伝えるか」は、
よりシャープに考えないとダメＣＭになってしまいます。

これが本当に難しい。

宣伝マンである私（たち）が他社の映画を見て
下記のように思うことがたびたびあります。

「あれ？思った映画とは違う。
だけど、まぁ面白いから良いけど。
それでもＣＭで＊＊＊の部分を切り出したほうが、
もっと＊＊＊の層に響くのでは？」
（このように私が思われることもあるでしょう。）

ＣＭディレクターや宣伝マンが、
私（たち）が思ったことに
気が付いていないはずもないのだから、
それにもかかわらず私のアイデアのように
あえて演出していないということは
それなりの理由もあるのでしょう。
（なんで出来なかったのか？
その理由を想像するのも、そこそこ楽しんですがね苦笑。
ちょっとＭかな？）

とにかく、
１５秒のＣＭを作るのは簡単ではありません。

いろんなテーマにわけてタイプをたくさん作れば、
この悩みは多少解消出来ますが、
予算が限られています。

また、視聴者の作品に対するイメージが
散漫になることも出来れば避けたいところです。
その意味で言うと、今年のナルトの映画は大変です；；
今回の予告には一貫したテーマを持たせていますが、
それは、今回の映画の面白みの一部だと思います。

そもそも、
ミステリー映画でいうところの「犯人」を
伝えることは出来ない。

だから、良質のミステリーと一緒で、
お客さんに満足して作り手が用意したことを
持って帰ってもらうためには、
宣伝は、気持ちよく裏切らなければいけない。

ちなみに、
私は好きな映画はＤＶＤを買って、
予告特集を何度も見ますが面白い映画は、
良い予告であったりするものです。

良い映画は何事もたやすくさせるのかな？
（決して宣伝マンが楽を出来るってわけではないですよ）



The guy talks about how difficult it is to make a 15 second Commercial for the film.


----------



## takL (Jun 19, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Cool, thanks.    Try again once your eyes don't bother you.



ok i got wsj and i with my shortsighted eyes can see the handwrighting clearer.  its still tiny and hurts my eyes tho
some of corrections  (ill do the "points to check" part when i finish my homework)

in the rough sketches
-neji
(ero (pervy) neji)
niya (grin) ~~~~

-tenten
the scene in sento(=a bath house)
it (hot water?)smarts!~~~~
←the body is covered with scars and bruises.
a band aid→
(tenten) her hands are also all cut up/injured
her clothes are covered with patches →
the patches are in the same colour→
the body is covered with bandages and injuries→

-kiba
when he talks in cat he makes
 cat's face and  cat's pose like this.
hes a cat lover, dog hater.
the markings on the cheeks are changed

-hinata
with lipstick on→
(in the bubble) "dont go bug out, *Naruto~~~~~~~!!" *note: without 'kun'

-on the storyboard
kiba n co wear blank looks not knowing what is going on.  hinatas with downcast eyes yet to get conspicuous in here|kiba shino hinata "….?"
(in the pink □rectangular)
Naruto looks at kiba n co with wondering eyes | naruto "oye, are you listing to me?" 
"a bit more like (?unreadable kanji) " 
←i(=kish) think like this

-kish's tips
[36-3] sakuras face+text (tb decoded later)
[36-8] narutos face+
about the insert cut in the end, naruto's face, would be great if its betraying his bubbling with joyful expectation
[17-13, 17-14, 17-15]text (tb decoded later)
[37-14 ] what about making the last (scene)  fade out (+more, tb decoded later)....
[37-3] text (tb decoded later)
+ 3 narutos on the bottom, from l to r "ssssss(=drawing a deep hissing breath)" " huffff-(breathing out)" kitz (crisp/bracing himself)
[op-25] text (tb decoded later)
on the bottom right corner : naruto, storyboard, points to check


----------



## takL (Jun 19, 2012)

plus a mag called +act  this month
has 2 pages of junko takeuchi interview and a page for the movie. 
according to it, sakura is considered as a hero in the tukuyomi world. 



> メディア情報（〜6/30）
> ★雑誌・新聞掲載情報★
> 
> 6月30日(土)
> 「T.」 ?? 特集内インタビュー（岸本先生）


the magazine called "T." will carry an interview with kish in its special feature article. 
Hemenway reveals short PV for ?By My Side?

and some more info. the voice actor for minato says he plays the lead in the movie. he claims its all about naruto's family.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 19, 2012)

> sakura is considered as a hero in the tukuyomi world



Worst movie ever.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 19, 2012)

Sakura the hero in the genjutsu world and Naruto isn't? Sounds like in the genjutsu world Naruto lost his title as the hero and Sakura takes the credit.


----------



## takL (Jun 19, 2012)

guess naruto is happy with his parents.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 19, 2012)

Since Sakura's always wanted to catch up to Naruto and Sasuke ability wise, I guess her being a heroine in the genjutsu makes sense. 

Does it say what she did to be considered one?


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 19, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Since Sakura's always wanted to catch up to Naruto and Sasuke ability wise, I guess her being a heroine in the genjutsu makes sense.
> 
> Does it say what she did to be considered one?



BJs...


----------



## takL (Jun 19, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Since Sakura's always wanted to catch up to Naruto and Sasuke ability wise, I guess her being a heroine in the genjutsu makes sense.
> 
> Does it say what she did to be considered one?



it doesnt
the tukuyomi world aeems peaceful that maybe she won a gold medal in weightlifting at shinobi olympic games or something.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 19, 2012)

Even in a fanservice movie Kishimoto can't help but troll Sakura. Everyone is the complete opposite of what they are in the real world, so Sakura becomes a heroine. That's fucking low.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2012)

takL said:


> plus a mag called +act  this month
> has 2 pages of junko takeuchi interview and a page for the movie.
> according to it, sakura is considered as a hero in the tukuyomi world.
> 
> ...



an entire movie? 

i just lost hope


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 19, 2012)

I love seeing the movie as the family movie. Because Naruto deserve family love Bond.

I wonder how did Sakura gained the the title as the hero in tha AU.


----------



## takL (Jun 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> an entire movie?
> 
> i just lost hope



hes exaggerating. but addy, i thought ur expectaction couldnt be lower?


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2012)

takL said:


> hes exaggerating. but addy, i thought ur expectaction couldnt be lower?



but not to this point 

i thought we  would see a few scenes about naruto's family and not an entire movie.

now, my expectations are at their lowest for this movie 

this was just horrible fanfiction...... really horrible fanfiction. now it's horrible fanservice and horrible fanfiction........... i can't process that 









until you bring another piece of news i don't like


----------



## The Undying (Jun 19, 2012)

Your definition of "fanservice" is hilariously broad.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 19, 2012)

takL said:


> plus a mag called +act  this month
> has 2 pages of junko takeuchi interview and a page for the movie.
> *according to it, sakura is considered as a hero in the tukuyomi world. *



Good, it means she grew balls, therefore she won't suck as she sucks in her canon role as *heroine*.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 19, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Because in this AU, Itachi is *really* evil :ho


For which purposes?!..
I want to know how did he left his clan without killing anyone..
that movie should be as good as expectations..


Fourangers said:


> They have a special purple nail polish that is to die for.



..


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2012)

The Undying said:


> Your definition of "fanservice" is hilariously broad.



it's an entire movie dedicated mainly to naruto's family. i am not a fan of this subplot myself but i know it has it's man fans. how is that not fanservice or "broad"?.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Good, it means she grew balls, therefore she won't suck as she sucks in her canon role as *heroine*.



if this is the sakura this movie has, i will love it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvP5NpfPId0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> it's an entire movie dedicated mainly to naruto's family. i am not a fan of this subplot myself but i know it has it's man fans. how is that not fanservice or "broad"?.



You're not of them?..


----------



## The Undying (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm not a fan of it either, but voice actors exaggerate the importance of the characters they represent all the time. You're defining "fanservice" in a way that it applies to everything and nothing all at once. It's funny because you're always going "OMG WORST MOVIE EVER" when we haven't even gotten an extended trailer yet and very little details concerning what will happen in the movie.

Didn't you start getting upset when you found out Hinata would still be liking Naruto instead of Sasuke in this Tsukiyomi AU? That's also silly. Who honestly gives a shit about little crushes?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 19, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Even in a fanservice movie Kishimoto can't help but troll Sakura. Everyone is the complete opposite of what they are in the real world, so Sakura becomes a heroine. That's fucking low.



Sakura is a heroine in real world as always 
but as you know in every movie, Naruto was a hero. In this time, Sakura takes the place as she is genjutsu-ninja type and help Naruto to wake him up from his dream 
Naruto will give his role to his father (babyish)  , but I doubt Naruto won't have important role in movie, AND THE TITLE OF MANGA: is *NARUTO* 


So this movie will focue on Naruto, Sakura and Naruto's parents


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> if this is the sakura this movie has, i will love it



Yo, Addy, Sakura the Hero will one-shot every Akatsuki member in first minutes of the film, then Minato will proclaim her savior of the Village and the story will proceed with Minato's reminescence on how he has dreamt for his little Naruto to bring on such a feat.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 19, 2012)

I see more drama, but this time not related to pairings.


----------



## Spica (Jun 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I see more drama, but this time not related to pairings.



The hate for Sakura is strong in this thread.


----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## ch1p (Jun 19, 2012)

Spica said:


> The hate for Sakura is strong in this thread.



True enough, both dramas involved her. NF.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 19, 2012)

So Sakura is a heroine in the AU because she is far to be it in the real one?

Oh Kishi, you are mean XDDD


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> You're not of them?..



do not get me wrong. i like cute. i watched both seasons of MLP but MLP is manly cute. naruto family story is cheesy cute


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 19, 2012)

A heroine role? Finally.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 19, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> A heroine role? Finally.



Notice the translation says Sakura is an hero, not heroine.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Notice the translation says Sakura is an hero, not heroine.



so my dream of mustache sakura could become true? ?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> so my dream of mustache sakura could become true? ?



Yes, but it has to be pink mustache.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 19, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> A heroine role? Finally.



she is always a heroine unless you read another manga


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Yes, but it has to be pink mustache.


even better 


ichihimelove said:


> she is always a heroine unless you read another manga



not sure if serious??????????


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 19, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Notice the translation says Sakura is an hero, not heroine.


Male Sakura? Awesome! :ho



ichihimelove said:


> she is always a heroine unless you read another manga


Kishi neglected her kinda, he even confirmed it, so if she gets a _real_ heroine role, I'd be happy.


----------



## Luna Malina (Jun 19, 2012)

> = sakura is considered as a hero in the tukuyomi world.


 
I dont like idea of male Sakura. But if she is male i want Sakuro to kick many asses


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey so if Sakura is a hero meybe that means that she kicked ass of Pain?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 19, 2012)

ziemiak11 said:


> Hey so if Sakura is a hero meybe that means that she kicked ass of Pain?


Do want!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 19, 2012)

It'd be real because your definition of 'hero' is one-note, Blaze.

 Anyway, I live for Hinata's new look and attitude; she slays.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 19, 2012)

ziemiak11 said:


> Hey so if Sakura is a hero meybe that means that she kicked ass of Pain?



Naruto read the Gutsy Ninja book to Nagato
Sakura slammed the book in his face. 



Kinda ironic that if she doesn't play a heroic role the fandom rages and if she does (who knows to what extent since the film HASN'T come out yet) the fandom still rages.


----------



## Selva (Jun 19, 2012)

So, since Sakura is a heroine hero in this movie, and since this Genjutsu world is like the exact opposite of the real world, does that mean she's not a heroine hero in the real world? Even though we already knew that before but damn Kishi that's harsh


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2012)

So the logic because it's opposite in the AU Sakura is a hero, meaning in reality she's...well...her. That's so fucking harsh Kishi. I like it.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 19, 2012)

Luna Malina said:


> I dont like idea of male Sakura. But if she is male i want Sakuro to kick many asses



she's heroine in the manga

and hero in  the movie ( male sakura )

Now we have both of them in this movie i want to see it


----------



## Harbour (Jun 19, 2012)

So, Minato play the lead role?
Movie about Naruto's family?
Sakura will be a heroine?

and fapable Hinata, Sasuke Bieber and all akatsuki together?

Its will be my movie, fuck yeah!!!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 19, 2012)

Seriously if Sakura really turns out to be a boy in AU, I am going to enjoy this place.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 19, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Seriously if Sakura really turns out to be a boy in AU, I am going to enjoy this place.



me too  

male sakura


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 19, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Male Sakura? Awesome! :ho
> 
> 
> Kishi neglected her kinda, he even confirmed it, so if she gets a _real_ heroine role, I'd be happy.



how did he neglect her ??
if Sakura is the most girl appeared in his manga and defeated one of Akatsuki member 



Selva said:


> So, since Sakura is a heroine hero in this movie, and since this Genjutsu world is like the exact opposite of the real world, does that mean she's not a heroine hero in the real world? Even though we already knew that before but damn Kishi that's harsh



I quote my previous post, I hope you read it


ichihimelove said:


> Sakura is a heroine in real world as always
> but as you know in every movie, Naruto was a hero. In this time, Sakura takes the place as she is genjutsu-ninja type and help Naruto to wake him up from his dream
> Naruto will give his role to his father (babyish)  , but I doubt Naruto won't have important role in movie, AND THE TITLE OF MANGA: is *NARUTO*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jun 19, 2012)

Male Sakura, count me in this should be good.


----------



## Selva (Jun 19, 2012)

Male Sakura should be interesting in a pink mustache and a beard and all 


ichihimelove said:


> how did he neglect her ??
> if Sakura is the most girl appeared in his manga and defeated one of Akatsuki member
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but no  Sakura is as good as a secondary character. She's the main female lead of the manga alright but she's not a heroine. Kishi wanted to make her more heroine like but... he's still kinda working on that and _failing_


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> So the logic because it's opposite in the AU Sakura is a hero, meaning in reality she's...well...her. That's so fucking harsh Kishi. I like it.



I think this was wrong translation LOL 

but if it meant a male Sakura, I will like it because I like yaoi
(Naruto/male Sakura)


----------



## Spica (Jun 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Male Sakura?_ 




Male Sakura. 




Edit: Fix'd


----------



## mayumi (Jun 19, 2012)

To me it always seemed like Naruto's VA was always nagging kishi about what sakura's role is going to be year after year in the jump interview. maybe she considers kishi not fairly treating sakura as the heroine. i don't blame her for it but I always thought Takeuchi Junko was little too invested in sakura 

So in conclusion Naruto's Va is probably saying that Sakura will have a bigger role than she does typically in the manga and can't help but feel happy to mention it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 19, 2012)

So that's what male Sakura looks like... yeah that was sarcasm. Where or what happened to the pic?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 19, 2012)

Spica said:


> *Spoiler*: _Male Sakura?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see the pic .


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 19, 2012)

mayumi said:


> To me it always seemed like Naruto's VA was always nagging kishi about what sakura's role is going to be year after year in the jump interview. maybe she considers kishi not fairly treating sakura as the heroine. i don't blame her for it but I always thought Takeuchi Junko was little too invested in sakura
> 
> So in conclusion Naruto's Va is probably saying that Sakura will have a bigger role than she does typically in the manga and can't help but feel happy to mention it.



Naruto's VA is so friendship with Sakura's VA 
I saw many pictures Junko Takeuchi with Chie Nakamura in restaurant, nightclub ,market,........etc


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 19, 2012)

here i was thinking that there was some important info released, but its just you guys going on and on about nothing. awesome. hope au sakura doesnt have that shitty hair from the trailer sketches.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jun 19, 2012)

What I want to know is where is Gai's students? Are they dead? Is that why Gai is so sad looking? Is Kakashi happy looking cause Minato never died? Lee better be in this movie  So help me Kishi * SHAKES A FIST ANGERILY AT THE HEAVENS *


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 19, 2012)

Spica said:


> *Spoiler*: _Male Sakura?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm happy Sakura will be heroine in movie 
In every movie, there is FILLER-girl-character who is a heroine but this time, CANON-girl-character will take this place


----------



## gus3 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by takL
> plus a mag called +act  this month
> has 2 pages of junko takeuchi interview and a page for the movie.
> according to it, sakura is considered as a hero in the tukuyomi world.
> ...



Okay,
Notice it says she's a hero, NOT the hero. All this means is that in the AU she actually managed to accomplish something useful, as opposed to the original.


----------



## Spica (Jun 19, 2012)

gus3 said:


> Okay,
> Notice it says she's a hero, NOT the hero. All this means is that in the AU she actually managed to accomplish something useful, as opposed to the original.



inb4 Sakura is a F+ cup in the Tsukiyomi world.


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2012)

So is Tobi not casting the genjutsu on Real!Sakura?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 20, 2012)

Male sakura is nice 

very nice


----------



## Lovely (Jun 20, 2012)

Kek said:


> So is Tobi not casting the genjutsu on Real!Sakura?



Seems to be that the genjutsu he cast is going to affect how the other characters view Sakura. 

She still stays the same, though.


----------



## Combine (Jun 20, 2012)

I still think there isn't going to be an AU Naruto or AU Sakura. Tobi is creating this world for them, so there would be no reason to create doppelgangers.

Of course, I'm still trying to wrap my head around the logic of Tobi going through the trouble of making them an AU wonderland instead of just bagging them on the spot. Unless he's trying to convert them to his way of thinking, which could fit in with Tobi's persona since he is pretty genuine about believing his goals are the right way to do things.

Or perhaps Tobi tries to cast the Moons Eye Plan but it fails due to something and Naruto gets away. Perhaps he attacks Naruto but Sakura intervenes, because I doubt Tobi would go out of his way to include Sakura of all people.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 20, 2012)

From facebook:

宣伝部Ｋです。
「いいね」１０００ありがとうございます。
これからも応援よろしくお願いします。

来週くらいから、
上映映画館には高さ２ｍ以上ある大型スタンディ
というものが置かれていると思います。
その大型スタンディと一緒に
添付のフライヤー宣材も置かれています。
（サイズもコミックサイズにしてこだわりました。）
...
もしかしたら、
こちらのＦＢをご覧になっているファンの皆さんには
周知のことが多いかもしれませんが、
映画情報もたくさんあります。

今年の映画の「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ‐ナルト‐」は、
初めての方や久しぶりの方でも楽しめる映画です。
ファンの皆さんと一緒に映画をお祭りにして、
たくさんの人たちに映画を見てもらえるようになると
うれしいです。

たぶん、
コミックは読んでいていも映画は見たことがない
という人は非常に多いのではないのでしょうか


----------



## Hello Panda (Jun 20, 2012)

Combine said:


> I still think there isn't going to be an AU Naruto or AU Sakura. Tobi is creating this world for them, so there would be no reason to create doppelgangers.
> 
> 
> Or perhaps Tobi tries to cast the Moons Eye Plan but it fails due to something and Naruto gets away. Perhaps he attacks Naruto but Sakura intervenes, because I doubt Tobi would go out of his way to include Sakura of all people.



I think so too  
No AU Sakura and Naruto, but they would most probably have a "role" that the AU characters would register or try to impose on them 




Spica said:


> *Spoiler*: _Male Sakura?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm really liking this..pek


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

The funny thing is that when drawing Sakura in a fighting scene, that may actually be how Kishimoto thinks of her.


----------



## Sotaa (Jun 20, 2012)

Lovely said:


> From facebook:
> 
> 宣伝部Ｋです。
> 「いいね」１０００ありがとうございます。
> ...



A _very_ rough translation... someone else may be able to translate this much better. Just thought I'd try.

K here from the Publicity Department.
Thank you for 1000 likes on our Facebook page.
Please support us in the future.

Thank for this support.
From next week,
Large stand cinema screenings in the height of 2 metres or more
I think one is located with its large stand
Also attached to this a picture of the flyer resourse is placed. 
...
Just maybe,
The fans are supposed to look here on our page for spoilers,
Everyone knows that is likely.

There is lots of movie information here.
It's going to be the movie of the year! "ＮＡＲＵＴＯ-Road to Ninja",
It's the movie you can enjoy first and for a long time.
With the fans coming to the film festival,
Would like you get seen and film people.

Glad.
Maybe,
While reading the comics, many people never saw what the movies had to offer. Very often people don't!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 20, 2012)

was expecting more info to come out of jump.


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Seems to be that the genjutsu he cast is going to affect how the other characters view Sakura.
> 
> She still stays the same, though.



Ohhh, okay.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 20, 2012)

The word used for hero wasn't "hiroin" (heroine). It was "eiyuu" (a friend confirmed that kanji means 'hero' and it is useed for both, male and female. So, I think it isnt only about Sakura being the lead female, but she being the village's heroine. I think TakL translated as 'hero' only to show the differences between hiroin and eiyuu.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 20, 2012)

That pic reminds me when I was a kid.


----------



## Olympian (Jun 20, 2012)

Nothing on Asuma or Kurenai, or Shino and the others?


----------



## MrAce101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dude by the time they do the English dub version of road to ninja its  most likely going to be around late 2014/mid 2015 which sucks alot.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 20, 2012)

im cool with it as long as we get a summary of the story.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the story summary etc. However, I am curious to see who is Hokage, Minato or Tsunade or Hiruzen (if he is still alive)


----------



## takL (Jun 20, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> The word used for hero wasn't "hiroin" (heroine). It was "eiyuu" (a friend confirmed that kanji means 'hero' and it is useed for both, male and female. So, I think it isnt only about Sakura being the lead female, but she being the village's heroine. I think TakL translated as 'hero' only to show the differences between hiroin and eiyuu.


thanks lu.

to anachronistic peeps,

Usage Note: Many writers now consider hero, long restricted to men in the sense "a person noted for courageous action," to be *a gender-neutral term*. It is used to refer to admired women as well as men in respected publications, as in this quotation from The Washington Post: "Already a national hero in her economically troubled South Korea, . . . [Se Ri] Pak is packing galleries at [golf] tournaments stateside." The word heroine is still useful, however, in referring to the principal female character of a fictional work: Jane Eyre is a well-known literary heroine. Ninety-four percent of Usage Panelists accept this usage.

likewise the jp word ei-yu (=lit. excellent-male) used to be restricted to men in the old days.

and i obviously didnt use the word 'hero' to mean the main chara there.


----------



## takL (Jun 20, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Seems to be that the genjutsu he cast is going to affect how the other characters view Sakura.
> 
> She still stays the same, though.



plus if there were already tukuyomi sakura n tukuyomi naruto in the tukuyomi world the main(real) sakura n naruto  wouldnt feel too cosy being there.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 20, 2012)

Chaos Ninja of the Leaf said:


> I'm looking forward to the story summary etc. However, I am curious to see who is Hokage, Minato or Tsunade or Hiruzen (if he is still alive)



Just wait, Kushina will be the kage while Minato will be the housewife. 


I do hope this is shown.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 20, 2012)

.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 20, 2012)

Spica said:


> *Spoiler*: _Male Sakura?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how I'd love that. pek


----------



## mayumi (Jun 20, 2012)

its that swing naruto always sat on when he was small in the manga. awwww 
his mommy is with him this time.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 20, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> The word used for hero wasn't "hiroin" (heroine). It was "eiyuu" (a friend confirmed that kanji means 'hero' and it is useed for both, male and female. So, I think it isnt only about Sakura being the lead female, but she being the village's heroine. I think TakL translated as 'hero' only to show the differences between hiroin and eiyuu.



Thanks
so it is confirmed she'll be heroine not a hero


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 20, 2012)

Guy or girl, I won't care, she's awesome either way.


----------



## takL (Jun 20, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> not a hero



bollocks. like i said, its a hero. try to update ur eng.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 20, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Guy or girl, I won't care, she's awesome either way.



me too 



takL said:


> bollocks. like i said, its a hero. try to update ur eng.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 20, 2012)

Spica said:


> *Spoiler*: _Male Sakura?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






B-back that ass up.


I don't really think she's going to be a guy though.

I think it would be cool if she were the hero of the story or something.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 20, 2012)

Is male Sakura even real or is this something people are assuming?


----------



## takL (Jun 20, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Is male Sakura even real or is this something people are assuming?



most people are just joking altho some actually dont know the word  "hero" is gender-neutral.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 20, 2012)

That pic  Kushina, Naruto and THE swing 



takL said:


> thanks lu.
> 
> to anachronistic peeps,
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## calimike (Jun 20, 2012)

> 劇場版NARUTO主題歌「それでは、また明日」、7月25日（水）リリース決定！　(2012.6.21)
> 7月25日（水）、ニューシングル「それでは、また明日」リリース決定！
> この曲は、7月28日（土）公開の映画「ROAD TO NINJA -NARUTO THE MOVIE-」に主題歌として起用されます。
> 実に9年ぶりの強力コラボが実現！乞うご期待！！
> ...


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 20, 2012)

人気コミック『NARUTO－ナルト－』の劇場版アニメ最新作『ROAD TO NINJA －NARUTO THE MOVIE－』（7月28日公開）
*ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION*
check link for photo


*Hokage Naruto/Sakura* 
*Minato/Kushina* 
*Kurama* 
*Tobi*.....FUCK


----------



## Reyes (Jun 20, 2012)

Man all the artwork of the uzumaki family together has been really cute.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 20, 2012)

Is that Tobi? I wonder why his mask is weird.

Also I want to see more Hidan.


----------



## Combine (Jun 20, 2012)

Argh, wish there was a larger image for that montage in the lower left.

Top-right of it looks like Naruto/Kyuubi facing off against Pain's Cerberus (I can see dog nose)

The Middle-right is that mask from the concept art in the trailers. Looks like it's going to be a new mask for Tobi (Rikudo Tobi?) because the hair is black (some thought it was Naruto behind the mask).


----------



## Lovely (Jun 20, 2012)

I wonder if that montage is a cover for something. Maybe drawn scenes from the movie?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 20, 2012)

Will be there special chapter for movie?? 
like in Bleach, kubo made Hell chapter for movie


I think in pic is main characters  and main villain (Tobi) 
IDK.....Will Kurama be inside Naruto or Kushina ?? or both ??
If both , so it will be too Kurama ( AU!kurama & kurama)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 20, 2012)

It seems Kishi is more involved with the movie than Kubo was in that Bleach movie who only gave the team the idea of the movie, which I read about somewhere. Well I can't wait for the motion comic to be put online and I hope it won't take long to be translated.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 20, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> It seems Kishi is more involved with the movie than Kubo was in that Bleach movie who only gave the team the idea of the movie, which I read about somewhere. Well I can't wait for the motion comic to be put online and I hope it won't take long to be translated.



So Motion Comic is made by Kishi 




Combine said:


> The Middle-right is that mask from the concept art in the trailers. Looks like it's going to be a new mask for Tobi (Rikudo Tobi?) because the hair is black (some thought it was Naruto behind the mask).



you are right
The masked man is Tobi (black hair), I thought it was AU!Naruto 
WHAT IS THIS FUCKING MOVIE?? I CAN'T WAIT TO WATCH IT

In both pictures, there is a wool around masked man's neck 

*Spoiler*: __ 









*EDIT:*
wait..........I can see two kuramas in motion comic pic 
(Kurama VS Dark Kurama)


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 20, 2012)

oh snap! hope we get to see the comic when it drops. is that kurama vs kurama i see? im still banking on the masked man being au naruto.



ichihimelove said:


> So Motion Comic is made by Kishi


well thats undoubtedly kishi's art in those manga panels.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 20, 2012)

naruto with hiraishin? yes please!


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2012)

Still no preview?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 20, 2012)

shouldnt we get the trailer tomorrow ?


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 20, 2012)

ANIME TEAM WILL YOU FUCKING STOP???  OMG, WHYWHYWHYWHYWHYYYYYYYYYYY--- THIS IS A FUCKING TORTURE, A FUCKING TORTURE!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 20, 2012)

That motion comic/manga chapter/novel of the movie looks sweet. 

Can't wait till the trailer comes out.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 20, 2012)

Tobi steals Greed's coat...?


----------



## Combine (Jun 20, 2012)

Reminded me more of Bane's coat. It's the kind of coat that true bosses wear. If the Moons Eye Plan has been started, then Tobi has become the perfect being. So the new mask represents his new power. Tobi always gets a new mask when he gets a new powerup.


----------



## Chijou no Hoshi (Jun 20, 2012)

This 's a clearer pic, but still no larger one.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2012)

looks like Naruto knows hisharin nice and kurama vs kurama. and motion picture awesome


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 20, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> was expecting more info to come out of jump.



when does more info usually come?


----------



## Saunion (Jun 20, 2012)

That Kyuubi pic is weird. It doesn't seem to be Naruto's Bijuu Mode, yet I can see someone standing on Kyuubi's head wearing what seems to be a cloak. Really weird.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 20, 2012)

Chijou no Hoshi said:


> This 's a clearer pic, but still no larger one.



Oh, a DVD motion comic I see. Still would like to get the cover at least.

And good thing that Asian Kung-Fu Generation are doing the movie's song theme, they rock.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 21, 2012)

Chijou no Hoshi said:


> This 's a clearer pic, but still no larger one.



-Okay, so Minato and Kushina always looked like bamfs.
-Someone stand on the Kyuubi's head and seemed there will be the second half of Kyuubi, because he has dark spot around his eye, like Kyuubi and not like Cerberus(besides, Cerberus had Rinnegan eyes). But, maybe i dont have the eyes and mistaken.
-Someone's hiraishin kunai on the grond. Dont know, Minato's or Naruto's.
-Three-eyed mask. Fcking shit, so maybe Tobi realy has three eyes in the manga. What i want to say, movie was stated to link with manga, its release 27 july, so in manga during that period released 3-4 chapters. Maybe before the 27 july we will see Tobi without the mask in the manga and then movie will released.
-The moon or Chibaku Tensei. Ok.
-Sakura, ofc, yeah, baby.
-And Naruto with the hiraishin kunai and dad's cloak. Cooler than cool!
Cant wait to see.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 21, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> 人気コミック『NARUTO－ナルト－』の劇場版アニメ最新作『ROAD TO NINJA －NARUTO THE MOVIE－』（7月28日公開）
> *ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION*
> check link for photo
> 
> ...



The translation of script in the link: 


> "NARUTO-Naruto -" popular comic to award attendance theater of "ROAD TO NINJA-NARUTO THE MOVIE-" The latest animation movie version (released July 28), multiplied by about 100 million yen about two months period, the cost DVD has been produced with a possible Te was found. Been recorded footage of 34 minutes total and motion comics to become the award DVD is the first ever movie, was synthesized CG painting long interview Mr. Masashi Kishimoto-authorship reveals the development of future initiatives and work, the original cage, to be distributed to 1.5 million people-come-first-served basis. Ajikan theme song! Sales Rank 9 years ... Single from the "far away" anime OP song　in the movie version full season this time engaged in planning their own, such as Mr. Kishimoto, story, the character design. NARUTO and will put the power of the hero, expand the original story of the fight against evil with his parents, who should be dead, himself the author "is the only movie I can not draw NARUTO". 　Typically, you will actively participate in the promotion of the movie, such as facing a series other than the original writer said: Weekly unusual love for the theater version of this is considerable. DVD recorded in the same interview, *motion comic*, Mr. Kishimoto will be there to answer questions from fans on Twitter were recruited further official movie "Fighting a question one", even landscape drawing, editing is currently in the final stages. 　The theme song, hired (on sale July 25) "See you tomorrow" is released, the rock band ? ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION foursome. Still a fan in the tag again for the first time in nine years since being appointed to the opening "far away" in 2003, thanks to "NARUTO Masafumi Goto vocal is, will not you listen to our music in Europe and South America, in Asia as well reveals the joy that there are a lot. we choose, as "very honored. On the other hand, and Mr. Kishimoto wanted to appoint their! "I think this movie is that this song was completed for the first time by entering", press and hold the hallmark. 　The same work with a lot of fans still start the series in 1999 "Weekly Shonen Jump" in (Shueisha), 13 years after the series. Comics domestic circulation surpassed 120 million total unit, such as the hero Uzumaki Naruto anime character to be elected as in the "Japanese version NEWS WEEK" in 2006 "100 Japanese respected the world", International strong support from. Now has been translated in various countries around the world, and will be televised in the United States, other countries, all more than 80 countries, has become one of Japan's leading anime titles.


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 21, 2012)

You guys really think that's Tobi when you have Naruto's sketch wearing the exact same attire as the masked person? Come on now.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 21, 2012)

Damn it they're killing us with these cute family pics


----------



## Saunion (Jun 21, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> You guys really think that's Tobi when you have Naruto's sketch wearing the exact same attire as the masked person? Come on now.



Naruto doesn't have black hair.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 21, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> You guys really think that's Tobi when you have Naruto's sketch wearing the exact same attire as the masked person? Come on now.



you mean AU!naruto is Tobi's fellow has same mask and coat 
maybe AU!sakura is also Tobi's fellow


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 21, 2012)

Is that Kurama attacking...Kurama? 

Sakura looks pretty, and is that naruto on kurama or minato? the outfit he is wearing is minato's but in the middle of the picture you can see naruto with it on...cool.


...If they make another one of these i think i just might die these pics adorableness


----------



## Olivia (Jun 21, 2012)

Wait I got it, it's the Yin and Yang halves of the Nine Tails, makes perfect sense now! 

No but seriously I have no idea why there are two Kyuubi's. The Lighter one in the background truly reminds me of a certain power-up we've seen in the last twenty chapters or so, especially since we see someone on top of it, but I don't know about that darker Kyuubi.


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 21, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Naruto doesn't have black hair.



That's true, but as far as I know this other Naruto with dark lines under his eyes doesn't have a set hair color yet.

I'm so positive that it's him that I'd bet with you, but I don't dislike your posts so I wouldn't want you to lose your account .


----------



## Saunion (Jun 21, 2012)

Mmm... Now that I took another look at the sketches, it does seem like that Naruto has darker hair... So it could be him. I'll keep an open mind about it.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 21, 2012)

Lol If naruto learns FTG in this movie, the OBD will explode on this forum.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 21, 2012)

Instead of Tobi being Future Evil Sasuke like in the real series, it's actually Future Evil Naruto in the Tsukuyomi World. 

Okay no really, I need to stop with my shit predictions.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe it's Tobi manifesting himself as Naruto.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 21, 2012)

Actually I'm seriously thinking that's AU evil Naruto as well. Who says you can't dye your hair to a darker shade of color anyway


----------



## Jad (Jun 21, 2012)

Still no Lee? He must be savoring Lee's look, because he is the only one from the Konoha Rookies who doesn't have a design in this movie unveiled yet >_>

I wander why they can't get the guys animating the movie to animate the anime as well? Seriously, it could use some work.

Man, I don't think I can stomach this "Motherly, fatherly love in the air" crap. What is this? A sappy drama?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd litterally laugh if he's for whatever reason not in the film. 

Not that I don't want him to be.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 21, 2012)

Jad said:


> What is this? A sappy drama?



Welcome to _Naruto_.


----------



## Jad (Jun 21, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> I'd litterally laugh if he's for whatever reason not in the film.
> 
> Not that I don't want him to be.



That would be a huge blow to my balls and ovaries if he isn't in the movie. He probably hates the character Lee because of Springtime of Youth, which is butchering my character!



Saunion said:


> Welcome to _Naruto_.



Thank you, now how the hell do I get out?


----------



## Saunion (Jun 21, 2012)

Jad said:


> Thank you, now how the hell do I get out?



Closing your browser and burning your Naruto volumes is a good start!


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 21, 2012)

Has anyone seen or heard of this yet?





NARUTO 劇場版.期間限定ラリーイベント 『キミも忍者を目指せ！』まもなく始まるよ！

東京ドームシティアトラクションズで開催
6月15日(金)～7月16日(月・祝)の32日間、東京ドームシティ アトラクションズで期間限定ラリーイベント『キミも忍者を目指せ！』が開催される。

(東京ドームシティ報道発表資料より、以下画像同)
このイベントは、７月２８日（土）公開の劇場版ＮＡＲＵＴＯ｢ロード・トゥ・ニンジャ｣とのタイアップで開催される。
ＮＡＲＵＴＯの世界観の下、４つの得点表示型アトラクションを対象としたラリーイベントで、対象アトラクションに乗車すると、得点に応じて｢忍者ランク｣を判定され、最上位の忍者である｢火影（ほかげ）｣の称号を目指す。ラリーをクリアしたすべての人には｢忍者ランク｣に応じて当選賞品が異なるスクラッチ付き｢忍者認定証｣がもらえる。

開催概要
ラリーイベント「キミも忍者を目指せ！」期間は上記のとおり。実施時間は営業時間(営業時間：10：00～21：00(※季節・イベント・アトラクションにより異なる)に準じる。
得点表示型のアトラクションに乗車し、その得点に応じて判定される｢忍者ランク｣の上位を目指す。

Translation please?

Also, Here:


----------



## calimike (Jun 21, 2012)

Bigger pic of special DVD


2nd right panel: who is mask guy?


----------



## Chijou no Hoshi (Jun 21, 2012)

Ohhh...!!! Thanks for sharing it !


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 21, 2012)

calimike said:


> 2nd right panel: who is mask guy?



Im guessing thats tobi...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or AU Tobi...


----------



## Olivia (Jun 21, 2012)

If Kushina still has the Nine Tails, then is that Naruto riding on Kushina?  **


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 21, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> If Kushina still has the Nine Tails, then is that Naruto riding on Kushina?  **



I think that's Minato


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 21, 2012)

^
It's Naruto.

You can tell by the long headband and light-colored pants.


----------



## Addy (Jun 21, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Has anyone seen or heard of this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is no AU sasuke doing here


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> 人気コミック『NARUTO－ナルト－』の劇場版アニメ最新作『ROAD TO NINJA －NARUTO THE MOVIE－』（7月28日公開）
> *ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION*
> Link removed
> 
> ...



That looks awesome. 




calimike said:


> Bigger pic of special DVD


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 21, 2012)

calimike said:


> Bigger pic of special DVD
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> 2nd right panel: who is mask guy?



I'm going to guess it's AU Naruto, particularly due to the Kyuubi vs Kyuubi battle (also the hair shadow is similar to Naruto's).

That being said it could be AU Tobi too I guess.


----------



## Jad (Jun 21, 2012)

You notice Naruto has the Hokage jacket instead of his Bijuu Shroud version. Interesting. I wouldn't be surprised if AU Naruto was the hokage and Minato retired. I also have a feeling, this is actually not even based on the movie. The Kyuubi will be passed down from Uzumaki, to Uzumaki. So it's kind of 'their' family responsibility to keep the power of the Kyuubi under control.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 21, 2012)

calimike said:


> Bigger pic of special DVD
> 
> 
> 2nd right panel: who is mask guy?



Thanks

I hope Sakura fights Tobi as she is the heroine
and has interactions with Naruto's parents


WHERE IS LEE ??


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hm, why do I think that Naruto still has the Kyuubi in himself, like the seal breaks loose no matter what - alternate or normal reality, so maybe he broke out, but instead of doing damage it got sealed inside Naruto.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 21, 2012)

Its getting late, where is the trailer? Its already June 21, does anyone know the exact date of when we get the trailer?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its getting late, where is the trailer? Its already June 21, does anyone know the exact date of when we get the trailer?



Its been confirmed we will finally get a trailer around June 30th. They said it on their facebook a while back.



takL said:


> just in brief
> -about the trailer
> it is finally done and to make a theatre debut on the 30th june*.
> -about why it couldnt be earlier-
> ...


----------



## Addy (Jun 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its getting late, where is the trailer? Its already June 21, does anyone know the exact date of when we get the trailer?



it's an old one but here is a trailer for you 



amazing isn't it


----------



## ch1p (Jun 21, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> Instead of Tobi being Future Evil Sasuke like in the real series, it's actually Future Evil Naruto in the Tsukuyomi World.



I'm okay with this.



calimike said:


> Bigger pic of special DVD
> 
> 
> 2nd right panel: who is mask guy?



Ying Kurama VS Yang Kurama? Yes, please. 
Sakura looks pretty. I suppose the masked man is Tobi. It could be someone else entirely... well, I'll keep that only to me, for now.
I see the moon in the low left panel and Minato's special kunai on the low right. Weird that Minato gets two references.
Naruto with his father's cloal looks really cool. It's a pity we never had a sidestory with Naruto getting some of his parents belongings. It would be a real cool excuse for him to use it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 21, 2012)

June 30th, huh? Thats a little unsual for having a Naruto Movie trailer and thats cutting a little close for the moving coming out for only a month.


----------



## ladygt93 (Jun 21, 2012)

A new pic from Twitter, it's about the card game and it shows Kushina's jounin outfit in the movie.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 21, 2012)

So what is that special dvd about? Is it related to the movie?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 21, 2012)

so if i understand right that comic motion is the comic version of the film? And the film will show it?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 21, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> So what is that special dvd about? Is it related to the movie?



The first 1.5 million Japanese moviegoers who see Road to Ninja will receive a 34 minutes original DVD called "Motion Comic NARUTO" at the theaters for the first time in Japanese cinema's history. The DVD contains a motion comic to tell a reconstructed story with CG-representations of the original manga art works, live-drawing footage for the DVD cover illustration by the Naruto original creator Masashi Kishimoto with his own commentary, and his long interview.


----------



## Spica (Jun 21, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> The first *1.5 million* Japanese moviegoers who see Road to Ninja will receive a 34 minutes original DVD called "Motion Comic NARUTO" at the theaters for the first time in Japanese cinema's history. The DVD contains a motion comic to tell a reconstructed story with CG-representations of the original manga art works, live-drawing footage for the DVD cover illustration by the Naruto original creator Masashi Kishimoto with his own commentary, and his long interview.



That seems like a lot.

How popular are usually the Naruto movies in the cinema?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 21, 2012)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> so if i understand right that comic motion is the comic version of the film? And the film will show it?



Yeah 



ladygt93 said:


> A new pic from Twitter, it's about the card game and it shows Kushina's jounin outfit in the movie.



All blue cards are belong to new movie 
Is this the girl (Kushina) who hug Naruto in movie ??


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 21, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Yeah
> 
> Is this the girl (Kushina) who hug Naruto in movie ??



Oh no...is it another filler girl?


----------



## mayumi (Jun 21, 2012)

pretty sure it is kushina in a jounin outfit. she has that band on her hand like kushina's.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 21, 2012)

Spica said:


> That seems like a lot.
> 
> How popular are usually the Naruto movies in the cinema?



Movie 3 was popular but this one will hit the top. And if this , becomes popular maybe we will have spin off series like Rock Lee.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 21, 2012)

岸本斉史さんの人気マンガ「NARUTO－ナルト」の劇場版アニメ第9弾「ROAD TO NINJA -NARUTO THE MOVIE-」（伊達勇登監督）の主題歌が、4人組ロックバンド「ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION（アジアン・カンフー・ジェネレーション）」の「それでは、また明日」に決定したことが21日、明らかになった。同バンドの楽曲は、03年に同マンガのアニメ版主題歌に起用されており、今回が9年ぶりの主題歌担当となる。また、劇場入場者特典として、先着150万人に岸本さん監修のスペシャルDVDとミラクルバトルカードダスがプレゼントされることも決定した。

　アジカンの起用は岸本さんのたっての希望もあって決定したといい、岸本さんは「主題歌を誰に歌っていただきたいか考えたときに、アニメ初期にOP曲を担当していただき、疾走感あふれるサウンドがぴったりだったASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATIONさんが浮かび、お願いできればと思いました」といい、「この映画はこの曲が入ることによって初めて完成したと思っています！」と熱く語っている。

　また同バンドのボーカル後藤正文さんは「NARUTOのおかげで、南米やヨーロッパ、アジアでも僕らの曲を聴いてくれるファンが現在でもたくさんいます。今回は劇場版の主題歌に我々を選んでいただき、とても光栄です」とコメントしている。

　劇場入場者特典のDVDは、原作をCG合成したモーションコミックや岸本さんのロングインタビュー、ツイッターで募集したファンの質問に対する岸本さんの答えなどを収録。約34分。総費用約1億円、約2カ月かけて制作された。


_On the 21th it became clear that the theme song for the 9th movie based on Masashi Kishimoto?s popular manga NARUTO ? called ?Road to Ninja ? Naruto the Movie? (directed by Hayato Date) ? would be ?Sore de wa, Mata Ashita?, a song by the four-men rock band Asian Kung Fu Generation.

In 2003, another song by the same band was chosen as the theme song of the anime edition of the same manga ? and now, after an interval of nine years, the band will once again be in charge of the theme song.

Furthermore, it was decided that a special DVD supervised by Kishimoto-san and a miracle battle carddass will be given as a special bonus present to the first 1,500,000 theatre visitors.

The choice of Asian Kung-Fu Generation was also based on Kishimoto-san?s strong desire; as Kishimoto-san himself tells us heatedly, ?When I was thinking of who should sing the theme song, I couldn?t help remembering Asian Kung-Fu Generation ? who did one of the initial anime OP songs, with that perfect sound overflowing with a feeling of sprintness ? and I thought, if only we could get them??, and ?By adding this song to the movie, for the first time I feel like it?s finally completed!?.

The band vocalist Masafumi Gotou commented ?Thanks to Naruto, we now have a lot of fans in South America, in Europe and in Asia who listen to our songs. This time we could choose the theme song for the movie edition ourselves, and it was a great honour?.

The special DVD to be given to theatre visitors will contain a motion comic of the original work made with CG, a long interview with Kishimoto-san, a recording with Kishimoto-san?s answers to the questions submitted by his fans via twitter, and so on. It will be approximately 34 minutes long, and its cost was about 100,000,000 yen. It took more or less 2 months of work._


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^


> The special DVD to be given to theatre visitors will contain a motion comic of the original work made with CG



I can't wait to see the special DVD with a motion comic


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 21, 2012)

so theme song will be played by Asian Kung-Fu Generation? AWESOME!!!

loved their OP in anime seems like kishi loves them too


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 21, 2012)

1.5 million? the volumes dont even sell that much. hopefully it doesnt flop. i like kushinas jonin look.


----------



## Olympian (Jun 21, 2012)

Looking at those cards, I see the whole team Gai, I see Kurenai (pregnant) next to her team. I see Jiraya..and no Asuma?

Mindfuck, Kishi. Mindfuck.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Movie 3 was popular but this one will hit the top. And if this , becomes popular maybe we will have spin off series like Rock Lee.



I would love to see a Road To Ninja spin-off series


----------



## takL (Jun 21, 2012)

a bit of update regarding the article in the magazine plus Act

the article also shows tiny pics of those rough sketches and a page from kishs handwritten script/draft in which the letters are small and unreadable again. it seems
by courtesy of some nearsighted friends at 2ch (i havent bought the mag...)

there're two narutos. one is "masked naruto" and the other is "Menma* naruto" both have 9b in them. (black/dark 9b and Kulama we know)
-act 3 
the masked naruto vs Menma Naruto
9 beasts (?) vs naruto
akatuki members line up 

*menma= dried and seasoned chinese bamboo shoots, a must on your ramen

some of the lines 
(the masked?) Naruto "i think you'd get what it means that im called Naruto in this(tukuyomi?) world, wouldn't you, Menma?"
"in short, in this world(here) i have what you had in the other world(there)!!"
naruto "kyubi"



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Oh, a DVD motion comic I see. Still would like to get the cover at least.
> 
> And good thing that Asian Kung-Fu Generation are doing the movie's song theme, they rock.



kish agrees with u. according to the article Asi-Kun was handpicked by kish for the movie.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 21, 2012)

This will be a real Dark Naruto vs Naruto in the new movie!


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot takl!!
So there is an AU maskedNaruto who will fight against realNaruto,then?
Wow!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 21, 2012)

takL said:


> a bit of update regarding the article in the magazine plus Act
> 
> the article also shows tiny pics of those rough sketches and a page from kishs handwritten script/draft in which the letters are small and unreadable again. it seems
> by courtesy of some nearsighted friends at 2ch (i havent bought the mag...)
> ...


I knew it! evil au naruto with his own version of kyuubi
its gonna be nice to see a cooler naruto.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 21, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> A new pic from Twitter, it's about the card game and it shows Kushina's jounin outfit in the movie.



SPADES
All artwork taken from here
A - Naruto
2 - Team Ebisu: Ebisu, Moegi, Konohamaru, Udon
3 - Team 10: Ino, Shikamaru, Choji (no Asuma)
4 - Team Gai: Neji, TenTen, Lee
5 - Team 8: Hinata, Shino, Akamaru, Kiba, Kurenai
6 - Shizune, Tsunade, Iruka
7 - Sand siblings: Kankuro, Gaara, Temari
8 - Team Samui + B: Omoi, Karui, B, Samui
9 - Jiriya
10 - Kushina and Minato
J - Kakashi
Q - Sakura
K - Sasuke

Clubs
Wallscrolls and Movie Posters
A - Team 7: Sakura, Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi -> I've seen this before, but why can't I find this? Oh because my disc is a black hole of shit.
2 -  wall scroll
3 - Naruto Movie 5: Blood Prison poster
4 -  wall scroll
5 - ?
6 -  poster
7 -  poster
8 -  poster
9 - 
10 - Naruto Shippuden Movie 2: Bonds  poster
J - Naruto Shippuden Movie 3 - Inheritors of the Will of Fire poster
Q - Naruto Shippuden Movie 4: The Lost Tower poster
K -  poster

Hearts
These are images that were used in official keyrings and patchworks. I'm pretty sure I've seen the Shikamaru and Sasuke one, though I can't find images of them now. I really don't swing the chibi way, so this will stay incomplete.
A - ?
2 - 
3 - Deidara
4 - 
5 - Pain
6 - Konan
7 - Itachi (+crow)
8 - Shikamaru
9 - Kakashi
10 - ?
J - Sasuke
Q - 
K - Minato

Diamonds
These are all from the 6th movie poster with the exception of Q and K.
A - Naruto
2 - Sakura
3 - Kakashi
4 - Minato
5 - Kushina
6 - ? 
7 Akatsuki
8 - Itachi
9 - Tobi
10 - Naruto
J - Naruto
Q - Movie Princess (TM) Naruto's sister ???
K - Minato

Final Card (Joker?) - Tobi



cbark42 said:


> 1.5 million? the volumes dont even sell that much. hopefully it doesnt flop. i like kushinas jonin look.



I really hope it's her.  Fuck OCs.



takL said:


> there're two narutos. one is "masked naruto" and the other is "Menma* naruto" both have 9b in them. (black/dark 9b and Kulama we know)
> -act 3
> the masked naruto vs Menma Naruto
> 9 beasts (?) vs naruto
> ...





I MUST I MUST I MUST I MUST I MUST


----------



## Combine (Jun 21, 2012)

So the Naruto in the AU has black hair (or maybe red? Since kishi draws red as black). Interesting. Kyuubi vs. Kyuubi battle should be fun.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2012)

guess kishi wanted to re do the whole dark naruto vs regular naruto fight


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah and I hope he will do a good job with that.


----------



## Combine (Jun 21, 2012)

I am getting a bit concerned about how much content there appears to be in the film. Even with a longer than usual runtime, I am worried about them packing in too much and then rushing through the film. Hopefully they kept watch on the pacing.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 21, 2012)

im assuming that most of the au characters will only be showing up for a few lines.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 21, 2012)

Combine said:


> So the Naruto in the AU has black hair (or maybe red? Since kishi draws red as black).



...actually, Kishi draws red according to his moods. XD


Karin? Redhaired, with black hair in the manga.

Kushina? Redhaired, with grey hair in the manga.

Gaara? Redhaired, with white hair in the manga.


Sure, it may be a matter of shades... but really, Kishi. XD


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 21, 2012)

I think they are 3 narutos one the masked man, the other memna (I believe is the one with minatos jacket and kunai) and the regular Naruto.


----------



## The Undying (Jun 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think they are 3 narutos one the masked man, the other memna (I believe is the one with minatos jacket and kunai) and the regular Naruto.



Of course you'd think that.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 21, 2012)

But called Menma Naruto instead regular Naruto?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 21, 2012)

i think thats just what au naruto calls regular naruto. naruto does love giving out nicknames. maybe au naruto has the same trait?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 21, 2012)

my guess was right 
AUnaruto will be evil and I think AUsakura will be evil too

This main fighting in movie will be: 
Minato/Kushina/Naruto/Sakura/Kurama 
*VS* 
AUNaruto/Sakura/Tobi/Kurama​


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 21, 2012)

i expect minato and kushina to be dead in this movie.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 21, 2012)

Menma is a dried and seasoned chinese bamboo shoot you usually put in your ramen.
So Matrix I think Au Naruto is making fun of the real Naruto.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 21, 2012)

Starting to sound like Crisis of Infinite Narutos lol


----------



## The Undying (Jun 21, 2012)

"Menma" is obviously an insult from AU Naruto. The guy even points out that he's not from the Tsukiyomi world in that dialogue thing takL posted.


----------



## Addy (Jun 21, 2012)

Gabe said:


> guess kishi wanted to re do the whole dark naruto vs regular naruto fight



could it be.......... sauske who is evil naruto under the mask? :amazed


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah Dark Naruto returns


----------



## Addy (Jun 21, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> Yeah Dark Naruto returns


kyuubi and naruto hug dark kyuubi and naruto


----------



## takL (Jun 21, 2012)

and a bit more from the script
-theres a convo between the 2 narutos in the latter half of Act 2
-the world in the genjutsu is a parallel one mirroring the real one. the world with the(=narutos?) parents
-Naruto decides to live as menma


----------



## Mikon (Jun 21, 2012)

No preview yet..?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 21, 2012)

From Ohana, in 2ch:

457 ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E sage 2012/06/22(金) 01:38:04.79 ID:qbWAK/5gP
３１号　

ナルトはナシ

ナルト映画情報
ナルト両親と初任務！？

サクラの両親が初登場！！
春野キザシ
春野メブキ

主題歌
アジアンカンフー　「それではまた明日」

あとは春野パパママのラフ画。

ロックリー番組のエンディング変わりますよ～

Issue 31

No Naruto chapter

Naruto movie information
Naruto's first mission with his parents!?

The first entry of Sakura's parents!?
Haruno Kizan
Haruno Mebuki

Theme song
Asian Kung-Fu Generation - Sore de wa, Mata Ashita

Then, the rough sketch of the Haruno papa/mama

Also, the ending of the Rock Lee program will change

Edit: Haruno Kizashi, sorry. XD Was reading too quickly.


----------



## Jad (Jun 21, 2012)

Why is Kishi holding out on Lee's design and personality? It's not like he plays a big role in the movie, so why not show him. Shit don't tell me Gai is all moopy because Lee died in AU. Fuck it!


----------



## Jad (Jun 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Ohana, in 2ch:
> 
> 457 ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E sage 2012/06/22(金) 01:38:04.79 ID:qbWAK/5gP
> ３１号
> ...



Hang on. No Naruto Chapter next week or is this old information from last week?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 21, 2012)

If there is another break I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 21, 2012)

Any Information about konoha 11?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ナルト映画情報
> ナルト両親と初任務！？
> 
> サクラの両親が初登場！！
> ...



Kizashi = powerful / potent
Mebuki = sprouting out / the appearance of the floral stem (to blossom)

Wanna see the rough sketch. :33



> Also, the ending of the Rock Lee program will change



So this means there will be a lot more episodes.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 21, 2012)

So I was right about... stuff, good to know 

I want those cards dammit


----------



## takL (Jun 21, 2012)

+ "haruno kuzashi" means a promise of spring/signal the start of spring
"haruno mebuki" means shooting buds of spring.

i guess that woman with sakura in the pv is mebuki.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 21, 2012)

> (the masked?) Naruto "i think you'd get what it means that im called Naruto in this(tukuyomi?) world, wouldn't you, Menma?"
> 
> "in short, in this world(here) i have what you had in the other world(there)!!"
> naruto "kyubi"



Yeah so it does sound like Tobi is actually taking the shape of AU Naruto. That explains the mask and the dark hair.


----------



## takL (Jun 21, 2012)

a magazine called cut will carry an interview with kish and masafumi goto from azi-kan(ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 21, 2012)

Kishi is getting treatment like Oda. 
This movie is going to be the best Naruto movie ever. I hope someone ends up posting that motion comic online.


----------



## takL (Jun 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Any Information about konoha 11?



again from kishs handwritten script in the +act magazine article

there arent any fundamental changes in the clothing of neji *lee* kiba shino tenten(save patches) choji(save the mark on the belly) shikamaru, haku(?), guy, and kakashi.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 21, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Kishi is getting treatment like Oda.
> This movie is going to be the best Naruto movie ever. I hope someone ends up posting that motion comic online.



What do you mean like Oda?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 21, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> What do you mean like Oda?



Oda gets special treatment all the time for his epic manga. The same is happening to Kishi.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 21, 2012)

^
Or Kishi just decided to finally crawl out of his hidey-hole LOL


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 21, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> What do you mean like Oda?





Lolitalush said:


> ^
> Or Kishi just decided to finally crawl out of his hidey-hole LOL



 lol most likely.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 21, 2012)

I seriously hope Naruto doesn't defeat his AU self by hugging him this time...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 21, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> I seriously hope Naruto doesn't defeat his AU self by hugging him this time...



He won't. The dark naruto in manga was just naruto's darkness.
This Evil/Dark Naruto looks he was created by Tobi. And we all know Talk No Jutsu doesn't work on Tobi.


----------



## Combine (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'm guessing it's still Tobi behind the mask, but he's going to be powered up like Naruto. There would be no reason for an AU Naruto to wear a mask at all.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 21, 2012)

Combine said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing it's still Tobi behind the mask, but he's going to be powered up like Naruto. There would be no reason for an AU Naruto to wear a mask at all.



It's Tobi in Naruto's body, probably with Naruto's powers. Should be interesting to see how regular Naruto will fight against him.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jun 21, 2012)

Jad said:


> Hang on. No Naruto Chapter next week or is this old information from last week?



Its probably from WSJ issue 29 which was released on 6/18. Naruto is a week ahead of schedule online. Chapter 590 hasn't been released in WSJ until 6/25(Mon.). The next break probably won't happen until Obon, unless Kishi decides to take another unexpected break.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 21, 2012)

She is Kushina!!


----------



## Combine (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm glad Kushina has been given a non-homemaker outfit, would have been odd if she fought in that, and it will be very interesting to see her fight.

I wonder if there's going to be a big Sasuke/Itachi side-story? Itachi at least seems to have been given a lot of promotional prominence so far out of all the Akatsuki (aside from Tobi) in the media given out. Though, it would be weird it it was contained to AU Sasuke, unless the real Sasuke will somehow show up.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 21, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> She is Kushina!!



Thank Kishi. No shitty princess.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Ohana, in 2ch:
> 
> 457 ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E sage 2012/06/22(金) 01:38:04.79 ID:qbWAK/5gP
> ３１号
> ...



my other guess was also right 
we got confirmation of Naruto's parents and now Sakura's parents pek

*Spoiler*: __ 



I still have another guess I hope it'll be confirmed soon





so my sign will come true


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 21, 2012)

＜劇場版NARUTO ストーリー＞
十数年前。謎の忍、仮面の男によって巨大な魔獣・九尾が解放されてしまった。九尾に襲われ壊滅寸前の木の葉隠れの里…。里を守る方法はただひとつ。リーダーである四代目火影・ミナトは妻・クシナとともに、生まれたばかりの息子・ナルトに九尾を封印する。己の命を犠牲にした2人によって、かろうじて里は救われ、その未来はナルトに託されたのだった…。
「間違いない―暁だ！」そして時は流れ、木の葉隠れの里に、恐るべき忍の集団「暁」のメンバー・ペイン、小南、イタチ、鬼鮫、サソリ、デイダラ、飛段、角都らが突如現れ、ナルトたちに襲いかかる。からくも迎撃するが、死んだはずの「暁」のメンバーがなぜ再び―？大きな謎を残しながらも、危険な任務達成を家族に称えられる忍たち。しかし、亡き親の事を思い寂しさを禁じ得ないナルト…。
まさにその時、突如再び、仮面の男が里に姿を現す―。「久しぶりだな、うずまきナルト」
仮面の男の新たなる謎の瞳術により、ナルト・サクラの周囲の世界が歪み、周囲の世界を呑みこんでいく―。
意識を取り戻した2人があたりを見渡すと、仮面の男は既に消えていた。2人は男を追跡するが、里の“ある異変”に気付き始める。カカシや綱手、木ノ葉の里の仲間たちの性格がまるで別人のように変わってしまっているのだ。…


さらに、サスケまでもが里に帰ってきている！そして驚くべきことになんと、死んだはずのナルトの父母、ミナトとクシナが生きているのだ！これはいったいどういうことなのか？
「なんで…父ちゃんと母ちゃんが、生きてる…？」
突如、目の前の現実が変わってしまったことに戸惑いを覚えるナルトとサクラ。
しかし、ナルトは父母にまた出会えたことに対し喜びを禁じ得ないのだった…。ただ一方、この世界もまた、仮面の男により存亡の危機を迎えていた。
ナルトに宿る、九尾の力を狙う仮面の男。再び、木ノ葉の里に壊滅の危機が訪れようとしている!!
人間の感情に隠された弱点を狙う仮面の男！　恐るべき罠と野望！
かつて、命を賭して里を守った父母に代わりナルトが今、運命に立ち向かう！


*New Trailer* 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2012)

that seem to be the plot of the movie ^


----------



## Mako (Jun 21, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> ＜劇場版NARUTO ストーリー＞
> 十数年前。謎の忍、仮面の男によって巨大な魔獣・九尾が解放されてしまった。九尾に襲われ壊滅寸前の木の葉隠れの里。里を守る方法はただひとつ。リーダーである四代目火影・ミナトは妻・クシナとともに、生まれたばかりの息子・ナルトに九尾を封印する。己の命を犠牲にした2人によって、かろうじて里は救われ、その未来はナルトに託されたのだった。
> 「間違いない―暁だ！」そして時は流れ、木の葉隠れの里に、恐るべき忍の集団「暁」のメンバー・ペイン、小南、イタチ、鬼鮫、サソリ、デイダラ、飛段、角都らが突如現れ、ナルトたちに襲いかかる。からくも迎撃するが、死んだはずの「暁」のメンバーがなぜ再び―？大きな謎を残しながらも、危険な任務達成を家族に称えられる忍たち。しかし、亡き親の事を思い寂しさを禁じ得ないナルト。
> まさにその時、突如再び、仮面の男が里に姿を現す―。「久しぶりだな、うずまきナルト」
> ...



Google translated it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ten years ago. Nine-tailed beast, a huge man had been freed by a mysterious ninja, the Mask. Village hidden in the leaves on the verge of destruction ... Kyuubi attacked. Is only one way to protect the village. Four-Hokage Minato, Kushina, a leader, along with his wife, to seal the Kyuubi into Naruto-newborn son. By two people at the expense of the life of the self, barely saved the village, its future was entrusted to Naruto ... it was.
When flow is in the village, hidden in the leaves, the member pane of the "Dawn" group of formidable shinobi, Konan, Itachi, Kisame, Sasori, Deidara, Hidan, and Kakuzu from - "Akatsuki no doubt about it!" suddenly appeared, but Naruto attacked us. Although barely intercept, again why members of the "dawn", who should be dead -? While leaving a big mystery, we honored the family to achieve Shinobu Ru dangerous mission. However, Naruto not help the loneliness ... I think that the deceased parent.
At that time, again suddenly, the man in the iron mask to reveal exactly ri -. "It 's a long time, Naruto Uzumaki"
The pupil of the mysterious art of a New Man in the Iron Mask, the world around Naruto Sakura distortion, we swallow the world around -.
I looked around and saw two people regained consciousness, The Man in the Iron Mask was gone already. Two people, but to track the man, the village start to realize the "change that". He has turned into someone else as if they were friends of the village character of the Scarecrow and Tsunade, Konoha. ...


In addition, it has also come back to the village to Sasuke! Surprise, the parents of the Naruto Kushina, who should be dead, the port and he is alive and surprisingly! This is exactly what you mean?
_"Mom and Dad ... but alive ... why?"_
Suddenly, Naruto and Sakura feel lost in front of the eyes to the reality has changed.
However, Naruto was not obtained for the forbidden pleasure that we met ... also to parents. On the other hand however, this is also the world, was facing a crisis of survival by the man of the temporary surface.
The Man in the Iron Mask aim dwells in Naruto, the power of the Kyuubi. Again, the crisis has been devastating and attempt to visit the village of Konoha!
The Man in the Iron Mask aiming for the hidden weakness of human emotion! Formidable trap and ambition!
Once, instead Naruto now, face to fate to parents defended the village risked their lives!


----------



## mayumi (Jun 21, 2012)

i want to see kushina fight with her chains and using uzumaki seals.


----------



## BUUUU (Jun 21, 2012)

from twitter



> おはようございます。今日は劇場版のあれやこれやする前に、ロック・リー忍伝のそれらと疾風伝の…をやらねば((((；ﾟДﾟ))))))) ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷″





> ６／２４（日）１６：００からテレビ東京系で放送の『夏休みのオススメ　キッズの大冒険』で竹内さん、森川さん、篠原さんにＲＯＡＤ　ＴＯ　ＮＩＮＪＡの見所と前売特典第２弾限定版ＮＡＲＵＴＯベアブリックを紹介してもらいました！お見逃しなくー！ｂｙテレ東Ｂ


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 21, 2012)

Something about Lee and a valley of clown? Lol, Google translate and your terrible translations.


----------



## Combine (Jun 21, 2012)

That summary sounds good on paper, hope they did a good job. At least the animation/art should be top notch going by how bad the anime has been (reminiscent of Movie 3 times).

So Tobi probably is going to be Dark Naruto. This whole movie sounds like that old Batman Animated episode where the Mad Hatter trapped Bats in a wonderland dreamworld where Bruce Wayne's parents were alive and his life was amazing. But there was also a doppganger Batman there (the Hatter disguised) that he had to beat to escape.

Of course the best thing that could happen in this film is to see Naruto, Minato and Kushina fight alongside each other.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 22, 2012)

dang i tried reading that google translation but it's just so hard 

also what's this about sakura's parents???? o_O


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 22, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> also what's this about sakura's parents???? o_O



Sakura's parents will be shown in the movie!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 22, 2012)

If they're in, I guess they are canon. I always thought Sakura's parents would be just villagers but judging by their names, they are shinobi.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 22, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> If they're in, I guess they are canon. I always thought Sakura's parents would be just villagers but judging by their names, they are shinobi.



This is Sakura's parents in the genjutsu ......


They are probably the opposite of what they are in canon (civilians).  Though, I cannot say for certain since the manga never mentioned nor shown Sakura's parents.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> Its probably from WSJ issue 29 which was released on 6/18. Naruto is a week ahead of schedule online. Chapter 590 hasn't been released in WSJ until 6/25(Mon.). The next break probably won't happen until Obon, unless Kishi decides to take another unexpected break.


when can we expect ch. 591 online ?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 22, 2012)

I want the trailer!!


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 22, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> I want the trailer!!



Me too. I can't wait to see these antics in action. If the pictures and sketches are creating this kind of response, I can only imagine...


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 22, 2012)

This is from the twitter, BUT WHAT IS THIS PICTURE???

新作タオル発見デラ！夏のイベントや劇場の商品らしいデラ。可愛いデラ▽･ｗ･▽ ぴえろ　デラ神


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 22, 2012)

BUUUU said:


> ６／２４（日）１６：００からテレビ東京系で放送の『夏休みのオススメ　キッズの大冒険』で竹内さん、森川 さん、篠原さんにＲＯＡＤ　ＴＯ　ＮＩＮＪＡの見所と前売特典第２弾限定版ＮＡＲＵＴＯベアブリックを紹介 してもらいました！お見逃しなくー！ｂｙテレ東Ｂ



On the TV Tokyo program 'Natsuyasumi no Osusume - Kizzu no Daibouken' - starting from 4 p.m. on June 24th - the seiyuu for Naruto, Minato and Kushina gave an introduction to the highlights of the movie, as well as to the special advance sale second limited edition of NARUTO bearbricks. You shouldn't miss it...!



ichihimelove said:


> 十数年前。謎の忍、仮面の男によって巨大な魔獣・九尾が解放されてしまった。九尾に襲われ壊滅寸前の木の葉隠れの里。里を守る方法はただひとつ。リーダーである四代目火影・ミナトは妻・クシナとともに、生まれたばかりの息子・ナルトに九尾を封印する。己の命を犠牲にした２人によって、かろうじて里は救われ、その未来はナルトに託されたのだった・・・。
> 「間違いない―暁だ！」そして時は流れ、木の葉隠れの里に、恐るべき忍の集団「暁」のメンバー・ペイン、小南、イタチ、鬼鮫、サソリ、デイダラ、飛段、角都らが突如現れ、ナルトたちに襲いかかる。からくも迎撃するが、死んだはずの「暁」のメンバーがなぜ再び―？大きな謎を残しながらも、危険な任務達成を家族に称えられる忍たち。しかし、亡き親の事を思い寂しさを禁じ得ないナルト・・・。
> まさにその時、突如再び、仮面の男が里に姿を現す―。「久しぶりだな、うずまきナルト」
> 仮面の男の新たなる謎の瞳術により、ナルト・サクラの周囲の世界が歪み、周囲の世界を呑みこんでいく―。
> ...



About ten years ago a gigantic demon beast, the Kyuubi, was released by a mysterious masked shinobi. The hidden village of Konoha was on the verge of being destroyed by the Kyuubi's attack... and there was only one way to save it. Together with his wife Kushina, the leader of the village, the Fourth Hokage Minato, sealed the Kyuubi into their newly born son, Naruto. By sacrificing their own lives, the two just barely managed to save the village, and entrusted its future to Naruto.

"There is no doubt... it's Akatsuki!"

And afterwards, time flowed on... until the members of the horrible shinobi group called Akatsuki (Pain, Konan, Itachi, Kisame, Sasori, Deidara, Hidan, and Kakuzu) appeared suddenly, only to attack Naruto's group. Naruto and the others narrowly managed to counterattack them... but why are these Akatsuki members back again, when they are supposed to be dead? The mystery remains, while all the shinobi are praised by their families for completing such a dangerous mission. Only Naruto, who has never known the faces of his parents, cannot help feeling lonely?

At that exact time, suddenly, the masked man makes another appearance in Konoha.

"It's been a long time, Uzumaki Naruto."

Due to the masked man's mysterious new doujutsu, Naruto and Sakura's surrounding world gets distorted and gradually swallowed.

When they regain consciousness and look around them, the masked man has already disappeared. The two try to pursue him, but at that point they start to notice an unusual phenomenon in the village. Kakashi, Tsunade and their fellow nakama in the village have changed personalities, and have become like totally different persons. Furthermore, even Sasuke is back in the village! And another amazing thing... Naruto's parents, Minato and Kushina, who should already be dead - are alive! What could be the meaning of all this?

"Why... are Tou-chan and Kaa-chan alive...?"

Put in front of this changed reality, Naruto and Sakura suddenly start to feel lost.

Naruto's joy at having met his parents once again is irresistable... but on the other hand, even in this world he has to face a life or death crisis caused by the masked man.

The masked man who aims at the power of the Kyuubi who dwells inside Naruto is once again about to bring destruction to the village of Konoha! The masked man aims at the weaknessed hidden in human emotions. A dreadful trap and ambition!

Naruto will have to fight against his fate in place of his parents, who had formerly bet their lives to protect the village!



SandLeaf said:


> 新作タオル発見デラ！夏のイベントや劇場の商品らしいデラ。可愛いデラ▽･ｗ･▽ ぴえろ　デラ神



It's a towel. Seems like it will be found at summer events and at the theatre. XD


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> This is from the twitter, BUT WHAT IS THIS PICTURE???
> 
> 新作タオル発見デラ！夏のイベントや劇場の商品らしいデラ。可愛いデラ▽･ｗ･▽ ぴえろ　デラ神


So this is Naruto's new Rasengan in the movie 

And AU Kakashi is just watching, instead of interrupting the fight...


----------



## ch1p (Jun 22, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> This is from the twitter, BUT WHAT IS THIS PICTURE???
> 
> 新作タオル発見デラ！夏のイベントや劇場の商品らしいデラ。可愛いデラ▽･ｗ･▽ ぴえろ　デラ神



??????????
??????????????????
??????????

??????? 



mezzomarinaio said:


> It's a towel.



Kakashi gets the best position then.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jun 22, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> This is Sakura's parents in the genjutsu ......
> 
> 
> They are probably the opposite of what they are in canon (civilians).  Though, I cannot say for certain since the manga never mentioned nor shown Sakura's parents.



Sakura does mention that she has parents in the manga. She said it in one chapter that Naruto is lucky not to have parents to discipline him but she'd get in big trouble. Sasuke then rebukes Sakura for being insensitive. Her parents never appear in the anime nor the manga. Is this movie adaptation going to count if her parents appear in there and they never show up in the manga? My opinion is no. This movie seems more to be a "what if" scenario.

@Fluttershy-unless there has been another break scheduled, it will happen on 6/27 (Wed.). I live in the Pacific Time Zone in the United States, the chapter may come out earlier or later depending where you live.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 22, 2012)

3 New things from the twitter:

明日から始まるサンシャイン展望台のイベント設営中デラ！バナー設置するデラ。 ぴえろ　デラ神 
_______

6/1～8/31 白十字?ROAD TO NINJA プレゼントキャンペーン実施中! 対象商品ご購入＆ご応募で、豪華プレゼントが総計7,610（ナルト）名様に!  （by 公式HP担当W）
_____

ここも作業に入るデラ！テンション上がってきたデラ！ ぴえろ　デラ神


----------



## Blazingsaber (Jun 22, 2012)

Hakujuji Naruto the Movie: Road to Ninja Promo


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 22, 2012)

Another thing from the twitter:

完成に近づいたデラ！ ぴえろ　デラ神


----------



## Lovely (Jun 22, 2012)

^Looks like various movie posters.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *New Trailer*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Why do you do that?..
Feel in happiness now! ..
I want dat towel ..


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jun 22, 2012)

OHHHHH someone give me that trailer.


----------



## takL (Jun 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Ohana, in 2ch:
> 
> 457 ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E sage 2012/06/22(金) 01:38:04.79 ID:qbWAK/5gP
> ３１号
> ...



>no naruto preview in the wsj issue 31 info on the second last page of wsj issue 30.

to anyone wondering, 
i have wsj issue 29 with no naruto chap (yeah i bought it only to decipher kishs handwritings) and the info of ohana is from the issue 30 (with naruto chap 590 u've seen already) to be officially released on the coming monday .


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Ohana, in 2ch:
> 
> 457 ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E sage 2012/06/22(金) 01:38:04.79 ID:qbWAK/5gP
> ３１号
> ...


THIS 

THIS IS WHY I'LL BE WATCHING THE MOVIE


----------



## takL (Jun 22, 2012)

one more from the script of the magazine, +act
"akatsuki members line up.
Naruto 'what an idea…Not now…'
However, the akatukis start to beat the 9 beasts
Naruto "good heavens....why?  is it because blah blah blah….!?"


----------



## Mako (Jun 22, 2012)

From those images on Twitter, it looks like they're preparing for the premier? 

I could be wrong.


----------



## Combine (Jun 22, 2012)

More likely they are prepping for that "media day" that's going to be on the 30th when they will supposedly kick off promotion of the film in high gear. That's when its rumored the long trailer will be released. So, one more week.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> ＜劇場版NARUTO ストーリー＞
> 十数年前。謎の忍、仮面の男によって巨大な魔獣・九尾が解放されてしまった。九尾に襲われ壊滅寸前の木の葉隠れの里?。里を守る方法はただひとつ。リーダーである四代目火影・ミナトは妻・クシナとともに、生まれたばかりの息子・ナルトに九尾を封印する。己の命を犠牲にした2人によって、かろうじて里は救われ、その未来はナルトに託されたのだった?。
> 「間違いない―暁だ！」そして時は流れ、木の葉隠れの里に、恐るべき忍の集団「暁」のメンバー・ペイン、小南、イタチ、鬼鮫、サソリ、デイダラ、飛段、角都らが突如現れ、ナルトたちに襲いかかる。からくも迎撃するが、死んだはずの「暁」のメンバーがなぜ再び―？大きな謎を残しながらも、危険な任務達成を家族に称えられる忍たち。しかし、亡き親の事を思い寂しさを禁じ得ないナルト?。
> まさにその時、突如再び、仮面の男が里に姿を現す―。「久しぶりだな、うずまきナルト」
> ...



Do that again and I'll neg you to infinity.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> ＜劇場版NARUTO ストーリー＞
> 十数年前。謎の忍、仮面の男によって巨大な魔獣・九尾が解放されてしまった。九尾に襲われ壊滅寸前の木の葉隠れの里?。里を守る方法はただひとつ。リーダーである四代目火影・ミナトは妻・クシナとともに、生まれたばかりの息子・ナルトに九尾を封印する。己の命を犠牲にした2人によって、かろうじて里は救われ、その未来はナルトに託されたのだった?。
> 「間違いない―暁だ！」そして時は流れ、木の葉隠れの里に、恐るべき忍の集団「暁」のメンバー・ペイン、小南、イタチ、鬼鮫、サソリ、デイダラ、飛段、角都らが突如現れ、ナルトたちに襲いかかる。からくも迎撃するが、死んだはずの「暁」のメンバーがなぜ再び―？大きな謎を残しながらも、危険な任務達成を家族に称えられる忍たち。しかし、亡き親の事を思い寂しさを禁じ得ないナルト?。
> まさにその時、突如再び、仮面の男が里に姿を現す―。「久しぶりだな、うずまきナルト」
> ...



i feel happy when people are hyped but you are annoying..... stop it. it's really not funny.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 22, 2012)

takL said:


> >no naruto preview in the wsj issue 31 info on the second last page of wsj issue 30.
> 
> to anyone wondering,
> i have wsj issue 29 with no naruto chap (yeah i bought it only to decipher kishs handwritings) and the info of ohana is from the issue 30 (with naruto chap 590 u've seen already) to be officially released on the coming monday .



So there won't be a Naruto chapter next week?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> i feel happy when people are hyped but you are annoying..... stop it. it's really not funny.



Trolls are annoying aren't they?


----------



## takL (Jun 22, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> So there won't be a Naruto chapter next week?


yes there will. altho theres no naruto  prevew in the issue 30, there will be naruto chap 591 in the issue 31 which is to be released in jp on the first monday of july altho you'll see the chap on the next wed. thats what im saying. i know its confusing...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks XD, now I'm happy again lol


----------



## Ciardha (Jun 22, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> This is Sakura's parents in the genjutsu ......
> 
> 
> They are probably the opposite of what they are in canon (civilians).  Though, I cannot say for certain since the manga never mentioned nor shown Sakura's parents.



Uh, her parents aren't at all stated to be civilians in manga canon. This is a myth from western fandom. 

Kishimoto has made it pretty obvious they are ninja even though they haven't been shown- she has a ninja family crest (and as I've contended since the first appearance in the movie trailer that person with Sakura, blocking her path is highly likely her father- and he wears the crest on his clothes as well) , and Shikamaru's comments about her parents getting killed for seeking revenge if she was killed. 


What it is most likely is the Haruno clan was a minor ninja clan- one known for a type of genjutsu ability- Kakashi, at least twice in the manga, overtly refers to Sakura as a "genjutsu type". The first is early on in part 1 (when there was no evidence of her having any kind of genjutsu ability whatsoever), but then during the Chunnin exams we see definite skills and what can only be a natural ability (she sees through the room number genjutsu, her inner Sakura used as a defensive measure against Ino's attempted mental possession (no one else has this ability in manga canon and Ino is absolutely stunned that something she deemed impossible existed as a second self), and a couple of subtle points- in the Forest of Death she appears to have a mental resistance to the Sound ninja's sound weapons, and before she even notices to dismiss Kabuto's sleep jutsu she had some kind of unconscious defense against it. 

Then in part 2, during the second bell test Kakashi mentions Sakura's natural type is a genjutsu type and in the next chapter we see "inner Sakura" for the last time in part 2 (so far) in Tsunade's office- at this point inner self and outer self emotions are basically completely in line, but Kishimoto draws it right after mentioning her natural type- he wants you to be reminded. Only a few chapters later they encounter the Itachi clone, and despite looking at Itachi's hands, Sakura never falls into the genjustu. Even Kakashi has to fight his way out of it and Sakura has to free Naruto from it. 

How would Kakashi know Sakura was a genjutsu type at the beginning of part 1- unless something of the her family's ability was known to Kakashi. Perhaps the skill had weakened over the generations,  so that Sakura's parents were only Chunin like Iruka's parents. 

It's clear from Iruka's flashbacks his paents didn't give him any training before he went to the Academy, so Sakura having no ninja training beforehand would pretty much fit with having parents that were just standard rank Chunin, and maybe her mother never made it even to Chunin, just Genin, so she retired as soon as she got pregnant with Sakura. 

They likely didn't expect their daughter to go any further than them so didn't bother with any training before the Academy. But Sakura has the ability in full. Having had no training in using the second inner self before the Academy it becomes a repository of her repressed (for being socially unacceptable for a girl) feelings. Just the act of becoming a Genin and going on mission where her school training was put to real world use, and probably a subconscious influence from Naruto about expressing emotions, allowed the second inner self to grow and, although still untrained, take on some of the natural abilities it's supposed to have. 

I have a strong feelings Sakura's natural defensive genjutsu abilities will play a role in Naruto and Sakura's ultimate victory over Tobi in Road to Ninja. It may be Minato that helps Sakura open her ability to it's fullest extent, while Kushina works with Naruto. Minato and Sakura have a somewhat similar thinking style and tactical style, where Naruto needs training in his secret strength- the Uzumaki fighting style, plus his thinking style is closer to his mother's.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 22, 2012)

From 2ch... though I'm not sure about the reliability of this poster (it's not Ohana):

844 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/06/22(金) 21:53:40.53 ID:zIod4FZE
    Vジャンプ見た
    カードゲームページにチャラスケのカードが
    「本当さ　俺はいつもお前の味方だ」というセリフ付きで載っていた
    これって映画のセリフか？ 

_I saw V-Jump.
In the page of card games, there's a card with Charasuke - and over it, the line "It's true. I'll always be your friend/ally".
Could it be a line from the movie?_


----------



## ch1p (Jun 22, 2012)

Ciardha said:


> she has a ninja family crest



, it's not restricted to one's position. Therefore, in Naruto, a civilian family could also have a mon. It isn't like in Europe, where heraldry is usually restricted for the aristocracy.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From 2ch... though I'm not sure about the reliability of this poster (it's not Ohana):
> 
> 844 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/06/22(金) 21:53:40.53 ID:zIod4FZE
> Vジャンプ見た
> ...



I loled for some reason


----------



## Ciardha (Jun 22, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> , it's not restricted to one's position. Therefore, in Naruto, a civilian family could also have a mon. It isn't like in Europe, where heraldry is usually restricted for the aristocracy.



This story is not set in Japan today. It is set in a fantasy world where family crests belong to specific ninja clans. Kishimoto even did a chapter illustration way back in part 1 showing behind Sasuke is the Uchiha crest, behind Naruto is what we found out in part 2 is the Uzumaki crest as well as Whirlpool's symbol, and behind Sakura is the Haruno crest. 

I'm so amused by a few NF members so fiercely determined to believe Sakura isn't from a ninja clan. It's probably the same people who were fiercely in denial about the 4th being Naruto's father all the way up to the chapter where Jiraiya and Tsunade outright say it. 

It was hilarious- even the chapter before a few people were still saying that it was no way possible the 4th was Naruto's father and their reasons were just as flimsy. Interesting that it's only about Naruto and Sakura we see this on NF...


----------



## Spica (Jun 22, 2012)

Ciardha said:


> This story is not set in Japan today. It is set in a fantasy world where family crests belong to specific ninja clans. Kishimoto even did a chapter illustration way back in part 1 showing behind Sasuke is the Uchiha crest, behind Naruto is what we found out in part 2 is the Uzumaki crest as well as Whirlpool's symbol, and behind Sakura is the Haruno crest.
> 
> I'm so amused by a few NF members so fiercely determined to believe Sakura isn't from a ninja clan. It's probably the same people who were fiercely in denial about the 4th being Naruto's father all the way up to the chapter where Jiraiya and Tsunade outright say it.
> 
> It was hilarious- even the chapter before a few people were still saying that it was no way possible the 4th was Naruto's father and their reasons were just as flimsy. Interesting that it's only about Naruto and Sakura we see this on NF...



You're right, we've never had any evidence she's really a civilian. What we _know_ is that she is the "normal" one to balance out Sasuke and Naruto's extraordinarity-ness (is that a word?). That some take "normal" to mean civilian, in a world where shinobi are considered the "norm" is just wishful thinking to keep Sakura's status low. She's probably as you said, from a minor ninja clan, but people take the label "normal" to mean civilian. 

It is strange that a civilian family would let their only daughter enroll in a ninja academy in the first place. (And don't even think that Sakura enrolled on her own, back then she had no spine to stand up for herself and her decisions. Her parents, if shinobi).FNot every clan comes with their own ghetto-district. 

If she has a minor (really minor) gekkei kenkai, haters will go either "Mary Sue!" or "Weeeeeak.".  Mark my words, dattebayo.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 22, 2012)

Ciardha said:


> This story is not set in Japan today. It is set in a fantasy world where family crests belong to specific ninja clans. Kishimoto even did a chapter illustration way back in part 1 showing behind Sasuke is the Uchiha crest, behind Naruto is what we found out in part 2 is the Uzumaki crest as well as Whirlpool's symbol, and behind Sakura is the Haruno crest.



Kishimoto never established he only uses mons for clans. I wouldn't be surprised either way. However, I'm going to use the definition of it over your personal opinion as default until proof in contrary. Like Sakura being the youngest in class for example. Many think she's one of the oldest, completely disregarding how japanese sort children in school years.



> I'm so amused by a few NF members so fiercely determined to believe Sakura isn't from a ninja clan.



I'm okay either way.



> It's probably the same people who were fiercely in denial about the 4th being Naruto's father all the way up to the chapter where Jiraiya and Tsunade outright say it.
> 
> It was hilarious- even the chapter before a few people were still saying that it was no way possible the 4th was Naruto's father and their reasons were just as flimsy.



I wasn't one of those, if that's what you're trying to imply. I was sure he was Naruto's papa, not some reincarnation... or... I don't remember those theories anymore.



> Interesting that it's only about Naruto and Sakura we see this on NF...



Like Tobi = Obito? _Oops._


----------



## Kage (Jun 22, 2012)

people do still remember this movie is just a movie one and two so what if sakura is from a ninja clan? she just makes a whole clan look bad instead of just herself. yay?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 23, 2012)

@Ciardha: Yet, the manga has never portrayed nor talk about that "symbol" on her clothes as being part of a clan .


It is possible, but like I said: the manga never made it clear !




BiggsDarklighter said:


> Sakura does mention that she has parents in the manga. She said it in one chapter that Naruto is lucky not to have parents to discipline him but she'd get in big trouble. Sasuke then rebukes Sakura for being insensitive. Her parents never appear in the anime nor the manga. Is this movie adaptation going to count if her parents appear in there a nd they never show up in the manga? My opinion is no. This movie seems more to be a "what if" scenario.
> 
> @Fluttershy-unless there has been another break scheduled, it will happen on 6/27 (Wed.). I live in the Pacific Time Zone in the United States, the chapter may come out earlier or later depending where you live.



"Mentioned" as in: "what they do for a living" and describing about them in detail .....


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 23, 2012)

*new scan* (Sakura's relatives)


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 23, 2012)

full magazine will come soon 

In picture is Sakura's parents LOOOOOOOL 
her father's hair is pink


----------



## mayumi (Jun 23, 2012)

If those are sakura's parents they might as well not be revealed. LoL


----------



## The Undying (Jun 23, 2012)

mayumi said:


> If those are sakura's parents they might as well not be revealed. LoL



Why? Because they're not super generic looking?

Sakura's dad looks like he belongs in a 70's porno. Smoooth.


----------



## Hello Panda (Jun 23, 2012)

i hope that's her AUparents and that they don't look exactly like that in the real world..

After all the characters have somewhat changed their "getup". oh please Sakura-chan be VERY surprise when you see them like that.

I imagined her mother would sorta be like this though 

-EDIT-
but wait, i think they look okay i guess..i was just a bit surprised 
her dad for some reason reminds me of Jiraiya..why is that i do not know.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 23, 2012)

Sakura's parents.....yeah. We were better off not knowing.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 23, 2012)

Go pink haired daddypek lol.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 23, 2012)

They look like shit.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 23, 2012)

Um, Sakura petal hair dad... Okay 

I at first thought her mum was the dad, the hair is outright weird and shouldn't it be pink?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello Panda said:


> i hope that's her AUparents and that they don't look exactly like that in the real world..
> 
> After all the characters have somewhat changed their "getup". oh please Sakura-chan be VERY surprise when you see them like that.
> 
> ...



yeah, he reminds me of Jiraiya and also 3rd hokage 


something strange there, I don't see Haruno (春野) word in their names  
maybe this is not real sakura's parents


----------



## Kek (Jun 23, 2012)

Yup.



They're filler.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 23, 2012)

Kek said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> They're filler.



maybe 


or *Haruno* may just nickname not name-of-clan


----------



## Gabe (Jun 23, 2012)

so those are sakuras parents funny


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 23, 2012)

Come on Kishi, show us Tenten's parents next! Or Shino's mom. I wonder what she'd look like...


----------



## ladygt93 (Jun 23, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *new scan* (Sakura's relatives)



They look fine to me, her dad's hairstyle is funny tough XD


----------



## Spica (Jun 23, 2012)

Her dad looks like a Pok?mon trainer character.  Oooh, her mother looks like a strict kunoichi!

Sakura looks nothing like her parents  The Haruno genetics aren't really strong at all.


----------



## Kurama (Jun 23, 2012)

About Sakura being from a shinobi family or civilian, I find it hard to believe she'd be from a shinobi family since she was shown to be so ignorant of just what she was getting herself into in the beginning that Sasuke had to give her the reality check for her to take it seriously instead of focusing solely on getting a date with him.

As for her parents design, her father looks like a typical villager, and while her mother's outfit stands out, nothing about it screams kunoichi. But is this original Sakura's parents or Tsukuyomi?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 23, 2012)

her mom looks fine 
but , her father LOL but looks like he has a good heart


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 23, 2012)

her father's pink hair


----------



## Hello Panda (Jun 23, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> yeah, he reminds me of Jiraiya and also 3rd hokage
> 
> 
> something strange there, I don't see Haruno (春野) word in their names
> maybe this is not real sakura's parents



the Third? maybe because of the hair?

--

i'm neutral with the mom, but i'm lovin the father! 

The bangs is kinda distracting i bet she's hiding her huge forehead with that. 
She looks strict and all and thats probably why Sakura as a child has some pent up emotions she can't let out via InnerSakura but the dad seems to know FUN which is Sakura's real spunky personality


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jun 23, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Come on Kishi, show us Tenten's parents next! Or Shino's mom. I wonder what she'd look like...



I'd actually love to see Tenten's folks. Shino's mom probably looks just like any other Aburame except for her hair.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 23, 2012)

I knew her dad would have pink hair. 

 Also Sakura looks nothing like her mother.


----------



## geG (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks like her dad's name is Kizashi.

The mother's name is cut off in the scan.


----------



## Kage (Jun 23, 2012)

Saunion said:


> They look like shit.



apple doesn't fall too far from the tree?

maybe they will be decent characters at least.


----------



## Deadway (Jun 23, 2012)

Huh, her mom looks alright. The dad tho...


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 23, 2012)

her mom is tomboy like Sakura and kushina


----------



## Addy (Jun 23, 2012)

........ lame designs


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 23, 2012)

Sakura's parents look really weird...


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jun 23, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> her mom is tomboy like Sakura and kushina



Really? Does it say that in the article? Not saying she wouldn't be, but it's just that by judging from her stern/serious looks and the fact that she appears to be wearing make-up doesn't really strike me as being "tomboy"-ish.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 23, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Sakura's parents look really weird...



I agree with you about her mom, but her dad seems about right. 

I can see how he'd raise someone like Sakura.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 23, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I agree with you about her mom, but her dad seems about right.
> 
> I can see how he'd raise someone like Sakura.



After comparing to the Cherrim pic I kinda find her dad's design amusing now. 

Mother is just....ehh....


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 23, 2012)

His hair is fuchsia or china pink?  In the shape of a cherry blossom with epic sideburns!?!  

I live.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 23, 2012)

Those are sakura's parents? Not what i was expecting but not bad, i like it 

Sakura's dad isnt to pink to me, its more like a dark, grayish pink


----------



## Combine (Jun 23, 2012)

Hah, so I was right about that character sketch in the trailer being Sakura's mom.

Although, kind of wish I wasn't now after seeing it. Well, it's no wonder Sakura isn't anything to write home about in the looks department.


tiff-tiff86 said:


> Really? ...doesn't really strike me as being "tomboy"-ish.


In Kishi's character sketches from the trailer she's drawn flexing her biceps, which can give off that vibe.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 23, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *new scan* (Sakura's relatives)


Oh God. 

Her father looks awesome.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow, you guys are harsh, lol 

I think they look just fine. I was a bit surprised at first, but looking at it again, I can't wait to see them interact!
They look a little funny, but awesome too~

I'm sure it'll be a bit better when we actually get to know their characters.  Who knows, they could be a funny couple.

I personaly, like them. Very much. 
NOT what I was expecting,
but that's why I love it!


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 23, 2012)

is that me or her father hair looks like sakura flower


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 23, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> is that me or her father hair looks like sakura flower


Good catch! :33


----------



## gus3 (Jun 23, 2012)

So... those are the Haruno parents that everyone was excited about?

Did Kishi design them? Because if he didn't he really should have. And if he did, I can't help but feel a bit disappointed in him. I don't expect everything he draws to be a masterpiece, but they should at least not look like crappy background characters. Or like something out of a filler episode. Seriously they're going to be onscreen for more then just a split second. 

Ah well. Maybe their main universe versions look more like shinobi and less pokemon-ish.

I don't know why I was expecting more. I blame all of you for hyping this up.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 23, 2012)

Dat Mom of Sakura is hiding her forehead....


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 23, 2012)

T7 Bateman said:


> Go pink haired daddypek lol.



Really?!..
I thought his hair is gray..need glasses..
but come on..her Mom's hair should be pink..


----------



## Chijou no Hoshi (Jun 23, 2012)

Ummmmm... Sakura-chan's parents...look a bit old, compare the other's parents. In fact, I feel a bit disappointed with the way Kishimoto-sensei designed them, too. I imaged that her parents'd younger than that, and Sakura-chan would like her mom.
But, I'm not Kishimoto-sensei. How sad ( just a little ) Ha ha...
Whatever, I'll love Sakura-chan forever. ( If they're really Sakura-chan's parents, I'll love them too ).


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I love the dad.  He looks like a fun dude. And dat hair, mane, dose sideburns.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 23, 2012)

Her dad looks like a chill-ass mofo. I love his cherry-blossom shaped hair, it's epic. 

Her mom looks like she's about to cut a fool, which is fitting, assuming she's a former yankee.

yankee girl:


I'm actually glad neither of her parents have pink hair. Sakura's a genetic miracle, loves it.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 23, 2012)

They look like Pokemon Trainers


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2012)

Does Sakura's parents being filler mean Sakura's parents will never be in the manga?


----------



## Kusa (Jun 23, 2012)

Sakura is the only who doesn't have a hot chick as mum 
Doesn't wonder me at all 

Her father looks so awesome.I love his hair I'm sure he has an awesome character ..


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 23, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> Sakura is the only who doesn't have a hot chick as mum
> Doesn't wonder me at all
> 
> Her father looks so awesome.I love his hair I'm sure he has an awesome character ..




I know it's filler but we can assume that Choji's mom at least looks similar


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 23, 2012)

Sakura's dad... hairy legs.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 23, 2012)

Combine said:


> That summary sounds good on paper, hope they did a good job. At least the animation/art should be top notch going by how bad the anime has been (reminiscent of Movie 3 times).
> 
> So Tobi probably is going to be Dark Naruto. This whole movie sounds like that old Batman Animated episode where the Mad Hatter trapped Bats in a wonderland dreamworld where Bruce Wayne's parents were alive and his life was amazing. But there was also a doppganger Batman there (the Hatter disguised) that he had to beat to escape.
> 
> Of course the best thing that could happen in this film is to see Naruto, Minato and Kushina fight alongside each other.



Its not AU naruto, Its AU Tobi because he have black hair and wearing different mask
he used yin kyubi to fight naruto and yang kyubi

I think in this world since Minato not dying that means he never used shikifujin to seal other half of kyubi and Tobi somehow got it

Tobi / yin kyubi vs Naruto / yang kyubi
this gonna be awesome!!!!


----------



## Saunion (Jun 23, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> Its not AU naruto, Its obviously Tobi he have black hair and wearing mask
> he used yin kyubi to fight naruto and yang kyubi



It's AU Naruto. And it's also Tobi.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 23, 2012)

Saunion said:


> It's AU Naruto. And it's also Tobi.



the guy have black hair and wears different mask, its AU TOBI alright


----------



## Saunion (Jun 23, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> the guy have black hair and wears different mask, its AU TOBI alright







> there're two narutos. one is "masked naruto" and the other is "Menma* naruto" both have 9b in them. (black/dark 9b and Kulama we know)





> some of the lines
> (the masked?) Naruto "i think you'd get what it means that im called Naruto in this(tukuyomi?) world, wouldn't you, Menma?"
> "in short, in this world(here) i have what you had in the other world(there)!!"
> naruto "kyubi"



Basically this confims Tobi exists as "Dark Naruto" in this alternate reality, and he calls the real Naruto Menma.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 23, 2012)

I think akatsuki only appeared in the beginning of the movie, the rest is naruto's life in AU konoha with AU Tobi as villain


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 23, 2012)

I refuse to accept Chouji's mum's appearance is canon. If only because I'm so used to my headcanon version of her. 

Also, fucking hell, Sakura's dad's tache. I thought he'd be an ordinary bloke who wears woolly jumpers and Mrs H would be kind of mumsy and look a bit like Sakura. Whoops. Also, I bet Shino's mum is a milf and Tenten's dad is a carpenter or something.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 23, 2012)

I wonder if all these AU characters will be playable in the next Naruto game.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 23, 2012)

Kishimoto dislikes sakura. he comes up with a design for her parents that are a bit lol. They look older compared to other parents. I think he doing this for trolling.

I just hope thier personalities are nothing like sakura.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 23, 2012)

Sakura's parents look boring. :\


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 23, 2012)

I happen to like Sakura's parents' designs.

Not everyone needs to look 'cool' or be a bishie.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 23, 2012)

Ukoku said:


> I happen to like Sakura's parents' designs.
> 
> Not everyone needs to look 'cool' or be a bishie.



can i see the picture, becouse it looks like i mised it


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2012)

zlatko said:


> can i see the picture, becouse it looks like i mised it


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 23, 2012)

I hope both of their names are revealed.

The amount of awkward fanfics out there because of this issue is ridiculous.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 23, 2012)

are this they ? and which one is her mother ?  becouse i see 2 guys


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 23, 2012)

sakuras parents look....different. both have cool designs, but the coloring looks like something the anime would do. her mom looks a lot cooler in the black and white sketch.  i like the dads hair.

just realised that all the missing parents will probably be in this movie. i want to see ino and shino's moms.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 23, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I hope both of their names are revealed.
> 
> The amount of awkward fanfics out there because of this issue is ridiculous.


---------------


takL said:


> + "haruno kuzashi" means a promise of spring/signal the start of spring
> "haruno mebuki" means shooting buds of spring.
> 
> i guess that woman with sakura in the pv is mebuki.


----------



## BUUUU (Jun 23, 2012)

from 2ch


----------



## zlatko (Jun 23, 2012)

wooooooow toooo big spoiler it


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 23, 2012)

what is it written?


----------



## Chijou no Hoshi (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by* mayumi*
> Kishimoto dislikes sakura. he comes up with a design for her parents that are a bit lol. They look older compared to other parents. I think he doing this for trolling.
> 
> I just hope thier personalities are nothing like sakura.


Kishimoto-sensei never said that he dislikes Sakura-chan. If he dislikes Sakura-chan, he wouldn'd create her character, and not to keep her play heroine role. As a mangaka, most of the author love the characters who they create, though those characters are heroes or bad ones.
About the personality, Sakura-chan's an awesome main character.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 23, 2012)

Chijou no Hoshi said:


> Kishimoto-sensei never said that he dislikes Sakura-chan. If he dislikes Sakura-chan, he wouldn'd create her character, and not to keep her play heroine role. As a mangaka, most of the author love the characters who they create, though those characters are heroes or bad ones.
> About the personality, Sakura-chan's an awesome main character.



he probably was thinkging about the interview Kishimoto give when he was asked about Sakura he said that he totaly forgot about her


----------



## ch1p (Jun 23, 2012)

Sakura's parents look NOTHING like I expected! However, I don't dislike it! At least it's not original character, do not steal Minato. I also like that they are older because it brings an interesting depth. If they got Sakura in their late 30s and its only one no less, no wonder Sakura is a spoiled and selfish brat in the beginning of part I. They look interesting.

Kizashi looks very  even when his hair looks like a cherry blossom flower and those sideburns, I bet he's BAMF.

Someone used  for Mebuki and that defines what I get from her appearance perfectly.

I can't wait to see them in action. I can already see the mother having a hot temper and the father being so laidback, and the clash that will ensue between them.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 23, 2012)

Could someone translate that article, please?


----------



## Jaga (Jun 23, 2012)

i see all these theories on sakura parents based on their looks... it would be funny if these arent sakura's parents. nobody has translated the article lol... it could be FILLER characters!


----------



## Hello Panda (Jun 23, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I also like that they are older because it brings an interesting depth. If they got Sakura in their late 30s and its only one no less, no wonder Sakura is a spoiled and selfish brat in the beginning of part I. They look interesting.



i was thinking the same thing..they might be one of those couples who cannot bear a child..

but wait who told us that Sakura is their only child??


----------



## takL (Jun 23, 2012)

Jaga said:


> i see all these theories on sakura parents based on their looks... it would be funny if these arent sakura's parents. nobody has translated the article lol... it could be FILLER characters!




the article is cut thats why. it says kizashis position/title is also to be noted.
and  the sketch of mebuki (in the pv) has kishs handwriting that says "former yan(yankee) ish" the yankee he means is not american yankee but a style of jp  bad boys and girls. some yankee images in   
ill deal with the asahi shibun(kinda like guardian, one of quality papers  in jp)  article later but its about the film and kish says he wanted naruto to experience a happy life with the parents for once at least.



cbark42 said:


> ---------------



my bad and my typo its kizashi not kuzashi.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 23, 2012)

takL said:


> ill deal with the asahi shibun(kinda like guardian, one of quality papers  in jp)  article later but its about the film and kish says he wanted naruto to experience a happy life with the parents for once at least.



thank you kishi


----------



## Addy (Jun 23, 2012)

i am still seeing akatsuki in the posters........ please movie, don't play with me like that


----------



## takL (Jun 23, 2012)

izanami! for anyone that missed this




takL said:


> one more from the script of the magazine, +act
> "akatsuki members line up.
> Naruto 'what an idea…Not now…'
> However, the akatukis start to beat the 9 beasts
> Naruto "good heavens....why?  is it because blah blah blah….!?"


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 23, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> Sakura is the only who doesn't have a hot chick as mum..



kushina


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 23, 2012)

takL said:


> the article is cut thats why. it says kizashis position/title is also to be noted.
> *and  the sketch of mebuki (in the pv) has kishs handwriting that says "former yan(yankee) ish" the yankee he means is not american yankee but a style of jp  bad boys and girls. some yankee images in   *
> ill deal with the asahi shibun(kinda like guardian, one of quality papers  in jp)  article later but its about the film and kish says he wanted naruto to experience a happy life with the parents for once at least.



No wonder she's servin' so much face.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 23, 2012)

takL said:


> the article is cut thats why. it says kizashis position/title is also to be noted.
> and  the sketch of mebuki (in the pv) has kishs handwriting that says "former yan(yankee) ish" the yankee he means is not american yankee but a style of jp  bad boys and girls. some yankee images in
> ill deal with the asahi shibun(kinda like guardian, one of quality papers  in jp)  article later but its about the film and *kish says he wanted naruto to experience a happy life with the parents for once at least.*



I want that too Kishi that's why I really want to see this movie. I know Naruto would have had a good life with his parents.


----------



## Aleeight (Jun 23, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Those are sakura's parents? Not what i was expecting but not bad, i like it
> 
> Sakura's dad isnt to pink to me, its more like a dark, grayish pink



Maybe, his hair was as pink as Sakura's when he was younger but is starting to gray now. 

I like Sakura's parents. They are unique and not too perfect for me.


----------



## geG (Jun 23, 2012)

The scan actually says something along the lines of "Sakura inherited the color of her hair from her father"

Though yeah it just looks gray to me.


----------



## Mako (Jun 23, 2012)

Sakura's dad...


----------



## Combine (Jun 23, 2012)

takL said:


> one more from the script of the magazine, +act
> "akatsuki members line up.
> Naruto 'what an idea?Not now?'
> However, the akatukis start to beat the 9 beasts
> Naruto "good heavens....why?  is it because blah blah blah?.!?"


Is that "9 beasts" as in all 9-tailed beasts? Or 9-tails?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jun 23, 2012)

Geg said:


> The scan actually says something along the lines of "Sakura inherited the color of her hair from her father"
> 
> Though yeah it just looks gray to me.



It's like Naruto
Naruto inherited the color of his hair from his father


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jun 23, 2012)

Geg said:


> The scan actually says something along the lines of "Sakura inherited the color of her hair from her father"
> 
> Though yeah it just looks gray to me.



If you look closely, you'll see it's sort of a pinkish-grey. Sort of like it _was_ pink at one point but is now going grey due to age.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 23, 2012)

So Haruno Kizashi and Haruno Mebuki is it then?

I also agree that her dad's color hair does not look pink at all, it is gray to me. But his hairstyle looks cool. And I see her mom wearing the family's crest on her outfit.

Hopefully the next character scan will be the "Masked Naruto/Tsukuyomi Tobi" from the DVD motion comic cover.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 23, 2012)

Wtf? Grey? To me it looks more like purple


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 23, 2012)

my guess is that either the new mysterious masked guy is AU version of tobi, or it is AU naruto who has somehow become tobi in the AU (dyed his hair colour?).


----------



## Metaro (Jun 23, 2012)

Sakura's parents .


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2012)

Sakura can never get a good shake man.


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Does Sakura's parents being filler mean Sakura's parents will never be in the manga?



Here's to hoping


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 23, 2012)

Bigger, Higher quality scans of Kiba, Hinata, TenTen, ETC.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kage (Jun 23, 2012)

poor clumsy tenten


----------



## Hello Panda (Jun 23, 2012)

It would be a good idea to show how Sakura's parents are like in the original world earlier (before they enter the genjutsu) or at the end of the movie, so we can compare how they really are in the AUworld.


----------



## Ibb (Jun 23, 2012)

Klutz Tenten is the most interesting development we've had yet. Stupid Shikamaru, slut Hinata, Cat Kiba, all of them are pretty much what I'd expect from bizarro narutoverse.

Tenten being covered in injuries if the first out of nowhere development we've had.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol Sasuke or Naruto's future inlaws


----------



## Ciardha (Jun 23, 2012)

Chijou no Hoshi said:


> Ummmmm... Sakura-chan's parents...look a bit old, compare the other's parents.



 Tsume (Kiba and Hana's mom) looks the same age range  as Mebuki to me- 
Link removed  Tsume is 39/40 in part 2 of the manga.
Kizashi looks the same age range as Chouza to me:
All artwork taken from here Chouza is 41/42 in part 2 of the manga.

Mebuki looks more attractive than Tsume frankly. Mebuki looks attractive in a aristocratic way- she looks every bit a ninja clan leader. Oh and I'm also betting Chouji's mom does look just like that in canon: the one thing manga creators tend to be asked to create character designs for the anime, are characters unseen in the manga, but still canon.  

You're probably judging the mother's looks by- Kushina (looks the same age as she did when she died at about 27 years old) and Mikoto (died at 35 years old) and Yoshino (hasn't been seen in part 2 of the manga, was 36 when seen in part 1 of the manga). 

They look right around 40 or so to me. Mebuki certainly looks no older than Tsume. Kizashi looks pretty much the same age as Chouza.


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jun 23, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Lol Sasuke or Naruto's future inlaws



Or Lee's!


----------



## Hello Panda (Jun 23, 2012)

Speaking of Lee...i haven't heard about him in this movie yet or did i missed something?

...busy "taping" his spinoff? 


i wish they would show Jiraiya as well!!! the SHOULD! pleasooo pleasseee


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 24, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Lol Sasuke or Naruto's future inlaws



To quote Chandler (from 'Friends'): "What did I marry into?!"


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm disappointed Kizashi's hair isn't super pink but it does look like graying pink and not just gray. Plus it's shaped like a cherry blossom so that's that. 


Chocilla said:


> Sakura is the only who doesn't have a hot chick as mum


Really? You think Kiba and Shikamaru's moms are MILFs?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2012)

sakura's parents look like shit


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2012)

Where's Lee damn it 

I just realized Hinata is wearing boots lol


----------



## gus3 (Jun 24, 2012)

It's greyish pink dammit!

I don't think his hair was ever as bright Sakura's. It was likely a deeper, more manly pink.

Also, don't be surprised if his eventual English dub speaks with a Wisconsin accent. The way I see it he's pretty much the Narutoverse's equivalent of this guy:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 24, 2012)

"Manly" pink


----------



## Combine (Jun 24, 2012)

I really hope that Tobi gets the shit kicked out of him as it's long deserved. I'm concerned because in the films, the villains lately haven't been getting any good beatdowns. Hiruko in Movie 3 was invincible until one-hit Rasenshuriken finisher, same with Satori from Movie 5.

Well, at least the other Akatsuki should hopefully absorb a few blows themselves.


----------



## takL (Jun 24, 2012)

donno if it true but according to same @2ch the article says Kizashis face is engraved on the Hokage face rock.

and a poster tried hard to decode the microscopic letters of kishs script in the +act mag article using a magnifying glass or something, says they think they spot "obito" in the (  ) next to Madara. like in "naruto gets trapped by the jutsu of the enemy, Madara ("???") into the parallel world(genjutsu world) that mirrors the real world..." then again they also say it might be "Madara(Udon)" or "madara(Ozebito). so take it with a pinch of salt


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 24, 2012)

I always knew that kid was evil all along. To all those people who doubted such a ludicrous theory. 

You know which kid I'm talking about.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 24, 2012)

takL said:


> donno if it true but according to same @2ch the article says Kizashis face is engraved on the Hokage face rock.



really


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 24, 2012)

takL said:


> Kizashis face is engraved on the Hokage face rock.



One of sakura's parents....could be the hokage?

....


*Spoiler*: __ 



What about minato?


----------



## Harbour (Jun 24, 2012)

New Minato's outfit on sketches with yellow color. He might be a Raikage instead! Or the leader of whole Alliance.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 24, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Really? You think Kiba and Shikamaru's moms are MILFs?



Is Chouji's mum shown in canon?


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 24, 2012)

takL said:


> donno if it true but according to same @2ch the article says Kizashis face is engraved on the Hokage face rock.



 

This AU world really is interesting.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you.

Let's see...

*Ino* - Because of her shyness, she's constantly hesitating. She finds it hard to meet other people's eyes.

*Shizune* - She got a breast volume up! And from what we can see from the hem of her kimono, her thighs are also sexy!

*TonTon* - His body became black! His expression is fiendish, and from the way he sits he looks like someone in a high position!?

*Tsunade* - she wears glasses, and her face expression is kind. She looks like she'd speak with a very polite tone?

*Shikamaru* - He looks like he's half-smiling, and his expression is idiotic. He also looks easy-going.

*Chouji* - The contours of his face and his physique have tightened. The features of his face appear very adult-like.

Oh, and in Hinata's sketches, she's yelling at Naruto not to run away without using the 'kun' (though I think TakL might have mentioned it already...).


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 24, 2012)

Yup, AU Hinata is the Chichi of that universe alright.


----------



## RandomLurker (Jun 24, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> "Manly" pink



Real men wear pink, bitch

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Lol Sasuke or Naruto's future inlaws



i thought fugaku minato mikoto and kushina were dead


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 24, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> One of sakura's parents....could be the hokage?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Screw Minato, he doesn't have the awesome 'stache and hair.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2012)

takL said:


> donno if it true but according to same @2ch the article says Kizashis face is engraved on the Hokage face rock.



I can't wait to see pink haired Hokage. Those sideburns can fuck up the whole Cloud.



mezzomarinaio said:


> Oh, and in Hinata's sketches, _*she's yelling at Naruto not to run away*_ without using the 'kun' (though I think TakL might have mentioned it already...).



All my hate for this character. _Gone_.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 24, 2012)

[sp][/sp]
Translation pls

It has something to do with road to ninja and naruto ending soon?

Found in forums


----------



## Kiss (Jun 24, 2012)

Never imagined Sakura's parents would be like that.


----------



## Kage (Jun 24, 2012)

Addy said:


> i thought fugaku minato mikoto and kushina were dead


icwhatudidthar.jpg


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 24, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> [sp][/sp]
> Translation pls
> 
> It has something to do with road to ninja and naruto ending soon?
> ...



Naruto ending soon?

I would like to have a proper translation and I hope your wrong about Naruto ending soon.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 24, 2012)

Seeing Ino and Tenten make me sad, so vulnerable 

Tonton is one black angry pig  

Maybe it's only me, but when I saw Sakura's mom I had to think of Ino and not of Sakura....


----------



## Gortef (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello Panda said:


> Speaking of Lee...i haven't heard about him in this movie yet or did i missed something?



Actually... last night I had a glimpse of Lees RtN version in my dreams. Dunno why or how, it was one random occurence that I remember because as far as I know the rest of my dreams (if any) was nothing even remotely Animu related.

Anyways, Lee had a balding (or shaved) forehead and slightly longer back hair. His facial expression was a bit more grown up serious. And he had the ability to borrow the chacra from his left foot to his eyes in order to activate a fake Byakugan... yea beats me .


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 24, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> All my hate for this character. _Gone_.



Don't disappoint me like this Ch1p .



Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto ending soon?
> 
> I would like to have a proper translation and I hope your wrong about Naruto ending soon.



Come on mate, it's been pretty clear for a while that most of the open plot points are starting to get wrapped up.

That means the series is ending.

Well that and the numerous interviews where Kishi says it's ending soon(ish).


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 24, 2012)

Road to Ninja Original Soundtrack:
総曲数： 36(アルバム) (The total number of tracks: 36)


oh yeah how I'm happy!!


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 24, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Road to Ninja Original Soundtrack:
> 総曲数： 36(アルバム) (The total number of tracks: 36)
> 
> 
> oh yeah how I'm happy!!



 YESSS! More Takanashi awsomeness


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 24, 2012)

RandomLurker said:


> Real men wear pink, bitch
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I actually meant it as a 'associating colors with masculinity/femininity is meh' kind of comment but I knew it would be misunderstood.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 24, 2012)

> YESSS! More Takanashi awsomeness



Yasuharu Takanashi foreeeever!!!!
It's the same number of tracks of Inheritors of the Will of Fire Soundtrack!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 24, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> Come on mate, it's been pretty clear for a while that most of the open plot points are starting to get wrapped up.
> 
> That means the series is ending.
> 
> Well that and the numerous interviews where Kishi says it's ending soon(ish).



No you still haven't been paying attention to the story, you may think its not important but the Byakugan's connection to the Sharingan remains the mystery and why its one of the 3 great doujutsu.

It only said about reaching its "Climax" not said the series is almost over. Climax means "its biggest moment or highest peak, thats usually in the middle of the story rather the ending.


----------



## Nae-chan (Jun 24, 2012)

> the Byakugan's connection to the Sharingan remains the mystery and why its one of the 3 great doujutsu.





Anyway.. Is confirmed that Sakura's dad is/was Hokage?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 24, 2012)

Nae-chan said:


> Anyway.. Is confirmed that Sakura's dad is/was Hokage?



If thats true then i wonder if that has some sort of connection with sakura being regarded as a hero in this AU...


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 24, 2012)

What Sakura's dad is Hokage?

I hope that is not true, if it is then the world that Naruto is in is the dreams that become reality like Naruto wanted parents.


----------



## lolface (Jun 24, 2012)

SandLeaf said:
			
		

> YESSS! More Takanashi awsomeness





Hiruko93 said:


> Yasuharu Takanashi foreeeever!!!!



You all seem to forget the second composer for Shippuuden's OST called Yaiba...
I mean... he made tracks like this:
[YOUTUBE]TdZlzAECeTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay... apparently, 'Natsuyasumi no Osusume' (the TV program where the seiyuu of Naruto, Minato and Kushina were scheduled to appear) just finished.

According to 2ch, the interview was very short... and they didn't really say anything of interest. Still, someone claims to have heard these lines:


_    ナルト「あともうちょっとだったのに……」
    クシナ「任務帰りの親になんてこと言うんだってばね！」
    ミナト「あとは俺がやる」

    アフレコでこんなセリフを言ってたな_

_Naruto: "Even though I was almost there..."
Kushina: "What kind of thing is that to say to a parent who is returning from a mission, dattebane!"
Minato: "I'll take care of it later."

They said such lines in the after recording, eh..._


Also, seems like the Shippuuden episode for July 26th will be titled 'Road to Sakura'. 


_    7月分書いとくな
    5日=NGﾜｰﾄﾞ
    12日=休み
    19日=金色の絆
    26日=ROAD TO SAKURA _


Given the title and the fact that they posted a picture of the script on  (together with the ones for the movie), I guess it will be somewhat related to the movie? 


*Spoiler*: __ 









_Today, I'm showing you two photos. The green, thin one is the script for the TV. The red and yellow ones are the scripts for the theatre. Their thickness is completely different! The TV one is 0.3 cm, while the theatre one is 1.6 cm! One is about five times thicker than the other. Well, there are many contents packed inside._


By the way, I'm not translating the entire article with Kishi's interview since TakL said he'd take care of it (and it's pretty long, lol XD)... but really, he doesn't seem to say much about either the movie or the manga.

Just a lot about how his family changed his perspective and how he realized how pitiful Naruto was for not having parents or something.

And I think the final part is something like this:

_The serial story is at a point where it's "swelling and turning towards its climax". The way it will end is all coming together, and then it will simply be a matter of "running swiftly towards that point"._


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 24, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> No you still haven't been paying attention to the story, you may think its not important but the Byakugan's connection to the Sharingan remains the mystery and why its one of the 3 great doujutsu.
> 
> It only said about reaching its "Climax" not said the series is almost over. Climax means "its biggest moment or highest peak, thats usually in the middle of the story rather the ending.


the byakugan isnt connected to the sharingan and its in the big three cause it really strong.
the series is coming to an end.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 24, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> No you still haven't been paying attention to the story, you may think its not important but the Byakugan's connection to the Sharingan remains the mystery and why its one of the 3 great doujutsu.





.



> It only said about reaching its "Climax" not said the series is almost over. Climax means "its biggest moment or highest peak, thats usually in the middle of the story rather the ending.



You think Naruto as a series is approaching the middle?

Good lord, you've listed one plot point (that was forgotten about) for the 3-4 _major_ plot lines that are approaching their climaxes.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 24, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Also, seems like the Shippuuden episode for July 26th will be titled 'Road to Sakura'.



I heard about that somewhere. It has to be something like episode 299 of bleach which promotes its 4th movie.

The movie comes out July 28th and thats the episode that airs before the release of the film.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 24, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> You think Naruto as a series is approaching the middle?
> 
> Good lord, you've listed one plot point (that was forgotten about) for the 3-4 _major_ plot lines that are approaching their climaxes.



I'm simply saying usually climax of the story are in the middle at the story, "Climax" still doesn't mean its Ending.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jun 24, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Okay... apparently, 'Natsuyasumi no Osusume' (the TV program where the seiyuu of Naruto, Minato and Kushina were scheduled to appear) just finished.
> 
> According to 2ch, the interview was very short... and they didn't really say anything of interest. Still, someone claims to have heard these lines:
> 
> ...



I recorded that, you can watch it here: Naruto road to ninja movie discussion

I was expecting a little more but oh well...I love Shinohara's Kushina voice! :33


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 24, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm simply saying usually climax of the story are in the middle at the story, "Climax" still doesn't mean its Ending.



a)In this case you're most certainly wrong about that.
b)You dodged the question.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 24, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> a)In this case you're most certainly wrong about that.
> b)You dodged the question.



No I'm not wrong. If I recall, Kishi has said about reaching its climax of the series during the Pain arc.

Most just want the series to end.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 24, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> I recorded that, you can watch it here: Naruto road to ninja movie discussion



 


*Spoiler*: __ 



YOU ARE A HERO!


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jun 24, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE A HERO!



It's what I do.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 24, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> I recorded that, you can watch it here: Naruto road to ninja movie discussion
> 
> I was expecting a little more but oh well...I love Shinohara's Kushina voice! :33



Thank you very much! 

So yeah, I can confirm that they did say those lines... and since they seemed to be reading from the script while saying them, I'm guessing they're really lines from the movie.

Nothing else of interest was said, though...


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 24, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> No I'm not wrong. If I recall, Kishi has said about reaching its climax of the series during the Pain arc.



So how do you reconcile the fact that Kishi said the series reached its climax during the Pain arc and also said the series was swiftly approaching its climax recently?



> Most just want the series to end.



I didn't say I wanted it to end, I said that it's close to its ending.

Now it should end soon, simply because if it continued it'd have no open plot lines to use.


----------



## The Undying (Jun 24, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm simply saying usually climax of the story are in the middle at the story, "Climax" still doesn't mean its Ending.



You clearly have no idea what a climax is, do you?

Narratively, a climax is almost always near the conclusion of a story and usually immediately precedes the ending. After the big tensions ease is when the author decides to wrap everything up. The climax of Death Note, for example, occurs when Light goes batshit after being cornered by Near and dies at the hands of Ryuk.

I'd ask you if you've even read a fictional story other than Naruto, but I think the answer to that question is a no brainer.


----------



## BeelzeImpman (Jun 24, 2012)

lolface said:


> You all seem to forget the second composer for Shippuuden's OST called Yaiba...
> I mean... he made tracks like this:
> [YOUTUBE]TdZlzAECeTU[/YOUTUBE]


No -Yaiba- is not a composer, -Yaiba- is Yasuharu Takanashi assistants when he produces the music, it's the same way when Toshio Masuda(composer of the old Naruto) had Musashi Project as assistants, both Yasuharu Takanashi and Toshio Masuda assistants as their bands make that *yoh, ha, syah, teyah* soundeffects in the background of the music.



    That song you listed is still made by Yasuharu Takanashi, -Yaiba- only help Yasuharu Takanashi in the grunt soundeffects in the backgrounds of the music, they even helped him in the New Fist of the North OVA.


----------



## Combine (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^yep, well corrected. Yaiba is the group Takanashi works with to compose the music, they are also credited in the anime as well.

Good to hear the movie will have a few more songs than Blood Prisons OST.


ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> I recorded that, you can watch it here: Naruto road to ninja movie discussion
> 
> I was expecting a little more but oh well...I love Shinohara's Kushina voice! :33


Heh, cool to see the VA's.


----------



## lolface (Jun 24, 2012)

BeelzeImpman said:


> No -Yaiba- is not a composer, -Yaiba- is Yasuharu Takanashi assistants when he produces the music, it's the same way when Toshio Masuda(composer of the old Naruto) had Musashi Project as assistants, both Yasuharu Takanashi and Toshio Masuda assistants as their bands make that *yoh, ha, syah, teyah* soundeffects in the background of the music.
> 
> That song you listed is still made by Yasuharu Takanashi, -Yaiba- only help Yasuharu Takanashi in the grunt soundeffects in the backgrounds of the music, they even helped him in the New Fist of the North OVA.





Combine said:


> ^^^yep, well corrected. Yaiba is the group Takanashi works with to compose the music, they are also credited in the anime as well.



Oh... I should inform myself better before trying to look smart next time... Sorry, didn't know that. xD

edit: well, I thought that because  it sometimes sais "yaiba" instead of "Yasuharu Takanashi" (7th track, for example) and these tracks start with the track I mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 24, 2012)

Sakuras dad reminds me of a johto leader?

Idk.  Maybe from the game or anime, but that hair.


----------



## The Undying (Jun 24, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Also, seems like the Shippuuden episode for July 26th will be titled 'Road to Sakura'.



are you sure they were referencing an episode title?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 24, 2012)

sakuras dad really does look like a pokemon gym leader.


----------



## BeelzeImpman (Jun 24, 2012)

lolface said:


> Oh... I should inform myself better before trying to look smart next time... Sorry, didn't know that. xD
> 
> edit: well, I thought that because  it sometimes sais "yaiba" instead of "Yasuharu Takanashi" (7th track, for example) and these tracks start with the track I mentioned in my previous post.


Well I guess some of those sites can make mistakes as well, everyone makes mistakes, but don't get it wrong, all the Shippuden soundtracks are all made by Yasuharu Takanashi, -Yaiba- is nothing more than Yasuharu Takanashi's assistants.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 24, 2012)

I saw Sakura's parents and they make me remember some Pokemon's characters...I hope they will be interesting.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 24, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> sakuras dad really does look like a pokemon gym leader.


I think you mean Drayden.


----------



## calimike (Jun 24, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> [sp][/sp]
> Translation pls
> 
> It has something to do with road to ninja and naruto ending soon?
> ...





Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto ending soon?
> 
> I would like to have a proper translation and I hope your wrong about Naruto ending soon.




These are all from the 6th movie poster


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 24, 2012)

Nae-chan said:


> Anyway.. Is confirmed that Sakura's dad is/was Hokage?


Where did that come from?



mezzomarinaio said:


> Also, seems like the Shippuuden episode for July 26th will be titled 'Road to Sakura'.
> 
> 
> _    7月分書いとくな
> ...


I am _so_ gonna watch that episode.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't think it would be ending soon as people think. I will give it at least 2-3 more years. This war arc isn't the last arc. There is always an arc where people see the aftermath of the war. Kishi might do an arc where naruto is hokage before he ends it

But oh well if it ends, there is still one piece to enjoy unike bleach.


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> I don't think it would be ending soon as people think. I will give it at least 2-3 more years. This war arc isn't the last arc. There is always an arc where people see the aftermath of the war. Kishi might do an arc where naruto is hokage before he ends it.
> 
> But oh well if it ends, there is still one piece to enjoy unike bleach.



You scare me dude. Naruto has been ready to end for awhile. All we have to look forward to at this point is Naruto saving everyone from everything. You want 150 chapters of Naruto being the savior of the ninja world? Come on man. That's what we've had to sit through for the last year or so already.

This war arc is certainly the final arc. Maybe there will be a small follow-up/epilogue after it, but no way in hell will Naruto last 3 more years. And the scroll is about the war, dude. No new plot point, just an ass-pull to the current one.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 24, 2012)

Kek said:


> You scare me dude. Naruto has been ready to end for awhile. All we have to look forward to at this point is Naruto saving everyone from everything. You want 150 chapters of Naruto being the savior of the ninja world? Come on man. That's what we've had to sit through for the last year or so already.
> 
> This war arc is certainly the final arc. Maybe there will be a small follow-up/epilogue after it, but no way in hell will Naruto last 3 more years. And the scroll is about the war, dude. No new plot point, just an ass-pull to the current one.



I know it's going to end soon but not that soon.

Wouldn't you think Kishi would have said it was the last arc? Just like what Kubo did and what Oda said his last arc will be like.


----------



## Combine (Jun 24, 2012)

Sad, but I'll only have the soundtrack and the trailers/alteredanimeOP to hold me over until the next year.

Seriously, how the hell does it take them 9 months to finally release the DVD?


----------



## Oturan (Jun 24, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *new scan* (Sakura's relatives)




she looks noting like her parents and her dad looks like a bum.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 24, 2012)

Oturan said:


> she looks noting like her parents and her dad looks like a bum.



With the daddy..hair and eyes..
With Mommy..outfit and personality I think ..


----------



## gus3 (Jun 24, 2012)

calimike said:


> These are all from the 6th movie poster



Does this mean that Kishi will finally keep the focus on the main character?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 24, 2012)

More from the facebook:

こんばんは。
宣伝部のＫです。

先週末、
私が担当していたある映画の主題歌アーティストの
ライブに行ってきました。（渋谷です）

主題歌だったその曲も披露されました。
あらためて、目の前にして聴いていると感動とともに、
その作品であったいろんなことを思い出しました・・・。
... 
ついこないだのことなんですがね。
ちょっと懐かしい気分になりました…。

映画にとって音楽も重要な要素です。
プロモーションにとって欠かすことは出来ません。

先日、発表されたばかりのアジカンの主題歌も、
映画の世界観にぴったりな楽曲です。
完成した映画の中で曲が流れてくるのを
皆さんと一緒に私も楽しみにして待ってます！！


----------



## Vash (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't know if it's been posted too lazy to search back but here's the trailer.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 24, 2012)

Jak said:


> I don't know if it's been posted too lazy to search back but here's the trailer.



   ITS HERE!!!!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 24, 2012)

Last naruto movie probably.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jun 24, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Last naruto movie probably.



you haven't taken economics yet, cute.


----------



## gus3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Jak said:


> I don't know if it's been posted too lazy to search back but here's the trailer.



Not the long trailer, but a damn good find. Your laziness has served you well.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2012)

nice trailer nice to see naruto in minatos cloak and kushina in her jounin jacket nice


----------



## mayumi (Jun 24, 2012)

naruto is the fourth hokage in the movie? cool. also minato-kushina. did they have to show that creepy sasusaku scene though?


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 24, 2012)

but why is Sakura's hair in a lighter pink? Weird...


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 24, 2012)

Jak said:


> I don't know if it's been posted too lazy to search back but here's the trailer.



Ommmmg. Sasuke and Hinata.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2012)

looks like sasuke and hinata are pushy towards naruto and sakura funny


----------



## mayumi (Jun 24, 2012)

what the hell is hinata doing to naruto though? beating him up? how original. its as though sakura wasn't enough in the real world we got alternate hinata beating him to to notice her love.

it is going to be amusing to see naruto run away from hinata for a change, i guess.


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2012)

Jak said:


> I don't know if it's been posted too lazy to search back but here's the trailer.



Sasuke omg :rofl


----------



## Semplice (Jun 24, 2012)

Epic trailer.  The SS brought me a bunch of warm, fuzzy feelings.  <3


----------



## Lovely (Jun 24, 2012)

That trailer.


----------



## Vash (Jun 24, 2012)

gus3 said:


> Your laziness has served you well.



It's about time


----------



## Semplice (Jun 24, 2012)

Can someone translate the captions, goddamnit.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2012)

i will warch it for the comedy. it wont be anything special but Addy likes laugh even if they are low hanging fruit


----------



## ch1p (Jun 24, 2012)

Jak said:


> I don't know if it's been posted too lazy to search back but here's the trailer.


----------



## Combine (Jun 24, 2012)

Jak said:


> I don't know if it's been posted too lazy to search back but here's the trailer.


Bravo to you good sir for finding it! Not the long trailer but still, better than nothing at all!

Naruto really wearing his dad's coat is so awesome. Oh, and Tenten vs. Hidan, 

Can't wait for the long trailer.


----------



## gus3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Combine said:


> Bravo to you good sir for finding it! Not the long trailer but still, better than nothing at all!
> 
> Naruto really wearing his dad's coat is so awesome. Oh, and Tenten vs. Hidan,
> 
> Can't wait for the long trailer.



I prefer the red coat he wore when he fought Pain. I can't believe Kishi didn't make it a permanent part of his wardrobe. He finally looked like a genuine badass.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 24, 2012)

Eww....AU Sasuke flirting with Sakura.


AU Hinata still retains her feelings for Naruto despite being the polar opposite of what she is in canon, while AU Sasuke not only gets a polar opposite personality....he ends up giving Sakura a rose despite being indifferent to women in general in canon ?

I know that this is just most likely fanservice since the manga may never give this treatment, but still....what a mismatch.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2012)

oh god AU sasuke feels so weird 



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Eww....AU Sasuke flirting with Sakura.
> 
> 
> AU Hinata still retains her feelings for Naruto despite being the polar opposite of what she is in canon, while AU Sasuke not only gets a polar opposite personality....he ends up giving Sakura a rose despite being indifferent to women in general in canon ?
> ...



sasuke will flirt with everybody


----------



## Evilene (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh man, this will be glorious.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> oh god AU sasuke feels so weird
> 
> 
> 
> sasuke will flirt with everybody



I can only hope that the last part is true.......otherwise, this is just weird.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 24, 2012)

Evilene said:


> Oh man, this will be glorious.



No doubt.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I can only hope that the last part is true.......otherwise, this is just weird.


well he was called a playboy...so


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 25, 2012)

Dat AU Sasuke.

Oh I'm going to love this movie.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2012)

AU Sasuke is killing me. 

Hinata :rofl


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2012)

Stills of each scene


----------



## Olivia (Jun 25, 2012)

Hidan!


----------



## Spica (Jun 25, 2012)

Sasuke says something like "You'll always be my ally" or something, to Sakura. I might mistranslate it but uh...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2012)

Sakura father remind me of


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2012)

Or this...


----------



## Kek (Jun 25, 2012)

I thought the trailer was supposed to be 1:30 long.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Or this...


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 25, 2012)

Kek said:


> I thought the trailer was supposed to be 1:30 long.



I think we will get that one on june 30th...


----------



## Jaga (Jun 25, 2012)

found new trailer on youtube!

[YOUTUBE]M-7dDGWPiyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## taydev (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't care how weird or lame this movie may turn out, this will be the best Naruto movie EVAR!


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 25, 2012)

Jaga said:


> found new trailer on youtube!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]M-7dDGWPiyA[/YOUTUBE]



OMG 

Sasuke


----------



## Jad (Jun 25, 2012)

HOLY SHIT TENTEN GOT SOME FEATS. She can FIGHT ON PAR WITH HIDAN!

BATTLEDOME JUST GOT A WHOLE BUNCH FUCKING BETTER!

YES TO ALL THE TENTEN FANS OUT THERE, WE HAVE BEEN ASKING FOR THIS FROM DAY 1!!!


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2012)

Is that neji and tenten i see fighting hidan?


----------



## Jad (Jun 25, 2012)

Starr said:


> Is that neji and tenten i see fighting hidan?



Didn't even see Neji. Prepare your anus!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2012)

Omg Tenten vs Hidan! 

Sasuke.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd seriously watch this movie, RAW without subtitles. or cam recorded. 

My goodness 

Hidan


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 25, 2012)

Another thing from twitter with a pic of Kushina, Naruto & Minato (Chibi?)

銀だこさんタイアップのノベルティーの色校が届いたデラ！たこ焼き食べるナルト一家癒されるデラ～


----------



## Azaleia (Jun 25, 2012)

But Sasuke says  "no mikata da " or  "no mitata da"?

Because that could make a HUGE difference in the translation .


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2012)

^^


> From 2ch... though I'm not sure about the reliability of this poster (it's not Ohana):
> 
> 844 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/06/22(金) 21:53:40.53 ID:zIod4FZE
> Vジャンプ見た
> ...



Answer your question?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 25, 2012)

9 tails human version 

So this is what rough sex in animes look like


----------



## Bellville (Jun 25, 2012)

unfortunately quite a bit of those stills look pretty derpy.

they'll probably have kicked up animation in some parts and lazy, terrible drawings in others.


----------



## Azaleia (Jun 25, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Answer your question?



Yup.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Fay (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol Sasuke . This movie is looking pretty interesting .


----------



## ryz (Jun 25, 2012)

The way I look at this scene, she is more like "GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER, DAMMIT"

No NaruHina feel in this screen-cap (or should I say... _HinaNaru_ now? since it's clear who would wear the pants in *this* relationship)


----------



## Olivia (Jun 25, 2012)

ryz said:


> The way I look at this scene, she is more like "GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER, DAMMIT"
> 
> No NaruHina feel in this screen-cap (or should I say... _HinaNaru_ now? since it's clear who would wear the pants in *this* relationship)



Either that or she could be like "Love me god dammit it or else I'll beat your skull in."


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 25, 2012)

Sasuke what the hell? 



Abanikochan said:


> Or this...


I love how her parents get compared to Pok?mon stuff now.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jun 25, 2012)

Enjoying this Sasuke immensely


----------



## ryz (Jun 25, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> Either that or she could be like "Love me god dammit it or else I'll beat your skull in."



Oh please, for the love of Kishi, not that, please let there be more to Hinata than 





> loves Naruto


----------



## gus3 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've got hunch. I think that Kishi wrote this movie to show us what would happen if Tobi actually succeeded in executing his Eye of the Moon Plan. This means that he's likely going to fail to execute it in the manga. If the manga ends with Tobi failing to ever go through with his plan, then most fans would be left wondering what would happened if he had succeeded. Now whenever anyone asks "what if Tobi had won?" then Kishi can just point to this movie. 



The coat still says Fourth Hokage. Looks like Naruto isn't Hokage in the AU. He's probably just borrowing his dad's coat.



ryz said:


> The way I look at this scene, she is more like "GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER, DAMMIT"
> 
> No NaruHina feel in this screen-cap (or should I say... _HinaNaru_ now? since it's clear who would wear the pants in *this* relationship)



The short, short pants.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jun 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]M-7dDGWPiyA[/YOUTUBE]

Does anyone know what Sasuke said at 0:09?


----------



## Selva (Jun 25, 2012)

That scene with Hinata... poor Naruto, he can't catch a break in the real world or the AU world, can he? First Sakura and now Hinata! My poor baby


----------



## MinatoRider (Jun 25, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> but why is Sakura's hair in a lighter pink? Weird...



Why do I get the feeling that Sakura doesn't like this new Sasuke.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 25, 2012)

MinatoRider said:


> Why do I get the feeling that Sakura doesn't like this new Sasuke.


I fucking hope so!


----------



## Selva (Jun 25, 2012)

MinatoRider said:


> Why do I get the feeling that Sakura doesn't like this new Sasuke.


She loves the avenger!angsty!who tried to kill her Sauce much more apparently.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 25, 2012)

Jad said:


> HOLY SHIT TENTEN GOT SOME FEATS. She can FIGHT ON PAR WITH HIDAN!
> 
> BATTLEDOME JUST GOT A WHOLE BUNCH FUCKING BETTER!
> 
> YES TO ALL THE TENTEN FANS OUT THERE, WE HAVE BEEN ASKING FOR THIS FROM DAY 1!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 











I can't believe this... this... is... just... TOO EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 25, 2012)

My pants cannot contain my excitement.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 25, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> [YOUTUBE]M-7dDGWPiyA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Does anyone know what Sasuke said at 0:09?



"I'll always be your ally."


----------



## FrayedThread (Jun 25, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> "I'll always be your ally."



Thanks


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 25, 2012)

What does the words say at the bottom of the screen though? 

The ones at 0:01, 0:09, 0:11, 0:14 & 0:16...


----------



## MinatoRider (Jun 25, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I fucking hope so!




She likes the original Sasuke, AU Sasuke may not suit her since she liked the bad boy Type of him, She may like it at first because of the sweet personality and pretty much here her dreams come true but then she realizes it's not same.



Pesky Bug said:


> My pants cannot contain my excitement.



Is to bad we have to wait next year. Why do we have to wait a year for the dvd to come out?.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 25, 2012)

Bad animation...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2012)

admittedly the animation looked rather derpy...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ I'm pretty sure it's because the person who uploaded the video had a poor connection and hence the frame skipping when they ripped it. It was a lot smoother with me; I didn't notice anything bad about the animation.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 25, 2012)

DAMN!! for a while I thought its Minato in this scene, until I realized its NARUTO!! this movie gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## Kiss (Jun 25, 2012)

Cool trailer.


----------



## Olympian (Jun 25, 2012)

Fending off team Gai? Looks like Hidan`s rep just gone up, he looks now on par with the Shoten clone. At least. 

Mah boy!


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 25, 2012)

I am probably the only one who isn't hyped about that trailer, didn't see anything special in it. Expect Tobi's Moon's Eye Plan. But I guess even that isn't so special.


----------



## Kage (Jun 25, 2012)

Holy crap the animation in the trailer looks like balls.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 25, 2012)

Trailer subbed:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHLsGC4F9ZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2012)

Hinata is like eat my pussy type of girl now.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2012)

ryz said:


> The way I look at this scene, she is more like "GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER, DAMMIT"
> 
> No NaruHina feel in this screen-cap (or should I say... _HinaNaru_ now? since it's clear who would wear the pants in *this* relationship)



I think it's clear that she's going "get your shit together" at him 

Also, Tenten


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2012)

Kage said:


> Holy crap the animation in the trailer looks like balls.



i already told you that the animators haven't finished the movie yet 

and what is  sasuke saying?


----------



## Sadako (Jun 25, 2012)

Sasuke handing out flowers and being all sweet is so surreal.


----------



## The Undying (Jun 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> and what is  sasuke saying?



He's saying he'll always be by her side, why don't you understand that? You might not remember, but Sasuke showed a strong amount of love and devotion to her at that bridge where he killed Danzo.


----------



## takL (Jun 25, 2012)

got my copy of wsj
now i can confirm that saskuras dad really has his face on the hokage rock. in the limited tukuyomi world.

then minato in there must be a mere jonin.



Hiruko93 said:


> Trailer subbed:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHLsGC4F9ZI[/YOUTUBE]


from the mark 0:03 to 0:06
"its the world the masked man changed everying"


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2012)

The Undying said:


> He's saying he'll always be by her side, why don't you understand that? You might not remember, but Sasuke showed a strong amount of love and devotion to her at that bridge where he killed Danzo.



AU sasuke has lame pick up lines :/


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> AU sasuke has lame pick up lines :/


And judging from the trailer, he used the creepy way of contacting her- landing on her terrace, no doubt scaring her half to death that a creep's come to rape her (*cough*Neji*cough*)- instead of just using the door.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> And judging from the trailer, he used the creepy way of contacting her- landing on her terrace, no doubt scaring her half to death that a creep's come to rape her (*cough*Neji*cough*)- instead of just using the door.



raikage "doors are for the weak "


----------



## Spica (Jun 25, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> And judging from the trailer, he used the creepy way of contacting her- landing on her terrace, no doubt scaring her half to death that a creep's come to rape her (*cough*Neji*cough*)- instead of just using the door.



You don't know? 

It's highly accepted that physically attractive men can enter a woman's balcony, sneak into her room and watch her while she's asleep (completely unaware of course), for a long period of time.F

As long as he's physically attractive of course.

And sparkling is a plus.


----------



## takL (Jun 25, 2012)

sasuke isnt cheap enough to be called as "chala-suke" there. snobby at the best.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 25, 2012)

Why is it snobby in that particular situation?


----------



## zlatko (Jun 25, 2012)

This was the small trailer not the long one ?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 25, 2012)

art and animation look shitty. looks like a generic ending with naruto wearing minato's cloak. lol. hope the long trailer looks better.


----------



## takL (Jun 25, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Why is it snobby in that particular situation?



i dont know the situation but smiling with A red rose in his hand saying he stands by her thick and thin to a girl in a bathrobe?.

its poshasuke.

the girl better go to inos flower shop to check how many roses he bought.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2012)

takL said:


> sasuke isnt cheap enough to be called as "chala-suke" there. snobby at the best.



it seems out of place to me. like they switched the wrong line or something? 

come to think of it, here is a better generic as hell line for sasuke to use in such a situation:

sasuke "hay, i "
sakura "help  someone is trying to rape me in my bathrobe!!!!!!!!!!!  with flowers "
sasuke: .............. well, i hear hinata is available


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 25, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *new scan* (Sakura's relatives)



My God... 

Sakura's dad looks funny in the positive meaning of funny, but her mother... horrendous haircut... 



takL said:


> got my copy of wsj
> now i can confirm that saskuras dad really has his face on the hokage rock. in the limited tukuyomi world.
> 
> then minato in there must be a mere jonin.



Sakura's dad is Hokage? Does this mean he was trained by Jiraiya and Sakura is Child of Destiny? 



Addy said:


> AU sasuke has lame pick up lines :/



What did you excpect Addy? It's Tsukuyomi - *Realm of Nightmares*. AU Sasuce is bad dream indeed, but this is how canon!Sakura wanted him to act around her. Now her dreams have come true...


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> What did you excpect Addy? It's Tsukuyomi - *Realm of Nightmares*. AU Sasuce is bad dream indeed, but this is how canon!Sakura wanted him to act around her. Now her dreams have come true...



i didn't expect awesome writing quality for certain but this is just embarrassing even for naruto.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2012)

bellezza said:


> Sasuke handing out flowers and being all sweet is so surreal.



It's so maddening. 

Oh yeah, definitely like this Hinata she tops in this universe.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2012)

takL said:


> got my copy of wsj
> now i can confirm that saskuras dad really has his face on the hokage rock.



*O_o*

Pink hair Hokage > all. 



takL said:


> its poshasuke.



The nicknames just keep getting better and better.


----------



## rebeci (Jun 25, 2012)

Tenten vs. Hidan?! 
I can die happy now


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 25, 2012)

takL said:


> the girl better go to inos flower shop to check how many roses he bought.



Now you've reminded me that in canon it was Ino and Sakura who have brought flowers for Sasuke... not the other way around


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 25, 2012)

Just love the 30 sec trailer. I can't wait to see this movie.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 25, 2012)

This movie will be all kinds of win


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jun 25, 2012)

subbed version
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt1FDh9RY2Q[/YOUTUBE]

the animation itself here seems fine to me, but the art seems really inconsistent..


----------



## FrayedThread (Jun 25, 2012)

Really, the animation just looks like something from a Shippuden episode. The characters don't seem too well drawn either.
That one part with Tobi was a lot smoother, so I'm hoping the rest will be like that.
After all the hype that's come up, I hope that they don't rush it with the animating, that would ruin it for me...


----------



## zlatko (Jun 25, 2012)

dont judge a movie by a 30 sec trailer


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 25, 2012)

zlatko said:


> dont judge a movie by a 30 sec trailer


....why not?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 25, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> I think it's clear that she's going "get your shit together" at him
> 
> Also, Tenten



Hmm not sure about that It seems to me Naruto is placating her anger shame we didn't get to see the dialogue to that scene


----------



## zlatko (Jun 25, 2012)

its like to see the promo for the hunger games whic showd katnis runing with bow in the woods and say the movie sucks, while the movie is totaly difrent from that 15 sec trailer


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt1FDh9RY2Q[/YOUTUBE]

"the best fiction movie version"


that's allot to claim


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2012)

I hope it's exactly what it says then.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> "the best fiction movie version"
> 
> 
> that's allot to claim


not really. all it has to do is be better than movie 1 to live up to the claim.


zlatko said:


> its like to see the promo for the hunger games whic showd katnis runing with bow in the woods and say the movie sucks, while the movie is totaly difrent from that 15 sec trailer


not comparable. this is a cartoon.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 25, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> not comparable. this is a cartoon.



i cant remember at the moment about some cartoon.


----------



## Combine (Jun 25, 2012)

Not seeing the problem with the animation, it looks great to me for what I can tell, which isn't much because the trailer jump-cuts so damn rapidly. Only art looks iffy at the beginning with Kushina and Naruto. But I'm fine with that for the comic-relief parts of the film if that doesn't change.

I like the theme song they chose this year. So much better than last years.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> not really. all it has to do is be better than movie 1 to live up to the claim.
> 
> not comparable. this is a cartoon.



movie 1 wasn't that much to over match anyway but you are right.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 25, 2012)

Combine said:


> Not seeing the problem with the animation, it looks great to me for what I can tell, which isn't much because the trailer jump-cuts so damn rapidly. Only art looks iffy at the beginning with Kushina and Naruto. But I'm fine with that for the comic-relief parts of the film if that doesn't change.
> 
> I like the theme song they chose this year. So much better than last years.


quit being so positive about everything.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 25, 2012)

naruto kinda has his baby face in this trailer. his head now a days is more oval shaped than the round face he used to have when he 13.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 25, 2012)

Perhaps the scenes haven't been completely edited yet. Its likelier that the quality will be better once the actual movie comes on the big screen.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, I can't say I find myself caring about the animation shown in the trailer. Or for a good part of the series, for that matter. I've seen a lot of people complain about animation even when it really does fucking nothing to the overall experience.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 25, 2012)

Sasuke 
It's so weird to see Sasuke like this 

Never thought two months ago I would ever see Sasuke giving Sakura a rose.

Sadly, the animation isn't that good to me.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> Sasuke
> It's so weird to see Sasuke like this
> 
> Never thought two months ago I would ever see Sasuke giving Sakura a rose.
> ...



it's a comedy movie. who gives a crap?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm not so sure about the animation, i hope it's the parts they cut out for the preview...
Sasukes freakin cheesy


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Jun 25, 2012)

Kizashi and Mebuki sketches


I love Kizashi Hokage.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm liking Kizashi as well. 

Laid back dad + strict mum


----------



## Spica (Jun 25, 2012)

Kizashi looks like the type to be a big doting daddy.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Jun 25, 2012)

love how NO-ONE HAS COMMENT ON NARUTO LOOKING LIKE A BOSS IN THE FOURTH'S JACKET!


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 25, 2012)

It kind of seems like AU Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke all roughly switched personalities/lives. Sakura is Naruto, Naruto is Sasuke, and Sasuke is Sakura  . Sakura is the hero with the hokage father, Sasuke is.... love struck and carefree, and so far Naruto seems... kind of dark, right? 

That doesn't explain what Minato and Kushina are doing though.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 25, 2012)

kizashi looking kinda badass in that one sketch. and apparently he's a ninja? sakuras mom would look a lot better in red clothes with brown hair.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 25, 2012)

StarcloudDriver said:


> love how NO-ONE HAS COMMENT ON NARUTO LOOKING LIKE A BOSS IN THE FOURTH'S JACKET!


it doesnt fit him imo. needs his red sage cloak.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 25, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> it doesnt fit him imo. needs his red sage cloak.



Even though it totally clashes with his orange jumpsuit? 




But, seriously, I agree.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 25, 2012)

Road to Ninja Orignal Soundtrack Tracklist!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. On The Road
2. The Mission
3. Rainy Day
4. Storm
5. MADARA
6. Sign
7. Boy Friends
8. Paradise
9. Doubt
10. Lee Dash Lee
11. My Home
12. Spiral
13. Hidden Face
14. Delusion
15. Dark Side
16. True Dream
17. Lost Memories
18. GAMA
19. Middle Age Attack!
20. Conflict
21. Fake Happiness
22. No Home
23. The Mask
24. Ghost Town
25. ROAD TO NINJA
26. I Wish
27. Bad Feeling
28. Breakdown
29. Behind The Mask
30. Clear Black Sea
31. Nine Tails vs Black Nine Tales
32. MADARA vs NARUTO
33. My Name
34. Thank You
35. Family
36. I'm Home




Yasuharu Takanashi, I love you so much!

and there is the tracks strenght here!
Total strenght: 66 min. 23 sec.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 25, 2012)

So Lee is in the movie (though there wasn't any doubts). It's cool Madara his own theme as well as a Madara vs. Naruto theme. I bet they will be bad ass.


----------



## Panther (Jun 25, 2012)

wait sakura's dad is the hokage ?! is it just a rumor or confirmed ?


----------



## Combine (Jun 25, 2012)

Naruto vs. Tobi is for real then. Cool. The Kyuubi vs. Black Kyuubi fight should be interesting as well.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> it doesnt fit him imo. needs his red sage cloak.



both fit him well


----------



## Combine (Jun 25, 2012)

Ah, in the final frame of Hidan vs. Tenten I see Neji follow-through with his own attack.

And both coats suit Naruto just fine. Though I can still recall a lot of vocal bitching about the Red coat when it was first revealed and those people whining why he wasn't wearing his dad's coat.


----------



## BeelzeImpman (Jun 25, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Road to Ninja Orignal Soundtrack Tracklist!!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


So Yasuharu Takanashi gave Rock Lee his own theme song? For what? It's going to be awesome but why Rock Lee who doesn't get much recognition in the series? Madara theme should sound awesome and Naruto vs Tobi theme should be some epic shit like Erza vs Erza theme in Fairy Tail that Yasuharu composed.


----------



## gus3 (Jun 25, 2012)

NamikazE UzumakI NarutO said:


> wait sakura's dad is the hokage ?! is it just a rumor or confirmed ?



No, there is no evidence that Sakura's dad is the AU Hokage. Thats just a rumor that sprung up from that post describing Sakura as a hero. Naruto is seen wearing Minato's coat in the trailer. Meaning that Minato is very likely still the Hokage.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree Naruto's red coat > 4th Hokage. However, I had expected such a scene where someone wears someone's jacket in this fashion (inheriting their will). I thought it would have been other character after Naruto failed to his father's jacket for the Pain assault, but it seems like it resolved itself later.



Hiruko93 said:


> Road to Ninja Orignal Soundtrack Tracklist!!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...







> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 19. Middle Age Attack!


----------



## Combine (Jun 25, 2012)

^^^I imagine that to be the successor of "Arabesque Revolt" in Blood Prison


----------



## Fay (Jun 25, 2012)

So..is Sasuke a playboy in this movie :33?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 25, 2012)

Fay said:


> So..is Sasuke a playboy in this movie :33?


He's a Bieber :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 25, 2012)

gus3 said:


> No, there is no evidence that Sakura's dad is the AU Hokage. Thats just a rumor that sprung up from that post describing Sakura as a hero. Naruto is seen wearing Minato's coat in the trailer. Meaning that Minato is very likely still the Hokage.


Or Minato finally realized he could never have an awesome 'stache like Kizashi and made him 5th Hokage. And he keeps the coat as a reminder of his former glory.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 25, 2012)

gus3 said:


> No, there is no evidence that Sakura's dad is the AU Hokage. Thats just a rumor that sprung up from that post describing Sakura as a hero. Naruto is seen wearing Minato's coat in the trailer. Meaning that Minato is very likely still the Hokage.



Zooming in at the Kizashi sketch posted on the previous page, the bottom face in the image with the heavier shading may be from the Hokage mountain.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 25, 2012)

'Boy Friends' from the soundtrack incoming sasusaku or naruhina or a troll narusasu. which is it?


----------



## FeenixDOWN (Jun 25, 2012)

So i have been rewatching the entire naruto series and im on the 140's of shippuden ... and the part where tobi is telling the truth about itachi... i know this is probubly an old disscussion but im curious why it mentioned Itachi had a lover that he supposedly killed. do any of you remember that? 0_0  im curious why it would randomly mention such a thing?


----------



## Joker J (Jun 25, 2012)

If Gai & Lee is in this movie, we should definitely see Ninjutsu from them.


----------



## Hisokaomi (Jun 25, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Zooming in at the Kizashi sketch posted on the previous page, the bottom face in the image with the heavier shading may be from the Hokage mountain.



Or maybe Naruto is the 4th hokage in the movie.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2012)

I just came from my butt after watching that trailer.



Hiruko93 said:


> Road to Ninja Orignal Soundtrack Tracklist!!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...






> 7. Boy Friends



lol what goes on in this movie.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 25, 2012)

So, will we finally find out what that coat in Sakura's room is all about? I always figured it came from one of her parents, so...



mayumi said:


> 'Boy Friends' from the soundtrack incoming sasusaku or naruhina or a troll narusasu. which is it?


All of them. _ALL OF THEM_ MWAHAHAHA! (excuse me, I've had sugar)


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 25, 2012)

More from the facebook once again, can someone please translate it?


*Spoiler*: __ 



宣伝部Ｋです。

先週発表されましたが、
今日の週刊少年ジャンプにて
「ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION」が担当する
映画主題歌「それでは、また明日」が発表されました。
そのほか、なんと、初めての登場となるサクラのお父さんとお母さんの情報！も掲載されています。劇場前売券情報や銀だこ、サンシャイン情報も盛りだくさんです。

ところで、
今日のジャンプの最後のページにある
... 岸本先生のコメントにある通り、
実は、先日、先生ご本人の取材日がありました。

メディアの取材はもちろん、
入場者プレゼントのジャケット描き下ろし＆メッセージ、
ＤＶＤでしか見ることが出来ないかっこいいインタビューなど、プロモーション関連でここまで原作者の協力を仰げる機会は滅多にありません。
お忙しい中、本当にありがとうございました。

業界初の試みとなる入場者プレゼントですが、
映画を観た人だけが楽しむことが出来るＤＶＤです。
手に取ったパッケージとともに満足することが出来る３４分。「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ‐ナルト‐」読者必見です！

※主題歌・入場者プレゼントに関する詳しい情報は、
こちらのＦＢの６月２１日のニュースをご覧ください。







Raiden said:


> lol what goes on in this movie.




*Spoiler*: __ 



There will be romance


----------



## Fermata (Jun 26, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Trailer subbed:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHLsGC4F9ZI[/YOUTUBE]



Omg @ Hidan all up in this Uchiha illusion, fighting team Gai. Be still my heart. And Deidara. And whatever other dead Akatsuki members that are supposed to appear

But watch they all get like, 30 seconds while I end up sitting through the entire movie out of curiosity

QUIT PLAYING GAMES WITH MY HEART NEW NARUTO MOVIE

I'll wait for the Tumblr gifsets to decide on watching or not.....


----------



## calimike (Jun 26, 2012)

from Facebook/SJ

[Author Comments：NARUTO | Masashi Kishimoto]
_I had an interview regarding the movie coming up this summer. I was so nervous? Gonna speak better the next time._
Media and Sport told VOA


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2012)

i was thinking here, if its all an illusion, and sasusaku/naruhina happens...does it mean that kishi is telling us that sasunaru is canon?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Probably, but one must not assume it will be NaruxHina in this genjutsu since all the trailer and spoilers have shown is aggressive Hina---> confused Naru .

And frankly, it would not surprise me that Naruto gets jealous when Sakura starts paying more attention to AU Sasuke (judging by his shocking face of  AU Sasuke flirting with Sakura in the magazine shot when eating ramen) but it will not be the main focus since he is focusing on his mommy and daddy !


Sakura would probably like this Sasuke for a while since she always wanted a flirty Sasuke, however.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Naruto is not a lady !


He needs one (rose) !


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice teaser-trailer. 

Kizashi's Hokage monument face is awesome. I wonder if the reason why Minato's got to keep his Hokage cloak there is because he decided to step down to raise Naruto along with Kushina and then Kizashi took things from there. Who knows...


----------



## Nimander (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah.  Now I'm 99% certain this is the last movie.  Unless they do a special after the series concludes or something like that.  But if it's even half as good as it's looking like it will be, then I won't mind at all.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 26, 2012)

Kizashi is the AU Hokage?


----------



## Fay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you Kishi for FINALLY giving us flirty Sauce . More in the manga too please!


----------



## gus3 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Nice teaser-trailer.
> 
> Kizashi's Hokage monument face is awesome. I wonder if the reason why Minato's got to keep his Hokage cloak there is because he decided to step down to raise Naruto along with Kushina and then Kizashi took things from there. Who knows...



Are there any pics of the Kizashi monument? I haven't seen it. And if it is real, how are you sure that its part of the movie and not that Road to Sakura filler episode?


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm already can predicted the plot from Trailer

In movie Tobi attack konoha to capture narto, powered by 7 bijuu he used moon eye plan on smaller scale, casting mugen tsukuyomi to everyone in konoha
konoha fighting illusion akatskuki, then people in konoha lose their consiousness because of mugen tsukuyomi

tobi created alternate world from genjutsu using narto and sakura's minds and their dreams then he trapped them in there, the genjutsu affects tobi as well sending his consiousness to genjutsu world 

naruto wake up in alternate world he met his parents blablablabla 
after some time AU tobi come to AU konoha to killed naruto, if naruto die in genjutsu world his consiousness will fade, in real world he will be in coma state and tobi can steal kyubi from him

because in alternate world minato not died then he never used shikifujin to sealed other half of kyubi or what we called yin kyubi and AU Tobi somehow got it and used it to destroy AU konoha and killed naruto in there

AU tobi must be defeated to stop tobi's genjutsu
kyubi forcefully working with narto (in trailer naruto opened kyubi cage) because he know if tobi captured narto, he finished

naruto and kyubi VS tobi and yin kyubi
AU tobi defeated, the genjutsu end, narto saved konoha, and real tobi once again escape

THE END


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2012)

THIS WINS.


----------



## Seirenity (Jun 26, 2012)

Am i the only one that is surprised that no one did a 'Hitlers reaction to RTN trailer' yet?


----------



## zlatko (Jun 26, 2012)

Seirenity said:


> Am i the only one that is surprised that no one did a 'Hitlers reaction to RTN trailer' yet?



me too i am still waithing


----------



## takL (Jun 26, 2012)

i expected the cha-la-suke to surpass cha-la-O. i hope he does better in the upcoming trailer.

chalaO's chala cocking 
chalaO in cha-la glasses with AKB 48  

チャラ(flashy and frivolous) is "chara" in romaji and i use "cha-la" to distinguish it from the other word "chara キャラ"


----------



## takL (Jun 26, 2012)

gus3 said:


> Are there any pics of the Kizashi monument?



Is a nami! thats already confirmed by me and my copy of wsj. and i never lie 

Not just the pic, the article also says "Kizashis title also deserves your notice." and "why is his face on the Hokage Rock...?"

under kish's rough sketch of Kizashi Haruno and on the right of that of Mebuki Harunos. 
"↑ sakuras soft maybe too soft (/gentle and a bit undependable) looking father. why on earth is his face on the Hokage Rock...?
←sakuras "scary when angry" looking mother. Apparently she quarrels with sakura eternally."

ill add kish's handwriting in the 2 sketches when i finish my homework.


----------



## Undead (Jun 26, 2012)

Is Sai and Asuma in the movie? I didn't notice them.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 26, 2012)

takL said:


> i expected the cha-la-suke to surpass cha-la-O. i hope he does better in the upcoming trailer.
> 
> chalaO's chala cocking
> chalaO in cha-la glasses with AKB 48
> ...



I am confused.   Whats the difference between Cha-la and Cha-la-O ?


----------



## takL (Jun 26, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I am confused.   Whats the difference between Cha-la and Cha-la-O ?



チャラ男, a cha-la-O is a チャラい（＝showy, imprudent） guy with the "O" in there meaning a man/boy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 26, 2012)

gus3 said:


> Are there any pics of the Kizashi monument? I haven't seen it. And if it is real, how are you sure that its part of the movie and not that Road to Sakura filler episode?



You can see it . It must be part of the movie because it all takes place in the AU of the movie's plot. These are canon characters, Sakura's parents. The Road to Sakura episode most likely will shed light on them before the movie comes out and the episode will take place in the canon where Minato already was Hokage.

I doubt Kishi would bother to draw a monument face for Kizashi if it wasn't for the movie's plot sake.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jun 26, 2012)

15 second commercial that aired during Naruto SD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH6TzhCOwMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 26, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Probably, but one must not assume it will be NaruxHina in this genjutsu since all the trailer and spoilers have shown is aggressive Hina---> confused Naru .
> 
> And frankly, it would not surprise me that Naruto gets jealous when Sakura starts paying more attention to AU Sasuke (judging by his shocking face of  AU Sasuke flirting with Sakura in the magazine shot when eating ramen) but it will not be the main focus since he is focusing on his mommy and daddy !



Ya what ever dude Shocked face =/= jealousy 





Jeαnne said:


> i was thinking here, if its all an illusion, and sasusaku/naruhina happens...does it mean that kishi is telling us that sasunaru is canon?



It always was.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 26, 2012)

^^did i just see kushina dying in front of naruto?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 26, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> ^^did i just see kushina dying in front of naruto?



fainting i guess


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> ^^did i just see kushina dying in front of naruto?



lol. it seems so. she dies again 



they really are sucking every last drop they can from this "naruto family" thing :rofl


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2012)

Original story / story planning / character design
Kishimoto Masashi

Original author, Kishimoto Masashi's movie, the best fictional movie version.

New still:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 26, 2012)

All I see is Kushina trying to protect Naruto 

Also, Deidaraaaa


----------



## Undead (Jun 26, 2012)

Do any of you know if Sai and / or Asuma is in the movie? I don't think I saw either in the small trailer, or any images.


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> All I see is Kushina trying to protect Naruto
> 
> Also, Deidaraaaa



first hidan, then deidara (i think minato/naruto slices him or something? ) and then................................. itachi


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sai will be in the movie, don't know about Asuma tho


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2012)

Paragon said:


> Do any of you know if Sai and / or Asuma is in the movie? I don't think I saw either in the small trailer, or any images.



Sai was in that large group shot. Therefore, artwork of this movie was made for him, although he wasn't in the cards (I think... was he?) for example.

Asuma and Taka though, I don't think so. None got a shot in the movie group poster.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jun 26, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Asuma and Taka though, I don't think so. None got a shot in the movie group poster.



I've actually been wanting a movie with Taka in for a while...


----------



## BUUUU (Jun 26, 2012)

From twitter



> 劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-『ロード・トゥ・ニンジャ』公開記念イベント開催決定！！ | 新着情報/お知らせ | ナムコ・ナンジャタウン





> 劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-『ロード・トゥ・ニンジャ』公開記念イベント開催決定！！
> コスプレでナンジャタウンを満喫できる「ナンジャ☆コスプレカーニバル」を開催するナムコ・ナンジャタウンにて、2012年6月30日（土）　14時から、ナルト役の竹内順子さんをゲストに迎え、「NARUTO-ナルト-　トークショー」を開催します。
> 当日は竹内さんから劇場版のお話を聞くと共に、お客様のコスチュームやNARUTO衣裳について語るトーク、そして最後はナルトコスチュームの全員で記念撮影をいたします。
> COSMODE増刊?コスナップ?での「NARUTOギャザリング」も開催予定。
> ...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> first hidan, then deidara (i think minato/naruto slices him or something? )


 
Deidara swung his arm at an ink beast of Sai's.


----------



## VKlover11 (Jun 26, 2012)

Google translate:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Public celebration event to be held "Road To Ninja" - NARUTO-Naruto The Movie! ! Namja Town will be held at Namco Namja Town you can enjoy the cosplay a "Nanja ☆ Cosplay Carnival", (Saturday) from 14:00 to June 30, 2012, greeted by a guest role Junko Takeuchi Naruto, "N ARUTO-Naruto - will hold a talk show. " Hear the story of the day along with the movie version from Mr. Takeuchi, NAR and your costume


 (some of it anyway)


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh god, please let the Raikage be in this fvcking movie. Do it Kishi. PLEASE. Imagine what a sassy/effeminate Raikage A would look like..


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 26, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> ^^did i just see kushina dying in front of naruto?


Hope not, if Kishi kills her again


----------



## Jaga (Jun 26, 2012)

Black Nine Tales confirmed via the Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Original Soundtrack.

Theres gonna be 36 songs, one of which is Nine Tails vs Black Nine Tales.


----------



## Metaro (Jun 26, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> ^^did i just see kushina dying in front of naruto?



Please Kishimoto no , please no .


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2012)

She died anyway? lol.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Jun 26, 2012)

nah guys, it just looks like she took a hit for her son. They're not gonna kill her _again_ in this movie. that would be too much


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 26, 2012)

Still, Tamaki loved Haruhi only~


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

so who slices deidera i wonder and kushina gets killed or somehting


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jun 26, 2012)

Man, this looks like it's going to be absolutely amazing.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 26, 2012)

Deidara isn't being sliced, he's slicing two of Sai's Beasts.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 26, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, I can't say I find myself caring about the animation shown in the trailer. Or for a good part of the series, for that matter. I've seen a lot of people complain about animation even when it really does fucking nothing to the overall experience.



Not true. 

As a manga reader of naruto, it is half the experience. I care about how well a fight is put together and animated. Its extremely important. Are you going to tell me you would have not enjoyed sage naruto vs. pain more if it had looked like sasuke vs. killer bee? Your gonna say that the terrible looking fist fighting scene in 164 would not have been better if it had looked like bee's 7 sword assault on sasuke? it wouldnt have excited you more, or made you think " wow, that was awesome"?

I highly doubt it. Go watch episode 25 of shippuden, and then watch 26, and tell me animation doesnt matter.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 26, 2012)

I am going to laugh so hard if Kushina ends up dying despite Naruto trying his best to protect his genjutsu parents.....talk about irony !



MasterSitsu said:


> Ya what ever dude Shocked face =/= jealousy



Well, Naruto does like Sakura though (do not know why, but he does) .

So the most obvious feeling he may feel is some sort of jealousy afterward but not like it would do much of anything either way since he will be focusing on Minato and Kushina.


And any pairing "fanservices" provided will most likely be very minor, anyway, without any closure and still remaining one-sided.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 26, 2012)

There's passionate Sai, a character design sketch for Gai (that face ), and a small comedic scene drawn from the movie.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Naruto and Sakura are bugged eyed and running in a alleyway in the third one !!!!


Probably too shocked with their friends having personality transplants !!!!


And GAI !............WHAT HAS HAPPENEDD TO YOU ????


----------



## Vash (Jun 26, 2012)

.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Gai looks like he's on something.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 27, 2012)

Those expressions on Guy are amazing. 

Can see a bit of Hinata's figure on the right side of his sketch, wonder if that is either a reflection from a nearby image or some ink bleed through from it being an adjacent page.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 27, 2012)

They managed to make Sai look even more..."happy" (synonym for some other word) than his original character design makes him out to be.  Which I assumed up to two minutes ago to be fucking impossible.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 27, 2012)

Find it kind of interesting that Hidan seems to stick out so much in these trailers. Hoping we'll see a new ability from him, since Kishi said he still had more abilities that were never shown.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 27, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Find it kind of interesting that Hidan seems to stick out so much in these trailers. Hoping we'll see a new ability from him, since Kishi said he still had more abilities that were never shown.


It's because Hidan is truly the man behind the mask. 

But he wasn't in the Fifteen Second Trailer. 

Here I'm hoping he gets a good fight, and as you said , maybe a new technique!


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Gai is looking good, as always 

But where is Lee? Seriously I have a hunch in this alternate world Lee died from the operation and Gai is all depressed because of it.


----------



## Gortef (Jun 27, 2012)

Hahaha. Guy indeed looks like someone who's not having any motivation whatsoever.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

this movie is like not naruto but with naruto characters. am i the only one who thinks this?


----------



## Aiku (Jun 27, 2012)

OH MY GOD THE TRAILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

MY MIND WAS BLOWN AT SEEING AU SASUKE GIVING A ROSE TO SAKURA. I CAN'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

OH MAN THIS MOVIE IS GOING TO BE BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 27, 2012)

For anyone curious about that last twitter image with Naruto and his parents (the 'Road to Takoyaki' thing), it was apparently a promotion for Gindaco.

Starting from June 28th, people will be able to buy a special takoyaki box containing 18 takoyaki (which, by the way, WOW. XD Family oriented much?) for 1500 yen - and together, they will receive a Road to Ninja colour poster (I'm assuming the one with Naruto, Minato and Kushina) with a miracle battle card.

This will continue until stocks last (seems like the boxes are about 30.000).


*Spoiler*: __ 









Oh, and about those last images... I'm not sure I understood very well, because information is sparse - but it seems like they were taken from some kind of show/event held at the Sunshine building? It's apparently dedicated to anime movies in general, and the Naruto corner also had many sketches from the movie. Here, a picture from twitter:



I'm assuming there aren't all that many photos around because it's probably prohibited to take them (it usually is)... anyway, here's another poster:


----------



## zlatko (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you think Kurama will be all good and loving towards Naruto, 
Naruto:Give me your chakra 
Kurama: Yes Master anything else shuld i heal those wunds ?


----------



## zlatko (Jun 27, 2012)

Some kind of celebration in Namja town 
 and Google translate  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Public celebration event to be held "Road To Ninja" - NARUTO-Naruto The Movie! !

Namja Town will be held at Namco Namja Town you can enjoy the cosplay a "Nanja ☆ Cosplay Carnival", (Saturday) from 14:00 to June 30, 2012,, "NARUTO-Naruto greeted guests Junko Takeuchi Naruto the role of - will hold a talk show. "

Hear the story of the day along with the movie version from Mr. Takeuchi, the end will be taking pictures at all of the Naruto costume and talk, talk about your costume and costume NARUTO.

Also scheduled to be held "NARUTO Gathering" in the "Kosunappu" special edition COSMODE.


Seat of the talk show ticket is expected to pass it by preference towards the cost NARUTO.
In the costume of NARUTO, Please come and see!


Start Dates] [June 30, 2012 when 14 (Sat)
[Special Stage] Namja Town Square Place macaroni third floor
[Only for cosplay NARUTO-related conditions for participation.
[Note]
The event will shoot TV, magazines, etc. will contain.
For this reason, reflection, etc. to newspapers, magazines, Internet TV ?, there is a possibility to be broadcast, published.
On your understanding, please join us in advance.


Event will to carried out in free space, views out, but can anyone in (requires admission fee of Namja Town separately) free, if the venue is full, including standing, so there is a If you can not get into the venue Please note.


About the seat tickets;
We will distribute tickets seat you can see sitting on the seat.
Seat tickets are limited in number, as described below, will be a lottery.


● distribution conditions lottery ticket: you handed out to the person who can be found at the event will NARUTO cosplay related.
● lottery ticket distribution location: Nanja in Namja Town Arena (Reception Special)
● lottery ticket distribution time: from 10:00 until 12:00 the day, those who come to the reception, passing the ticket lottery for everyone.
(Please come prepared to cosplay or after that, related NARUTO)
※ sequence per person of your way, we will distribute one lottery ticket.
※ If you do not have to line up at 12 o'clock, lottery ticket can not be given.
● Where the results announced lottery: lottery ticket distribution location Nanja Namja Town Arena in a special reception = (
● ticket exchange for seat time: 30 minutes at 12 to 13 when


※ We will exchange tickets and lottery tickets are elected seat.


※ lottery ticket in exchange for those who do not can reach in time will be disabled.
There is no distribution, even if This is the extra ticket.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 27, 2012)

Lovely said:


> There's passionate Sai, a character design sketch for Gai (that face ), and a small comedic scene drawn from the movie.



Hilarious.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 27, 2012)

.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 27, 2012)

new drawings! there is some place called the Sunshine 60 Observatory in Tokyo, Japan where these are hung. damn i wish i could be there! 

anybody from here going there??? if so plz take pix!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't know if I'm seeing this right but it would appear Kimimaru is in the movie as well!


----------



## ch1p (Jun 27, 2012)

That's something I really would like to be explained in a databook. The Narutoverse has microphones, telephones (?), AC, computers but has no cars. What kind of technology they have exacly?


----------



## Jaga (Jun 27, 2012)

can somebody translate this scan? is sakura's plain ass dad hokage?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 27, 2012)

^That is being assumed now.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 27, 2012)

the new sketches are awesome. i loled at guy and naruto and sakura running down the alley.


----------



## AlexaStar (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay, so does anyone actually know for sure what the deal with Itachi is in this movie? I saw him with the other Akatsuki members in the promo images, but what about in the Alternate Universe? Has anyone heard anything regarding that, even if it's just a rumor?


----------



## Olympian (Jun 27, 2012)

I am so hyped up for Hidan but the lack of beard saddens the whole project for me.


----------



## neshru (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt1FDh9RY2Q[/YOUTUBE]


Is this animation from the actual movie? Except for that one scene which is obviously Hiroyuki Yamashita's work, it looks like crap.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2012)

Movie looks nice and intresting.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 27, 2012)

neshru said:


> Is this animation from the actual movie? Except for that one scene which is obviously Hiroyuki Yamashita's work, it looks like crap.



Apparently, dunno why do they take the good animators from the anime if the movie looks like this crap.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

I noticed in that Trailer, Hidan is caught in the line of sight for a 	Hakke Kūshō /Air palm. And Tenten get's three(or two) clashes with Hidan with her Bo Staff.

	Hakke Kūshō ! xD


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

neshru said:


> Is this animation from the actual movie? Except for that one scene which is obviously Hiroyuki Yamashita's work, it looks like crap.



if it's a good movie, animation means nothing to me.


----------



## takL (Jun 27, 2012)

Jaga said:


> can somebody translate this scan?



from the left to the right, top to bottom,

Lifting of embargo in the film! sakura's parents to make their debuts!!
saukra's mother and father, who havent even entered in the original(manga), are to make their first appearances in the movie! what is the unseen daily life of sakura and here parents like? Kizashis title too deserves your notice.

va yasunori matsumoto(for kizashi)
va kazue ikura (for mebuki)
anime chara designs
←the first show of them in colours! Judging from the colours sakura takes after her fathers hair and after her mothers eyes?

(kish's handwritings in the sketches)
kizashi haruno
daddy of sakura haruno
seems aloof from the trivialities in the world and always walks like floating, rocking from side to side.
→（his face when he makes a silly pun）
←on the hokage rock. 
Rather sharply chiselled around the eyes.

mebuki haruno
mummy of sakura haruno.
←a zipper, only on the left side (of the dress)
---whip
with a former Yankee-ish air.
with a grimace, most of the time
→even when she smiles her brows are like this→
↑the eyes are a bit sharper than sakuras
unlike sakuras dad, she moves rather swiftly and linearly.
like her darting eyes when looking for sakura, for instance.

(under the rough sketch of Kizashi Haruno and on the right of that of Mebuki Harunos.)
↑ sakuras soft maybe too soft (/gentle and a bit undependable) looking father. why on earth is his face on the Hokage Rock...?
←sakuras "scary when angry" looking mother. Apparently she quarrels with sakura eternally.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 27, 2012)

This is interesting for Sakura's character analysis. Parents older than expected, no wonder Sakura is a spoiled brat. With a father that is laidback, no wonder she didn't care much about being a ninja early in part I, since there was nothing that could give her some drive (much like the Ino-Shika-Chou trio, no pressure to be "great"). With a mother that seems to be very nitpicking as well, no wonder she found having parents a pain in the arse in chapter 3. :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 27, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> This is interesting for Sakura's character analysis. Parents older than expected, no wonder Sakura is a spoiled brat. With a father that is laidback, no wonder she didn't care much about being a ninja early in part I, since there was nothing that could give her some drive (much like the Ino-Shika-Chou trio, no pressure to be "great"). With a mother that seems to be very nitpicking as well, no wonder she found having parents a pain in the arse in chapter 3. :33


Although, if Kizashi is laidback and Mebuki is strict in the movie, wouldn't they be opposites in canon?  Y'know, the canon they haven't appeared in. At all.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 27, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Although, if Kizashi is laidback and Mebuki is strict in the movie, wouldn't they be opposites in canon?  Y'know, the canon they haven't appeared in. At all.



Kushina seems to have her personality intact (and I assume Minato as well). Seems like the parents jumped the opposites thing. Besides, a pink haired man being strict? No way, that's playing against genre way too much. 

Also interesting... The Uchiha felt that the Senju were in power for far too long and that's why they staged the coup. Minato was the student of Hiruzen, who in turn was chosen by the two Senju bros, so it's just a continuation of that reign. However, now we have a neutral Hokage in power, and Kishimoto makes the Uchiha massacre never taking place (?). Is this a coincidence or validating the claims that yes, the Uchiha's complaints were legitimate?

The laidback Kizashi can be equated to the non-conflict Hiruzen, maybe. 

I can't wait for this movie. The possibilities...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 27, 2012)

Kushina and Minato probably have their personalities intact because they are the protagonist's (Naruto) parents and because they are dead in canon.


Since the manga has yet to shown Sakura's parents, I think it is also a safe assumption that Sakura's parents maybe the opposite of what they are shown in this movie since it is a genjutsu.

A main clue for that is the father's face is on Hokage's Rock meaning he might have been either Hokage or a strong ninja, while in canon....we hear nothing about him as if he is just a normal ninja or civilian.

Of course, we have to hear original Sakura's comments about her parents in this genjutsu compared to how they are in real life during the movie.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 28, 2012)

omg i can't believe that guy is Hokage!!! he looks like those dudes that sells fruits on the road!


----------



## Spica (Jun 28, 2012)

takL said:


> ---whip



Sakura's mother has a whip?


----------



## lacey (Jun 28, 2012)

Gai's character sheet...oh my god, _lol_.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 28, 2012)

I wish Sasuke's parents are in this movie too. Even Sakura's parents are in it...


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 28, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> I wish Sasuke's parents are in this movie too. Even Sakura's parents are in it...



Is it confirmed that they aren't? I was kind of assuming they were...


I can't really see Sasuke acting the way he is if his entire clan has still been murdered.


----------



## Kony (Jun 28, 2012)

A longer trailer tomorrow , right ?


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kony said:


> A longer trailer tomorrow , right ?



There's only this new scene: Animators Corner

Talking about animation, it's the entire style that looks different. Remind me MOV2.


----------



## Kony (Jun 28, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> There's only this new scene: Animators Corner



Yes, but a new trailer must be out tomorrow, no ?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Also interesting... The Uchiha felt that the Senju were in power for far too long and that's why they staged the coup. Minato was the student of Hiruzen, who in turn was chosen by the two Senju bros, so it's just a continuation of that reign. However, now we have a neutral Hokage in power, and Kishimoto makes the Uchiha massacre never taking place (?). Is this a coincidence or validating the claims that yes, the Uchiha's complaints were legitimate?
> 
> The laidback Kizashi can be equated to the non-conflict Hiruzen, maybe.



What is this Ch1p?


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kony said:


> Yes, but a new trailer must be out tomorrow, no ?



Sorry, I read that differently ^^''


----------



## ch1p (Jun 28, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> What is this Ch1p?



Me refusing to suck Senju's dick.


----------



## Datakim (Jun 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Is this a coincidence or validating the claims that yes, the Uchiha's complaints were legitimate?



No. Not given that Minato obviously got the job by simply being insanely strong and qualified, rather than through some Senju-conspiracy. Hiraishin was just too broken, and giving the job to a far weaker Uchiha, simply because they were Uchiha, would have been unjust.

If the Uchiha really thought that the "yellow flash" who basically soloed the war against Iwa getting the job was discrimination, then they would have been idiots.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 28, 2012)

> There's only this new scene: Animators Corner
> 
> Talking about animation, it's the entire style that looks different. Remind me MOV2.



This is because the director of this movie isn't Masahiko Murata but is Hayato Date (director of the first movie of the first Naruto).


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 28, 2012)

From Ohana:

_968 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/06/28(木) 22:07:44.76 ID:GVQClnLNP
映画情報は 

マダラがナルトの頭掴んでる絵 
ナルトの九尾を手に入れようとマダラがある瞳術を発動！術にかかったナルトは?！？ 

サスケがサクラに一輪の花を渡してる絵 
一輪の花を差し出すサスケ！まさかのアプローチにドキドキのサクラ。 
あとはサイとシノの変貌ぶりは本編でチェックしよう！ _

Movie information

A drawing of Madara grasping Naruto's head.
In order to obtain Naruto's Kyuubi, Madara puts into action a certain doujutsu! Caught in the jutsu, Naruto...!?

A drawing of Sasuke handing Sakura a single flower.
Sasuke holds out a single flower! At the unexpected approach, Sakura's heart starts beating fast.

Then, let's check out the way Sai and Shino changed in the original story!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 28, 2012)

What? Where is -yaiba-?


----------



## BeelzeImpman (Jun 28, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> What? Where is -yaiba-?


Lol, that website is full of unreliable sources, -Yaiba- not there is fail, and also, they put a Fairy Tail Original soundtrack being composed by Yasuharu Takanashi and some American guy lol, that entire website is fault and full of nonsense.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 28, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Ohana:
> 
> _968 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/06/28(木) 22:07:44.76 ID:GVQClnLNP
> 映画情報は
> ...



Another Sasuke/Sakura picture released by Shounen Jump.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Me refusing to suck Senju's dick.



I guess it must be hard to fit it in alongside that Uchiha cock .


----------



## ch1p (Jun 28, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Then, let's check out the way Sai and Shino changed in the original story!



Yes, yes!



BeelzeImpman said:


> Lol, that website is full of unreliable sources, -Yaiba- not there is fail, and also, they put a Fairy Tail Original soundtrack being composed by Yasuharu Takanashi and some American guy lol, that entire website is fault and full of nonsense.



True. That site is good for listings and scans. That's it. 



Mr Horrible said:


> I guess it must be hard to fit it in alongside that Uchiha cock .



I refuse that one as well. If you don't know, I like my stories balanced. I dislike black and white morallity. It's fucked up, wrong and delusional. I like my shades of grey very much so. So yeah, I suck neither.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 28, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Ohana:
> 
> _968 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/06/28(木) 22:07:44.76 ID:GVQClnLNP
> 映画情報は
> ...



Can't wait to see those drawings.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jun 28, 2012)

sakura's parents look like shit.


----------



## Jad (Jun 28, 2012)

What do you mean Shino and Sai changed in the original story? Is Kishimoto going to try and show how far the Rookies progressed in the movie?


----------



## Meoky59 (Jun 28, 2012)

I know that this is kind of a stupid question but in Japan does the movie come out in theatres? Or is a 'gets released immediately on dvd' sort of deal?


----------



## Selva (Jun 28, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> There's only this new scene: Animators Corner


Kushina, don't you dare die on us in this movie too 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Then, let's check out the way Sai and Shino changed in the original story!


Have we seen Shino's sketches in the movie yet? I wanna know how he's gonna look like (maybe without the hood or something) 

and oh yeah, thanks for all the translation guys. You're awesome


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 28, 2012)

Meoky59 said:


> I know that this is kind of a stupid question but in Japan does the movie come out in theatres? Or is a 'get's released immediately on dvd' sort of deal?



Same as in the U.S. I believe, out in theaters, then DVD.


----------



## takL (Jun 28, 2012)

Spica said:


> Sakura's mother has a whip?


or whisk 
that's the sound of her raising her hand(/fist?) swiftly  
"サッ" in jp 



Jad said:


> What do you mean Shino and Sai changed in the original story?



nope. not in the original story
あとはサイとシノの変貌ぶりは本編でチェックしよう！ ->
i have to check the article myself but
i guess 本編 honpen in this case means the feature film in question. 
so perhaps its
"as for how Sai and Shino change, check out the movie."



Meoky59 said:


> I know that this is kind of a stupid question but in Japan does the movie come out in theatres? Or is a 'gets released immediately on dvd' sort of deal?



the former on the 28th of july


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 28, 2012)

Spica said:


> Sakura's mother has a whip?


That reminds me of someone else...


----------



## Spica (Jun 28, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> That reminds me of someone else...



Yes! And her dad is freaking Dick Gumshoe.  (Gentle and undependable father)


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 28, 2012)

takL said:


> あとはサイとシノの変貌ぶりは本編でチェックしよう！ ->
> i have to check the article myself but
> i guess 本編 honpen in this case means the feature film in question.
> so perhaps its
> "as for how Sai and Shino change, check out the movie."



Oooh, so that's what she meant with 本編!

I could only find 'original story' as a translation, so I was confused myself. Thank you as always! 

_...though, wait, are they telling us that Shino is going to be kept a complete secret until the movie comes out!?_


Oh, and by the way, another poster in 2ch (not sure if trustworthy) wrote this:

_706 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/06/28(木) 22:47:04.50 ID:SK0tldIS
    サンシャインのサスケラフの横に
    「俺が自分の里にいちゃ悪いか？」みたいな
    台詞が書いてあったから、とりあえずナルトや
    サクラは里抜けしたものだと思って接してる事だけは確かじゃないかね _

...where they claim that on one side of Sasuke's rough sketch in the Sunshine building, they could see written something like 'I was wrong/did something wrong to my village?'.


----------



## takL (Jun 28, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Oooh, so that's what she meant with 本編!
> 
> I could only find 'original story' as a translation, so I was confused myself. Thank you as always!



ur welcome and i always admire ur massive works.


> _...though, wait, are they telling us that Shino is going to be kept a complete secret until the movie comes out!?_



not in the wsj but elsewhere? for ex the sunshine exhibition must have some sketches and chara designs of shino.



> _「俺が自分の里にいちゃ悪いか？」 _


"so what's wrong if i'm in the village?"


----------



## Combine (Jun 28, 2012)

Trailer maybe/hopefully late tomorrow (which will be the 30th in Japan) to coincide with that media day they've been planning for film promotion.


----------



## Drums (Jun 28, 2012)

My inner fangirl is happy.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2012)

When is trailer coming out.


----------



## BUUUU (Jun 28, 2012)

from twitter



> *劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-【公式】*
> 【告知】宣伝バラです。明日30日、東京・有楽町マリオンの１Ｆ時計台前広場にて「夏は映画だ！キャンペーン」イベントを開催！夏の映画興行を盛り上げるキャラクターたちが大集結する中、もちろん我らがナルトも登場！時間は13:30～14:00を予定。明日は有楽町へナルトに会いに行こう！


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 28, 2012)

Really anxious to learn more about Itachi's role.

Actually, I'm excited to see what all of Akatsuki is going to be like.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 28, 2012)

So between 1:30 pm and 2:00 pm JST (I think that's what Japan's timesone stands for) the trailer will be released? (On the thirtieth obviously)


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Really anxious to learn more about Itachi's role.
> 
> Actually, I'm excited to see what all of Akatsuki is going to be like.



i am afraid we will just see akatsuki in the bigenning of the movie


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 29, 2012)

BUUUU said:


> from twitter
> 
> 劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-【公式】
> 【告知】宣伝バラです。明日30日、東京・有楽町マリオンの１Ｆ時計台前広場にて「夏は映画だ！キャンペー ン」イベントを開催！夏の映画興行を盛り上げるキャラクターたちが大集結する中、もちろん我らがナルトも登 場！時間は13:30～14:00を予定。明日は有楽町へナルトに会いに行こう！



It's an announcement saying that tomorrow, in the square in front of the Yurachuko Marion Building Clock Tower in Tokyo, there will be an event where a massive gathering of characters will promote the movies debuting this summer, including Road to Ninja.

Naruto's time is scheduled to be from about 1:30 p.m. to 2:00 p.m..



Addy said:


> i am afraid we will just see akatsuki in the bigenning of the movie



...didn't TakL translate something about the Akatsuki 'lining up' later on in the movie?

I think it was among the little scribbles deciphered by various people in 2ch.

Though of course, we cannot be sure they saw it right...


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> It's an announcement saying that tomorrow, in the square in front of the Yurachuko Marion Building Clock Tower in Tokyo, there will be an event where a massive gathering of characters will promote the movies debuting this summer, including Road to Ninja.
> 
> Naruto's time is scheduled to be from about 1:30 p.m. to 2:00 p.m..
> 
> ...



we pretty much saw everything in the movie like a comic book with minato, kushina and naruto. more trailers and art of minato kushihna naruto, rookie 9. and the only thing we get about akatsuki is:

1- tobi (don't care)
2- deidara being sliced in half. 
3- hidan vs tenten.


not ever art or something new done with them.

seriously, the movie is focusing way too much on shipping and family crap


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 29, 2012)

I think it might make more sense if the rest of the konoha 11 'recover' their senses from the Genjutsu and fight the Akatsuki at the end of the movie.

Tenten and Neji VS Hidan - she is not covered in injuries as shown in the character sketches since in this AU she's supposed to be clumsy with weapons 

I can't see Sai fighting in that outfit, seriously. And the scene with Deidara shows him slicing through Sai's ink beaats


----------



## calimike (Jun 29, 2012)

@TSUKIJI_GINDACO tweeted【銀だこ?NARUTO情報】好評発売中のコラボたこ焼‼ 東京ドームシティ内のラクーア店には特大サイズのナルト一家が出現‼ この週末は、みんなで一緒に写真を撮ってみて下さい！


----------



## gus3 (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice find. I would have replied to your earlier posts, but your troll face avatar made me overly cautious.

So, who can translate for us?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 29, 2012)

gus3 said:


> So, who can translate for us?



_Gindako x Naruto information - At the Laqua shop in Tokyo Dome City, the appearance of Naruto's family in an extra large size! This weekend, come and take some photos all together!_

It's about that Takoyaki thing that I translated .

Basically, at Gindako they're doing a joint promotion with Road to Ninja; people will be able to buy a special takoyaki box in a cute package with drawings of Naruto, Minato and Kushina outside, and of Killer Bee inside (according to reports from 2ch; which kind of makes sense, with him being an octopus).


----------



## gus3 (Jun 29, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _Gindako x Naruto information - At the Laqua shop in Tokyo Dome City, the appearance of Naruto's family in an extra large size! This weekend, come and take some photos all together!_
> 
> It's about that Takoyaki thing that I translated .
> 
> Basically, at Gindako they're doing a joint promotion with Road to Ninja; people will be able to buy a special takoyaki box in a cute package with drawings of Naruto, Minato and Kushina outside, and of Killer Bee inside (according to reports from 2ch; which kind of makes sense, with him being an octopus).



It would have made sense if they added some beef to the takoyaki. Just imagine the combined flavor.

Do you think they deliver? Specifically to America.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 29, 2012)

gus3 said:


> Do you think they deliver? Specifically to America.



Alas, I doubt it... and they've already said that stocks are limited. XD


By the way, was another short trailer scheduled to appear today, before the long one? Because people in 2ch are all talking about a new TV trailer.

From a report over there:


*Spoiler*: __ 



834 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/06/29(金) 18:33:56.13 ID:F/Kl4HqB
サクラ「サスケ君……？」 
サスケ「俺が里に居ちゃ悪いかよ」 

ヒナタ「ぶっ殺す」 

ナルト「（クシナを抱きしめながら）一度……こうしてみたかった」 
ミナト「おかえり、ナルト」 
ただいま。 

クシナ「危ない！ナルト！」 
ナルト「母ちゃぁああん！」 

マダラ「愛は最も人を弱くする」 

ミナト「子供を守るのが親の役目だ」 
ナルト「なら、親を超えるのが子供の役目だ！」

愛を守るか世界を守るか 




_Sakura: "Sasuke-kun......?"
Sasuke: "What, is there something wrong with me being in the village?"

Hinata: "I'll kill you."

Naruto: (while holding Kushina) "I wanted to try doing this... at least once."
Minato: "Welcome back, Naruto."
Naruto: "I'm back."

Kushina: "It's dangerous! Naruto!"
Naruto: "Kaa-chaaaaaan!"

Madara: "Most of all, love is what makes people weak."

Minato: "Protecting one's children is a parent's duty."
Naruto: "Then, surpassing one's parent is a child's duty!"

To protect love, or to protect the world?_


Seems also that the various Naruto family pictures that they've been posting on Twitter were part of an family album....? 

Oh, and everyone is saying that the 'masked man''s side bangs looks exactly like Sasuke's.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2012)

Is Hinata saying that to Naruto?


----------



## Fay (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol aside from flirty Sauce I'm beginning to warm up to bitchy Hinata .


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 29, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata: "I'll kill you."



 Watch out, Naruto...


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2012)

Possibly a Yandere?


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jun 29, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Alas, I doubt it... and they've already said that stocks are limited. XD
> 
> 
> By the way, was another short trailer scheduled to appear today, before the long one? Because people in 2ch are all talking about a new TV trailer.
> ...



I can confirm that the information is true, the 1 minute trailer aired on Sakiyomi Jan Bang! And if you don't believe me here are some screenshots of the new scenes 


*Spoiler*: __ 





^So Sakura's dad does seem to be Hokage, and that photo album pek, 

they seemed to reuse scenes from episodes 248 and 249


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 29, 2012)

I think the Hinata quote is where said "I'll Kill you" could not be where she shook Naruto but rather facing an enemy or threatening someone.

When will we see the new trailer?


----------



## Fay (Jun 29, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> I can confirm that the information is true, the 1 minute trailer aired on Sakiyomi Jan Bang! And if you don't believe me here are some screenshots of the new scenes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No screenshots from Saucecakes?


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think the Hinata quote is where said "I'll Kill you" could not be where she shook Naruto but rather facing an enemy or threatening someone.
> 
> When will we see the new trailer?



No she definitely said it when she was shaking Naruto like you saw in the 30 sec trailer



Fay said:


> No screenshots from Saucecakes?



He didn't get any new scenes :V


----------



## Saunion (Jun 29, 2012)

Mmmm... Why is Sasuke wearing Tobi/Evil Naruto's mask here? I don't get it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 29, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> No she definitely said it when she was shaking Naruto like you saw in the 30 sec trailer



Are you sure, I mean have you seen it?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> He didn't get any new scenes :V



 Then what's with the first part of the script?


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Are you sure, I mean have you seen it?



Yes I have, I recorded it when it aired on Sakiyomi Jan Bang! and that's how I took those screenshots 

I'm probably not going to upload it though, because I'd rather wait for when they release it on the movie's website where there aren't logos in the corners


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jun 29, 2012)

That must be Sasuke with the mask. Now I'm confused lol. Don't tell me Sasuke is actually Tobi or something.

There are no other screen shots of Sasuke, but what about his line about being in the village? Was that in the trailer?


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Is Lee dynamic entry kicking Kisame and Gai dynamic kicking Itachi?


I think I orgasmed. I am shaking man, I think I am shaking of exciement.


Is Team Gai vs'ing Akatsuki or something 

Oh man I am pumped for this movie.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Didn't Kishimoto say he selected scenes from the movie to be shown in the trailer personally?


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

so itachi is in the movie........... don't tell me he is defeated by rookie 9? 


or this new sasuke?


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> so itachi is in the movie........... don't tell me he is defeated by rookie 9?
> 
> 
> or this new sasuke?



 Defeated by Gai. It's even more sweeter xD

It's probably a crow bunshin though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



......or not MWAHAHAHA


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> Is Lee dynamic entry kicking Kisame and Gai dynamic kicking Itachi?
> 
> 
> I think I orgasmed. I am shaking man, I think I am shaking of exciement.
> ...



now i lost all hope in humanity


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> Defeated by Gai. It's even more sweeter xD
> 
> It's probably a crow bunshin though.
> 
> ...



anime team hating on itachi 

probably some minatotards  

still, sasuke masked dude should be awesome........... wait, it's  a naurto movie, of course he won't


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> now i lost all hope in humanity



Dude we never got any panel time from any of the Rookies. I mean look at the trailer, Tenten gets some time to shine, and she blocks two strikes from Hidan without breaking a sweat, and Neji blocks a strike and it seems he . That's two strikes blocked by Tenten, that's as much of a clash Hidan got with Asuma or Kakashi in the manga.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

I remember a translation saying Kishimoto picked the scenes personally to be shown in the trailer, and all the fighting scenes go to Team Gai. Maybe it's redemption for them not being in the Pain invasion  We all know what would have happened than


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> Dude we never got any panel time from any of the Rookies. I mean look at the trailer, Tenten gets some time to shine, and she blocks two strikes from Hidan without breaking a sweat, and Neji blocks a strike and it seems he . That's two strikes blocked by Tenten, that's as much of a clash Hidan got with Asuma or Kakashi in the manga.



i will quote aizen on this "since when were you under the impression that i give a crap about rookie 9? "



seriously, did you read my posts here? most of them are either bitching about akatsuki not being there or bashing naruto's family moments.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> i will quote aizen on this "since were you under the impression that i give a crap about rookie 9? "
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, did you read my posts here? most of them are either bitching about akatsuki not being there or bashing naruto's family moments.



xD I am hoping those fight scenes aren't genjutsu related. 

I have a feeling Team Gai fights Akatsuki's first invasion of fighters. I think they are first on the scene to the fight, than later Minato and Konoha pals arrive. That's my assumption/

Edit: Squash that, I don't know if this is outside of genjutsu or not, so Minato might not be the back up xD

It seems like Akatsuki is a HUGE part of the movie though, so I don't see why the complaints.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 29, 2012)

Is there a new trailer already? Any link? Confused by the last two pages


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> xD I am hoping those fight scenes aren't genjutsu related.
> 
> I have a feeling Team Gai fights Akatsuki's first invasion of fighters. I think they are first on the scene to the fight, than later Minato and Konoha pals arrive. That's my assumption/
> 
> ...


you do realize they just revealed akatsuki aside from a poster or two?  in other words, it's in either the beginning of the movie or a few minutes at best while naruto fights the "masked guy".


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Is there a new trailer already? Any link? Confused by the last two pages



There is a new trailer, but it hasn't been uploaded yet.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> you do realize they just revealed akatsuki aside from a poster or two?  in other words, it's in either the beginning of the movie or a few minutes at best while naruto fights the "masked guy".



I reckon will get a good 30 minutes of dedicated to Akatsuki me-thinks. They seem to pop up in the trailers quite a few times.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 29, 2012)

It's the first indication that Lee is in the show!!!! Yayyy!!!! 

So Team Guy go up against Kisame and Hidan at least... Deidara may be fighting Sai...
We still have Konan, Kakuzu, Itachi, Pain, Sasori etc... 

I'm quite excited for the movie! I love the Akatsuki!!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> now i lost all hope in humanity



Considering how some of the Akatsuki members got owned so far in the war I'm not that surprised they are getting owned again in a movie.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 29, 2012)

so the trailer when is his flight ariveing ?


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> It's the first indication that Lee is in the show!!!! Yayyy!!!!
> 
> So Team Guy go up against Kisame and Hidan at least... Deidara may be fighting Sai...
> We still have Konan, Kakuzu, Itachi, Pain, Sasori etc...
> ...



Actually I could quite easily make out that Gai was kicking Itachi in that scene, from his hair.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 29, 2012)

OFFICIAL FULL THEME SONG FOR THE MOVIE IS OUT!!!


----------



## Kusa (Jun 29, 2012)

Omg the screenshots with Naruto and his family


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 29, 2012)

Jaga said:


> OFFICIAL FULL THEME SONG FOR THE MOVIE IS OUT!!!



Blocked in my country.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Since the official movie website still hasn't been updated with the new trailer, I uploaded it now

 Powered by VideoBam - Free Video Hosting


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2012)

Says its blocked on copyright. 

Here's another link.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 29, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Since the official movie website still hasn't been updated with the new trailer, I uploaded it now
> 
> Powered by VideoBam - Free Video Hosting



 Awsomeeeeeeeeeeee, i whuld merry you if you where a girl


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you very much ShippuudenBleach101!! You're the best!


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 as much as I am grateful to you, what you uploaded is probably the most slowest thing I have ever tries to watch. I have a pretty fast internet connection and I could only watch 5 seconds of the trailer in 10 minutes. Perhaps you could upload to your youtube account if its cool? Don't want to come of as a jerk so if you don't its cool.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> ShippuudenBleach101 as much as I am grateful to you, what you uploaded is probably the most slowest thing I have ever tries to watch. I have a pretty fast internet connection and I could only watch 5 seconds of the trailer in 10 minutes. Perhaps you could upload to your youtube account if its cool? Don't want to come of as a jerk so if you don't its cool.



I have the same problem.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> ShippuudenBleach101 as much as I am grateful to you, what you uploaded is probably the most slowest thing I have ever tries to watch. I have a pretty fast internet connection and I could only watch 5 seconds of the trailer in 10 minutes. Perhaps you could upload to your youtube account if its cool? Don't want to come of as a jerk so if you don't its cool.



Yeah, I have a hard time viewing it as well.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 29, 2012)

The new trailer looks epic. I love the Bijuu Dama at the beginning.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 29, 2012)

Doesn't load :/


----------



## zlatko (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> ShippuudenBleach101 as much as I am grateful to you, what you uploaded is probably the most slowest thing I have ever tries to watch. I have a pretty fast internet connection and I could only watch 5 seconds of the trailer in 10 minutes. Perhaps you could upload to your youtube account if its cool? Don't want to come of as a jerk so if you don't its cool.





Kαrin said:


> I have the same problem.



his previus 3 acount where deleted becouse of copyrights  i could try to upload on mine but with mine 300 kb/s conection that will go veryyyyyyyyyyyyy slow.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

I thought this was his youtube account  xD Seems like he already has copyright content on it anyways


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 29, 2012)

Have you guys tried the download link at the bottom? It's only 5.3 MB.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> I thought this was his youtube account  xD Seems like he already has copyright content on it anyways



he will explain better i know i had the same problem with blood prison and when i asked him he said that youtube is buging him so then we where on megavideo which was awsome and fast but than USA closed megavideo


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Have you guys tried the download link at the bottom? It's only 5.3 MB.



You know what, I didn't even see that. Cheers xD

Edit: nevermine, the donwload is like 2.5 kb's anyways xD


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 29, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101...


*Spoiler*: __ 



You are in my eyes, one of the greatest heros of the internet. 

THANK YOU...
*Spoiler*: __ 



thank you


----------



## zlatko (Jun 29, 2012)

did a see naruto doing a BIG ASS bijydama after his mother getining wunded or dying ? also at the end of the trailer it says we will get a special masashi kishimoto motion comick DVD


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 29, 2012)

O_o THIS IS NEW FROM THE FACEBOOK! SOMEONE PLEASE TRANSLATE IT!

宣伝部のKです。
皆さん、こんばんは。

今日は忙しくて困っていたら、
ベアブリックナルトが影分身して
私の仕事を手伝ってくれました！！
... 

ということで、いよいよ、
明日から上映映画館ではベアブリック付前売券が販売されます。ナルトとミナト、クシナ、３種類ありますので、家族や友達、皆で楽しんでみてはいかがでしょう。
（6月30日から開始される劇場前売券第2プレゼントに関してご存じない方は、こちらのFBの6月14日のニュース、
もしくは公式HPをご覧ください。）

また、明日から映画館で上映される90秒の予告が、
公式HPでも見ることが出来るようになります。
ぜひ、ご覧ください。
よくよく見るとまだ分からないコトや謎があるかもしれません。もちろん、ネタバレはないし推理することは難しいと思います。予告は映画を楽しみにしてもらうためのものです。
公開まであと少し。応援どうぞよろしくお願いします！！


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2012)

^ Think it says that the 90 second trailer will premiere tomorrow.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 29, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> O_o THIS IS NEW FROM THE FACEBOOK! SOMEONE PLEASE TRANSLATE IT!



Why so excited? XD

It's nothing major.

K-san says he's having fun with his Naruto bearbricks.

He reminds everyone that starting from tomorrow, it will be possible to buy tickets for the movie sold in advance - and that by buying those, people will also get a bearbrick (Naruto, Minato or Kushina).

Then he says that the 90 seconds trailer will premiere tomorrow in theatres.

He says to watch it carefully, since it contains hints to the many misteries of the movie - but also that there are no spoilers in it, so it might be difficult to understand things.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry, i guess im a little too excited about the trailer we just got


----------



## zlatko (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope youtube wont delete it, i didn't blured the shippundenbleach101 text becouse that is the original "owner"  also i credit him in the description honor among pirates 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33kx5HGLrdA&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Man, Tenten, I heard 3 clashing sounds. It seems like she is on par with Hidans Sycthe skills.

Also Lee and Gai giving the smack down to Itachi and Kisame  Eat it up haters.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2012)

zlatko said:


> I hope youtube wont delete it, i didn't blured the shippundenbleach101 text becouse that is the original "owner"  also i credit him in the description honor among pirates
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33kx5HGLrdA&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks for uploading it.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 29, 2012)

zlatko said:


> I hope youtube wont delete it, i didn't blured the shippundenbleach101 text becouse that is the original "owner"  also i credit him in the description honor among pirates
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33kx5HGLrdA&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



Thank you! 

Hinata


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 29, 2012)

I want some subs up in here!


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 29, 2012)

I wonder what Naruto did for Hinata to want to strangle him. 

Also, Kushina comes back to life??


----------



## Drums (Jun 29, 2012)

If Hinata in this movie is the opposite of her cannon self, then I imagine one wouldn't need to do a lot to get her like that. 

Although, in this case, she may just be bullyin Naruto cause she likes him.


----------



## ryz (Jun 29, 2012)

Did Hinata just threaten to kill Naruto?

I think I heard a "korosu" in her dialogue, that means kill, right?

Definately _Hina_Naru now ;p

She wears the short, short, pantsu!


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Now one is discussing Itachi getting jumped on by Gai via Dynamic entry @___@ I wander why? xD


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 29, 2012)

Poor Naruto...Better if he stays away from this Hinata...no,better if he stays away from the country while this Hinata is in Konoha.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 29, 2012)

ryz said:


> I think I heard a "korosu" in her dialogue, that means kill, right?



According to 2ch, she said 'bukkorosu' - which means 'to kill, to beat to death'.


Anyway... at the moment I'm not at home, so I can't hear the sound of the trailer myself. But if the 2ch summary was correct, the translation should go something like this:


_Sakura: "Sasuke-kun......?"
Sasuke: "What, is there something wrong with me being in the village?"

Hinata: "I'll kill you."

Naruto: (while holding Kushina) "I wanted to try doing this... at least once."
Minato: "Welcome back, Naruto."

Written text: "I'm back."

Kushina: "It's dangerous! Naruto!"
Naruto: "Kaa-chaaaaaan!"

Madara: "Most of all, love is what makes people weak."

Minato: "Protecting one's children is a parent's duty."
Naruto: "Then, surpassing one's parent is a child's duty!"

Written text: "What you must protect... is it love, or the world?"_


----------



## ryz (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> Now one is discussing Itachi getting jumped on by Gai via Dynamic entry @___@ I wander why? xD



Because frankly, I am sick and tired of that guy. I have seen him live twice, I have intention to see his third lifetime.



mezzomarinaio said:


> According to 2ch, she said 'bukkorosu' - which means 'to kill, to beat to death'.
> 
> _Hinata: "I'll kill you."_


Ah thanks


mezzomarinaio said:


> _Sakura: "Sasuke-kun......?"
> *Sasuke: "What, is there something wrong with me being in the village?"*_


Sasuke quote doesn't seem to match the action in the scene, in which he is giving her a rose, and IIRC, was in the last trailer too, which was translated as "I am your ally".


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2012)

^ Yes, likely because that was from a different scene. We'll probably see it during the official trailer.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 29, 2012)

So if shino is keept a secret do you think he will be shown without glases in the AU ?


----------



## mayumi (Jun 29, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Poor Naruto...Better if he stays away from this Hinata...no,better if he stays away from the country while this Hinata is in Konoha.



I would rather like to see Hinata try to do that infront of Kushina. Naruto seems to be a big Mama's boy though. Hinata needs to try really hard


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 29, 2012)

mayumi said:


> I would rather like to see Hinata try to do that infront of Kushina. Naruto seems to be a big Mama's boy though. Hinata needs to try really hard



Oh,yeah.You're right about that


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2012)

awesome trailer


----------



## zlatko (Jun 29, 2012)

I imagine Hinata saying to naruto 
Hinata: Naruto tonight we go out you will come to my house with a buket of flowers ask my father to take me out and give me the flowers, and at the end of the night i might alow you to kiss me 
Naruto: but i have to find tobi
Hinata: if i dont see you tonight at my door step I WIll Kill You


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jun 29, 2012)

zlatko said:


> I imagine Hinata saying to naruto
> Hinata: Naruto tonight we go out you will come to my house with a buket of flowers ask my father to take me out and give me the flowers, and at the end of the night i might alow you to kiss me
> Naruto: but i have to find tobi
> Hinata: if i dont see you tonight at my door step I WIll Kill You



Yeah, believe it


----------



## Evolution (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe Naruto saw this Hinata and started drooling at her body or maybe he touched her boobs without permision.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 29, 2012)

It's more like Naruto wanted to go away from her in fear and Au Hinata treated him.
But yeah...maybe Naruto made a comment about her way of dressing or hinata invited him to go somewhere and he refused or something...


----------



## takL (Jun 29, 2012)

zlatko said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33kx5HGLrdA&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



ill translate alll starting from "16 years ago 9b was released by the masked man and dad and  mum died protecting the village and...me. 9b is now sealed inside of me"  
for now from the mark 0:37 to 0:42
sakura: sasuke-kun?
sasuke: are there any problems if Im in my village?
hinata:i'll fucking kill ya!


----------



## Mako (Jun 29, 2012)

takL said:


> ill translate alll starting from "16 years ago 9b was released by the masked man and dad and  mum died protecting the village and...me. 9b is now sealed inside of me"
> for now from the mark 0:37 to 0:42
> sakura: sasuke-kun?
> sasuke: are there any problems if Im in my village?
> *hinata:i'll fucking kill ya!*



 Oh shit, Hinata's in a pissy mood in the trailer. I like it.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2012)

> hinata:i'll fucking kill ya!



Uh oh, a Yandere for sure.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> He says to watch it carefully, since it contains hints to the many misteries of the movie - but also that there are no spoilers in it, so it might be difficult to understand things.



This is blatant pandering to the anal retentive Evangelion fan within me. Well played Kishimoto, well played.

Scenes (IN SPOILER WHAT WE ALREADY HAD)




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 


















*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Big G (Jun 29, 2012)

More like:

Hinata: GIVE ME A BABY OR I WILL KILL YOU!


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2012)

The hair lenght is a mistake, as spotted before.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 












<3


----------



## ryz (Jun 29, 2012)

takL said:


> hinata:i'll fucking kill ya!


Whoa! Dem fighting words, Hinata! 

I feel maybe you are translating this too strongly?



takL said:


> sasuke: are there any problems if Im in my village?]


What bugs me about this is that scene doesn't match the words, if he is really saying that, the the trailer was made badly, they shouldn't have used the flower giving scene for that.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 29, 2012)

The trailer is on the official site too now
Media and Sport told VOA


----------



## Nagiza (Jun 29, 2012)

The screenshots of young Naruto, Minato, and Kushina are absolutely adorable.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2012)

such a classic


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



















SAUCE WTF


*Spoiler*: __ 











END


----------



## FrayedThread (Jun 29, 2012)

Those screen caps with Naruto & Kushina.


----------



## Deadway (Jun 29, 2012)

Great, that trailer showed almost nothing new.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 29, 2012)

I liked Tobi's voice actor in this trailer.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 29, 2012)

Hinata has become a lioness!


----------



## takL (Jun 29, 2012)

hinata:cos we cant lose no matter what!
naruto: come!
naruto: (unreadable)
naruto: I'm not going to let you(/them) get away with that!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 29, 2012)

So Shitty AU Minato and Hokage Minato will be in the movie?


----------



## BUUUU (Jun 29, 2012)

from twitter



> 公式サイトに90秒の最新予告編をUPいたしました！！皆様是非ご覧ください！！(by 公式HP担当W）


----------



## takL (Jun 29, 2012)

ryz said:


> Whoa! Dem fighting words, Hinata!
> 
> I feel maybe you are translating this too strongly?
> 
> What bugs me about this is that scene doesn't match the words, if he is really saying that, the the trailer was made badly, they shouldn't have used the flower giving scene for that.



well no. she says "*bu*kkorosu" there. with "bu" that is like fucking , bloody etc. she doesnt say just  korosu(kill you/em)

agreed bout the sasuke line, especially after we saw the same image with a rose saying a completely different thing in the previous cm.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome trailer.

The full song is nice, too.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Someone had to do it;


*Link Removed*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice!!! Looking forward to the new trailer 

Seems like Lee looks the same and Gai isn't as moody as he seems?


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Nice!!! Looking forward to the new trailer
> 
> Seems like Lee looks the same and Gai isn't as moody as he seems?



I don't think it's the AU versions of themselves in those particular scenes.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't wait for this movie. The trailer and the screenshots are great. Love the family moments with Naruto and his parents and love all the Naruto clones wearing Minato's coat.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> I don't think it's the AU versions of themselves in those particular scenes.



:amazed

Now that I look at it... yeah. Seeing how Tenten isn't the "clumsy" version.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2012)

A bit more action in this trailer, liked it.

I wonder if that line from Sasuke that everyone's talking about is not the only one purposely misplaced in the trailer, like it really does not belong to that scene where he gives the red rose to Sakura.


----------



## Xaven (Jun 29, 2012)

I believe I can clear up the confusion about the Akatsuki. According to the official synopsis for the movie, the fight with the Akatsuki happens in the normal universe. So, it would be the normal versions of everyone fighting the Akatsuki, not the AU versions.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

It looks soo weird and surreal seeing Hidan and Tenten fighting each other. I'd never imagine those two clashing.


----------



## Xaven (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah. This movie has to potential to be awesome in so many ways.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> calimike said:
> 
> 
> > Bigger pic of special DVD
> ...


----------



## zlatko (Jun 29, 2012)

I was thinking if naruto's parents didnt die there are 2 things The kyubi is in naruto and in Kushina and the Kyubi isnt in anybody and will atack Konoha becouse we did saw the Kyubi going on a rampage and i think that was from the AU world


----------



## Saunion (Jun 29, 2012)

zlatko said:


> I was thinking if naruto's parents didnt die there are 2 things The kyubi is in naruto and in Kushina and the Kyubi isnt in anybody and will atack Konoha becouse we did saw the Kyubi going on a rampage and i think that was from the AU world



From some dialogue that was posted earlier in this thread, it seems like Tobi (who takes the shape of Naruto) has Kyuubi in the AU. But then again there's that pic where Naruto wearing the Hokage cloak is riding on Kyuubi's head and facing Dark Kyuubi. So it's pretty confusing.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, I'm back home now so I can finally hear the trailer for myself.

Let's see, from what I could understand...


_Voiceover: This place... is a world where the masked man altered everything.

Written words - The genjutsu world

Sakura: ?Sasuke-kun????
Sasuke: ?Is there something wrong with me being in my own village??

Written words - Flashy Sasuke!?

Hinata: ?I will fucking kill you.?

Angry Hinata!!

Voiceover: And then... in front of Naruto's eyes appear...

Written words - The mother and father who should be dead

Naruto: "Tou-chan...! Kaa-chan...!"
Kushina: (shouting at him) "Narutooooooo!"

Tobi (?): "...................................................."

Naruto: (while holding Kushina) "I've always wanted to do this... it was my dream."
Minato: "Welcome home."
Naruto: "I'm home."

Tobi: "Most of all, love is what makes people weak."

Written words - What you should protect, is it love? Or the world?

Written words - The Akatsuki come back

Kushina: ?It?s dangerous!? 
Naruto: ?Kaa-chaaaaaan!?

Written words - The fight that has surpassed the original work

Tobi: "After sixteen years... your Kyuubi is finally in my hands!"

Minato: ?Protecting one's child is a parent?s duty!?
Naruto: ?Well then, surpassing my parent is mine!?

Naruto: "My nakama... my family... my bonds... I will protect them for sure, dattebayo!"_


I'm sorry, but I really cannot decipher what Tobi (?) is saying in that one part... he whispers so oddily. I'll have to leave it to TakL. Who is also welcome to correct anything else I might have gotten wrong, of course. XD


P.S. Oh, and at the end they're promoting the special DVD and miracle battle card that will be given to people who go to the theatre.


----------



## PopoTime (Jun 29, 2012)

:'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(




So it seems Naruto and Sakura are the only ones who know they're in a genjutsu?


----------



## Combine (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Akatsuki will not only be appearing at the opening of the film. One of the translated script lines posted in this thread mentioned them fighting and fending off the Nine-tails.


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

dis movie................ well, in canon itachi is still god so.....


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2012)

Itachi is leader of akatsuki? daaaamn


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> Itachi is leader of akatsuki? daaaamn



really? 


see, told you itachi is still god even in defeat 


*Spoiler*: __ 



but seriously, is he?


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2012)

He's standing up there with Konan and Pain, seems like it


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> He's standing up there with Konan and Pain, seems like it



that doesn't mean anything since itachi > konan and pain as far as relevance goes


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> that doesn't mean anything since itachi > konan and pain as far as relevance goes



Gai > Itachi  *signature*  I guess xD


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> Gai > Itachi  *signature*  I guess xD



i can't believe i am demeaning myself to the status of paring shippers but "just like hinata/naruhina moments, it's anime filler ".


----------



## Mako (Jun 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> Itachi is leader of akatsuki? daaaamn



I like this. A LOT. Thank you Kishi. (If it ends up happening.)


----------



## Metaro (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm not sure if this has been posted  but here is the full version of AKFG's song .

Itachi, leader? Oh dearrrrrrrrrrrr .


----------



## Sablés (Jun 29, 2012)

Why the hell is Itachi in front of Pain?


----------



## zlatko (Jun 29, 2012)

will someone sub the trailer cuz i dont now a thing on how to do that


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol Hinata,

So will there be another trailer because all this trailer didn't really provide that much info.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 29, 2012)

Well here it is, I dont know if it's corectly subed but still 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ynkOic7uss&feature=em-video_response_received[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Joker J (Jun 29, 2012)

Does Naruto get to see himself grow up wit his parents? What if there are two Naruto's?...


----------



## Gortef (Jun 29, 2012)

Nana had really lowered her voice down for Hinata in this movie. That was rather surprising.

But damn I want to see Shino so much. Ha has all the possibilities to be absolutely hilarious in the Genjutsu world.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2012)

Hopefully the articles from Jump will be uploaded tomorrow along with the trailer.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 29, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Hopefully the articles from Jump will be uploaded tomorrow along with the trailer.



So there will be another trailer tomorrow?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2012)

There should be. I don't think this was the final trailer.


----------



## Rima (Jun 29, 2012)

Come on 2013.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 29, 2012)

Shit, 6 pages of new posts. Madara sounds wickedly evil in that trailer which I love. Wish I was born as a Japanese man.


----------



## Combine (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm disappointed in the trailer because it didn't show that much. Sure, that means the movie will have more surprises that aren't spoiled by trailers, but for us in the West, that's going to be a very long wait.

I suppose there may be some new footage put into the altered Naruto anime OP which should begin once the movie is released.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> i can't believe i am demeaning myself to the status of paring shippers but "just like hinata/naruhina moments, it's anime filler ".



Filler, sure~ But in terms of canon 'material' feats etc... Oh you better believe that shit is real. Kishimoto's king of his own Naruto universe, if he shows something, it's canon. I mean if you can't accept the storyboards or the movie's material as canon, than you might as well throw out the Manga, the Databook, interviews, and every single other thing Kishimoto wrote. There is no difference between him putting pencil to paper to draw up scenes for this movie and drawing scenes in the manga. I'm ready to accept whatever flaws that may show up for my character(s).

I have a feeling you already know that all the Akatsuki members going to get defeated, seeing as though Good guys always win. And I think your worried Itachi is going to be defeated in a way that he hasn't yet been already, or show vulnerabilities.


----------



## Joker J (Jun 29, 2012)

*Hopes for new Hidan techniques*


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 29, 2012)

DAT TRAILER. 

Wasn't there some info about a dark? Naruto or something? I'm guessing that's who the masked person is?... In the comic thing, he even looks like he has Nardo hair lol


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> Filler, sure~ But in terms of canon 'material' feats etc... Oh you better believe that shit is real. Kishimoto's king of his own Naruto universe, if he shows something, it's canon. I mean if you can't accept the storyboards or the movie's material as canon, than you might as well throw out the Manga, the Databook, interviews, and every single other thing Kishimoto wrote. There is no difference between him putting pencil to paper to draw up scenes for this movie and drawing scenes in the manga. I'm ready to accept whatever flaws that may show up for my character(s).


 i have some reasons but i will get banned for discussing them so i will end discussing this part of your post with this:

yes, because i am supposed to believe that kishi wrote this movie? 




> Written by
> *Yuka Miyata*
> Masashi Kishimoto



if it said only "kishi" i would just stfu and swallow my own words  

as far as i am concerned (ever since the first day we knew about the writers of the movie i had this opinion btw) kishi can say that he approves this movie but to me that is advertisement at it's finest (or lowest depending on your vie point like "selling out").

to me, filler is filler unless produced directly by kishi himself like the rock lee spinoff (i love it even with trolling orochimaru ) since two writers writing a naruto movie instead of the guy himself or the other guy as an editor is a fancy way of saying "one guy wrote it but it ain't kishi". i think at one point, (my memory is not that good) kishi said that he gave some hints like "hinata should say "naruto-kun"." so confident he wrote it 

however, the reasons i can not discuss are the more obvious.



> *
> I have a feeling you already know that all the Akatsuki members going to get defeated, seeing as though Good guys always win.* And I think your worried Itachi is going to be defeated in a way that he hasn't yet been already, or show vulnerabilities.


because itachi is evil? then again, i wonder how the handled the uchiha subplot. did itachi kill them?


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> i have some reasons but i will get banned for discussing them so i will end discussing this part of your post with this:
> 
> yes, because i am supposed to believe that kishi wrote this movie?
> 
> ...



Kishimoto was a lead script writer, there have been translations of Kishimoto personally looking at every story board and script. I will find the translations after. But Kishimoto's 100% dedicated to this movie, there is no reason why it wouldn't be canon. Just because another guy is writing with him, doesn't mean it's not canon. If Kishimoto approves his own "love child of a story line" than who is it for you to say it isn't canon lol. I'm sorry but it is, I mean Kishi has editors for his manga, people work for him on producing his Naruto manga, is that not canon now? Dude watch the trailers, they even say "Kishimoto wrote.....blah blah blah.....". The first trailer, it's subbed for you, it explains Kishimoto is on this movie like white on rice on paper plate in a snow storm.


----------



## Xaven (Jun 29, 2012)

I know I shouldn't get into the middle of this, Addy and Jad, but back in May, the voice actors for Naruto and Kakashi talked about Road to Ninja. This was one of the things they said.

"This year’s movie will not be an original story like they’ve been up until now – it will follow the original work."

I'll let you two make your own interpretations of that statement.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Xaven said:


> I know I shouldn't get into the middle of this, Addy and Jad, but back in May, the voice actors for Naruto and Kakashi talked about Road to Ninja. This was one of the things they said.
> 
> "This year’s movie will not be an original story like they’ve been up until now – it will follow the original work."
> 
> I'll let you two make your own interpretations of that statement.



The way I interpret this;

The movies released before all followed their own stories not tied in with the original, but this movie ties in with the world Kishimoto created (his work).

Or

This movie won't be part of the "original manga story" (obviously it has no where to fit), but it is still part of the "Naruto universe", the world Kishimoto created (his work).

Either way, that statement draws back to it being within the REALM in terms of "Naruto".

You know what, let's puzzle this situation in a simple manner. Kishimoto is showing "the moons eye plan" in affect. This moons eye plan, that's canon, it has yet to be shown in the manga but the way it works will be canon via the movie. To say that everything else is not canon is unfair and unjust since we know an element from this movie is. Considering such a thing, it only proves that Kishimoto is heavily involved in this movie and everything around it.

What's the difference between Kishi getting an idea from his editors for his manga, and getting an idea from his fellow writer for his movie? None.


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> Kishimoto was a lead script writer, there have been translations of Kishimoto personally looking at every story board and script. I will find the translations after. *But Kishimoto's 100% dedicated to this movie, there is no reason why it wouldn't be canon. *Just because another guy is writing with him, doesn't mean it's not canon. If Kishimoto approves his own "love child of a story line" than who is it for you to say it isn't canon lol. I'm sorry but it is, I mean Kishi has editors for his manga, people work for him on producing his Naruto manga, is that not canon now? Dude watch the trailers, they even say "Kishimoto wrote.....blah blah blah.....". The first trailer, it's subbed for you, it explains Kishimoto is on this movie like white on rice on paper plate in a snow storm.



there is. he didn't write it. really, you can say "he approved it", or "he looked at ever script himself" but until he writes it, it's filler. 

i mean, alan moor approved this 

but it ain't canon. although, it would be awesome if it was 

although, if it is referenced in the manga as an actual event that changed/developed naruto, then it becomes canon 

until then, it's filler as far as i am concerned :/


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

Xaven said:


> I know I shouldn't get into the middle of this, Addy and Jad, but back in May, the voice actors for Naruto and Kakashi talked about Road to Ninja. This was one of the things they said.
> 
> "This year?s movie will not be an original story like they?ve been up until now ? it will follow the original work."
> 
> I'll let you two make your own interpretations of that statement.



i do remember this statement

i thought it was something like "it is happening/happened within the story" for example, something like between the war arc and the kage arc. i think it may start with something like "before naruto went to war, he went on this mission" or something  

or maybe in the war arc itself on the island but i wonder hos would sakura be there? 

the timeline the movie chooses to take should be interesting.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> there is. he didn't write it. really, you can say "he approved it", or "he looked at ever script himself" but until he writes it, it's filler.
> 
> i mean, alan moor approved this
> 
> ...



Well that's just silly in my opinion. If Kishimoto is involved in something, he approves it, he writes the story and character design, and draws scenes etc.. That's as close as canon as your gonna get. It's like denying Kishimoto's words.


----------



## kiss me! (Jun 29, 2012)

Can I end this argument right now?

Sorry to burst everyone's friggin bubble but if it's not in the manga it's FILLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEERRRRRR.

Translation: It didn't really happen. 

Just because Kishi makes it, doesn't mean it's canon. 

It's a fucking movie.

I mean, what kind of fucked up logic is that, anyways?

Obviously this movie is one big 'what if' and simply for the lolz. If you think it's actually something tangible then you're obviously deluded. 

Psssssh.


----------



## Combine (Jun 29, 2012)

Xaven said:


> I know I shouldn't get into the middle of this, Addy and Jad, but back in May, the voice actors for Naruto and Kakashi talked about Road to Ninja. This was one of the things they said.
> 
> "This year?s movie will not be an original story like they?ve been up until now ? it will follow the original work."
> 
> I'll let you two make your own interpretations of that statement.


I don't know how Kishi will explain Naruto knowing about his mother and not being on the Island Turtle (where he was confined beyond the start of the war) though.


----------



## kiss me! (Jun 29, 2012)

Xaven said:


> I know I shouldn't get into the middle of this, Addy and Jad, but back in May, the voice actors for Naruto and Kakashi talked about Road to Ninja. This was one of the things they said.
> 
> "This year?s movie will not be an original story like they?ve been up until now ? it will follow the original work."
> 
> I'll let you two make your own interpretations of that statement.



I interpret this statement as saying it's not a baseless movie - it's based on the original storyline but still filler -____-


----------



## Xaven (Jun 29, 2012)

Combine said:


> I don't know how Kishi will explain Naruto knowing about his mother and not being on the Island Turtle (where he was confined beyond the start of the war) though.



That's the problem I have with the continuity, too. Unless Naruto is brought back to Konoha just after conquering Kurama, and Tobi has a second orange spiral mask, there's just no way to fit the movie into the established continuity.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 29, 2012)

How can a movie be filler when it is not within the anime?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2012)

Naruto was a well behaved franchise until this moment. There was a clear distinction of manga + databooks (with the databook containing version of stories that could be revealed later as lies -> Itachi for example). It was easy to say that manga =/= anime and that the movies were at most, anime canon. It was obvious in many occasions that Kishimoto gave no shit about anime filler. The only problematic piece of media was Snow Princess, whose story was written by Kishimoto, but there wasn't much there that hadn't already been explored in the manga, so not much rioting over it.

Now the 6th movie, it's different. Even if the story doesn't fit because the whole Akatsuki is attacking the Leaf from the looks of it, what about techniques? The Moon Eye plan as shown counts as well. 6th movie is an AU, but it's one endorsed AND written by Kishimoto. Wasn't it said that this movie even had consequences in the manga? It obviously isn't about storyline because there's no way it can fit.

Of course this is less difficult to sort out then other franchises' canon. Like for example, my freaking set's franchise. To this day, Mobius VS Earth.  Not that the canon isn't easy to pinpoint. It is. Quite obviously. What people have been saying for years, is what was confirmed as true a few months back. Yet there's still denial all around. People are just unreasonable and refuse to admit their personal preferences aren't part of legitimate canon.

Is 6th movie canon? Story, no. But imo conditions, yes. How the Moon Eye plan works. OutOfTheKitchen!Kushina, Sakura's parents, most techniques. And depending how certain plot points are explored, certain routes of canon can be either confirmed or scrapped (for example, I've mentioned the Senju Hokage line controversy already).

Regardless... yeah. This movie will most likely ignite the canon versus wars. Point of no return imo. But the final result will tell. It's still early. Like Snow Princess, we might not have much to consider about importing over after all.


----------



## kiss me! (Jun 29, 2012)

Meaning it's not relevant to the real storyline/ not canon. 

These movies are purely for entertainment.


----------



## calimike (Jun 29, 2012)

*International Version Trailer 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwYo6qAifvM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Higher-quality video added. [Via ]*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 29, 2012)

The hell? Did I see Omoi? Pause at 1 : 33 and look under the panel with Naruto.


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm stumped. Does anyone really know what's the deal with this movie?

Is this like opposite world or something?


----------



## kiss me! (Jun 29, 2012)

It's a genjustu - everyone's the opposite of their canon personalities.


----------



## calimike (Jun 29, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> The hell? Did I see Omoi? Pause at 1 : 33 and look under the panel with Naruto.



Yep, he look like Omoi to me, isn't he?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 29, 2012)

calimike said:


> *International Version Trailer
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwYo6qAifvM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Higher-quality video added. [Via ]*



At 1:00- Itachi standing in front of Pain and Konan, on the same elevation as them, above the other Akatsuki members.

At 1:02- Itachi being kicked by Gai.


This movie is going to be...very interesting for me.


Also, it looks like Deidara really is slicing one of Sai's ink dogs with a kunai. Damn.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you!



So it's Kushina.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jun 29, 2012)

A rough translation: (I'm not sure what some of the words mean)

Naruto: "16 years ago, the masked man unsealed the Kyuubi. My mom and dad died to protect me and the village. The Kyuubi is now sealed inside of me."
Madara: "Uzumaki Naruto, I will take the Kyuubi from you!"
Narrator: "Now, the masked man has created a new world."
Sakura: "Sasuke-kun!"
Sasuke: (Not sure about this one, help) Ore ga jibun no sato warui no ka?
Hinata: "I'll kill you!"
Narrator: "And then, appearing before Naruto's eyes..."
Naruto: "Dad?! Mom?!"
Kushina: "NARUTO!"
Naruto: "Ehh?!"
Madara: (I have no idea what he says in this sentence, help)
Naruto: "I was always scared that this would be just a dream..."
Minato: "Welcome home."
Naruto: "I'm back."
Madara: (I have no idea what he says in this sentence)
Kushina: "Look out!"
Naruto: "MOM!"
Madara: "It's been 16 years...I'm finally going to take the Kyuubi from you!"
Minato: "My duty is to protect my child!"
Naruto: "and my duty is to protect my dad! My friends, my family, my bonds...I WILL protect them!"


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

kiss me! said:


> Meaning it's not relevant to the real storyline/ not canon.
> 
> These movies are purely for entertainment.



No one is saying the "story" is canon in terms of comparing the "story" to the manga. But everything else, the 'ideas, motives, scenarios played out' in the movie are canon. For example, how Kushina acts, that is canon. How Minato acts, that is canon. How Sakura's parents act, that is canon. The Moons eye plan and how it is logically played out, that is canon, the fights and techniques, that is canon. The story, sure, that can be conceived as non-canon. But the 'ideas' implanted in this movie are canon.

Who ever doesn't accepts Kishimoto's 'canon' (the guy who created NARUTO!) is in denial. Plain and simple. Your word does not get the last say, Kishi's does. You have no choice but to accept it.

If I was a betting man and this movie showed Itachi in the most 'godmod' way, I would bet that every Itachi fan would scream "Canon". And you know what, you wouldn't hear a peep out of me.


----------



## Hiei312 (Jun 29, 2012)

uh

the entire movie is a genjutsu from tobi isn't it?

regardless of its ideas being canon or not...everything happening is a genjutsu, so its kishi's perception of how a genjutsu involving those characters would be, and not reality. (i mean, hell, the whole personality swap thing is basically the epitome of non-canon behavior from characters)


----------



## Humite Juubi (Jun 29, 2012)

After seeing the trailer and the soundtrack list do you think the masked guy aka tobi in the film is the same as in the manga or someone else?
Because it would be actually really hilarous if his identity is really madara(or obito ) this time.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> uh
> 
> the entire movie is a genjutsu from tobi isn't it?
> 
> regardless of its ideas being canon or not...everything happening is a genjutsu, so its kishi's perception of how a genjutsu involving those characters would be, and not reality. (i mean, hell, the whole personality swap thing is basically the epitome of non-canon behavior from characters)



The personality swap thing, everything in that area. Yeah, genjutsu, plain and simple. But the entire movie isn't a genjutsu. One of the tell-tale signs is that in the trailer it shows Tenten (weapons expert) fending off Hidan. Whilst in the 'genjutsu' her personality alter ego is a clumsy person who can't use weapons at all.


----------



## cell47 (Jun 29, 2012)

Translation of the trailer :

*Naruto :  16 years ago, Kyuubi was released because of the masked man. Dad and Mom died protecting the village and me. Kyuubi is still sealed inside me.

Tobi : Uzumaki Naruto, I'm gonna steal your Kyuubi !

(Movie song : Sore dewa, Mata Ashita - ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION)

Speaker : Here is a world entirely remolded by the masked man.

(A world from a genjutsu)

Sakura : Sasuke-kun !

(A showy Sasuke!?)

Sasuke :  Is it bad that I'm in my own village ?

(A Hinata who lost it)

Hinata : I'm gonna beat you to death.

Speaker : And then the ones appearing before Naruto are …

(The father and the mother are supposed to be dead)

Naruto : Dad ... Mom ...

Kushina : Naruto !!!

Tobi :  People get caught without resisting to their true self desire.

Naruto : I've always wanted to do that. It was a dream.

Minato : Welcome home.

Naruto : I'm back !

Tobi : Love makes people extremely weak.

(Does love have to be protected ? Does the world have to be protected ?)

(Resurrection of Akatsuki)

Kushina : Watch out !

Naruto : Mom !!

(A battle that surpassed the original story)

Tobi : This is a vision that I haven't admired for 16 years. I've finally gotten your Kyuubi !

Minato : The parents' duty is to protect their children.

Naruto : Then my duty is to surpass my parents right !

Naruto : I will protect my friends, my family and all the bonds that tie us no matter the price !!

(It's a Naruto movie that nobody except Masashi Kishimoto could have drawn)

(July 28 - The shock will reach its climax)*


----------



## kiss me! (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> No one is saying the "story" is canon in terms of comparing the "story" to the manga. But everything else, the 'ideas, motives, scenarios played out' in the movie are canon. For example, how Kushina acts, that is canon. How Minato acts, that is canon. How Sakura's parents act, that is canon. The Moons eye plan and how it is logically played out, that is canon, the fights and techniques, that is canon. The story, sure, that can be conceived as non-canon. But the 'ideas' implanted in this movie are canon.
> 
> Who ever doesn't accepts Kishimoto's 'canon' (the guy who created NARUTO!) is in denial. Plain and simple. Your word does not get the last say, Kishi's does. You have no choice but to accept it.
> 
> If I was a betting man and this movie showed Itachi in the most 'godmod' way, I would bet that every Itachi fan would scream "Canon". And you know what, you wouldn't hear a peep out of me.



Well sure, but that's not what I was referring to. _For Ex_: The legitimacy of the character's behaviors would not be perceived as canon. 

As for some aspects, they remain unchanged and do not deviate from the OP.

But pieces of the movie's pie is canon but not the whole thing.

(that sounded dirty.)


----------



## Hiei312 (Jun 29, 2012)

wait a second

Tenten fending off hidan isn't genjutsu?

isn't the whole "Akatsuki comes back to life" thing part of the genjutsu?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jun 29, 2012)

The personalities are different but it would seem people's feelings on things remain the same. For instance, Naruto's parents still love him, apparently Hinata still loves Naruto, Minato and Kushina love each other, Kiba is still likes to associate himself with an animal.
So what one can deduce is that how a character acts upon things is what has changed. I think this movie is for entertainment but Kishi has an influence stronger than any other Naruto movie and that should be taken into account.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 29, 2012)

Just saw the trailer. That must have been something for Naruto. To go through your family photo album only to know none of it is real.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 29, 2012)

Logically speaking the movie can't fit in the canon continuity because there's no way Tobi could have put Naruto and Sakura in a genjutsu between the moment Naruto met his mom for the first time and the moment Naruto started fighting against him.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> wait a second
> 
> Tenten fending off hidan isn't genjutsu?
> 
> isn't the whole "Akatsuki comes back to life" thing part of the genjutsu?



It wouldn't make sense if Tenten being a clumsy weapons user is fighting on par with Hidan. I believe HOW Akatsuki came back is yet to be revealed. It's one of the mysterious of the movie yet to be revealed in terms of their arrival and significance to the plot.


----------



## kiss me! (Jun 29, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> The personalities are different but it would seem people's feelings on things remain the same. For instance, Naruto's parents still love him, apparently Hinata still loves Naruto, Minato and Kushina love each other, Kiba is still likes to associate himself with an animal.
> So what one can deduce is that how a character acts upon things is what has changed. I think this movie it for entertainment but Kishi has an influence stronger than any other Naruto movie and that should be taken into account.



Kushina and Minato are unchanged by the genjutsu. 

Kiba prefers cats instead of dogs. Which doesn't mean that he secretly likes cats - that's far-fetched. 

I respectfully disagree. You're basically saying that they're harboring some hidden feelings or actions that they would like to carry out. And there is no evidence to prove your theory correct. 


BTW, Kishi IS directing this movie.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jun 29, 2012)

This what wiki says about it:
"With the Nine-Tails sealed away, things continued as normal. However, the peace of the village did not last long, for Pain, Konan, Itachi Uchiha, Kisame Hoshigaki, Sasori, Deidara, Hidan and Kakuzu — members of a dreaded organisation called the Akatsuki — attacked Konohagakure. Naruto narrowly managed to launch a counter-attack but why have these shinobi appeared when all of them were meant to have died? The mystery remains, but the shinobi are praised by their families for completing such a dangerous mission. However, one of them who has never known the faces of his parents, Naruto, cannot help but feel lonely. At that exact time, suddenly, the masked man makes his appearance in Konoha. Naruto and Sakura are both attacked by the man's mysterious new dōjutsu."

Of course it's wiki, so...


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

"However, one of them who has never known the faces of his parents, Naruto, cannot help but feel lonely." <---- Could it be that this movie takes place before before the save Gaara arc? The way the plot line goes, Naruto has yet to meet Minato, his father, during the Pain arc. Hmmm, maybe the Akatsuki don't get defeated utterly but rather just retreat?


----------



## kiss me! (Jun 29, 2012)

There's still plenty of room for it to be after that arc as well.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> wait a second
> 
> Tenten fending off hidan isn't genjutsu?
> 
> isn't the whole "Akatsuki comes back to life" thing part of the genjutsu?



The summary that was posted a while back said that the Akatsuki emmbers attack Konoha in the real world, presumably near the beginning of the movie, and that it's a mystery how they came back. After they are defeated or whatever, Tobi shows up in the village and uses his technique on Naruto and Sakura.


----------



## Jad (Jun 29, 2012)

I reckon this movie will end in the classic "Naruto's memories are erased" finish.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jun 29, 2012)

kiss me! said:


> Kushina and Minato are unchanged by the genjutsu.
> 
> Kiba prefers cats instead of dogs. Which doesn't mean that he secretly likes cats - that's far-fetched.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm not sure about hidden feelings but Hinata still loves Naruto, correct? What I mean is that instead of acting shy about it, she's acting...scary lol.

I heard Ino still likes Sasuke, but there are so many rumors it's hard to keep track of what is true and false. 

Sakura's parents are opposite it would seem, seeing as her father is the Hokage. She has a normal family, so in the AU they are high ranking.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah it's just an opposite world. I don't think that necessarily means that something things won't happen. It's just a reverse of the dynamics of the characters themselves and their relationships right now.


----------



## kiss me! (Jun 29, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Well, I'm not sure about hidden feelings but Hinata still loves Naruto, correct? What I mean is that instead of acting shy about it, she's acting...scary lol.
> 
> I heard Ino still likes Sasuke, but there are so many rumors it's hard to keep track of what is true and false.
> 
> Sakura's parents are opposite it would seem, seeing as her father is the Hokage. She has a normal family, so in the AU they are high ranking.



I believe so but I was just referencing the fact we all are aware of her crush. I just don't think there's going to be any new character development that we aren't aware of. You know?

I would think that she would. 

That sounds about correct. 

Supposedly, Neji's a pervert, which is the opposite of what he's originally portrayed as.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jun 29, 2012)

For character development, we will see Naruto and Sakura come to understand that the real world is harsh, but it is real and better than fake happiness. In turn this would strengthen their resolve to save Sasuke and the ninja world from Tobi. Of course movies always have some life lesson, so I cannot say it will transfer over to the manga since, really, how could it? This cannot fit into the time line. That I see, anyway. 

I'm assuming that rumor about it having a tie into the manga was false since I do not see it on this thread?

If I wanted to place this into the timeline, I would say it takes place where Nagato attacked. Instead of just him, in the movie it is all of Akutski and it says they are revived, so that would explain the dead ones who are back.

Plus Sasuke has already undergone his life changing make over and has his pimp collar and not the open, over sized shirt. I'm assuming it's after he killed Itachi then.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2012)

so some actually think this movie is canon unless it is mentioned in the manga it is not sorry people just want their favorite character to have importance and are fighting for this. if they want it let them have it. it is probably all they will get. no point in arguing i think

movie looks very funny i liked the trailer naruto is the 4th coat just pure awesomeness


----------



## ch1p (Jun 29, 2012)

Canon versus discussions makes me want to puke. Always did, always will.

Anyway. The several masked men.


Tobi, as we knew him from Naruto's birth.



This is mostly irrelevant to RtN, since it's just Naruto having a flasback of what happened within canon as there are no scenes added. We can pretty much discard everything that was used in the canon animation of Naruto's story by Minato / Kushina (including this image, even if it is detached from the flasback at the beginning).

We know conditions are different in RtN, because Minato is not Hokage (Kizashi is) and furthermore, Kurama most likely _is still within Kushina_ in RtN's world. A hint of this is that Kushina's hair is depicted as 9-tailed. My theory is that AU!Kushina will get her Kurama extracted and Tobi will control it to fight against Naruto. That's the reason why there are two Kuramas. One is the one within AU!Kushina, which Tobi draws out, and the other one is within Naruto, who he will draw out to fight against Tobi. Notice that we have tracks 20. Behind the Mask, 31. Nine Tails vs Black Nine Tales and 32. Madara vs Naruto. They're consequent in the list, a hint at a progression. Furthermore and due to the tracklist as a whole, this means this part is at the climax of the movie, which makes sense if it's Naruto fighting the _final villain_. It even puts this scene into perspective, as it's Naruto's turn to take over his father's responsability of fighting Kurama (Dark Kurama extracted from Kushina) and Tobi (who's controlling it).

The other masked men. What about them though? Well, there's pre-war Tobi. Why isn't he wearing his war mask? Beats me. It might be because Kishimoto wants to visually emphasise that this is an AU. As some have said, there is no time for Naruto to be caught in a Genjutsu while Tobi is wearing that mask. Furthermore, it seems like the Akatsuki is totally back and attacks the Leaf, and several Rookie 9 fight them.



There is another masked man to talk about.



This is totally Sasuke. The black hair and the side bangs IN BOTH... In fact, the bandages around his head on the left are reminiscent of when he fought Itachi.



What's he doing? A mystery. I don't think that's AU!Sasuke, but it could be. However, I don't see what kind of role would AU!Sasuke have. So to me, it's more likely that this Sasuke is the real one, and then he's most likely in the plan with Tobi (explains why the real Sasuke, not the AU one, is in the promotional posters besides the likely excuse, advertising). Looking at the tracks, there is track 29. Behind The Mask AND he actually might be the one controlling dark Kurama and not Tobi (since track 31 is Kurama VS Dark Kurama while 32 is Naruto VS Tobi, so the Kuramas fight before Naruto and Tobi). What makes me believe Sasuke wouldn't have such a role is that Tobi is the villain. Tobi is the one that put the kids into a Genjutsu. So, I'm more likely to put a large ? into Sasuke's motivations and hand 29-32 to Tobi alone. 

But wait! The masked men saga isn't over yet. Remember the first sketches of Naruto?



Everyone thought the ones on the left were Naruto. It makes sense, because the hair is so alike his (especially the one on the lowest corner) and because the one in the middle it's him. Furthermore, while there might be bandages, there are no sidebangs on the sketch. So, everyone guessed it was Naruto and left it at that.



Who is this guy? Is it low quality on the sketches that makes us think it's Naruto, but it's really Sasuke? It would make sense, because the following screenshot is depicted along with the other two related protagonist sketches (Naruto and Sakura).



Furthermore, what is he carrying? A strange and ominous backpack contraption.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's a possibility that it is Sasuke. If so, which Sasuke? AU or real? Maybe if there is a dark Naruto there is a dark Sasuke too. Not that we need another evil Sauce. I'm not 100% on the identity. Sasuke's bandages are under his bangs, while these go over. Honestly, I thought it was what held the mask to his face. In the motion comic, the hair is not totally convincing of being Sasuke.

If it is, I think it would be a nice twist if Sasuke was Tobi. That would mean this would have to connect to the manga though. Or it is an origin movie like Bardock, with a huge plot detail lol.


----------



## Mako (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, nice catch Ch1p.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 29, 2012)

so the 6 paths of Pain was confronted and defeated by TEAM 10? 

Konan and Nagato has moments with Naruto and Sakura??

can't translate the others though..


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 29, 2012)

Jad said:


> Someone had to do it;
> 
> 
> *Link Removed*





I'm SO in love with you right now.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 29, 2012)

Movie looks great! Can't wait! 
Naruto being boss!
Real Hinata should really consider being a little like her genjutsu self. Naruto would've been hers already.
Kushina's ninja outfit


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2012)

I wouldn't get too carried away with the Gai and Itachi thing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 29, 2012)

After rewatching the trailer, I noticed the comic panels are from previous chapters, including one that hasn't been animated yet.


----------



## Combine (Jun 29, 2012)

In regards to the masked guy. Just throwing it out there that Izuna closely resembled Sasuke with the hair bangs


----------



## MS81 (Jun 30, 2012)

hot-blooded kakashi ftw!!!


----------



## Joker J (Jun 30, 2012)

MS81 said:


> hot-blooded kakashi ftw!!!



Oh yea, you're right, Kakashi was releasing gates in the trailer.


----------



## gus3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well it looks like Sakura's father really is...sigh...the AU Hokage. Look, normally I wouldn't mind this at all, but MY GOD THAT HAIR!

He could have at least gotten a haircut and tried to look the part.

Anyway, new theory. Maybe Minato had been Hokage in the AU at some point. He may have just retired to spend more time with his family, or something like that. It would explain why Naruto is shown wearing the Fourth Hokage coat.


----------



## ryz (Jun 30, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Oh yea, you're right, Kakashi was releasing gates in the trailer.


What? Where? Time Code please!
----
I counted *four* strikes. Four!
Tenten using a  =AWESOME
*Link Removed*


----------



## ladygt93 (Jun 30, 2012)

From Twitter- They started posting photos from the new event, the one where Junko is doing the interview.




It's funny that there is aready someone cosplaying AU Sasuke xD


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 30, 2012)

From the facebook. I think it says somewhere about an interview somewhere?

こんばんは！WEB担当Wです！
雑誌掲載などのメディア情報（〜7/8）をお伝えいたします。

★雑誌・新聞掲載情報★

7月6日(金)
「ダヴィンチ」 …… 　NEWSページ　インタビュー(岸本斉史）

※掲載日は予定のため予告なく変更する場合があります。
　ご了承ください。


----------



## slickcat (Jun 30, 2012)

if its an alternate universe where naruto grew up with his parents, then he shouldnt wear orange


----------



## Saunion (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess Tobi appearing in the genjutsu world as both Sasuke and Naruto is a way for him to fuck with Naruto's mind... Probably by having AU Sasuke betraying him again, and maybe by having AU Naruto turn against his own parents or something.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 30, 2012)

Sakuras father a Hokage nice, but now the Sakura fans will skyrocket with happynes


----------



## Narutosasuke6513 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks this is useful info


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2012)

Jad said:


> I reckon this movie will end in the classic "Naruto's memories are erased" finish.



you mean the first movie pokemon ending?


----------



## zlatko (Jun 30, 2012)

More like evrybody dont remember except for Naruto


----------



## zlatko (Jun 30, 2012)

I remember in the past few years ( since we found out about Naruto parents ) all the members where complaining how Kishi doesn't make a an arc for Naruto's Parents, so you think he read all that post's and made this movie ?


----------



## Adagio (Jun 30, 2012)

Kishi has said that ever since he became a dad he realised how sad it was that Naruto grew up without parents.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2012)

zlatko said:


> More like evrybody dont remember except for Naruto



i thought they were all genjutsu as kushina and minato are genjutsu


----------



## amx (Jun 30, 2012)

:'( </3


----------



## zlatko (Jun 30, 2012)

Addy said:


> i thought they were all genjutsu as kushina and minato are genjutsu



i didn't express good, i meant the real one wont know becouse they weren't there and Naruto will remember becouse he was in the genjutsu, the dialog will go something like
Kakashi: Naruto what happened you where caught in a genjutsu did they hurt you what did you see
Naruto ( with sad face): They didn't hurt me, ( exhales sadly ) it was nothing


----------



## Harbour (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, the trailer has left me slightly disappointed.
I want to believe, that it doesnt include all the best scenes.
Because the main message which i saw in this trailer is "Naruto become like a canon-Minato in all things even in fashion style and situations and now he defend his family" and this message too boring. Leave the distinctive features of Minato to Minato, dont give it to Naruto. I hope, that the scene with hundreds of clones in cloaks is not the best scene in the movie. I hope, that all of Akatsuki take the new features, which wasnt revealed in the manga and good not a short fights. (But i have a doubts, because they put Kisame against Gai and Lee again, damn, why?)


----------



## Lovely (Jun 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 















Rough sketches.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF  why sakura dress like that 





 pink Hokage  is coming


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the Sunshine 60 exhibition, I'm assuming.

Nothing much to translate, but:

First picture - "Sakura's nightwear"

Third picture, near Sasuke - "Is there something wrong with me being in my own village?"


----------



## Nae-chan (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely said:


> *Spoiler*: __



So, Tsunade's still the 5th Hokage? or what?


----------



## ladygt93 (Jun 30, 2012)

^ Yeah maybe Sakura's dad is dead in the AU.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 30, 2012)

By the way, those sketches seem to be about Naruto and Sakura's first meeting with Charasuke... and he seems to be wearing his usual Orochimaru-styled clothes there?

How come?

Though I guess that explains why Naruto and Sakura don't realize they are in a genjutsu at first...


----------



## Lovely (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah I noticed he was wearing his old clothes as well. Perhaps the outfit we've seen in the promotionals is his casual wear. Or Sasuke just likes to change a lot.


----------



## ladygt93 (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe those are the earlier sketches when the new AU designs weren't finalized, not sure tough, you may be right.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 30, 2012)

The final pic with the monument, who were the two characters sitting on the stairs together?


Here's another link.


----------



## Fay (Jun 30, 2012)

Sakura's night wear is cute, though I do wonder why we need to see it .


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 30, 2012)

Twitter has been pretty active lately...

池袋巡り最後はシネマロサに来たデラ！前売り第２弾今日から発売デラ。 ぴえろデラ神


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 30, 2012)

Doesn't anybody else notice that the Second Hokage looks different. I mean the face doesn't look like Tobirama's.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 30, 2012)

Adagio said:


> Kishi has said that ever since he became a dad he realised how sad it was that Naruto grew up without parents.



I find it hillarious that he sounds just as clueless about lonely children as Sakura was in chapter 3. 



Lovely said:


> Here's another link.



Yeeeeeeaaaaaah, I bet those are the clothes below the bathrobe.



> Here's another link.



Normal Sauce, so he's in it. But what kind of expression is that?



> Here's another link.



Kushina is so Naruto it hurts.



> Here's another link.



Tsunade in the Hokage mountain as well? Tsuuuu~~ 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Third picture, near Sasuke - "Is there something wrong with me being in my own village?"



Wait a minute, that's AU!Sasuke... But the clothes aren't the same... It might have a very easy explanation but... 



Matrix XZ said:


> The final pic with the monument, who were the two characters sitting on the stairs together?
> 
> 
> Here's another link.



Naruto on the left. On the right it's someone with dark hair, I'm going to make a bold bet and say it's _Hinata_. I was thinking Kushina at first, but she looks much smaller in build than Naruto, and that doesn't fit. Then again, lololol hair inconsistencies.


----------



## Federica3975238426 (Jun 30, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> The final pic with the monument, who were the two characters sitting on the stairs together?
> 
> 
> Here's another link.



Where do you see two characters in this pic?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 30, 2012)

From 2ch:

_194 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/06/30(土) 22:15:03.12 ID:qtwEgKeb
    ミラバトのナルト第二弾に月読キャラでるんだなｗ

    サクラ「早く私たちの世界に戻ろう」
    ヒナタ「そいつに手出したらぶっころす！！」
    サスケ「本当さ　俺はいつもお前の味方だ」_


According to this poster (as always, not sure if trustworthy), they showed some other genjutsu characters in the miracle battle cards. The lines written on them were:

Sakura: "Let's quickly get back to our world."

Hinata: "Lay a hand on him and I'll kill you!"

Sasuke: "It's true. I will always be your friend/ally."


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 30, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Naruto on the left. On the right it's someone with dark hair, I'm going to make a bold bet and say it's _Hinata_. I was thinking Kushina at first, but she looks much smaller in build than Naruto, and that doesn't fit. Then again, lololol hair inconsistencies.



How could tell that one has dark hair?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 30, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata: "Lay a hand on him and I'll kill you!"



 lay a hand on who?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 30, 2012)

^ Isn't it obvious? Naruto.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 30, 2012)

But who is laying a hand on him?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 30, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> lay a hand on who?



No idea. *shrugs*

She uses the word 'soitsu', which is a rough way of saying 'that person'.

It's usually used for guys, so I translated it 'him' - but with no context it's impossible to tell for certain.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 30, 2012)

Its likely Hinata is facing Akatsuki Member when defending Naruto.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 30, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> How could tell that one has dark hair?





It looks like it, to me. Notice how the hair extends past the staircase line, both on the side and on the front. Not all can be discarded as stairs ident.

The one on the left is Naruto, no doubt.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its likely Hinata is facing Akatsuki Member when defending Naruto.



pain stabbing hinata again?


----------



## zlatko (Jun 30, 2012)

well if Sakura say's lets get back to our world ( probably to Naruto ) and Hinata reply's Ill kill you so maybe she doesn't want Naruto to leave ?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 30, 2012)

Their not replying to one another. Hinata is likely talking to an enemy. Sakura is probably a nervous wreak and wants to leave, and that's Sasuke during the rose scene.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 30, 2012)

No dude this time Hinata is going to stab Pain.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jun 30, 2012)

Judging from one of the pictures, i bet that must be a scene from when Naruto & Sakura meet the new sasuke for the first time and they talk for a little while and somewhere in that conversation alternate sasuke says "Is there something wrong with me being in my own village?" from the trailer...


----------



## ryz (Jun 30, 2012)

AU!Shino! Now All I need to see is AU!Lee's Sketch, and I am good to go!

For some Bizarre reason, AU!Ino reminds me of Toph.


Ch1p said:


> It looks like it, to me. Notice how the hair extends past the staircase line, both on the side and on the front. Not all can be discarded as stairs ident.
> 
> The one on the left is Naruto, no doubt.


CH1P has the Golden Byakugam, CONFIRMED!
(Dammit, where is that golden byakugam smilie? I could have sworn there was one)


mezzomarinaio said:


> Hinata: "Lay a hand on him and I'll kill you!"


More _Hina_Naru canon! Sucks to be you, NaruHina fans


----------



## The Big G (Jun 30, 2012)

Kushina is flawless


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 30, 2012)

From what little could be deciphered by people on 2ch:

_サクラ「・・サスケ君！？」
ナルト「お前！なんでこの里に！？」
サスケ「俺が自分の里にいちゃ悪いのか？」
ナルト「いやっ?そうじゃない?けど?」_

Sakura: "...Sasuke-kun!?"
Naruto: "You...! Why are you in this village!?"
Sasuke: "Is there something wrong with me being in my own village?"
Naruto: "Ah, no... that's not what I... but..."


...by the way, Ino looks ready to get into a bath. TenTen was also depicted into a bath, in one of her sketches.

And given what we've been told about Ero!Neji, well... XD


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 30, 2012)

Daaammnn, girl looks cute as hell. 


I'm guessing he still has the same battle-outfit then? It would make sense that they would put him in that outfit at the first meeting to mindfuck Sakura and Naruto. 

So, looks like Sakura's dad was the third. Interesting. I wonder if Minato's current Hokage then.. or Tsunade? It sort of looks like Tsunade on the fourth rock.


----------



## Hello Panda (Jun 30, 2012)

is that line from Hinata: "Lay a hand on him and i'll kill you" the same with the trailer? 
but somebody here stated its "ill fucking kill you" in the trailer. 
Could she be talking to Naruto that time and this masked guy in the AU is some sort of hero or someone special for the AUkonoha? 
well that's just my initial interpretation when i read the translation..hm wonder who is "him"?


oh and you guys have really good eyes, i would have never notice those figures. 
kinda reminds me of an old ED for the anime where some people where patient and observant to see not so obvious figures..

I hope Sakura's dad isn't dead though..The Fourth actually died before the Third did soo yeah just hopin'


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ino is sexy...


----------



## ryz (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello Panda said:


> is that line from Hinata: "Lay a hand on him and i'll kill you" the same with the trailer?
> but somebody here stated its "ill fucking kill you" in the trailer.
> Could she be talking to Naruto that time and this masked guy in the AU is some sort of hero or someone special for the AUkonoha?
> well that's just my initial interpretation when i read the translation..hm wonder who is "him"?


I believe those are two separate lines, both said by AU!Hinata at different times.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 30, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Ino is sexy...





she is! as always!!!


----------



## Kiss (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sakura looks freaking cute and pretty in her nightwear.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 30, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if the "I'll kill you" trailer line for Hinata is intended as the same as the new quote from the card. If so it leaves the question as to whether the spoken trailer line goes with the scene that was shown with her grabbing Naruto, or if that line is spoken in a different scene and context that was dubbed over what was shown in the trailer.

If she actually says "Lay a hand on him and I'll kill you" to Naruto and it is from the trailer, it would be interesting to see who she is referring to instead.

Of course if Hinata is hot blooded in the movie she could very well have an "I'll kill you" line more than once.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello Panda said:


> is that line from Hinata: "Lay a hand on him and i'll kill you" the same with the trailer?
> but somebody here stated its "ill fucking kill you" in the trailer.



Both in the trailer and (if the 2ch poster is correct) in her miracle battle card Hinata uses the verb 'bukkorosu'.

Bukkorosu means 'to kill', but is a stronger word than the neutral 'korosu' (which also means 'to kill').

So the line in the trailer can be translated as 'I'll fucking kill you' - and the line on the card 'Lay a hand on him and I'll fucking kill you'.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 30, 2012)

So what is Shino personality ? Funny, talkative, ?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 30, 2012)

Lolitalush said:


> So, looks like Sakura's dad was the third. Interesting. I wonder if Minato's current Hokage then.. or Tsunade? It sort of looks like Tsunade on the fourth rock.


Tsunade is the secretary now


----------



## zlatko (Jun 30, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Tsunade is the secretary now



Sakuras dad was the 4 there is still  hokage but i didnt saw his face


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm really excited for canon to be introduced in animated form first.


----------



## takL (Jun 30, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> From the facebook. I think it says somewhere about an interview somewhere?
> 
> こんばんは！WEB担当Wです！
> 雑誌掲載などのメディア情報（〜7/8）をお伝えいたします。
> ...



Da・ Vinci is a monthly magazine specialized in books and comics.
the next issue slated for july 6 will carry kish's interview.

today i went to bookstores to get a copy of the mag with the kish & asian kungfu interview. 
the mag is called cut and its about films. 
they didnt have it yet but +act mag. so i checked kishs handwritten script and yea most of the hearsays i posted here regarding it were actually in there. 

things might have changed from then but if u dont want to know too much, dont open this.

*Spoiler*: __ 




in the brief outline 
it was  "madara (obito)" who traps naruto in genjutsu after all. there was no "madara(udon)" or "madara(oze person)"

-act 3 
the masked naruto vs menma-naruto
9 beasts vs menma-naruto> akkatsukees appear and start to beat the 9 beasts mnaruto is like ? then convinces himself.
the masked naruto vs menma-naruto  the 9 beasts are defeated and with a pop! turn to tiny foxes. they gather together to go into "?@*%&#$" of the mask. the mask breaks. what emerges from behind the mask is , lo and behold, shisui! 

there were more


----------



## mayumi (Jun 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



shisui? obito? i don't know what to think
They are going to turn out to be brothers, aren't they?


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Not sure what to make of the names, but it begs the question as to whether Tobi's identity will be revealed in the manga in the next couple weeks before the movie is released, and if so will that match a potential identity reveal in the movie.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 30, 2012)

Dont worry HInaNaru is my new OP.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 30, 2012)

takL said:


> Da・ Vinci is a monthly magazine specialized in books and comics.
> the next issue slated for july 6 will carry kish's interview.
> 
> today i went to bookstores to get a copy of the mag with the kish & asian kungfu interview.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Obito? Shisui?... What?...


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Obito? Shisui?... What?...



What's not to understand?
Obito (Masked man) traps Naruto into AU and then when Naruto rips off the mask, it's Shisui
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Spica (Jun 30, 2012)

I know you're one of the most reliable and trustworthy people in this entire forum and I like you, but I just have to ask...


Are you trolling us, tAKL?


----------



## zlatko (Jun 30, 2012)

So shisui is whaering a mask of Obito whoi is whereing a mask and calls himself tobi, Mission Impossible 5


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 30, 2012)

takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There isn't facepalm adequate enough to express my facepalming. Just WTF?!


*Spoiler*: __ 



But why is Tobi (the Masked Man with short hair) called both _Madara_ and Obito (and then Shisui)?

And what is menma-Naruto? And masked Naruto is even better...


----------



## Deadway (Jun 30, 2012)

Wait...did they just reveal who Tobi was?


----------



## ryz (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my god...

takl, what have you unleashed upon this forum?

----

WARNING: LEVEL 10 SHIT STORM DETECTED.

ALL FAN-THEORIST PLEASE RETREAT TO YOUR BUNKERS.

THIS IS NOT A DRILL.

----

Also, people, SPOILER TAG that shit!


----------



## Jad (Jun 30, 2012)

ryz said:


> Oh my god...
> 
> takl, what have you unleashed upon this forum?
> 
> ...



It's too late.....................it's arrived.........we are all goners. Shitstorm on a stick.....................


----------



## Lovely (Jun 30, 2012)

Is that for real?


----------



## Gortef (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm... Shino looks to be the same. That scetch doesn't tell much unless those sidetexts have something to say.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 30, 2012)

LordT have mercy


----------



## mayumi (Jun 30, 2012)

why would they reveal the plot of the movie and who the masked man is anyway?


----------



## ryz (Jun 30, 2012)

Jad said:


> It's too late.....................it's arrived.........we are all goners. Shitstorm on a stick.....................



Thinking about this more calmly, given that this movie is basically the Naruto-verse playing "Opposites Day", maybe this is an indication that You-Know-Who is NOT You-Know-Whom in disguise in Manga *Canon*

In other words, Kishi knows the popular fan theories, and decides to troll us in a what-if scenario for the movie.

This trolls leaves him free to do the *actual* reveal for the canon, and make it come it come out as a genuine surprise.

I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE, KISHI!


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 30, 2012)

takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 30, 2012)

Time to save some face:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Congratulations to all Tobi=Obito theorists!  The greatest nightmare has just come true. Tsukuyomi indeed.


----------



## Jad (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## ch1p (Jun 30, 2012)

If this is true. 



mayumi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys, what takL posted doesn't exactly...make coherent sense. Wait for a better translation.



Deadway said:


> Wait...did they just reveal who Tobi was?



...Or who Tobi *isn't*. Since this is AU.


----------



## ryz (Jun 30, 2012)

Jad said:


>



There, there, JAD. It's literally just a dream, an illusion, your mind makes it real.

Seriously though, it's like Kishi cast the damn Tsukyomi on us.


Nikushimi said:


> ...Or who Tobi *isn't*. Since this is AU.



Exactly my thought. Movie is opposite of Manga, remember.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 30, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Wait...did they just reveal who Tobi was?


----------



## Saunion (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry but what takl posted sounds like gibberish.


----------



## Vash (Jun 30, 2012)

takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good one.

Almost believed it for a second there.


----------



## ryz (Jun 30, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Sorry but what takl posted sounds like gibberish.



Dare I say it, could his account be hacked?

I mean, takl is not a troll, right?


----------



## Jad (Jun 30, 2012)

ryz said:


> There, there, JAD. It's literally just a dream, an illusion, your mind makes it real.
> 
> Seriously though, it's like Kishi cast the damn Tsukyomi on us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slayer (Jun 30, 2012)

What the holy fuck. Obito is tobi in this movie. Fucking hell.



ryz said:


> Dare I say it, could his account be hacked?
> 
> I mean, takl is not a troll, right?



takL is, for the most part the one the forum goes to if there is any miss-conception on a translation over anything in the manga. We normally take his translations over Viz's.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 30, 2012)

The only thing that makes sense here if it's not a troll is that Tobi can take whatever shape he wants in the genjutsu world: Sasuke, Naruto, Obito, Shisui...


----------



## Talis (Jun 30, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Wait...did they just reveal who Tobi was?


Just my reaction, i've been supporting Tobito and hope to see that face isntead that i learn it this way. xD
I am still likely waiting to see the face utnil i accept it.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 30, 2012)

What in the name of fuck.


----------



## geG (Jun 30, 2012)

takl do you have some kind of picture or transcript of what you were reading?

Because what's written there doesn't make any fuckin sense


----------



## Shaz (Jun 30, 2012)

Geg said:


> takl do you have some kind of picture or transcript of what you were reading?
> 
> Because what's written there doesn't make any fuckin sense




Maybe it was written in code.


----------



## Plot Hole (Jun 30, 2012)

takL said:


> Da・ Vinci is a monthly magazine specialized in books and comics.
> the next issue slated for july 6 will carry kish's interview.
> 
> today i went to bookstores to get a copy of the mag with the kish & asian kungfu interview.
> ...



I came buckets.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2012)

the fuck? 



*Spoiler*: __ 



sorry but the hell  

shisui. was this really read by kishi? 

its NF fanfiction

or kishi is here?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 30, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Maybe it was written in code.




*Spoiler*: __ 



"The real one is not with them."


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm confused.
Who is Obito and who is Shisui in this movie?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 30, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> what takL posted doesn't exactly...make coherent sense.




*Spoiler*: __ 



...for what it's worth, I can confirm that people in 2ch have indeed been tossing around those names for days now. With Sasuke's name recently added, because of the latest trailer.

And people over there have been having pretty much the same reactions and discussions that you're all having - i.e. it doesn't make sense, you've read it wrong, it's opposite world so it doesn't mean it's true in the manga, the hair doesn't match, his face could still be revealed before the movie airs, there might be more than one masked man, he could be able to change shapes, etc.

I... don't really know what to tell you.

I can only say that many Japanese people have tried their best to decipher Kishi's scribbles in that magazine, but they were so little... perhaps some mistakes were made?

Except that TakL says he's sure of what he's read, so I'm at a loss...


----------



## emmy-lou (Jun 30, 2012)

Is this thread safe, anymore?  I keep hearing about a spoiler and I want to look under the tags but I'm not sure if it's safe.


----------



## Slayer (Jun 30, 2012)

Perhaps takL is just sure that was what was written and could understand from it? 

I'm officially lost.


----------



## Drums (Jun 30, 2012)

Even if what taKL said is true I'll still refuse to believe it because all that seems lame to me.


----------



## Aleeight (Jun 30, 2012)

This is too hilarious.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 30, 2012)

takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



Did they... did they seriously just fucking reveal who Tobi is?... 

Until further notice.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 30, 2012)

........Well that's... something.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha, I love that this is easily the most interesting thread in all of NF and has been for awhile. The marketing team for this movie needs to pat themselves on the back.


----------



## Evolution (Jun 30, 2012)

What about the trailer that should come out on 30th June.
Is it out yet? Is it the trailer thats been posted yesterday?


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2012)

takL said:


> Da・ Vinci is a monthly magazine specialized in books and comics.
> the next issue slated for july 6 will carry kish's interview.
> 
> today i went to bookstores to get a copy of the mag with the kish & asian kungfu interview.
> ...


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2012)

takL said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 30, 2012)

Better be some good explanation in the movie part


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 30, 2012)

takL said:


> Da・ Vinci is a monthly magazine specialized in books and comics.
> the next issue slated for july 6 will carry kish's interview.
> 
> today i went to bookstores to get a copy of the mag with the kish & asian kungfu interview.
> ...


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2012)

Lolitalush said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i tried taking this movie  as canon sine it is a genjutsu and anything that happens in it like filler...... but this is just stupid IF TRUE


----------



## Fay (Jun 30, 2012)

You guys are we sure this movie is not canon? I mean first Sakura's parents get revealed in this movie and now also Tobi's identity...


----------



## son_michael (Jun 30, 2012)

As much as I would love to jump up and down for joy shouting I TOLD YOU SO! to all the tobi obito naysayes...this sounds like Tobi turning into everybody in the genjutsu world

AKA- kishi trolling us.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 30, 2012)

Wait he got it from a interview in a magazine? I really doubt Kishi would reveal the biggest mystery in his manga from an interview? And if Tobi masked was remove in the AU world how does he know Obito is Tobi in the real world.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2012)

Fay said:


> You guys are we sure this movie is not canon? I mean first Sakura's parents get revealed in this movie and now also Tobi's identity...



people say its canon but i myself don't believe that. however, you can say it is canon if you want to.


----------



## Jad (Jun 30, 2012)

Personally, I think Kishi is putting three names into the ring on who Tobi could be. Shisui, Obito or Izuna. I think his trying to peak interest not only in the movie but the manga as well. And because of the manga about to be finished, he wants to build as much hype as he can and give the fans a "sneak peak".

I mean you get bored when you see a present and you stare at too long without knowing what is inside it. So your getting to see a BIT of the present to make you excited again and not lose focus.

Remember, Kishi is competing with other Manga's @___@


----------



## Fay (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow this movie excites me even more for the manga. Now we know for sure Kakashi will play a huge role just like Kishi promised pek

Edit: and this perhaps also means that we'll (FINALLY) see playboySuke in the epilogue :33


----------



## geG (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay, apparently looking through the 2ch thread I found something resembling a transcript, and it's apparently saying that a mask on _Naruto's_ face breaks away and reveals Shisui. Or something. Apparently there are multiple Narutos in this movie? I haven't payed that close attention.

Basically it all seems like a bunch of weird genjutsu fuckery.


----------



## Fay (Jun 30, 2012)

Geg said:


> Okay, apparently looking through the 2ch thread I found something resembling a transcript, and it's apparently saying that a mask on _Naruto's_ face breaks away and reveals Shisui. Or something. Apparently there are multiple Narutos in this movie? I haven't payed that close attention.
> 
> Basically it all seems like a bunch of weird genjutsu fuckery.



So no Tobi = Obito? Because it can still mean that one of the Naruto's is Shisui and that Tobi= still Obito...


----------



## Jad (Jun 30, 2012)

Shisui was always noted as being best at Genjutsu was he not?

And Shisui vs Minato would be freaking awesome.

Body flicker teleportation expert vs Space/time teleportation expert


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe there are multiple masked Narutos in the movie, each revealing a different character that is suspected to be Tobi?


----------



## Jad (Jun 30, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Maybe there are multiple masked Narutos in the movie, each revealing a different character that is suspected to be Tobi?



That's my assumption as well, like I previously said, it's to build up anticipation for the manga. Since it's reaching the ending, what better way but throw us a bone for a 'present' that has been wrapped up for soo long? We all want to have a little sneaky peak.

I mean remember, Kishimoto is running against other Manga's xD

Shisui makes sense as well, he lost both his eyes, his right arm was taken by Danzou (replaced with Zetsu goo) and his been popping different sets of eyes here and there.


----------



## geG (Jun 30, 2012)

Fay said:


> So no Tobi = Obito? Because it can still mean that one of the Naruto's is Shisui and that Tobi= still Obito...



I dunno, the Obito part was apparently a different thing and it actually was referring to Madara there. But Obito being Tobi makes about as much sense as Shisui being him so I'm inclined to think that has to do with weird genjutsu stuff too. I'll try to do a more thorough translation of what I can find on 2ch.


----------



## Tray (Jun 30, 2012)

Did it come out yet? From what I heard, it seems more interesting than the current story line


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 30, 2012)

Geg said:


> Okay, apparently looking through the 2ch thread I found something resembling a transcript, and it's apparently saying that a mask on _Naruto's_ face breaks away and reveals Shisui. Or something. Apparently there are multiple Narutos in this movie? I haven't payed that close attention.
> 
> Basically it all seems like a bunch of weird genjutsu fuckery.



It all makes sense people.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tobi said he is Madara.
Naruto was said to become second Madara.
Naruto was stated to be like Shisui.
Obito is Uchiha version of Naruto.

Hence: Madara = Tobi = Obito = Naruto = Shisui




Everyone is one person. Moon Eye Plan's operation succeed in the movie. Tobi has become complete and he's everything in everyone and everyone is one with him.


----------



## Jad (Jun 30, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> It all makes sense people.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## ch1p (Jun 30, 2012)

Every Tobi theory will come true. This movie is the best shit there ever was. 



Last Rose of Summer said:


> It all makes sense people.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*I APPROVE.*


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 30, 2012)

Geg said:


> Okay, apparently looking through the 2ch thread I found something resembling a transcript, and it's apparently saying that a mask on _Naruto's_ face breaks away and reveals Shisui. Or something. Apparently there are multiple Narutos in this movie? I haven't payed that close attention.



There are multiple transcripts... because every person who makes the attempt to decipher Kishi's handwritten notes in the magazine eventually feels the need to contribute the results of their squinting with the others. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The 'masked Naruto' that is mentioned in the movie thread is the masked character that most people there think is either AU!Naruto or Tobi pretending to be Naruto... because people have claimed to decipher something about there being two Narutos - one wearing a mask, the other nicknamed Menma.

Now that the trailer has come out and shown a masked man with Sasuke-like bangs, people are also discussing the possibility of him being Real World!Sasuke... or sometimes, black-haired AU!Sakura.

Then there are people claiming that this confirms Tobi = Obito and others claiming that this confirms that Tobi ≠ Obito... though you're right - from what I remember, the Obito thing is associated with Madara's name, not Tobi's.

And then there's Shisui... *sigh*




This, by the way, is why I didn't even try to report all this info before... I had no idea which version to choose! XD


----------



## geG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah it became clear to me that there were lots of different people writing stuff and all their interpretations were slightly different.

So basically I dunno what's going on lol


----------



## Jad (Jun 30, 2012)

So what TakL posted was most likely a "lost in translation" feedback of information?


----------



## insane111 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wtf is going on in here? My brain hurts.


----------



## Jad (Jun 30, 2012)

insane111 said:


> wtf is going on in here? My brain hurts.



TakL translated something from a magazine I believe (don't quote me on that). But that isn't the important part, it seems like what TakL translated didn't come out in anything relatively coherent. Though it included Tobi being Obito, being Shisui (or vice a versa). Confused already? Don't worry, everyone else is.


----------



## geG (Jun 30, 2012)

Jad said:


> So what TakL posted was most likely a "lost in translation" feedback of information?



Regarding the Shisui thing I'm pretty sure it's saying that the guy in the anbu mask with the black hair who showed up near the end of the trailer is Shisui.

As for the Obito thing, there are multiple people saying that "Madara (Obito)" is written there, but that's all I can figure out from this.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 30, 2012)

So we won't know till the movie or the manga reveals something. So lets take this with a grain of salt and move on


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 30, 2012)

Jad said:


> So what TakL posted was most likely a "lost in translation" feedback of information?



Well... Geg and I are only reporting what we see written in 2ch.

But TakL says he's bought the magazine and deciphered those parts himself, so... I don't know.

Everything about this seems so self-contradictory.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jun 30, 2012)

I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS MOVIE!@#!@#!#!#!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 30, 2012)

I bet Kishi is on here laughing his ass off


----------



## Shaz (Jun 30, 2012)

If Obito was the Tobi who casted the genjutsu, it should be safe to believe he will be the original Tobi.


----------



## Fay (Jun 30, 2012)

Wasn't Obito Minato's student? So weird that he would that to his own sensei's family...what an arse.


----------



## Xaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Jad said:


> That's my assumption as well, like I previously said, it's to build up anticipation for the manga. Since it's reaching the ending, what better way but throw us a bone for a 'present' that has been wrapped up for soo long? We all want to have a little sneaky peak.
> 
> I mean remember, Kishimoto is running against other Manga's xD
> 
> Shisui makes sense as well, he lost both his eyes, *his right arm was taken by Danzou (replaced with Zetsu goo)* and his been popping different sets of eyes here and there.



Then explain why it was Tobi's LEFT arm that was melting into goo during the fight with Minato and not the RIGHT.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 30, 2012)

kishi is just making every theory of tobi being true funny whats next future sasuke, future naruto


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 30, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> It all makes sense people.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Xaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Gabe said:


> kishi is just making every theory of tobi being true funny whats next future sasuke, future naruto



Good question. Maybe it'll be an insane Sage of Six Paths who's somehow still alive!


----------



## Talis (Jun 30, 2012)

Geg said:


> Regarding the Shisui thing I'm pretty sure it's saying that the guy in the anbu mask with the black hair who showed up near the end of the trailer is Shisui.
> 
> As for the Obito thing, there are multiple people saying that "Madara (Obito)" is written there, but that's all I can figure out from this.


The '''long haired'' tiger stripped masked man?
If yes my brains is going to get really mindfqed lol, gonna check the trailer.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 30, 2012)

DarkLord Omega said:


> So we won't know till the movie or the manga reveals something. So lets take this with a grain of salt and move on



Ya best not to fall victim to Kishimoto's genjutsu.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 30, 2012)

I just want to see what Hot-blooded Kakashi will do.


----------



## wstickman (Jun 30, 2012)

Wtf is going on?


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Every Tobi theory will come true. This movie is the best shit there ever was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The perfect response to the nature of Tobi's plan. 

So much @#%$@#$% shit it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 30, 2012)

kishi needs to add AU ino to the manga. shino looks......exactly the same. wtf? dont care about the tobito stuff. i'll wait till it actually comes out.


----------



## Joker J (Jun 30, 2012)

If Kakashi has the Sharingan there will be no Obito.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> It all makes sense people.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



in that case itachi = prophet

but yeah, that's what  i thought of too


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 1, 2012)

btw, you guys need to keep in mind that if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 tobi = obito in the movie, outside the moons eye plan


, it still doesnt mean that he is him in the manga.


*Spoiler*: __ 



tobi=obito


 in the movie would be as cannon as akatsuki leader itachi, or still alive nagato/pain/konan.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2012)

Jad said:


> *Shisui was always noted as being best at Genjutsu was he not?
> 
> And Shisui vs Minato would be freaking awesome.
> 
> Body flicker teleportation expert vs Space/time teleportation expert*




*Spoiler*: __ 



i think shisui vs minato would be awesome as he was known as "shisui of the mirage" for  a similair shunshin feat as minato


----------



## ryz (Jul 1, 2012)

Okey I went away, slept a good night's sleep (GMT+5), and have come back. 

....

And shit still doesn't make sense.

....

So, has the shitstorm abated? Any fresh info since Takl rent the forum asunder (lol Takl is Lews Therin Telamon's reincarnation  )


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 1, 2012)

So much mindfuck 

When we're going to get the new trailer btw?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 1, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> So much mindfuck
> 
> When we're going to get the new trailer btw?



You mean this? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwYo6qAifvM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 1, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> You mean this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwYo6qAifvM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Wasn't there supposed to be a new trailer on 30th (yesterday)? This trailer came out day before. Or maybe I just understood something wrong?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 1, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be a new trailer on 30th (yesterday)? This trailer came out day before. Or maybe I just understood something wrong?


 
That was the trailer from the 30th. Japan is a day ahead of us. Example: Today is July 1, while it is July 2 in Japan.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 1, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> That was the trailer from the 30th. Japan is a day ahead of us. Example: Today is July 1, while it is July 2 in Japan.



Japan is only 6 or 7 hours ahead of my country, but oh well, I believe now this is the 30th trailer.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 1, 2012)

Maybe this is the magazine that TakL was talking about?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2012)

After all this time we might get THE reveal outside of the manga?

No, just no.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't get anything anymore


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Better Addy, it means Obito was Itachi's mentor.






Lovely said:


> Maybe this is the magazine that TakL was talking about?



If takL bought it, then there's no mistake about you know what.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 1, 2012)

Here are bigger pics of the new Shino & Ino sketches...





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Jul 1, 2012)

It's AU world so I'm pretty sure whether Tobi was revealed to be either Tobi or Shisui or whatever means nothing in the canon world so I wouldn't mind it that much.

/very late reaction since I was sleeping yesterday when takl posted that translation 

Looking at Shino's sketches. He looks alright, not that much different but at least he took off his hood. Did he ever take it off in canon before? I don't remember that much >_<
Ino looks pretty with her hair up <3


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 1, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Maybe this is the magazine that TakL was talking about?



*blinks*

I don't know whether this is the magazine TakL was talking about, but on the right page it shows an interview with Kishi - and it's titled "The essence and bromance of being a 'NARUTO' ninja" (or "The essence of being a 'NARUTO' ninja and bromance", something like that).

...I wonder what it's about.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 1, 2012)

Ino looks pretty cute


----------



## Saunion (Jul 1, 2012)

> bromance



What the fuck?


----------



## Selva (Jul 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *blinks*
> 
> I don't know whether this is the magazine TakL was talking about, but on the right page it shows an interview with Kishi - and it's titled "The essence and bromance of being a 'NARUTO' ninja" (or "The essence of being a 'NARUTO' ninja and bromance", something like that).
> 
> ...I wonder what it's about.


Even Kishi finds it more interesting to talk about the bromance in Naruto than the non existent romance


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *blinks*
> 
> I don't know whether this is the magazine TakL was talking about, but on the right page it shows an interview with Kishi - and it's titled "*The essence and bromance of being a 'NARUTO' ninja"* (or "The essence of being a 'NARUTO' ninja and bromance", something like that).
> 
> ...I wonder what it's about.



This keeps getting better and better... Kishi you are not that stupid or clueless as I feared you may be... or interviewers are not that clueless... Either way... what bromance, if there's NaruHina and SasuSaku in the movie?


----------



## Drums (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh, Kishi, do you have something against straight romance? 

Oh well, he might as well adress the bromance in his manga for once, for all I know.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 1, 2012)

Maybe SasuNaru bromance


----------



## zlatko (Jul 1, 2012)

I was thinking what about Shino and Ino ? Sh*Ino* ino is int the Name of Shino perfect match she will talk he wont open a mouth


----------



## Lovely (Jul 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *blinks*
> 
> I don't know whether this is the magazine TakL was talking about, but on the right page it shows an interview with Kishi - and it's titled "The essence and bromance of being a 'NARUTO' ninja" (or "The essence of being a 'NARUTO' ninja and bromance", something like that).
> 
> ...I wonder what it's about.



.  I'll try to search for close-ups.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2012)

Bromance is obviously more important cause he could care less for romance.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 1, 2012)

zlatko said:


> I was thinking what about Shino and Ino ? Sh*Ino* ino is int the Name of Shino



 i was thinking the same thing while i was posting it...



takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcE5wjCrQ1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2012)

Bromance  

I'm liking Ino, Shino looks the same but come on, the glasses got to go.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 1, 2012)

Bromace was expected.

Needs Sromance between Ino and Sakura


----------



## Spica (Jul 1, 2012)

When will the anime start getting the movie clips in the OP? (I can't believe I'm looking forward to it.)



Chocilla said:


> Bromace was expected.
> 
> Needs Sromance between Ino and Sakura



The incorrect term is Homance.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 1, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Here are bigger pics of the new Shino & Ino sketches...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Wow, Ino looks adorable like that, cant wait to see her in the movie. 
So the trailer has already aired and we already watched it. Thats cool.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm going to laugh hard if Kishi was planning on revealing Tobi's identity before the movie, so he told them in advance, only for some PR guy to spill the beans in a preview.

Almost impossible, I know, but I can dream .


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 1, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> Bromace was expected.
> 
> Needs Sromance between Ino and Sakura



 I love you


----------



## Kusa (Jul 1, 2012)

Spica said:


> When will the anime start getting the movie clips in the OP? (I can't believe I'm looking forward to it.)
> 
> 
> 
> The incorrect term is Homance.



Homance ? You mean H*oe*mance ?



(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> I love you


Lol Life must be pretty goood for me to get a love confession in a Narutoforum   just jokin 

I luv you too.This manga really lacks some good Sromance.


----------



## ryz (Jul 1, 2012)

WTH is going on in Japan?

First the Takl bomb, now Bromance?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2012)

It's probably between Naruto and Sasuke, maybe Kakashi and Gai. What I'd like to see would be Sasuke and Sai. I want to see how they hang out. AU or not they must ruffle each other so bad. 

But... if I get some from Sakura and Ino... there's that onsen scene. All of the girls together, chilling out. I want it. The girls hardly interact on canon.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 1, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> But... if I get some from Sakura and Ino... there's that onsen scene. All of the girls together, chilling out.


----------



## takL (Jul 1, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Maybe this is the magazine that TakL was talking about?



no it must be the magazine called T released yesterday at toho theaters
i havent bought it 

and the magazine i was talking about was "+act" didnt i say so in that post?
and no i didnt buy it either. I went to bookstores to buy another mag and didnt find the issue. instead I saw this +act magazine at a shop. so I checked kishs script in it for some pending points quickly.


----------



## Federica3975238426 (Jul 1, 2012)

B-Bromance?


----------



## Lovely (Jul 1, 2012)

takL said:


> no it must be the magazine called T released yesterday at toho theaters
> i havent bought it
> 
> and the magazine i was talking about was "+act" didnt i say so in that post?
> and no i didnt buy it either. I went to bookstores to buy another mag and didnt find the issue. instead I saw this +act magazine at a shop. so I checked kishs script in it for some pending points quickly.



There's no way to know the title of that magazine from the picture I posted. If it is called T instead of +act I wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *blinks*
> 
> I don't know whether this is the magazine TakL was talking about, but on the right page it shows an interview with Kishi - and it's titled "The essence and bromance of being a 'NARUTO' ninja" (or *"The essence of being a 'NARUTO' ninja and bromance"*, something like that).
> 
> ...I wonder what it's about.



*raise of one eyebrow*   But if it's about the most popular ship in Japan, then we'll have KakaIru?

Btw, where's Iruka.

MAYBE HE'S TOBI IN THIS MOVIE!


----------



## ch1p (Jul 1, 2012)

All of them beating that creep up. TEAMWORK.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 1, 2012)

Bromance

Isn't Sasuke a ladies man in this movie? 

Besides Naruto won't have a reason to fight Sasuke in AU


----------



## takL (Jul 1, 2012)

Lovely said:


> There's no way to know the title of that magazine from the picture I posted. If it is called T instead of +act I wouldn't be able to tell the difference.



oh sry the latter half was @ mezzomarinaio who said he had no idea what magazine i was talking about.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 1, 2012)

So are people on 2ch talking about that interview? Is Kishimoto seriously talking about bromance or is it just people messing around?


----------



## takL (Jul 1, 2012)

to whom this might concern,
exquuese me but better translations of what?....
you cant translate a word you cant make out. 
it was a greatly reduced pic of kishs hand written manuscript covered with letters no drawings. and was blur and illegible. Obviously its not meant to be read but just to be seen.  

my spo is incoherent because it doesn't include what I didnt see with my own eyes in the micro script. 
i meant it for the peeps who saw my earlier posts about the + act article in this thread.
i thought itd be enough but i was wrong. 



takL said:


> but +act mag. so i checked kishs handwritten script and yea most of the hearsays i posted here regarding it were actually in there.
> 
> things might have changed from then but if u dont want to know too much, dont open this.
> 
> ...



the hearsays about the +act magazine i posted here are



takL said:


> donno if it true but according to same @2ch the article says Kizashis face is engraved on the Hokage face rock.
> 
> and a poster tried hard to decode the microscopic letters of kishs script in the +act mag article using a magnifying glass or something, says they think they spot "obito" in the (  ) next to Madara. like in "naruto gets trapped by the jutsu of the enemy, Madara ("???") into the parallel world(genjutsu world) that mirrors the real world..." then again they also say it might be "Madara(Udon)" or "madara(Ozebito). so take it with a pinch of salt





takL said:


> one more from the script of the magazine, +act
> "akatsuki members line up.
> Naruto 'what an idea…Not now…'
> However, the akatukis start to beat the 9 beasts
> Naruto "good heavens....why?  is it because blah blah blah….!?"





takL said:


> again from kishs handwritten script in the +act magazine article
> 
> there arent any fundamental changes in the clothing of neji *lee* kiba shino tenten(save patches) choji(save the mark on the belly) shikamaru, haku(?), guy, and kakashi.





takL said:


> and a bit more from the script
> -theres a convo between the 2 narutos in the latter half of Act 2
> -the world in the genjutsu is a parallel one mirroring the real one. the world with the(=narutos?) parents
> -Naruto decides to live as menma
> ...


phew i guess that's all.

now, does the spo not seem a bit more coherent for you? 
its not a "lost in translation" thingy. its a "lost in the long thread" thing.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 1, 2012)

takL said:


> phew i guess that's all.
> 
> now, does the spo not seem a bit more coherent for you?
> its not a "lost in translation" thingy. its a "lost in the long thread" thing.



Nope, not really sorry.

The whole "masked Naruto's mask is ripped off and Shisui appears" on top of Madara (Obito) still doesn't make any sense to me.

Then again it'll probably make sense once the movie is out (or not).


----------



## takL (Jul 1, 2012)

Saunion said:


> So are people on 2ch talking about that interview? Is Kishimoto seriously talking about bromance or is it just people messing around?



they say the bromance in the article is  between kulama n naruto


----------



## takL (Jul 1, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Nope, not really sorry.
> 
> The whole "masked Naruto's mask is ripped off and Shisui appears" on top of Madara (Obito) still doesn't make any sense to me.



please re-read my posts i quoted, especially the longest one carefully.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 1, 2012)

takL said:


> to whom this might concern,
> exquuese me but better translations of what?....
> you cant translate a word you cant make out.
> it was a greatly reduced pic of kishs hand written manuscript covered with letters no drawings. and was blur and illegible. Obviously its not meant to be read but just to be seen.
> ...



Its enough for me. You've always been pretty reliable anyway, so I would take your word for it regardless.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> You mean this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwYo6qAifvM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Surprisingly badass trailer.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 1, 2012)

takL said:


> oh sry the latter half was @ mezzomarinaio who said he had no idea what magazine i was talking about.



I know that you were talking about +Act, TakL.

What I meant to say in my post was that I had no idea if the picture posted was from +Act or not. XD

I could only see the title 'New standard something something' at the top of the page (which for all I know could also be a section of the magazine), and the front page of the magazine isn't visible.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's the above trailer subbed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ynkOic7uss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## takL (Jul 1, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Its enough for me. You've always been pretty reliable anyway, so I would take your word for it regardless.



ta! a great relief for me.

and for anyone who wants to have a go at the script i was on about, see  
and please know what ur talking about. 
i gooooooooooogled for 岸本　プロット　ナルト for ya.



mezzomarinaio said:


> I know that you were talking about +Act, TakL.
> 
> What I meant to say in my post was that I had no idea if the picture posted was from +Act or not. XD
> 
> I could only see the title 'New standard something something' at the top of the page (which for all I know could also be a section of the magazine), and the front page of the magazine isn't visible.



oh i see sry i misread your post.


----------



## ryz (Jul 1, 2012)

takL said:


> ta! a great relief for me.
> 
> and for anyone who wants to have a go at the script i was on about, see
> and please know what ur talking about.
> i gooooooooooogled for 岸本　プロット　ナルト for ya.



We didn't doubt you, it's just that the info you presented was SO absurd that we couldn't dattebayo it. :amazed

But alas we must accept that Kishi might be out to troll us all anyway


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 1, 2012)

im surprised kishi created such a random plot.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 1, 2012)

takL said:


> they say the bromance in the article is  between kulama n naruto



LOL, I have to see it. 

The rest isn't that funny though...


----------



## takL (Jul 1, 2012)

ryz said:


> We didn't doubt you, it's just that the info you presented was SO absurd that we couldn't dattebayo it. :amazed
> 
> But alas we must accept that Kishi might be out to troll us all anyway



thanks mate! 
but i saw posts saying the "trans" could be better. 

im no way in the hell a tobito theorist. i just couldnt believe "madara(obito) " thats why i had to check the mag. aaand when i see it i have to tell it, you know.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 1, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> im surprised kishi created such a random plot.


Kishi only licenses the "Naruto" to anime teams, he has nothing to do with creating the anime.

//HbS


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2012)

takL said:


> to whom this might concern,
> exquuese me but better translations of what?....
> you cant translate a word you cant make out.
> it was a greatly reduced pic of kishs hand written manuscript covered with letters no drawings. and was blur and illegible. Obviously its not meant to be read but just to be seen.
> ...



Sorry, at the time I wasn't aware the whole thing was based on such a small, sketchy image. I was just going with what I was reading on 2ch.


----------



## takL (Jul 1, 2012)

@ Geg na dont be sorry cos i didnt aim it at u or anyone specifically. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Kishi only licenses the "Naruto" to anime teams, he has nothing to do with creating the anime.
> 
> //HbS



save this particuler movie. 

havent u seen kishs notes, manuscripts chara designs and all?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 1, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Kishi only licenses the "Naruto" to anime teams, he has nothing to do with creating the anime.
> 
> //HbS


kishi is responsible for _everything_ in this movie.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

There better not be a retarded level of Bromance like there is in the manga.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> There better not be a retarded level of Bromance like there is in the manga.


too late. its already there.


----------



## Combine (Jul 1, 2012)

Whoa, what happened in here? This thread exploded with talk of Tobi being Obito, Shisui, Sasuke, Naruto and Sakura's dad?


----------



## Kusa (Jul 1, 2012)

Bromance can be wonderful if both guys are in the feeling of Bromance.So if Kishi is giving us some bromance it shouldn't be one sided.Well,this Sasuke is different anyway,so maybe this time he will call Naruto his friend.

edit:
wait what Bromnce between Kumara and Naruto ?


----------



## takL (Jul 1, 2012)

btw the lyrics in soredewa mata ashita are brilliant

the chorus for instance

"what he sought for is, what she wept for is,
what you deplored is, not any other days but TODAY
like the days someone has hid, like the days we have lost, do you think you re likely to get back those days everything was quiet? now all right, i'll see you tomorrow"


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 1, 2012)

takL said:


> btw the lyrics in soredewa mata ashita are brilliant
> 
> the chorus for instance
> 
> ...



Oh! TakL, do you plan to translate the lyrics of the song?

Because I was also doing that (it's taking me some time because, urgh, song lyrics are so difficult), but I'll leave it to you if you want...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 1, 2012)

So the masked character (not Tobi) is actually the Naruto of that world?


----------



## takL (Jul 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Oh! TakL, do you plan to translate the lyrics of the song?
> 
> Because I was also doing that (it's taking me some time because, urgh, song lyrics are so difficult), but I'll leave it to you if you want...



yep and id like to make them rhyme in eng as much as possible, without changing the original meanings.
so would you help me? and any volunteers?



First Tsurugi said:


> So the masked character (not Tobi) is actually the Naruto of that world?



seems so


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 1, 2012)

Wait sooo what's the deal? Is Tobi=Obito or Masked man=Naruto?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 1, 2012)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Wait sooo what's the deal? Is Tobi=Obito or Masked man=Naruto?



Yeah, apparently Kishimoto indirectly confirmed Tobi is Obito and Tobito appears in the genjutsu world as many different people including Sasuke, Naruto and Shisui.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 1, 2012)

takL said:


> yep and id like to make them rhyme in eng as much as possible, without changing the original meanings.
> so would you help me? and any volunteers?



Of course I'd like to help! I was planning to ask you to check on my trans anyway, so as to avoid possible mistakes.. I could try sending them to you once I'm finished?

Though I don't really know whether we could get things to rhyme perfectly... keeping the poetry, sure, but rhymes may be a little difficult...


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 1, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Yeah, apparently Kishimoto indirectly confirmed Tobi is Obito and Tobito appears in the genjutsu world as many different people including Sasuke, Naruto and Shisui.



Ugh, great. What an asspull.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> So the masked character (not Tobi) is actually the Naruto of that world?



LOL wow....That's just wow..... :rofl


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2012)

Is the song meaning for his parents and naruto's family?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2012)

so naruto is the mask men in that world


----------



## takL (Jul 1, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Of course I'd like to help! I was planning to ask you to check on my trans anyway, so as to avoid possible mistakes.. I could try sending them to you once I'm finished?
> 
> Though I don't really know whether we could get things to rhyme perfectly... keeping the poetry, sure, but rhymes may be a little difficult...



true dat. still i want to try as much as possible. cos the lyrics are surprisingly good, u know?


----------



## takL (Jul 1, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Is the song meaning for his parents and naruto's family?



I think its more like about the state of japan after the 3/11 earthquake.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 1, 2012)

When will this movie come out?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 1, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> When will this movie come out?



On 28th July in Japan.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> When will this movie come out?



Next April


----------



## Talis (Jul 1, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> On 28th July in Japan.


3 Weeks only.
Cool, will they be around internet quickly?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 1, 2012)

Vino said:


> Next April



On Fools Day.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2012)

No, unless some brave soul records it for us.


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2012)

The most we'll get is a detailed plot summary or like Vino said a camraw.

Don't expect anything to really show up until the DVD comes out in April.


----------



## Combine (Jul 1, 2012)

We also will get the altered Naruto anime OP to coincide with the films release which should contain some new footage

I was able to piece together the Blood Prison film from last years spoilerific op


----------



## son_michael (Jul 1, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Yeah, apparently Kishimoto indirectly confirmed Tobi is Obito and Tobito appears in the genjutsu world as many different people including Sasuke, Naruto and Shisui.



so we are now accepting that tobi is obito as cannon?


----------



## Jad (Jul 1, 2012)

son_michael said:


> so we are now accepting that tobi is obito as cannon?



Even if Kishimoto wrote in bold letters "Tobi is Obito", it was still written in the manuscript. Something that could have been easily changed before production started on the movie.

In the end, we can only wait for the movie to be released, unless stated in magazine recently published.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 1, 2012)

takL said:


> btw the lyrics in soredewa mata ashita are brilliant
> 
> the chorus for instance
> 
> ...


That's beautiful!!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 1, 2012)

Tobi is Obito?


----------



## Gojita (Jul 1, 2012)

som screenshots from the trailer by a guy at deviantart, if anyone would like that


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2012)

Just red the last seven pages.

Not sure what's happening. lol.


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Jul 1, 2012)

From Twitter

岸本斉史先生連続インタビューを放送！先生自ら「劇場版」について語っていただきました。７月６日（金）から「サキよみジャンＢＡＮＧ！」（テレビ東京系毎週金曜夕方６時）にて。７月は「ＶＯＭＩＣ」も「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ-ナルト-」。 …　テレビ東京HIRO


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 1, 2012)

Here are sketches of Kakashi for the movie (sorry if bad quality):


*Spoiler*: __ 





Is that his eyes on the top right!? does he have the sharingan in this world? if thats true then is obito alive in it?


----------



## Mako (Jul 2, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Here are sketches of Kakashi for the movie (sorry if bad quality):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wait wait wait. So he doesn't have Sharingan? This isn't the badass I use to know.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 2, 2012)

Foster said:


> Wait wait wait. So he doesn't have Sharingan? This isn't the badass I use to know.



Hmm...now that i look at it im sure there both his right eye (the one he shows all the time). Its a motion? One second his calm then the next HOT BLOODED MODE ON


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 2, 2012)

^ I think it's just to show the difference between the width of his normal eyes and the AU version.


----------



## ryz (Jul 2, 2012)

IIRC, AU!Kakashi has the sharingan in the right eye, not left. Also, unlike Canon!Kakashi, AU!Kakashi keeps his sharingan eye open and active, which naturally results him constantly loosing chakra.

I read this somewhere back in this thread.


----------



## gus3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone else here get the feeling that AU Sasuke might have been trained by Jiraiya? That or it was AU Jiraiya that went rogue and AU Orochimaru ended up becoming a smooth talking womanizer.


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2012)

8 gate kakashi.............. nuff said


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 2, 2012)

gus3 said:


> Anyone else here get the feeling that AU Sasuke might have been trained by Jiraiya? That or it was AU Jiraiya that went rogue and AU Orochimaru ended up becoming a smooth talking womanizer.



Now this would be hilarious


----------



## ch1p (Jul 2, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Here are sketches of Kakashi for the movie (sorry if bad quality):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ahah, is that Byakugan.



gus3 said:


> Anyone else here get the feeling that AU Sasuke might have been trained by Jiraiya? That or it was AU Jiraiya that went rogue and AU Orochimaru ended up becoming a smooth talking womanizer.



I love it.


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 2, 2012)

Found those in baidu, too lazy to check the recent pages if someone has already posted those. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 2, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> Found those in baidu, too lazy to check the recent pages if someone has already posted those.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Hey, does this mean Minato is the _fifth_?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 2, 2012)

Though is that even Hiruzen next to Kizashi? I remember he used to have a goatee but not a beard..


----------



## takL (Jul 2, 2012)

'ts kizashi check the trailer.

wsj has 4 shots from the trailer we in here all saw. 
1 the masked man 2 the masked man grabbing narutos head 3 hinata shouting at naruto 4 sasuke giving a rose to sakura 
beside the 3rd one, theres a caption saying "hinata jealous of sakura." so it was "if you hit on that girl/beach, ill fuckin kill ya!" after all. 
there's kishs sketch of shino spreading insecticides like mad with a caption (by the editor) "shino cant stand any bugs"
and animators (tukuyomi) sai, which isnt new to us in here, with a caption (by the editor) "sai is emotional /intense and sucks at drawing" 
and kishs comments saying the shino and sai were the hardest charas to make the tukuyomi versions.
plus the article/editor says "wait for the movie to see how much sai and shino (can) change!"


----------



## Xaven (Jul 2, 2012)

In the trailer, the heads on the Hokage Monument are as follows:

1: Hashirama Senju

2: Tobirama Senju

3: Hiruzen Sarutobi

4: Kizashi Haruno

5: I think it's Tsunade Senju, but I can't be 100% certain as we're looking at it from a distance. 

I was able to confirm the other ones by looking at pictures of the Monument.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 2, 2012)

takL said:


> 'ts kizashi check the trailer.
> 
> wsj has 4 shots from the trailer we in here all saw.
> 1 the masked man 2 the masked man grabbing narutos head 3 hinata shouting at naruto 4 sasuke giving a rose to sakura
> ...


 
Thanks Takl!Too bad I can't rep you now...

Hinata jealous of Sakura(she treated Naruto for this...Poor Naruto);
Shino hates bugs 
Say sucks at drawing...

I want to see the movie!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 2, 2012)

takL said:


> 'ts kizashi check the trailer.
> 
> wsj has 4 shots from the trailer we in here all saw.
> 1 the masked man 2 the masked man grabbing narutos head 3 hinata shouting at naruto 4 sasuke giving a rose to sakura
> ...




Could you post a scan? Please


----------



## amx (Jul 2, 2012)

Sakura's father is the hokage?!


----------



## Lovely (Jul 2, 2012)

takL said:


> beside the 3rd one, theres a caption saying "hinata jealous of sakura." so it was "if you hit on that girl/beach, ill fuckin kill ya!" after all.





Well... that's surprising, yet at the same time, perhaps not all together unexpected.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jul 2, 2012)

amx said:


> Sakura's father is the hokage?!



 ....................


----------



## ryz (Jul 2, 2012)

takL said:


> 'ts kizashi check the trailer.
> 
> wsj has 4 shots from the trailer we in here all saw.
> 1 the masked man 2 the masked man grabbing narutos head 3 hinata shouting at naruto 4 sasuke giving a rose to sakura
> ...


Stop blending our brains, Takl 

Btw, could you get us a screenshot of the jealous Hinata thing? that i want to see!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2012)

Possessive AU!Hinata is possessive. 

I wanna see Kizashi as acting Hokage in the next trailer too.


----------



## Kage (Jul 2, 2012)

possessive? she sounds crazy.


----------



## Selva (Jul 2, 2012)

gah Hinata is annoying as shit in this world... not like she isn't in the canon world anyway, but at least she's quiet and shy about her feelings in canon >__>


takL said:


> there's kishs sketch of shino spreading insecticides like mad with a caption (by the editor) "shino cant stand any bugs"
> and animators (tukuyomi) sai, which isnt new to us in here, with a caption (by the editor) "sai is emotional /intense and sucks at drawing"



daww poor Sai and Shino XD I wonder what their attacks are going to be like since bugs and drawings are out of the question in this Genjutsu world for now


----------



## Lovely (Jul 2, 2012)

Is Hinata's screenshot the only one with notes beside it?


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 2, 2012)

When you say _so it was "if you hit on that girl/beach, ill fuckin kill ya!" after all_ is that also a caption beside it or is it just your interpretation and the only caption is "Hinata jealous of Sakura"? xD

This Hinata seems like the type of be jealous of everything concerning Naruto, oh man.  I'm curious to see Sai and Shino! That's a COMPLETE 180.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 2, 2012)

lol hinata , naruto still doesn't care about you even after you show your breast


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> lol hinata , naruto still doesn't care about you even after you show your breast



only sasuke can please him after all


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 2, 2012)

Addy said:


> only sasuke can please him after all



sasuke , flat breast sakura over hinata( in naruto eyes )


----------



## Selva (Jul 2, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> sasuke , flat breast sakura over hinata( in naruto eyes )


Yeah. Naruto has such a horrible taste in women after all


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2012)

funny kishi keeps on add wood to the parring fire thing somewhat annoying cause it will lead to parring war with its fanatics.

so if shino hates bugs wonder how he fights


----------



## takL (Jul 2, 2012)

Darkhope said:


> When you say _so it was "if you hit on that girl/beach, ill fuckin kill ya!" after all_ is that also a caption beside it or is it



no its not from the issue. it's from reports on the sunshine show.




Matrix XZ said:


> Could you post a scan? Please





ryz said:


> Btw, could you get us a screenshot of the jealous Hinata thing? that i want to see!




the 3rd image >@0:35 
the 4th> @0:31
at the mark 1:06 the caption says "the fights beyond the original(manga)"
the masked: at length I can get your 9b.
from 1:12 to 1:18 
minato :It is the duty of parents to protect their kids
Naruto: then, its the duty of me to surpass my parents, innit?


----------



## shiroukage (Jul 2, 2012)

here from WSJ..
can someone  translate this page?


----------



## takL (Jul 2, 2012)

shiroukage said:


> here from WSJ..
> can someone  translate this page?



what might be new to u in there are that u can read some of the old chaps online for free.
and this explains why the real Sasuke, not the AU one, is in the promotional posters


----------



## ryz (Jul 2, 2012)

I am sorry Takl, I think i am confused.

I thought the "Hinata is jealous of Sakura" was in the magazine, not in the trailer.

I think what you are trying to say is, that, they took the screen-shot of Hinata strangling Naruto, and put their own caption around it, which gives us the "Hinata is jealous" bitm among other things.

In other words, the "Hinata is jealous" caption is NOT in the trailer.

Am I correct?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 2, 2012)

Is it really that Naruto = Tobi?..
any new trailer?!..


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2012)

takL said:


> what might be new to u in there are that u can read some of the old chaps online for free.
> and this explains why the real Sasuke, not the AU one, is in the promotional posters



 that sounds like a good idea


----------



## takL (Jul 2, 2012)

ryz said:


> I am sorry Takl, I think i am confused.
> 
> I thought the "Hinata is jealous of Sakura" was in the magazine, not in the trailer.
> 
> ...



yep the "Hinata is jealous" caption is in wsj.

and my saying "so it was 'if you hit on that girl/be-ach, ill fuckin kill ya!' after all" is about the reports on the shanshine event @ 2ch  and this (in bold type).



mezzomarinaio said:


> From 2ch:
> 
> _194 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/06/30(土) 22:15:03.12 ID:qtwEgKeb
> ミラバトのナルト第二弾に月読キャラでるんだなｗ
> ...



and i always welcome qs like urs!


----------



## Lovely (Jul 2, 2012)

What is the shanshine event? Were the seiyuus reporting scenes from the movie or something?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 2, 2012)

Lovely said:


> What is the shanshine event? Were the seiyuus reporting scenes from the movie or something?



In the Sunshine 60 building in Tokyo, there's currently an exhibition with many rough sketches from the movie... and every once in a while, someone will post a photo or a report (think of the Nightwear!Sakura picture that we've seen lately).

If I remember correctly, though, the Hinata quote TakL is talking about isn't from the Sunshine event... a poster on 2ch just said they'd seen it on her miracle battle card in a magazine.





Since I had no context to go with the quote, I translated the 'soitsu' in Hinata's line as 'him' (because it's a very rough way of saying 'that person')... but given the context given to us in the latest Shonen Jump, it becomes clear that it must mean 'her'.

So, "If you lay a hand on her/hit on her, I'll fucking kill you!". XD


----------



## takL (Jul 2, 2012)

well u beat me mezzomarinaio





Lovely said:


> What is the shanshine event? Were the seiyuus reporting scenes from the movie or something?



its being held in the  exhibitting  the storyline, the chara designs etc on panels and videos as well as the storyboards and the screenplay.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 2, 2012)

Why can't anime industry be like the game one and just release the damn artwork in HD and without all that BS on front of it.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 2, 2012)

Naruto, Minato and Kushina all have the same facial expression 
Oh-so creative 

Does the canonverse Sasuke appear in it then?


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2012)

Kage said:


> possessive? she sounds crazy.



Looks and sounds crazy in this movie man. :S Hinata with lipstick (well the way she's drawn in this movie) looks weird as fuck.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 2, 2012)

Just when I thought Hinata is cool.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 2, 2012)

Bender said:


> Looks and sounds crazy in this movie man. :S Hinata with lipstick (well the way she's drawn in this movie) looks weird as fuck.



Yes after seeing dat trailer..I changed my thoughts about her..I don't like her lipstick color..
For the first time I prefer to see the real Hinata with her shyness..


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2012)

Hinata seems scary, still love her though


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Hinata is hella boss in AU. You people are taking this way to seriously.

Much better then all those theories of her being sasuke's girl.


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's a trailer with better subs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xGCp13w4ZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 2, 2012)

Sometimes I question some of your guys' intelligence levels when you use ! as a letter like AU!Sasuke


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 2, 2012)

Starr said:


> Hinata seems scary, still love her though


There's something in Hinata's attitude and expressions that reminds me Tsunade when she's pissed off.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 2, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Sometimes I question some of your guys' intelligence levels when you use ! as a letter like AU!Sasuke



That's bad phrasing for someone who is insulting the intelligence of others. In fact, I'd probably say your offence is bigger.  I do agree with the main idea, though. (That it's stupid to use exclamation marks that way.)


I think a better way of putting it would be "I sometimes doubt the intelligence of some of you guys when you use ! as a letter like AU!Sasuke."


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 2, 2012)

From 2ch

sorry couldnt get them bigger

awww HINAnaru and sasusaku 



 (from a TV program--thanks Hiruko93!
edit: back to my original opinion, could possibly be edited by 2ch)


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 2, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Sometimes I question some of your guys' intelligence levels when you use ! as a letter like AU!Sasuke



It's not being used as a letter but as punctuation...who gives a shit?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 2, 2012)

The second picture is taken from a TV program. Have you recordered this trailer, ShippuudenBleach101?


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> The second picture is taken from a TV program. Have you recordered this trailer, ShippuudenBleach101?



I didn't know there was another program. When did that air?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 2, 2012)

Could someone get the new trailer of that?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 2, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> The second picture is taken from a TV program. Have you recordered this trailer, ShippuudenBleach101?



to me that image looks like photoshopped....


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 2, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> to me that image looks like photoshopped....



Yeah that's what I'm thinking too..


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 2, 2012)

Hikaru said it was a tv program.

Hikaru could you give us the source?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 2, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking too..



I checked the raw trailer HD now and I'm sure that image is photoshopped... they (2ch's users) removed those veins on the face, cleaned eyes and then added those red blushes (that look out style)


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 2, 2012)

It's photoshopped, can't you see it? C'mon the blush doesn't even match with their skins XD


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree that image of Hinata blushing looks shopped


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 2, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hikaru said it was a tv program.
> 
> Hikaru could you give us the source?



they simply captured the image screen from this video

[YOUTUBE]33kx5HGLrdA[/YOUTUBE]

don't let them deceive us, guys


----------



## Lovely (Jul 2, 2012)

Darkhope said:


> From 2ch
> 
> sorry couldnt get them bigger
> 
> ...



Are these from wsj? Photoshopped or not, I'm glad someone finally uploaded the pictures.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh good I was right, there wasn't anything new.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 2, 2012)

Someone should translate the words. Seems it says a bit more than what was previously stated.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 2, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Someone should translate the words. Seems it says a bit more than what was previously stated.



Not really... it's exactly what Ohana wrote before.

_一輪の花を差し出すサスケ！まさかのアプローチにドキドキのサクラ。 

Sasuke holds out a single flower! At the unexpected approach, Sakura's heart starts beating fast._

The part over that refers to the Hinata and Naruto picture, but some of the kanji are hard to make out... I *think* it says something like "Hinata, jealous of Sakura! She (shouts at?) Naruto with a terrible expression!".

But, yeah... kanji. XD


----------



## Lovely (Jul 2, 2012)

Alright, thanks for making it clear.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 2, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I think a better way of putting it would be "I sometimes doubt the intelligence of some of you guys when you use ! as a letter like AU!Sasuke."


 
 Yeah I should've put that instead but I didn't think of that.



izzyisozaki said:


> It's not being used as a letter but as punctuation...who gives a shit?



When there is no space, it's kinda dumb. Plus adding the exclamation doesn't make any sense.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I wonder of this movie takes place before Hinata confessed. It would be funny to see if Naruto is confused about why AU Hinata cares about what girls he interacts with.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 2, 2012)

It takes place during the Shinobi War apparently. He should understand what she's yelling about.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 2, 2012)

Lolz Naruto looks terrified of Hinata. Where be his mommy to protect him for biatchez


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Lovely said:


> It takes place during the Shinobi War apparently. He should understand what she's yelling about.



Oh I see, thank you. On wiki it said Naruto never saw the face of his parents, so I assumed it was before seeing Minato.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 2, 2012)

AU Hinata jealous of Sakura ????


I guess Naruto must have hinted even in this genjutsu world that he still likes Sakura.....


Figures.....Even in a genjutsu world, Kishi loves to mess with pairings.

Still irks me how AU Sasuke is flirting with Sakura.....Even AU Hinata still has her feelings for Naruto, yet this genjutsu has AU Sasuke's feelings totally warped from how canon Sasuke views Sakura and women.


I wonder if there will be any "bromance" between AU Sasuke and Naruto ?


----------



## Lovely (Jul 2, 2012)

> AU Hinata jealous of Sakura ????
> 
> 
> I guess Naruto must have hinted even in this genjutsu world that he still likes Sakura.....
> ...


 Can't have it both ways.


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 2, 2012)

That's why originally I put a "?" next to the second Naruto/Hinata pic--I didn't know if it was edited or not cause it kinda looked edited.  I got it from 2ch, so I can't be sure.  Still unknown I guess. X'D



> I guess Naruto must have hinted even in this genjutsu world that he still likes Sakura.....



Actually, we have no idea what would have caused her reaction and have no dialog.  We can only speculate any scenario. 

What _is_ confirmed is Sakura's heart beating fast for Sasuke though.


----------



## EmperorZeo (Jul 2, 2012)

Heres a thought. What if Naruto and Hinata are a couple in the AU? Of course she would be pissed off when she sees him hanging around Sakura. His parents are alive and he has girlfriend.

His life just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 2, 2012)

That would be an interesting scenario. 

We haven't gotten much on AU Naruto yet, wonder if we'll get more info.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 3, 2012)

Hinata is probably like Sakura with the bossy personality and threatening to beat him up.Sakura is probably like Naruto with dreams of being Hokage and she has no interest in sauske. Sasuke is probably like sakura and constantly bothers her because he loves her.

Naruto probably doesn't even want to be Hokage, his parents probably want him to be the best and he probably could care less and could give a crap less about how other people perceive him.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 3, 2012)

Sakura and Naruto are the same. They do not switch personalities. Which means yes, Sakura is going to like it when Sasuke flirts with her, and Naruto will still hold all of his original goals and dreams.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm, if it's during the war arc, does that mean Naruto will have KCM?

I remember this was asked before, but all that was linked was the 10 year anniversary poster, rather than a poster about the movie.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

I guess it was only a matter of time for pairing fans to start daydreaming pairing scenarios for their AU counterparts !



Darkhope said:


> That's why originally I put a "?" next to the second Naruto/Hinata pic--I didn't know if it was edited or not cause it kinda looked edited.  I got it from 2ch, so I can't be sure.  Still unknown I guess. X'D
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AU Sasuke, you mean ......

Sakura does like Sasuke in canon as well, but we all know canon Sasuke's feelings on this or lack of, that is.


And honestly, you are denying the possible Naruto-->Sakura thing as well.....It has to be it otherwise we would not be hearing about AU Hinata becoming jealous of Sakura !


Honestly that speculation is somewhat more reasonable then the scenario of imagining AU Naruto _banging_ AU Hinata !


Not that it matters, since the movie is just going to leave all of them unresolved just like the manga.


----------



## gus3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Xaven said:


> In the trailer, the heads on the Hokage Monument are as follows:
> 
> 1: Hashirama Senju
> 
> ...



I can guarantee you that it's Minato's face next to Kizashi. Look at the hair puffs:


Now look at AU Tsunade:


Notice her hair is not as puffy. Now look at Minato:

*Spoiler*: __ 







His hair is a much closer match. Also, I'm pretty sure the chin matches as well. Its likely that Kizashi was the Third Hokage and that Minato succeeded him as the Fourth. Which would explain why Naruto is in possession of:



And one more thing. This is something that I strongly suspect now. What if Sakura's parents are introduced in movie before she and Naruto get sent to the AU. That makes me think that her parents, or at least her father, are dead in the AU. Her father could have died fighting the Kyuubi, and Minato might have replaced him as Hokage. If this is true then Sakura may very well need to deal with the tragedy that her real parents actually do look like this:


Or maybe Sakura will gain a better appreciation for all the crap that Naruto was forced to go through growing up.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

If you are going to say that AU Hinata still loves Naruto and is not warped, then you must also say that this implies the real Sasuke also has feelings for Sakura that we are now seeing because of how he acts these feelings being different. It would be hypocritical to say that the same rules do not apply to both Hinata and Sasuke, is what Lovely meant. Honestly, I don't know. It would depend on Sasuke's behavior toward other girls. Whether he is genuine with her or not.

As for Hinata, she's hotblooded and could easily become jealous. Like one of those very controlling people who get jealous at simply talking to someone of the opposite sex and not because there is anything going on romantically with Naruto's actions toward Sakura. Considering AU Hinata's personality, that would be highly likely. 

Or he does something romantic toward her. We just have to wait and see.



gus3 said:


> And one more thing. This is something that I strongly suspect now. What if Sakura's parents are introduced in movie before she and Naruto get sent to the AU. That makes me think that her parents, or at least her father, are dead in the AU. Her father could have died fighting the Kyuubi, and Minato might have replaced him as Hokage. If this is true then Sakura may very well need to deal with the tragedy that her real parents actually do look like this:
> 
> 
> Or maybe Sakura will gain a better appreciation for all the crap that Naruto was forced to go through growing up.



I don't think he is dead. She seems to happy in the trailer. She's already in her home and would know if he was dead. She also knows this isn't real. Also, Naruto went through isolation which Sakura would not. 

Perhaps he is no longer Hokage because of his laid back attitude. Tsunade was going to give up her position, so death is not the only way to get a new Hokage.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 3, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I guess it was only a matter of time for pairing fans to start daydreaming pairing scenarios for their AU counterparts !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make excuses for Sasuke yet at the same time try to brag about how AU Hinata feels. 

If it didn't matter _to you_ than you wouldn't argue with others about it.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

@thoughtful: Well Naruto does like Sakura in canon !  That is a fact much like how Sakura likes Sasuke and him not giving a romantic care.

So one could rightfully assume that he still likes her since all the other characters (with the exception of AU Sasuke) still retain their original interests.

Naruto does not seem to be feeling the "grove" for this AU Hinata confrontation anyway compared to Sakura with her reaction to AU Sasuke giving her a rose.


But anyway:  This is why I say that it is warped between the AU Hinata and AU Sasuke.

Both of the AU versions get personality makeovers, yet one still retains her feelings for the guy (Naruto) while the other gets it totally warped from his canon feelings (indifference to Sakura).

Now do you see where I was getting at?  I was merely just pointing out how this does not match.

Though I admit, it is mostly because seeing AU Sasuke like this is just well....not pleasing to me.  Especially when you consider that, unlike Hinata, his feelings needed to be changed for this AU.  

And also because since I dislike how he treats girls who like him in canon (Karin and Sakura), it is kind of hard for me to see past that even though this is AU Sasuke.



Lovely said:


> You make excuses for Sasuke yet at the same time try to brag about how AU Hinata feels.
> 
> If it didn't matter _to you_ than you wouldn't try to argue with others about it.




Ah the no u argument .


I only had a problem with her comment because apparently the possibility of Naruto still liking Sakura was what triggered AU Hinata to be jealous in the movie is shoved off as just "speculation" and possibly denial on her part.  And ends it with "but we know that Sakura likes Sasuke !" (never denied this, but it just shows that in her view: only the girl's feelings matter).  I mean really?....What other reason could it be that caused AU Hinata to say that to Naruto other than because she feels threatened by Naruto's view or association with Sakura

Yet she agrees with another poster with the "speculation" of AU Naruto and AU Hinata being a couple as somewhat more appropriate and somewhat likely ?


Do you not see the hypocrisy and idiocy of that?


I will call out on hypocrisy if I see it.



Edit: I apologize for wasting space.  I figured I might as well replied in detail so that no one will get the wrong idea.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 3, 2012)

gus3 said:


> I can guarantee you that it's Minato's face next to Kizashi. Look at the hair puffs:
> 
> 
> Now look at AU Tsunade:
> ...



It's Tsunade 

If you take a closer look in the trailer (:25 sec) before it zooms to Kizashi's face you can see the Godaime has the hair parted like Tsunade showing the forehead whereas Minato's bangs are covering his forehead. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKtjCi1MvXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 3, 2012)

just stop to see naruhina fans and their deny about naruto feeling
WOW they even creating story about naruto dating hinata lol.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> If you are going to say that AU Hinata still loves Naruto and is not warped, then you must also say that this implies the real Sasuke also has feelings for Sakura that we are now seeing because of how he acts these feelings being different. It would be hypocritical to say that the same rules do not apply to both Hinata and Sasuke, is what Lovely meant. Honestly, I don't know. It would depend on Sasuke's behavior toward other girls. Whether he is genuine with her or not.



it is confirmed in magazine that sasuke is just playboy like *Loki* in Fairy Tail 

 long time no see 



Abanikochan said:


> It's Tsunade
> 
> If you take a closer look in the trailer (:25 sec) before it zooms to Kizashi's face you can see the Godaime has the hair parted like Tsunade showing the forehead whereas Minato's bangs are covering his forehead.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKtjCi1MvXc[/YOUTUBE]



it's Shizune not Tsunade


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 3, 2012)

Shizune's bangs cover her forehead too.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Shizune's bangs cover her forehead too.



you can see tsunade is now maidservant to Shizune 


Sakura's father is 4th hokage instead of Naruto's father
Sakura is a hero of village instead of Naruto
also 3rd hokage is not Hiruzen Sarutobi


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> @thoughtful: Well Naruto does like Sakura in canon !  That is a fact much like how Sakura likes Sasuke and him not giving a romantic care.
> 
> So one could rightfully assume that he still likes her since all the other characters (with the exception of AU Sasuke) still retain their original interests.
> 
> ...



What I mean to say is that if Sasuke is genuine and since Hinata retains her feelings, it would imply that Sasuke is not as indifferent as he acts in canon. People can act one way and feel another. If ones personality changes, the way they act about their feelings does as well. Again, only if he is genuine would this be implied.



ichihimelove said:


> it is confirmed in magazine that sasuke is just playboy like *Loki* in Fairy Tail
> 
> long time no see
> 
> ...



A Nanpa is not restricted to being polygamous. It describes the way one dresses as well as behavior. Nanpas pick up women on the street but Sasuke seems to be more involved than that. He visits her balcony in the early morning with a rose. It is flashy, like a nanpa, but more effort is put into his gesture. I'm not saying he won't be a complete womanizer, but a nanpa is not restricted to that, so he may not be.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> A Nanpa is not restricted to being polygamous. It describes the way one dresses as well as behavior. Nanpas pick up women on the street but Sasuke seems to be more involved than that. He visits her balcony in the early morning with a rose. It iss flashy, like a nanpa, but more effort is put into his gesture. I'm not saying he won't be a complete womanizer, but a nanpa is not restricted to that, so he may not be.



but the magazine confirmed it he is playboy 
it is not speculations from fans like you try to make it 

he doesn't have any feelings to any girls just play with them, it is opposite of real world


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> but the magazine confirmed it he is playboy
> it is not speculations from fans like you try to make it



The magazine said "Nanpa" which is translated as "playboy", correct? Or did I miss another article in which he is called something different than a nanpa? I've missed a few things on here lol. I'm not trying to make it anything. I'm defining the Japanese term "Nanpa".


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

Who knows, perhaps canon Sasuke actually likes or liked Sakura. Perhaps he was just really good at hiding it.

Anyway at this moment all of his positive feelings towards everyone(aside from his family) are being crushed under an overwhelming amount of hatred and angst. He was willing to take a mortal blow to save Naruto and was willing to hold off Gaara so that Naruto could save Sakura because he didn't want those dear to him die. 

Now he wants to kill the very guy he was risking his life to save back then and kill all of those who acording to him back then were dear to him.

Maybe if he is redeemed(and survives) then he will become Naruto's friend again and treat him well. Maybe he will also be nice for Sakura and if he has any feelings for her deep down then perhaps he will try to hook up with her.

All of that is very difficult to imagine though as we are all to used to Sasuke acting as either a jerk at best or a sociopathic madman at worst. That is why many will probably dislike how Sasuke's redemtion will be handled if he does not pay somehow for all the shit he did. Though of course there are still plenty who feel symathy for the guy and just want him to find some peace in his painful life.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

Sasuke does NOT have romantic feelings for Sakura in canon .


I cannot believe you are even saying this.


This is outright denial or distorting canon.


I guess Sasuke must love Karin, then !  He actually saw her as useful and acknowledged that she "saved" him when Karin let him bit her arm to heal him during his fight to capture Killer Bee......only for him to dispose of her in the Kage Summit Arc, much like he was going to do with Sakura !


He does not like either of them considering his actions toward both of them.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 3, 2012)

lol now sasuke loves sakura in canon this getting better the fans even change the original story .


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> The magazine said "Nanpa" which is translated as "playboy", correct? Or did I miss another article? I've missed a few things on here lol. I'm not trying to make it anything. I'm defining the Japanese term "Nanpa".



the magazine can say directly that AUsasuke likes sakura as it was in AUhinata instead of using word *playboy*, but you try to change the fact LOL


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

It is based on the simple connection between Hinata's feelings remaining unchanging but her personality differing, thus altering how she expresses her feelings. Consistency states one must apply the same principle to all other characters. An illusion to something, not necessarily confirming anything. 

I'm not saying Sasuke loves Sakura in canon. I'm saying it would be _implied_ by the above concept.



ichihimelove said:


> the magazine can say directly that AUsasuke likes sakura like in AUhinata instead of using word playboy, but you try to change the fact LOL



I'm not trying to change any fact...I don't understand why you feel the need to be rude.

I'm not sure what you are trying to say. An article said that Sasuke likes Sakura like AU Hinata? The article said Sasuke likes AU Hinata as well, you mean? Then yes, he is a player and his feelings would be insincere, His flirting is based off that of a womanizer.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

I wonder if Sasuke hits on Ino too. Or Hinata LOL.

Is Ino still in love with him like in canon?

Anyway I'm mostly interested how Tobi will be handled in the movie. He obviously cannnot die like it happened to all filler villains. Will he appear in the Tsukuyomi world to handle NAruto or it will be only Tobi's AU self doing it?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 3, 2012)

....I think I just browsed through a bunch of pairing crap.

I saw a colored version of Sai, hope to see a bigger scan of that.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> ....I think I just browsed through a bunch of pairing crap.



me too.......


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

It does not imply since one should know that Sasuke really does not love Sakura just by reading the manga .


Honestly, no amount of reverse psychology will change canon that Sasuke does not like her (Kage Summit Arc).

And because of that, I can complain that it is warped.  AU Hinata still likes Naruto (that is not warped since it is well known that she likes him).  While AU Sasuke.....yeah....warped.  But again, I already admitted on my previous post that I have trouble seeing AU Sasuke being a flirt with women since his canon self does not treat women very well.



Maybe if you do not follow the manga, you may speculate about Sasuke, otherwise.....


Off topic: But it would be funny if AU Sasuke nanpa Naruto


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Off topic: But it would be funny if AU Sasuke nanpa Naruto......



it would be funny if *nanpa* word means *love*


----------



## Kage (Jul 3, 2012)

ITT: forgetting what genjutsu is.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 3, 2012)

ITT: Kage.

Also no one answered my question


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> And because of that, I can complain that it is warped.  AU Hinata still likes Naruto (that is not warped since it is canon and well known that she likes him).  While AU Sasuke.....yeah....warped.  But again, I already admitted on my previous post that I have trouble seeing AU Sasuke being a flirt with women since his canon self does not treat women very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you do not follow the manga, you may speculate, otherwise.....


your figuring out maybe right if magazine said AUsasuke likes sakura instead of  saying he is just playboy 
it obviously he dose NOT have feelings to any girl 


IDK...maybe nanpa means love


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

Nanpa is Japanese slang for "picking up someone".....As in, flirting or courting someone.

Mostly when it comes to boys--->girls.....sometimes girls--->boys, though !

And now you know why I cringe seeing this AU Sasuke.  

I mean, I generally hate canon Hinata's shy nature since she is suppose to be a ninja but I may like this AU Hinata because her personality seems to match a ninja much more though (too bad she is not real)......sadly, AU Sasuke is not doing any magic .  His negative canon self is just well too big for me not to notice.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

A nanpa is a Japanese man who cares more about girls than being studious, dresses flashy, ect. A woman who acts the same is a gyakunan.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, right....They have different words for the girls.


Some of the anime series I watched always brings up "nanpa" but I never hear the female equivalent .


_Hanasaku Iroha_ describes "nanpa" as an action rather than a person for some reason in one episode  when one of their shy friends (Nakochi) was being surrounded by guys:

"Nako is being nanpa!" or somewhere around those lines ....


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 3, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> If you are going to say that AU Hinata still loves Naruto and is not warped, then you must also say that this implies the real Sasuke also has feelings for Sakura that we are now seeing because of how he acts these feelings being different. It would be hypocritical to say that the same rules do not apply to both Hinata and Sasuke, is what Lovely meant. Honestly, I don't know. It would depend on Sasuke's behavior toward other girls. Whether he is genuine with her or not.



Of course!  So that means that Kiba has always hated dogs and loved cats deep down, Shino is actually scared with bugs, Sai does not draw well (?), Tsunade has small boobs (??) and Shizune has big boobs (???) all along in the Naruto real manga world! Wait, let me help you with this thought. Tsunade actually has small boobs but uses enhancements with her medical ninjutsu in the manga, Shizune has big boobs but hides it for some reason. Sai does not draw well but...I guess he buys scrolls from a guy in Root?

Magical theory applied successfully.  It works so well. 

and then I remembered that this is a genjutsu world and this is an anime movie; in other words; filler


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Please, I do not see the reason to be disrespectful. 

I applied the theory that behaviors have changed while feelings have not based off Hinata. If you do not agree that is fine, but there is no reason to be rude. Simply say you do not agree and why without the sarcasm.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 3, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> you can see tsunade is now maidservant to Shizune
> 
> 
> Sakura's father is 4th hokage instead of Naruto's father
> ...



It didn't really say Shizune took over Tsunade's position in the description. Just her boobs and personality. 

Duh Hiruzen isn't the 3rd. It's a professional Hiruzen impersonator engraved on the rock. I thought that was common knowledge.


----------



## Kage (Jul 3, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> ITT: Kage.
> 
> Also no one answered my question



horribu.

as for your question there's a good chance that he might but at the same time i think this is definitely something they would have shown in the promo's/trailers by now if that is indeed the case.


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 3, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Please, I do not see the reason to be disrespectful.
> 
> I applied the theory that behaviors have changed while feelings have not based off Hinata. If you do not agree that is fine, but there is no reason to be rude. Simply say you do not agree and why without the sarcasm.



And I followed your theory. I don't get why you're being unhappy about this.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> It does not imply since one should know that Sasuke really does not love Sakura just by reading the manga .
> 
> 
> Honestly, no amount of reverse psychology will change canon that Sasuke does not like her (Kage Summit Arc).
> ...



But Sasuke clearly cared about Naruto at least. He was willing to take Haku's blow and die for him.

He also seemed to care for Kakashi and respect him. In fact if it wasn't for Sound 4, Kakashi's words about giving up on revenge might have worked.

Now Sasuke hates everyone. But does that mean he never cared about his former teammates? The funny things is that despite him willing to kill his former teammates he does not have a grudge with any of them personally. He just wants them dead because they are part of Konoha.

Sasuke is defined by his hatred  and thrist for revenge since Itachi kicked his butt in part 2. Our problem trying to see Sasuke differently is because we cannont imagine him without pursuing revenge as it was a main aspect of his personality.

The problem is that Sasuke is so obsessed with reevenge that he was even willing to die with a smile if it guaranteed his revenge. That does not mean he completely does not give a damn about his own life though.

Sasuke's feelings towards Sakura are irrelevant. Even if he loved her more than his own life he "loves" revenge MUUUUCH more. Not that I'm arguing that he REALLY loves her or whatever.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

While also forgetting that Kishi clearly favors NaruSasu over SasuSaku and how the story keeps hinting that Naruto will have a role in his redemption while Sakura will just watch from behind holding no worth (she said this during the Kage Summit Arc) .....


Honestly, I hate NaruSasu but it is pretty hard to deny (unless you are a pairing fan) that NaruSasu has the main plot on its side and Kishi continues to promote it as both being affected with one another.

Sasuke does not hold anything back since he can admit that Naruto was his best friend back at the VOTE fight and how he hints to Tobi that his main objective is Naruto since his influence is creeping into him.


Relax, I do not mean buttsex


And now this is turning into a pairiing war where I was merely arguing against false accusations on who likes who (as in the false view that Sasuke loves Sakura).


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 3, 2012)

Alright people, if you want your opinion to be respected, at least go to the effort to make it respectable.



Kage said:


> as for your question there's a good chance that he might but at the same time i think this is definitely something they would have shown in the promo's/trailers by now if that is indeed the case.



Hmm, it's a bit of a dilemma, as if he has KCM, the power levels go up to a point where it's only really Minato who's useful aside from Naruto (maybe Kushina if she still has a Kyuubi, but she doesn't have any real control).

But if he doesn't, then he has to take down some version of Tobi with only Sage Mode and while Minato has beaten Tobi in canon, I doubt it'll go the same way in a movie about Naruto.

Of course throw Sakura in there and I have no idea what's going on, she was useless after he got Sage Mode and even more so after KCM. That being said, according to the Pain invasion, everyone was useless once Naruto got Sage Mode.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> And I followed your theory. I don't get why you're being unhappy about this.



I'm not unhappy about the topic. I'm unhappy at the tone and condescension of your post which was aimed at me. 

What you stated are not feelings. Kiba would be close but really, he still feels the same about an animal, just the species changed. And maybe feelings have changed. It's simple speculation. I based it off Hinata's feelings for Naruto being unchanging, all of the parents still love each other as they all have their children. But I don't trust this Sasuke as he is a nanpa which does not mean he doesn't have genuine feelings but it very well doesn't.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> While also forgetting that Kishi clearly favors NaruSasu over SasuSaku and how the story keeps hinting that Naruto will have a role in his redemption while Sakura will just watch from behind holding no worth (she said this during the Kage Summit Arc) .....
> 
> 
> Honestly, I hate NaruSasu but it is pretty hard to deny (unless you are a pairing fan) that NaruSasu has the main plot on its side and Kishi continues to promote it as both being affected with one another.
> ...



Kishi clearly favor NaruSaSu more than any heterosexual pairing.

But as of right now ItaSasu looks even more canon than NaruSasu Will Naruto ever become more important to Sasuke than Itachi? That is the real question LOL.

Regarding the movie I wonder what Tobi wants exactly to do with Naruto. If he wants the Kyuubi then he could simply extract it while Naruto is "sleeping" under Tobi's genjutsu.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

Most likely since Naruto is the protagonist and all the characters are falling for Narutoism .

Even the Kyuubi !

He may fill the empty hole in Sasuke's heart after losing Zombie Itachi.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 3, 2012)

This thread was so much better when the usual members were hiding. Well, I guess depression can't last forever, but I'll miss the nice ambient this thread used to have.



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I guess it was only a matter of time for pairing fans to start daydreaming pairing scenarios for their AU counterparts !



You do realise you're the faction that is stirring up the trouble? You're telling yourself off there.



gus3 said:


> Its likely that Kizashi was the Third Hokage and that Minato succeeded him as the Fourth.



Your theory was good, but Kizashi is the fourth.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Most likely since Naruto is the protagonist and all the characters are falling for Narutoism .
> 
> Even the Kyuubi !
> 
> He may fill the empty hole in Sasuke's heart after losing Zombie Itachi.



Or maybe Sasuke will kill himself to join his most beloved brother.

Will even Zetsu fall to Narutoism? Narutoism is worse than brainwashing


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, I do not want a paring war on here lol. I will not bring up pairing related things since it is a sensitive subject. It just kind of happened with defending oneself and discussion. 

On another subject, I wonder why Sakura was attacked? Was she helping Naruto or did Tobi want her purposefully?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

@Ch1p: I was not the one who made up scenarios of AU characters banging each other and treating them like it is canon .

If anything, those who made up those scenarios are even more desperate since it is relying on AU characters of a genjutsu world for their pairings to have moments instead of actual canon......


Do not worry, I am not referring to you.


However, I just felt the need to say something after reading that horrible fanfic plot.


----------



## Kage (Jul 3, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> Hmm, it's a bit of a dilemma, as if he has KCM, the power levels go up to a point where it's only really Minato who's useful aside from Naruto (maybe Kushina if she still has a Kyuubi, but she doesn't have any real control).
> 
> But if he doesn't, then he has to take down some version of Tobi with only Sage Mode and while Minato has beaten Tobi in canon, I doubt it'll go the same way in a movie about Naruto.
> 
> Of course throw Sakura in there and I have no idea what's going on, she was useless after he got Sage Mode and even more so after KCM. That being said, according to the Pain invasion, everyone was useless once Naruto got Sage Mode.


i catch your drift but i do believe if anything there is some variation of it. there were sketches of what appeared to be _two_ battling kyuubi's? one darker than the other and seemingly controlled by tobi (disguised as naruto i think), somewhere in this thread.

i also think naruto will get help from his parents in some way while taking down this tobi. you can be sure some super rasengan will be involved.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 3, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Your theory was good, but Kizashi is the fourth.



 Yes, Kizashi is the fourth...



All the hokage are the same except for Kizashi who is the fourth...

So Minato must had never had become hokage in the genjutsu world then...


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 3, 2012)

Kage said:


> i catch your drift but i do believe if anything there is some variation of it. there were sketches of what appeared to be _two_ battling kyuubi's? one darker than the other and seemingly controlled by tobi (disguised as naruto i think), somewhere in this thread.



I do recall that, I think it was on a cover for something (it was black and white IIRC).

I assumed that it was yin Kyuubi vs yang Kyuubi, I might be wrong about that though.

I kind of wish the movie was canon, I wouldn't mind knowing how SM Naruto fares against 1/2 strength Kyuubi outside of his mindscape.



> i also think naruto will get help from his parents in some way while taking down this tobi. you can be sure some super rasengan will be involved.



Fuck yes movie rasengans always have the best names.



thoughtful1 said:


> On another subject, I wonder why Sakura was attacked? Was she helping Naruto or did Tobi want her purposefully?



Why do I find the thought of Tobi specifically targeting Sakura so hilarious?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

^ Yes, I agree. It's odd for obvious reasons. So why didn't he just kill her if she was helping Naruto fight him or something?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe Sakura was berating Naruto for doing something stupid and was chasing him and then.....Tobi appears ?


I want it to be more dramatic, though !


----------



## ch1p (Jul 3, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> @Ch1p: I was not the one who made up scenarios of AU characters banging each other and treating them like it is canon .


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

Comparing that with a canon basis that Naruto likes Sakura ????


----------



## son_michael (Jul 3, 2012)

So is Sakura real in this movie? Or is she just another character in the tsukiyomi?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

Sakura is real.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Maybe Sakura was berating Naruto for doing something stupid and was chasing him and then.....Tobi appears ?
> 
> 
> I want it to be more dramatic, though !



Maybe, but If I were Tobi I would just kill someone who got in my way. I saw it somewhere, Tobi puts his hand on Naruto's head and this is where I assume he put Naruto in AU. Sakura wasn't present. If she came up and started attacking Tobi, wouldn't he just kill her?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

Tobi targetted Sakura because he felt pity towards her lack of plot relevance.

That said I wonder if we will see an AU Sakura.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sakura needs screen time, bring in Deus ex machina: Tobi


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Maybe, but If I were Tobi I would just kill someone who got in my way. I saw it somewhere, Tobi puts his hand on Naruto's head and this is where I assume he put Naruto in AU. Sakura wasn't present. If she came up and started attacking Tobi, wouldn't he just kill her?




Movie plots tend to never explain those things .....


Though, I hope that this is different.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 3, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> ^ Yes, I agree. It's odd for obvious reasons. So why didn't he just kill her if she was helping Naruto fight him or something?



Maybe they were both trying to stop Tobi from casting his moon's eye plan (or mini-moon eye plan) and were unsuccessful. I think it might be similar to Tobi vs the rookies/Kakashi, where Tobi just accomplished his objective and generally didn't give a darn.

Also, I'm thinking that "Road to Sakura" episode in the anime just before the movie release may introduce Sakura's parents. I hope so, as I can't see them getting all that much screen time in the movie, there are just too many characters.


----------



## Fay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys, what is the conclusion about the Tobi = Obito thing? Was it real or false ?

And where does it say that Sasuke won't fight in this movie? 

Also mods, it's highly appreciated if you just ban pairing fans from this thread, they won't stop until they've ruined everything for the rest who just like a good non atmosphere ruined discussion about this - so far- awesome looking movie.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 3, 2012)

The things people argue about...


----------



## Lovely (Jul 3, 2012)

Thread went to hell overnight.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 3, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Please, I do not see the reason to be disrespectful.
> 
> I applied the theory that behaviors have changed while feelings have not based off Hinata. If you do not agree that is fine, but there is no reason to be rude. Simply say you do not agree and why without the sarcasm.




This doesn't imply *anything*.Sasuke is meant to be a *playboy *he will flirt with other girls too.
Maybe you have a different defination of the word playboy


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> This doesn't imply *anything*.Sasuke is meant to be a *playboy *he will flirt with other girls too.
> Maybe you have a different defination of the word playboy



We still have to hear about him flirting with any girl that is not Sakura. I suggest Ino as she looks like she needs a hug...poor thing

Unless the "playboy" part is him just flirting and seemingly not being in love with the girl in  question(if it is Sakura only).

The real playboy is Tobi as he own this whole world. What a pimp


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 3, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> When there is no space, it's kinda dumb. Plus adding the exclamation doesn't make any sense.



Certain aspects of punctuation are stylistic and are thus the writer's choice - there is nothing 'dumb' about it, not to mention it's established in fandom usage.


In fandom and fanfiction, ! is used to signify a defining quality in a character, usually signifying an alternate interpretation of a character from a canonical work. Examples of this would be "Romantic!Draco" or "Vampire!Harry" from Harry Potter  fandom. It is also used to clarify the current persona of a character  with multiple identities or appearances, such as to distinguish  "Armor!Al" from "Human!Al" in a work based on Fullmetal Alchemist. The origin of this usage is unknown, although it is hypothesized to have originated with certain Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles action figures, for example, "Football Player! Leonardo", "Rockstar! Raphael", and "Breakdancer! Michelangelo".


----------



## Kusa (Jul 3, 2012)

A playboy just plays with girls.Just because Sakura was the only girl who was showed in the *trailer *it doesn't mean that she is she only girl.I'm sure Kishi knows the defination of playboy.

Moreover even if it wasn't written that he is a playboy,it would be obvious from his mimic , gesture and action that he is one.Which guy being in love with a girl would go to her balkon and bring her a rose?It happens in fairy tales or in movies where the guy isn't allowed to see the chick ,which is probably not the case here.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 3, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> We still have to hear about him flirting with any girl that is not Sakura. I suggest Ino as she looks like she needs a hug...poor thing
> 
> Unless the "playboy" part is him just flirting and seemingly not being in love with the girl in  question(if it is Sakura only).
> 
> The real playboy is Tobi as he own this whole world. What a pimp



Just like we still have to hear about the oh, 110~ minutes of the film that aren't contained in the trailer, should we suggest that doesn't exist either?

"Playboy" isn't a very difficult term either, nor is it particularly monogamous .


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> Just like we still have to hear about the oh, 110~ minutes of the film that aren't contained in the trailer, should we suggest that doesn't exist either?
> 
> "Playboy" isn't a very difficult term either, nor is it particularly monogamous .



Most likely they exist but we are operating on material that we already know. Rest is left for speculation. For all we know Sasuke may be more of an easygoing dude that is concerned about fashion and parties rather than someone who is only focused on picking up girls

If he hits on everyone then all the better as it would be more amusing ^^


----------



## Kusa (Jul 3, 2012)

Playboys play with girls.Playboy is just about boys who hunt their bunnies.

Not about a party guy or a fashionte guy .Poor party or easygoing guys,now they are made to playboys ..


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 3, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Most likely they exist but we are operating on material that we already know. Rest is left for speculation. For all we know Sasuke may be more of an easygoing dude that is concerned about fashion and parties rather than someone who is only focused on picking up girls
> 
> If he hits on everyone then all the better as it would be more amusing ^^



What we know is that a preview introduced Sasuke as a playboy, while showing him hitting on Sakura, while I undoubtedly think Sakura will be the girl on the recieving end of the majority Sasuke's affections (hey, I'm not being facetious about murder attempts this time ), to suggest her to be the only one wouldn't be the impression given by the previews we have seen.

Of course having the previews show all the times Sasuke is being a playboy requires them to stop being a preview and start being a movie.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> Playboys play with girls.Playboy is just about boys who hunt their bunnies.
> 
> Not about a party guy or a fashionte guy



Then I'm all for seeing what a harem he builds up

I wonder if he and Neji will be friends due to their sorta similar goals^^


----------



## Kusa (Jul 3, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Then I'm all for seeing what a harem he builds up
> 
> I wonder if he and Neji will be friends due to their sorta similar goals^^



All the girls he sees become a member of his harem


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 3, 2012)

lol now playboy means the boy who love one girl and ignore other girls lol.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> All the girls he sees become a member of his harem



If Itachi is evil and around in Tsukuyomi world then Sasuke will be HIS bitch though.

I wonder if Itachi will appear only before Naruto is captured in Tobi's genjutsu or whether he will play a role as his reversed self too.

He would teach Pimp Sasuke a few things about hatred


----------



## Kusa (Jul 3, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> If Itachi is evil and around in Tsukuyomi world then Sasuke will be HIS bitch though.
> 
> I wonder if Itachi will appear only before Naruto is captured in Tobi's genjutsu or whether he will play a role as his reversed self too.
> 
> He would teach Pimp Sasuke a few things about hatred



Oh Itachi he will probably stay the way he is .Though Playboy Itachi would be even better then playboy Sasuke 


To everyone who don't know what Nanpa is :

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nanpa is seen most often in young heterosexual men ranging from their late teens to mid-twenties. Groups of "nanpa boys" will gather around places with busy, predominantly female foot traffic (bridges, subway stations, shopping malls, etc.) and approach wom*e*n in search of a date. The nanpa groups generally wear high fashion with nice suits, expensive shoes, and extravagant hair styles. Because of their style of dress, nanpa boys are occasionally misinterpreted by foreigners as employees of host clubs, who also roam such areas speaking with various women.


----------



## Fay (Jul 3, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Most likely they exist but we are operating on material that we already know. Rest is left for speculation. *For all we know Sasuke may be more of an easygoing dude that is concerned about fashion and parties rather than someone who is only focused on picking up girls*
> 
> If he hits on everyone then all the better as it would be more amusing ^^


This doesn't really sound like the "COMPLETE" opposite of Sasuke...in the manga he had more outfit changes than the kunoichi, he went on drinks with Tobi and most likely also had sex with Karin. On the outside he may seem indifferent but on the inside he's already kind of _hinted_ to be like that, except for the easy going part of course.




Chocilla said:


> Playboys play with girls.Playboy is just about boys who hunt their bunnies.
> 
> Not about a party guy or a fashionte guy .Poor party or easygoing guys,now they are made to playboys ..



Jups, playboys/womanizers are usually guys who talk multiple girls out of their panties, making them think they have feelings for them whereas they really only want to get laid...


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> Are all narusaku fanclube members like a cockroach?



no just me , because I love to ate what the fans shit in this Thread and it is Delicious


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> Oh Itachi he will probably stay the way he is .Though Playboy Itachi would be even better then playboy Sasuke
> 
> 
> To everyone who don't know what Nanpa is :
> ...



Itachi canonically had a lover according to Tobi.

Always one step ahead of Sasuke^^

Shipping aside, if Tobi managed to use Mugen Tsukuyomi on Naruto then shouldn't he have the upgraded sharingan which he should only have after capturing all bijuus? Either he found a different way to awaken it or he has an inferior version of the Juubi eye.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 3, 2012)

Fay said:


> Jups, playboys/womanizers are usually guys who talk multiple girls out of their panties, making them think they have feelings for them whereas they really only want to get laid...




Someone gets it finally ...Thank you .


----------



## Vash (Jul 3, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> no just me , because I love to ate what the fans shit in this Thread and it is Delicious



You eat shit?

That's pretty weird, ya know?


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 3, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> no just me , because I love to ate what the fans shit in this Thread and it is Delicious



Do you see this as a narusaku movie


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 3, 2012)

Jak said:


> You eat shit?
> 
> That's pretty weird, ya know?



yes , especially the big ones  while the other deny the truth about this shit


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> Do you see this as a narusaku movie



I'm sure there will be a moment for them .

this movie is not about couples it is about naruto and his parents .


----------



## Olympian (Jul 3, 2012)

Back On topic, that 3rd head in the monument has got to be Hiruzen, it can`t be anyone else. 

Althought, it looks more like a beard and less like a goatee so..Asuma? Mindfuck.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 3, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> yes , especially the big ones  whlie the other deny the truth about this shit



I haven't been keeping up sakura parents, but are they still alive in the manga?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> I haven't been keeping up sakura parents, but are they still alive in the manga?



yes , they are .


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 3, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> I'm sure there will be a moment for them .
> 
> this movie is not about couples it is about naruto and his parents .



One last question about this.... Is sakura in love with naruto or sasuke or both


----------



## Kusa (Jul 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> One last question about this.... Is sakura in love with naruto or sasuke or both



With Sasuke...


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> One last question about this.... Is sakura in love with naruto or sasuke or both



ino


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> With Sasuke...



With Ino

She only plans to use Sasuke for his body. No love there


----------



## Kusa (Jul 3, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> With Ino
> 
> She only plans to use Sasuke for his body. No love there



I would prefer her to have Inos body


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> I would prefer her to have Inos body



Ino's body for Love AND sex.

Sasuke's body for sex only.



Once Hinata realizes that Naruto is in love with Sasuke she will ask Sakura to "take care of her" too


----------



## Kusa (Jul 3, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Ino's body for Love AND sex.
> 
> Sasuke's body for sex only.
> 
> ...



Love and sex wins


----------



## Sora (Jul 3, 2012)

Fay said:


> This doesn't really sound like the "COMPLETE" opposite of Sasuke...in the manga he had more outfit changes than the kunoichi, he went on drinks with Tobi and *most likely also had sex with Karin. *



I seriously doubt that
I'm more likely to get laid than him


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 3, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> ino



So how can there be narusaku when she love ino?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 3, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> ino


Yes! pek

Shy!InoSaku would be adorable. pek


----------



## AVC (Jul 3, 2012)

The movie theme is out:


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> So how can there be narusaku when she love ino?


Easy.

There is not NaruSaku.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 3, 2012)

a question, the dvd motion picture will be out the 28 alongside the movie? it is possible that someone posst it ?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 3, 2012)

I was wondering why they were so many posts since yesterday, only to find out its pairing stuff.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> So how can there be narusaku when she love ino?



because naruto love her  if that work for hinata it is work for naruto too


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 3, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> because naruto love her .



 Sakura must be in love with naruto instead of sasuke or both to make it a narusaku right ?


----------



## Fay (Jul 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran and co, there's a pairing thread in House of Uzumaki for you to satisfy your needs...




Sora said:


> I seriously doubt that
> I'm more likely to get laid than him


Well, there were some hints in the manga...It's not canon I know, that's why I said most likely


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 3, 2012)

from this ShippudenBleach101:


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> Sakura must be in love with naruto instead of sasuke or both to make it a narusaku right ?



I will answer your Q after I see the movie I don't want to make a shit story like other .


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 3, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> from this ShippudenBleach101:



what is this??


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 3, 2012)

Fay said:


> Garrod Ran and co, there's a pairing thread in House of Uzumaki for you to satisfy your needs...



really grateful!  



Hiruko93 said:


> from this ShippudenBleach101:



what's in there? couldn't understand a thing... 
i wish i had paid more attention to my foreign language classes before


partly unrelated but when are they going to change the OP into the movie scenes? they would change the current song right?...yeah or probably not, they didn't change to OP song before just replace it with scenes from the movie 
i'm not so fond of it..

and to think Lee's spinoff changed their ED already, but i like the old one better. that was catchy Rockuuu Leee Gooo


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 3, 2012)

Which section did you find it Hikaru?


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> from this ShippudenBleach101:



That picture of Hinata and Naruto earlier was just photoshop. Although there is another Sakiyomi Jan Bang! this Friday featuring a Naruto Vomic, so _maybe_ there will be something new about the movie.


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 3, 2012)

Menma Naruto...Menma Menma Menma....MENMA!! 

i knew i heard that name before!!! 

its the filler guy pre-timeskip who plays the flute or was it a clarinet? 
what's Menma anyway?

why call Naruto as Menma? So Japanese people uses two names too huh..


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 3, 2012)

> That picture of Hinata and Naruto earlier was just photoshop. Although there is another Sakiyomi Jan Bang! this Friday featuring a Naruto Vomic, so maybe there will be something new about the movie.



Will you record it?


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Will you record it?



I should be able to, so yes!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 3, 2012)

What's this Photoshopped thingy about?


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 3, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> What's this Photoshopped thingy about?



**


----------



## Saunion (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello Panda said:


> Menma Naruto...Menma Menma Menma....MENMA!!
> 
> i knew i heard that name before!!!
> 
> ...



Apparently at some point Tobi becomes AU Naruto in the genjutsu world and so the "real" Naruto gets called Menma or something. It's not very clear but I suppose that's the gist of it.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 3, 2012)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> a question, the dvd motion picture will be out the 28 alongside the movie? it is possible that someone posst it ?



Yes. For the first 1500 people that see it. I read it somewhere on the shonen jump site (I think). I can't remember the specifics anymore. I got the feeling that it was likely that would be uploaded and left it that.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 3, 2012)

> I should be able to, so yes!



I love you! ^^


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 3, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Yes. For the first 1500 people that see it. I read it somewhere on the shonen jump site (I think). I can't remember the specifics anymore. I got the feeling that it was likely that would be uploaded and left it that.



For the first 1,5 million people.

Movie-goers will be given the DVD and a miracle battle card for free when they go to the theatres.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 3, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> For the first 1,5 million people.
> 
> Movie-goers will be given the DVD and a miracle battle card for free when they go to the theatres.



Thank you. I remembered it was a 1 and a 5, but I thought million was too much. Guess not. 

These battle cards though, I was unaware. They're the ones with the character quotes? "I'll always be your ally." "I'll kill you." "Let's get back into our world"? Are there numbers for how many cards there are? I can't wait for all of this promotional work! I'm such a sucker for those.

BTW still no scan for the WSJ article of this week? 2chan and Futaba are failing me (although there were huge images there yesterday ). I know, I know, nothing new (lies, I see coloured Sai ). But I can't stress this enough, I'm a sucker for promotional work.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 3, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> They're the ones with the character quotes? "I'll always be your ally." "I'll kill you." "Let's get back into our world"?



Guess so.



Ch1p said:


> BTW still no scan for the WSJ article of this week? 2chan and Futaba are failing me (although there were huge images there yesterday ). I know, I know, nothing new (lies, I see coloured Sai ). But I can't stress this enough, I'm a sucker for promotional work.



Nothing on the 2ch movie thread yet... we only have the little scans that Darkhope posted a few pages ago.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 3, 2012)

That NaruHina blushing pic is so an edit, it is not even funny.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> A nanpa isn't necessarily a playboy. They like to look for dates and enjoy some of the lighter things in life. However, if a nanpa finds a girl that he likes, he'd be very forward about it and could come off as aggressive. In Japan, this forwardness is looked at as a bad thing, as the people are more comfortable with discretion and actual little confrontation. Basically, a nanpa is a guy who would have no problem going up to a girl and saying things like "Hey baby, wanna go out some time?"
> 
> Typically in the West, men behaving like that isn't made to be such a big deal, but in Japan its looked at as rather inappropriate behavior.
> 
> ...






Btw mezzomarinaio translated the nanpa in Sasuke's bio description and put playboy in its place, as perhaps that was the closest he could get to make the meaning somewhat clear. Still, there were obviously some misconceptions.


----------



## UmWhatever (Jul 3, 2012)

First of all, _thank you_ to *takL *and *mezzomarinaio *for all the translations and to everyone who shared scans and such. <3 You are all awesome. 



takL said:


> 'ts kizashi check the trailer.
> 
> wsj has 4 shots from the trailer we in here all saw.
> 1 the masked man 2 the masked man grabbing narutos head 3 hinata shouting at naruto 4 sasuke giving a rose to sakura
> ...



Is the Shino sketch the white rectangle next to Sai's color drawings down here?:

Also, dunno if these have been shared yet so sorry if they have, but from dA had these:






Ino is so cute. And it looks like there really is a bath scene! Haha. Looking forward to seeing Shino's face more often. 

On a side note, it'd be kinda nice if the pairing talk could be reduced a bit. It doesn't seem to make anyone happy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad to know what that "nanpa" thing in Sasuke's character sketch meant. I just learned a new thing today.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 3, 2012)

Lovely said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So? Nanpa's are boys that devote  themselves to hitting on women in public, hence why it means “talking to  girls.” Just because they aren't 'necessarily' playboys 4 lyfe, doesn't mean one is any less of a what we call a flirt.


----------



## takL (Jul 3, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Not really... it's exactly what Ohana wrote before.
> The part over that refers to the Hinata and Naruto picture, but some of the kanji are hard to make out... I *think* it says something like "Hinata, jealous of Sakura! She (shouts at?) Naruto with a terrible expression!".
> 
> But, yeah... kanji. XD


詰め寄る=press 



Cassi Ayanami said:


> From Twitter
> 
> 岸本斉史先生連続インタビューを放送！先生自ら「劇場版」について語っていただきました。７月６日（金）から「サキよみジャンＢＡＮＧ！」（テレビ東京系毎週金曜夕方６時）にて。７月は「ＶＯＭＩＣ」も「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ-ナルト-」。 …　テレビ東京HIRO



it says a series of kishes (short) interview in jumps tv show called "sakiyomi janBang!" will start on this friday. 

*(short) is my 2 cents


----------



## takL (Jul 3, 2012)

the mark 0:43 of the traiter
"menma, album of memories"
tobi :their innocent desires are the very trap  people cant help but be caught in.



izzyisozaki said:


> So? Nanpa's are boys that devote  themselves to hitting on women in public,



not really. its just the opposit of 'macho' and a very old term.
cha-la-O however


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 3, 2012)

takL said:


> not really. its just the opposit of 'macho' and a very old term.
> cha-la-O however



Then what are they doing on the streets in that article ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 3, 2012)

AVC said:


> The movie theme is out:


here i am hoping that they will actually make a new movie opening with this song and replace the current extremelly shitty one from the anime t.t


----------



## takL (Jul 3, 2012)

great song isnt it?




izzyisozaki said:


> Then what are they doing on the streets in that article ?



thats a verb "nanpa-suru" derived from the adj/noun nanpa. therere differnces in the meanings. 
anyhoo would u like me to drop another bomb here or not?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 3, 2012)

And people believe that?


----------



## Jad (Jul 3, 2012)

takL said:


> great song isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drop away TakL, drop away  Drop it like it's hot. By the way, what's the 'bomb' about? O_o The movie or the song?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 3, 2012)

takL said:


> thats a verb "nanpa-suru" derived from the adj/noun nanpa. therere differnces in the meanings.
> anyhoo would u like me to drop another bomb here or not?



I'm so confused...
be my guest


----------



## takL (Jul 3, 2012)

ok my friends


takL said:


> there were more



a bit more from the manuscript in the + act article

it tells the goals of the story on the upper-left corner and a logline on the top right corner 
the plot underneath is divided to three parts, act 1 to act 3.  
i've posted some lines i could see in act 2 and 3.

the logline says (sorry some of the words are still missing or uncertain)
again dont open this if you dont want to know too much

*Spoiler*: __ 




「両親のいない________ナルトが　敵マダラ（オビト）の罠(術)にはまり 
現実とは____反対の鏡のパラレル世界（幻術の世界）両親のいる世界 
？？？？名前も違うナルトではなく（メンマ）の世界に行き、 
全ての夢がかなってしまって名?を隠し別人？として生きていこうとするが、
現実の大切さを知り、 パラレル世界に閉じ込めようとする敵マダラ（オビト）を倒して現実に戻る話 」
"Naruto, parentless and ________  falls into a trap(jutsu) of the enemy, Madara(obito) and goes to the parallel world (the world of genjutu) of Looking Glass which is quite the opposite of the real world, where the parents are and ???????????????????????? his name? too is different and not Naruto but (Menma). naruto, having all his dreams come true aims to live as the different person/menma hiding his real name/self. but he learns the importance of reality and defeats the enemy Madara (obito) who tries to keep Naruto confined in the parallel world to go back to the real world."


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 3, 2012)

UmWhatever said:


> Also, dunno if these have been shared yet so sorry if they have, but from dA had these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ino looks cute!! and finally! Shino's face! 

it would've been really awesome if Kakashi showed his face too!! T__T


----------



## ryz (Jul 3, 2012)

takL said:


> ok my friends
> 
> 
> a bit more from the manuscript in the + act article
> ...



Why do I feel that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara(obito)


 Is just the magazine trying to pimp it's favourite Tobi theory?

Also...OOH! So in this AU world, Jiraiya, while writing his book, was eating ramen with  on it rather than , which then inspired the name of the character of the Gusty Ninja to be Menma rather than Naruto, and which in turn inspired Minato to name his kid Menma rather than Naruto.

Did I get this correctly?


----------



## takL (Jul 3, 2012)

its in kishs script and note the masked is to be defeated in the film.

in act 1 at ichiraku naruto says he hates menma.
the limited tukuyomi world has an ero(perv) sage and a serious sage



UmWhatever said:


> Is the Shino sketch the white rectangle next to Sai's color drawings down here?:



yep thats by kish 



> On a side note, it'd be kinda nice if the pairing talk could be reduced a bit. It doesn't seem to make anyone happy.



agreed


----------



## Saunion (Jul 3, 2012)

I still have a hard time understanding why Kishimoto would spoil such a huge plot point as Tobi's real identity like that. And if he didn't, then what does Madara (Obito) even mean?


----------



## Lovely (Jul 3, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> So? Nanpa's are boys that devote  themselves to hitting on women in public, hence why it means ?talking to  girls.? Just because they aren't 'necessarily' playboys 4 lyfe, doesn't mean one is any less of a what we call a flirt.



TakL took care of the first part, but my explanation was meant to clarify that they are not playboys. Once a girl is chosen, if he likes her enough, you won't see the guy hitting on other women. If they continue to date the girl or are cheaters, than that's a separate matter entirely. 

From the article:


> And, while some nanpa men are enjoying their youth and playing around, still others are looking for ?the one,? so a date that goes well may lead to future dates.


 Sasuke may very well stick with Sakura the whole movie and not flirt with other female characters, is my point. I think its likely given from what we've seen of the trailers and other adverts.


----------



## Combine (Jul 3, 2012)

Saunion said:


> I still have a hard time understanding why Kishimoto would spoil such a huge plot point as Tobi's real identity like that. And if he didn't, then what does Madara (Obito) even mean?


I was always guessing that out of jest that Kishi would reveal Tobi's identity in the film. I'm still going to say that he's going to end the manga chapter that comes out before the movie's release on a cliffhanger with Tobi's mask falling off and then reveal it the next chapter after the film comes out.

Oh yeah, and I still can't imagine how this movie fits into the regular manga/anime timeline (if the VA's are to be believed), because yet another thing that makes no sense is that in the trailer Naruto is clearly opening the Newer Torii seal on the Kyuubi he got on the Island Turtle. So unless Kishi wrote in Naruto leaving the Island before the war, I still don't get it.


----------



## takL (Jul 3, 2012)

i bet they didnt think we could/would read it.



Saunion said:


> I still have a hard time understanding why Kishimoto would spoil such a huge plot point as Tobi's real identity like that. And if he didn't, then what does Madara (Obito) even mean?



in the same fashion when  i use () i guess. 
in jp "original story" means a story exclusive to it, the film in this case. 
for instance those socalled fillers in anime are called "original"


----------



## Jad (Jul 3, 2012)

Combine said:


> I was always guessing that out of jest that Kishi would reveal Tobi's identity in the film. I'm still going to say that he's going to end the manga chapter that comes out before the movie's release on a cliffhanger with Tobi's mask falling off and then reveal it the next chapter after the film comes out.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I still can't imagine how this movie fits into the regular manga/anime timeline (if the VA's are to be believed), because yet another thing that makes no sense is that in the trailer Naruto is clearly opening the Newer Torii seal on the Kyuubi he got on the Island Turtle. So unless Kishi wrote in Naruto leaving the Island before the war, I still don't get it.



Maybe he sort of knew by the end that Tobi being Obito wouldn't get a big reaction. People would be like "uhhhhhhh I see" not like "HOLY SHIT FUCK POPCORN CHICKEN KFC!" So he was like "Meh, might as well just slowly shove it in their faces Tobi is Obito".


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 3, 2012)

It's odd that he's choosing to reveal Sakura's parents and Tobi's possible identity in a movie, especially since it's set in an AU.
Most fans probably wont even watch the movie, so having such a large revelation wouldn't make sense.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 3, 2012)

Lovely said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It still ultimately depends on how it plays out in the movie. And it doesn't make any difference to me, as it's canon Sasuke's opposite.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 3, 2012)

Regarding tobi, hope not, i'd rather have a biiig reveal in the manga than a WHATHESHIT TOBI'S IDENTITY REVEALED in the movie.


----------



## takL (Jul 3, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> It still ultimately depends on how it plays out in the movie. And it doesn't make any difference to me, as it's canon Sasuke's opposite.



forget about "nanpa(softy)" its a dead language 

id love to see cha-la-suke but appearently hes poshuke at the best.
tukuyomi hinata, on the other hand, is  nicely over the top


----------



## ch1p (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree. I want to see Crazy Hinata so freaking bad...



mezzomarinaio said:


> Guess so.



No numbers then? Uhm... one for each character I suppose. That's... a whole lot of them. Still, 1,5 million, I think the majority will be scanned anyway. To fish for them in auctions later though. I dread the day I'll do it. 



> Nothing on the 2ch movie thread yet... we only have the little scans that Darkhope posted a few pages ago.



There were bigger scans at... one of those boards at some point. I just didn't went there in time to get them before the results expired.  It was the SS / NH screenshots but also what I really wanted, Sai coloured. 



takL said:


> tobi :their innocent desires are the very trap a people cant help but be caught in.



So it's a world shaped around Naruto and Sakura's desires, uh? I had dropped that theory when freaky friday moments were released, but it's nice to see this was what I previously thought.



takL said:


> the limited tukuyomi world has an ero(perv) sage and a serious sage



We know Jiraiya is in it due to a screenshot from the trailer. He looked serious and since it's freaky friday, I think we can all agree that he's going to be the serious sage.

Who's the perv sage... IT'S TSUNADE. OMFG it's so her! AHAHHAAH *dies* I still think Orochimaru being the perv would have been more hillarious. BUT.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 3, 2012)

takL said:


> forget about "nanpa(softy)" its a dead language
> 
> id love to see cha-la-suke but appearently hes poshuke at the best.
> tukuyomi hinata, on the other hand, is  nicely over the top



poshuke 
well if he doesn't live up to it in your opinion ...


----------



## geG (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think Tobi's identity would be revealed in the movie anyway. Based on Kishi's notes, it seems he only wrote the Madara (Obito) thing in just the summary when referring to him. As far as I've seen there hasn't been anything about him being unmasked in the movie itself.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 3, 2012)

Geg said:


> I don't think Tobi's identity would be revealed in the movie anyway. Based on Kishi's notes, it seems he only wrote the Madara (Obito) thing in just the summary when referring to him. As far as I've seen there hasn't been anything about him being unmasked in the movie itself.



It's probably not going to be revealed in the movie, but it still doesn't explain why Kishimoto would write "Madara (Obito)" in his script instead of just "Tobi" and why no one from the editorial department or whatever made sure that it didn't come out. Maybe it's some sort of publicity stunt, I don't know.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 3, 2012)

takL said:


> the mark 0:43 of the traiter
> "menma, album of memories"



For easy reference:



メンマ思い出のアルブム

メンマ = Menma

Naruto is written like this: ナルト


...and yet both Kushina and Hinata apparently still call him 'Naruto'.

*blinks*

I'm confused.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 3, 2012)

It's not that unthinkable that "Tobi/Madara" could just be using Obito's body, considering his similar S/T ability. If that's the case it doesn't really count as revealing his identity - unless it actually is Obito's soul/brain. Which I still refuse to even consider a possibility.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait, so Narutos name is Menma?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 3, 2012)

If nothing else it raises the question of who besides Kishimoto knows of Tobi's true identity.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 3, 2012)

takL said:


> the mark 0:43 of the traiter
> "menma, album of memories"
> tobi :their innocent desires are the very trap  people cant help but be caught in.


This meant that Tobi is somehow using their innocent desires to hold them in his genjutsu?
The trap was perfect until it' s broken because it's built around the desires of them?


> . naruto, having all his dreams come true aims to live as the different person/menma hiding his real name/self. but he learns the importance of reality and defeats the enemy Madara (obito) who tries to keep Naruto confined in the parallel world to go back to the real world."


And we see the dream world of Naruto where his dreams come true! Interesting ...:33



mezzomarinaio said:


> For easy reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naruto's name is also Menma?!


About Tobi's identity idk, but Sakura's parents apparently will have its introduction in the movie.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2012)

I could've sworn someones name was Menma in the previous Naruto anime filler episodes.


----------



## Fay (Jul 3, 2012)

takL said:


> ok my friends
> 
> 
> a bit more from the manuscript in the + act article
> ...


So basically this world is a place where all Naruto's dreams have come true? Well, I'd like to see his interaction with Sasuke then . 
Interesting movie Kishi has given us :33! He works so hard, creating a movie while he's working fulltime on the manga.


----------



## 8 (Jul 3, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If nothing else it raises the question of who besides Kishimoto knows of Tobi's true identity.


i wonder if even kishimoto himself has made up his mind about tobi's identity.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 3, 2012)

Bender said:


> I could've sworn someones name was Menma in the previous Naruto anime filler episodes.


It was. 
That's why hearing about Menma Naruto's really weird for me, I keep picturing this guy.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

WHAT this stupid argument!!
it obviously AUsaskue does not have any feelings just womanizer 
if he has, SP will say it directly (AUsasuke likes sakura)

but the difference very clear: 
*AUsasuke is playboy*
*AUhinata likes naruto*

IDK.... why they try to change the FACT ??


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 3, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> This meant that Tobi is somehow using their innocent desires to hold them in his genjutsu?
> The trap was perfect until it' s broken because it's built around the desires of them?
> 
> And we see the dream world of Naruto where his dreams come true! Interesting ...:33



Ah, that reminds me of a fanfic I read many years ago, even before Tobi was introduced. Sometimes these things make you wonder...


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 3, 2012)

Kitee said:


> Ah, that reminds me of a fanfic I read many years ago, even before Tobi was introduced. Sometimes these things make you wonder...


It was like what this movie seems to bring us, so far? I don't usually read fanfics.

Oh well Kishi is a writer/mangaka, turns out to be a storyteller as well and seems committed to bringing surprises in this movie..:33


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I wonder what makes Naruto realize he wants to return to the real world? Perhaps the behavior of all the au's begins to make him miss the real characters. Simply because it is genjutsu would be enough as well, I think. It's nice but it is not real. Plus there is the real Sasuke and the real world that still need saving. Naruto and Sakura cannot run from their responsibilities, I suppose. 

How horrible to have to leave his parents once again, even if they are genjutsu. I having a feeling that will be very emotional.


----------



## Fay (Jul 3, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I wonder what makes Naruto realize he wants to return to the real world? Perhaps the behavior of all the au's begins to make him miss the real characters. Simply because it is genjutsu would be enough as well, I think. It's nice but it is not real. Plus there is the real Sasuke and the real world that still need saving. Naruto and Sakura cannot run from their responsibilities, I suppose.
> 
> How horrible to have to leave his parents once again, even if they are genjutsu. I having a feeling that will be very emotional.



Well I think he realizes from the beginning that this world is not real, but he doesn't want to leave (really why would anyone want the leave a perfect world?). But somewhere along the road someone gives him a speech that makes him realize he can't run away from reality and he has responsibilities.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 3, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> It was like what this movie seems to bring us, so far? I don't usually read fanfics.
> 
> Oh well Kishi is a writer/mangaka, turns out to be a storyteller as well and seems committed to bringing surprises in this movie..:33



It was a story where Team 7 (that is, including a sane Sasuke) find themselves in opposite world, but when they did something extremely out-of-character to the other rookies, the world would warp. I think it was a bit inspired by Silent Hill from memory. I never finished the story though.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 3, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> WHAT this stupid argument!!
> it obviously AUsaskue does not have any feelings just womanizer
> if he has, SP will say it directly (AUsasuke likes sakura)
> 
> ...



Except he was never described as a_ playboy_. I already explained it.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Except he was never described as a_ playboy_. I already explained it.



NO
he was described as AUhinata (likes someone) 




WHAT!! naruto's dream is kiba likes cats instead of dogs and shikamaru to be stupid LOL


----------



## ch1p (Jul 3, 2012)

Ichihime where have you been? I've missed you. 



Kitee said:


> Ah, that reminds me of a fanfic I read many years ago, even before Tobi was introduced. Sometimes these things make you wonder...





Kitee said:


> It was a story where Team 7 (that is, including a sane Sasuke) find themselves in opposite world, but when they did something extremely out-of-character to the other rookies, the world would warp. I think it was a bit inspired by Silent Hill from memory. I never finished the story though.



You have a link for that? I'm a sucker for those.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Ichihime where have you been? I've missed you.



me too Ch1p


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 3, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Ichihime where have you been? I've missed you.
> 
> You have a link for that? I'm a sucker for those.



I never completed the story but luckily I remembered enough of it to find it again for you!


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

> ナルト,サクラ,シカマル,ショウジ,いの
> 火影岩　を指さすシーンもありました







> ナルト　「サクラちゃんを頼むってばよ！」




*new scan*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 3, 2012)

^ Where did you get those scripts?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think it says Naruto: "But why ask for Sakura-chan?" but I'm not sure. And something about a scene with Shikamaru, Ino, Choji, Sakura, and Naruto at the Hokage mountain. I could be 100% incorrect though lol.


----------



## geG (Jul 3, 2012)

It says "Take care of Sakura-chan!"


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you for the translation!


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Geg said:


> It says "Take care of Sakura-chan!"



Thanks for clarifying 

I knew it was something different than ask, but I couldn't figure it out lol.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 3, 2012)

Now where did he get that script?

And can you actually read the scripts?


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

insane111 said:


> It's not that unthinkable that "Tobi/Madara" could just be using Obito's body, considering his similar S/T ability. If that's the case it doesn't really count as revealing his identity - unless it actually is Obito's soul/brain. Which I still refuse to even consider a possibility.



Maybe his right Sharingan, his face, and his body I can accept, but definitely not Obito's being/spirit.

No way would that ever make sense, outside of time travel.

Ain't no time travel in this manga.


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 3, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Now where did he get that script?
> 
> And can you actually read the scripts?



I'm not sure where they got it but I can see that it is on one of the pages:


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know how could you see them, I mean its very little and blurry.

Can you tell if that is the first page and not the ending of the book?


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 3, 2012)

I know but I can see the 'ttebayo at the end.
「サクラちゃんを頼むってばよ！」


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 3, 2012)

That seems way to long from that line that was posted.


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 3, 2012)

It's the same line from before and besides, it has 13 characters in total, including the little tsu っ and ya ゃ.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 3, 2012)

Why'd someone take a picture of the script and the animation process?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 3, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what your emote is supposed to mean... god knows _who_ he's saying it to and _why_.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is there any info on Hot Blood Kakashi???


----------



## Spica (Jul 3, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Why'd someone take a picture of the script and the animation process?



We have insiders.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 3, 2012)

Spica said:


> We have insiders.



Aah. 

Weren't there supposed to be _scene_ sketches in a magazine? We were supposed to have them Monday, at the very latest. Anyone have news on that?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

It was mid of battle (Naruto VS Itachi and Madara)
Naruto says "Take care of Sakura-chan!" to his parents 


I think Sakura was helping Naruto


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fighting Itachi: that's at the start of the movie, I think. Wiki said that Akatsuki attacks before Naruto gets put into genjutsu. But then Naruto's parents are there so I'm not sure. Is AU Itachi attacking them?


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Jul 3, 2012)

From SHONEN JUMP Facebook

[Author Comments：NARUTO | Masashi Kishimoto]
I was given a chance to talk to Goto-san from Asian Kung-fu Generation. Thank you for singing the theme song of the movie!


----------



## Hiei312 (Jul 3, 2012)

where are you guys getting the "Naruto vs Itachi and Madara" stuff from?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 3, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> where are you guys getting the "Naruto vs Itachi and Madara" stuff from?



from my special source


----------



## geG (Jul 4, 2012)

The names of the characters saying the two lines on the far right definitely look like Itachi and Madara. I can't tell what the name of the character saying the line in between Madara and Naruto is though.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 4, 2012)

That's interesting. Hopefully there will be more leaks.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 4, 2012)

What was that about them giving away DVD's when the movie releases? Are they DVD's of the actual movie or something else?(


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 4, 2012)

Geg said:


> The names of the characters saying the two lines on the far right definitely look like Itachi and Madara. *I can't tell what the name of the character* saying the line in between Madara and Naruto is though.



it's minato


----------



## ch1p (Jul 4, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> explains why the real Sasuke, not the AU one, is in the promotional posters
> explains why the real Sasuke, not the AU one, is in the promotional posters
> explains why the real Sasuke, not the AU one, is in the promotional posters
> explains why the real Sasuke, not the AU one, is in the promotional posters



This is what showed up on the Sunshine 60 that either mezzo or takl mentioned before. Why did you cherry picked what was cut and pasted? Plus you forgot one image.



Anyone interested, it's this page.



ichihimelove said:


> from my special source


----------



## geG (Jul 4, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> it's minato



It doesn't look like Minato


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 4, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I knew it was something different than ask, but I couldn't figure it out lol.



You weren't wrong, actually. XD

'Tanomu' can also mean 'to ask' - in this case it's just used in the sense of 'tu entrust to, to leave to'.



Geg said:


> The names of the characters saying the two lines on the far right definitely look like Itachi and Madara. I can't tell what the name of the character saying the line in between Madara and Naruto is though.



Maybe it's just me, but I think I can make out Deidara's name on the left?



insane111 said:


> What was that about them giving away DVD's when the movie releases? Are they DVD's of the actual movie or something else?(


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 4, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> This is what showed up on the Sunshine 60 that either mezzo or takl mentioned before. Why did you cherry picked what was cut and pasted? Plus you forgot one image.



I know it is Sunshine 60 

but I talked about what say in the script 




Ch1p said:


>


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 4, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> You weren't wrong, actually. XD
> 
> 'Tanomu' can also mean 'to ask' - in this case it's just used in the sense of 'tu entrust to, to leave to'.



I knew there was something I was doing wrong in context lol. I wasn't thinking of 頼む in the sense of a request for some reason but it makes sense. It would help if I knew more words lol I just kind of worked around what I knew in combo with an online translator. Which is why I am grateful to you and everyone here who give accurate translations


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice, I can't get enough of the movie stuffs. I also find it rather funny that the key chains were placed there


----------



## Kusa (Jul 4, 2012)

Menma ?

Sounds interesting


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 4, 2012)

From Ohana:

_538 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/07/04(水) 23:07:02.28 ID:xDOG2R2/P  

映画情報 
入場者特典スペシャルDVD! 
岸本斉史責任監修 
MATION　COMIC 
マンガの名場面が音楽と共にスタイリッシュに動く！岸本先生の作画風景やインタビューも収録！ 

甘い罠！？幻術世界がナルトを惑わす！ 
九尾を狙う仮面の男がナルトを襲う！ 
仮面の男の術で謎の世界に連れてこられたナルトとサクラ！里の仲間の性格が変わっていることに驚く二人！ 
さらに、死んだはずの両親ミナトとクシナが目の前に現われ、ナルトは衝撃を受けるが…！？ 
「愛は人を最も弱くする」 
「ずっとこうしたいって思ってた…」 
己の望んだ世界にナルトは…！？ 

あとは設定がの紹介があるよ～_ 

Movie information

The special bonus DVD to be given to movie-goers!
Supervised by Kishimoto Masashi himself
ANIMATION COMIC
There will be famous scenes from the manga moving stylishly to the sound of music! There will also be an interview with Kishimoto-sensei and a recording of him drawing pictures!

A sweet trap!? The genjutsu world bewilders Naruto!
The masked man who aims at Kyuubi attacks Naruto!
Because of the masked man's jutsu, Naruto and Sakura are absorbed into a misterious world! The two are surprised at the character changes in their friends in the village! Furthermore, Minato and Kushina - his parents who should have been dead - appear in front of Naruto's eyes! Naruto is shocked, but...!? 

"More than anything else, love is what makes people weak."
"I'd always wanted to do this..."
In the world that he has wished for, Naruto...!?

Then, there was an introduction to the movie setting.


She also posted this, apparently related to the movie... though to be honest, I have no idea what she's talking about. XD Maybe TakL can make some sense out of this, when he arrives...

_555 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/07/04(水) 23:11:13.11 ID:xDOG2R2/P 
設定画は、見たことない 
尾獣みたいなやつ。 

子狐　九尾みたいなの。顔に面してる 
玄武　亀みたいなの。面してる 
青龍　たつのおとしごみたいの。面してる 
白虎　トラ。面してる 
朱雀　鳥。面してる_ 

_I saw no picture of any scene.

Some guys looking like the tailed beasts.

Kogitsune - looks like Kyuubi and wears a mask on his face.
Kurotake - looks like a turtle. Also wearing a mask.
Seiryuu - looks like Tatsu no Otoshigo. Also wearing a mask.
Byakko - A tiger. Also wearing a mask.
Suzaku - A bird. Also wearing a mask._


----------



## takL (Jul 4, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Fighting Itachi: that's at the start of the movie, I think.



appearently its from act 3 in the limited/finite tukuyomi world.
someone@ 2ch told so some days ago.



takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 3-40?
Itachi  "however….not that there's nothing that can be done"
Madara "….meaning youll burn it/them with flame when so minded"
Madara "youre a tough cookie as ever"
Naruto "please take care of(/guard?) sakura-chan, dattebayo!"

 3-41?
daydara  "lambent/flickering flames are kind of art tho"




mezzomarinaio said:


> From Ohana:
> 555 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/07/04(水) 23:11:13.11 ID:xDOG2R2/P
> 設定画は、見たことない
> 尾獣みたいなやつ。



ohana: the designs are for biju-ish ones new to us. 



mezzomarinaio said:


> 子狐　九尾みたいなの。顔に面してる
> 玄武　亀みたいなの。面してる
> 青龍　たつのおとしごみたいの。面してる
> 白虎　トラ。面してる
> 朱雀　鳥。面してる[/I] [/I]


i just add the ( ) 
Kogitsune (little fox)-  looks like Kyuubi and wears a mask on his face.
genbu (Black Tortoise)- looks like a turtle. Also wearing a mask.
Seiryu (blue dragon) - looks like Tatsu no Otoshigo. Also wearing a mask.
Byakko (white tiger)- A tiger. Also wearing a mask.
Suzaku(Vermilion Bird) - A bird. Also wearing a mask.


----------



## Addy (Jul 4, 2012)

takL said:


> appearently its from act 3 in the limited/finite tukuyomi world.
> someone@ 2ch told so some days ago.
> 
> 
> ...



i want to see good itachi fighting the good fight even if genjutsu


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 4, 2012)

mmmh, takl... when you write "Madara" you mean Tobi (the masked man) himself, right?

or he's really Uchiha Madara?


----------



## Addy (Jul 4, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> mmmh, takl... when you write "Madara" you mean Tobi (the masked man) himself, right?
> 
> or he's really Uchiha Madara?



he means tobi as it was stated that tobi is madara so saying tobi or madara is the same thing 

it's like saying minato or the fourth hokage. same guy........ no wait, in this AU sakura's dad is the fourth  

but you get what i mean


----------



## takL (Jul 4, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> mmmh, takl... when you write "Madara" you mean Tobi (the masked man) himself, right?
> 
> or he's really Uchiha Madara?



i really dont know, mate. i just write what i see in the scripts. 

i dont "mean" whatever but kish and the scriptwriter must have.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 4, 2012)

takL said:


> i really dont know, mate. i just write what i see in the scripts.
> 
> i dont "mean" whatever but kish and the scriptwriter must have.



Kishi _is_ the one who wrote the script. 

Since Tobi is known to everyone as Madara, and Naruto is still in the dark that Tobi lied, especially around the time the movie was being scripted... I'd say "Madara" is Tobi.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 4, 2012)

TONS of new drawings!!!! Neji, Sakura's bastard mother/father, Shizune, Tonton, Tenten. i can't post them all because of some dumb 25 image limit, but here are some: 



Namikaze/Uzumaki Household


Random Pix


the rest can be seen here: Link removed


----------



## Kusa (Jul 4, 2012)

The Namikaze/Uzumaki have sure a nice house.What a pity that Naruto didn't live there .


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Man, Tenten looks like a Hobo xD


----------



## ch1p (Jul 4, 2012)

Ten Ten looks so freaking adorable. <3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 4, 2012)

The bathhouse 

I just love the interior and exterior buildings sketches for some reason.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 4, 2012)

ROAD TO NINJA NARUTO THE MOVIE (JUMP j BOOKS) 
Release: July 27th


----------



## Combine (Jul 4, 2012)

I wonder. Does anyone think there will be any promo for this film at the Japan Expo in Paris? Starts tomorrow I believe, and I think I recall a long preview for Shippuuden Movie 3 being shown there back then.


----------



## Mako (Jul 4, 2012)

What the hell is Kiba wearing? (The first drawing on the left)


----------



## kawaiiS (Jul 4, 2012)

Foster said:


> What the hell is Kiba wearing? (The first drawing on the left)



 It's the same thing he wears all the time, just unzipped.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 4, 2012)

so I was right 
the fighting (Naruto VS Madara&Itachi) will be in genjutsu world  


I can't wait to see Sakura helping Naruto with his parents 


*Spoiler*: __ 



my guess about Sakura's parents will show was confirmed
I'm waiting for my other guess (bath-scene between naruto and sakura) to be confirmed


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 4, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I'm waiting for my other guess (bath-scene between naruto and sakura) to be confirmed







ichihimelove said:


> I can't wait to see Sakura helping Naruto with his parents







Foster said:


> What the hell is Kiba wearing? (The first drawing on the left)



I just love Kiba's new look. He never passed off as attractive to me before, but now it's a whole new story.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 4, 2012)

UmWhatever said:


> First of all, _thank you_ to *takL *and *mezzomarinaio *for all the translations and to everyone who shared scans and such. <3 You are all awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 that should be very interesting to see. A bathing scene in the AU

pek Ino looks cute with her hair up.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

i like inos new look for the movie the best for some reason she looks cute


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 4, 2012)

Ino's cute! If only she'd have a different expression, but it's not the Ino we know.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 4, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From 2ch:
> 
> _194 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/06/30(土) 22:15:03.12 ID:qtwEgKeb
> ミラバトのナルト第二弾に月読キャラでるんだなｗ
> ...



(not sure if this relate to my post or not) 


*new cards* 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Karman (Jul 4, 2012)

That red-haired chick is transposed against the Namikaze/Uzumaki family. Is that going to be Naruto's sister?!?!?!

And is it just me, or do you guys get the impression that Naruto has become the Fifth Hokage?


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 4, 2012)

It's Kushina.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Karman said:


> No no. There's a redhead alongside Naruto on a bunch of the promotional material. She has a Konoha headband and most definitely isn't Kushina. The character models that where posted earlier has her too, height compared to the Uzumaki/Namikaze family.
> 
> I'm thinking Menma is Naruto's sister?
> 
> ...



Oh, I see who you mean. That is Kushina. She's in her mission clothing.

Her name is on the sketch うずまきクシナ


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 4, 2012)

Love this pic:

*Spoiler*: __ 








And:


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Ten Ten looks so freaking adorable. <3



HAHHAA She looks like a beggar!!! But still very adorable. Pervy Neji looks so refreshing, as does catty Kiba!


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naru with Hokage robes_ 





KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  even though I have already seen this before like million of times

Naruto, change your jumpsuit and wear something else dammit.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 5, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naru with Hokage robes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 5, 2012)

UmWhatever said:


> Ino is so cute. And it looks like there really is a bath scene! Haha. Looking forward to seeing Shino's face more often.



Ino is soooooooooooo cute 
she need a hug


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 5, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naru with Hokage robes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder where this will play into the story..?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 5, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Ino is soooooooooooo cute
> she need a hug


From Sakura.

Oh god that'd be fucking adorable.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 5, 2012)

New trailer in the today episode?


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> New trailer in the today episode?



Nope, there wasn't.


----------



## takL (Jul 5, 2012)

Jaga said:


> Namikaze/Uzumaki Household



the first 3 say the house of minato, kushina and *menma*
the last one is Menma's room.

Maybe minato and kushina in the tukuyomi world lost their kid(menma) at some point while in the real world naruto lost his parents.

anyhoo, a bit of correction as to the logline
someone @ 2ch posted a bigger and cleared image of the bit and it reads as 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3167112.jpg
「ログライン
両親がいない、彼女もいない? ナルトが　敵マダラ（オビト）
の罠(術)にはまり 現実とは色々と反対の鏡の
パラレル世界（幻術の世界）両親の居る世界 
？？？？名前も違うナルトではなく（メンマ）の
世界に行き、 全ての夢がかなってしまって己/名?を隠し別人として
生きていこうとするが、現実の大切さを知り、 パラレル
世界に閉じ込めようとする敵マダラ（オビト）を倒して現実に戻る話 」
"logline
Naruto, who doesnt have parents or a girlfriend, falls into a trap(jutsu) of the enemy, Madara(obito) and goes to the parallel world (the world of genjutu) of Looking Glass where many things are quite the opposite of those in the real world, where his parents are and where ????? his name too is different, not Naruto but (Menma). naruto, having all his dreams come true aims to live as the different person/menma hiding his real self /name. but he learns the importance of reality and defeats the enemy Madara (obito) who tries to keep Naruto confined in the parallel world to go back to the real world."


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 5, 2012)

takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto, who doesnt have parents or a girlfriend




*Spoiler*: __ 



...Does this mean naruto has a girlfriend in this AU? Oh No...[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKm5xQyD2vE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lovely (Jul 5, 2012)

Naruto wants a girlfriend?   I think he got more than he bargained for with this Hinata.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm sure Hinata is Menma's girlfriend and that's why she acts violently XDDD


----------



## ryz (Jul 5, 2012)

takL said:


> Maybe minato and kushina in the tukuyomi world lost their kid(menma) at some point while in the real world naruto lost his parents.[/SPOILER]



That...makes A LOT of sense. thanks for this, Takl.

Also... a girl friend? Given the reference Naruto made a few chapters back about not having kissed a girl... that also makes A LOT of sense.


----------



## Aleeight (Jul 5, 2012)

It makes me laugh that in the same line of him having no parents, it mentions he doesn't have a girlfriend. Like that is supposed to be as important when it's not. Probably going to be in factor in the AU in someway which will make some absolutely crazy.


----------



## Xaven (Jul 5, 2012)

There's one problem I have with the whole Menma thing. If Menma is the name of the Naruto in the alternate world, and Naruto is pretending to be his other self (if the logline can be believed), then why does Kushina call Naruto BY NAME in the trailer?

This movie is giving me a headache of confusion, one that can't be resolved until I see it! By the time I can see this movie, I'll have gone nuts!


----------



## The Big G (Jul 5, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> I'm sure Hinata is Menma's girlfriend and that's why she acts violently XDDD



I bet she was trained by Kushina



Aleeight said:


> It makes me laugh that in the same line of him having no parents, it mentions he doesn't have a girlfriend. Like that is supposed to be as important when it's not. Probably going to be in factor in the AU in someway which will make some absolutely crazy.



Them Hoes be serious business


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 5, 2012)

I love their house :33

Also, alt!Naruto possibly has a girlfriend? LOL 



BatoKusanagi said:


> Love this pic:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That face


----------



## Aleeight (Jul 5, 2012)

Xaven said:


> There's one problem I have with the whole Menma thing. If Menma is the name of the Naruto in the alternate world, and Naruto is pretending to be his other self (if the logline can be believed), then why does Kushina call Naruto BY NAME in the trailer?
> 
> This movie is giving me a headache of confusion, one that can't be resolved until I see it! By the time I can see this movie, I'll have gone nuts!


Maybe by that time in the movie, his parents have found out his deception and now call him by his real name.


----------



## Xaven (Jul 5, 2012)

Aleeight said:


> Maybe by that time in the movie, his parents have found out his deception and now call him by his real name.



Maybe. Regardless, this movie is going to drive me nuts before I can even see it.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok.

1. Who is Menma

2. Why is Narutos GF situation?

3. Baths scene.


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...Does this mean naruto has a girlfriend in this AU? Oh No...[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKm5xQyD2vE[/YOUTUBE]



oh no is correct


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 5, 2012)

Pairing wars commence.

But if this is opposite land, then if his GF is Hinata that means Naruto doesnt like her in normal land.

U mad?


----------



## Lovely (Jul 5, 2012)

Having Hinata or Sakura as his girlfriend would be going a bit far.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok so whats up with the GF situation, whys it so important?


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 5, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Ok so whats up with the GF situation, whys it so important?



I don't know. I don't ship Naruto with anyone, so this is sort of irritating, too. 

But let the Shippers have their fun.



ryz said:


> Also... a girl friend? Given the reference Naruto made a few chapters back about not having kissed a girl... that also makes A LOT of sense.



I missed that. I usually skim over chapters really quickly.

Link?


----------



## santanico (Jul 5, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Ok so whats up with the GF situation, whys it so important?



Because shippers gonna ship


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 5, 2012)

And the bath scene, explain the bath scene. Who's in it, when's it happened, is it wank-worthy?


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 5, 2012)

^ Hopefully, it is.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 5, 2012)

Naruto has a girlfriend 

Wow I hope she is hot.Ino would be nice


----------



## takL (Jul 5, 2012)

i bet its the "oy oy" hinata in the limited tukuyomi world.


Xaven said:


> There's one problem I have with the whole Menma thing. If Menma is the name of the Naruto in the alternate world, and Naruto is pretending to be his other self (if the logline can be believed), then why does Kushina call Naruto BY NAME in the trailer?
> 
> This movie is giving me a headache of confusion, one that can't be resolved until I see it! By the time I can see this movie, I'll have gone nuts!



yea plus in kishs rough sletch hinata  says "dont beat feet, naruto!"

reportedly shisui aka "the masked naruto" in the tukuyomi world says "i know that you're called as naruto in the other world." to menma-naruto


----------



## Fay (Jul 5, 2012)

It's not weird that Naruto wants a girlfriend, everyone yearns for some romance and "ecchi". Kudos for Naruto that he found himself one.

Now what I really want to know is how the Sasuke-Naruto interaction is. How come we have zero spoilers about that :/.


----------



## takL (Jul 5, 2012)

Fay said:


> It's not weird that Naruto wants a girlfriend, everyone yearns for some romance and "ecchi". Kudos for Naruto that he found himself one.
> 
> Now what I really want to know is how the Sasuke-Naruto interaction is. How come we have zero spoilers about that :/.



u have 
explains why the real Sasuke, not the AU one, is in the promotional posters
explains why the real Sasuke, not the AU one, is in the promotional posters


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 5, 2012)

Fay said:


> Now what I really want to know is how the Sasuke-Naruto interaction is. How come we have zero spoilers about that :/.



 Are you serious? We_ do_. 

Kishimoto said that "Sasuke will be a very loyal friend to Naruto".


----------



## Gabe (Jul 5, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> I don't know. I don't ship Naruto with anyone, so this is sort of irritating, too.
> 
> But let the Shippers have their fun.
> 
> ...



chapter 572


----------



## Fay (Jul 5, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Are you serious? We_ do_.
> 
> Kishimoto said that "Sasuke will be a very loyal friend to Naruto".



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww pekpek!!!

Wait a minute, does this mean the opposite is true in the real world ?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 5, 2012)

Battle cards


----------



## ch1p (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 5, 2012)

Where is the one with Hinata?

Nevermind


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 5, 2012)

Fay said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww pekpek!!!
> 
> Wait a minute, does this mean the opposite is true in the real world ?



You do realize that _feelings_ don't change, but personalities do. 

The way the characters _act upon_ their feelings changed. 
Have Minato and Kushina broken up? No. They still _feel_ the same about one another. Relationships and friendships stay the same. Chouji and Shikamru are seen flanking Naruto in the trailer, they're _still best friends_. They're standing next to each other and probably escorted Naruto to his parents. Sasuke may have thought of Naruto as a friend, but was never loyal about his feelings. Hinata always loved Naruto, but was never aggressive about her feelings... Sasuke loved Sakura but was never forward about his feelings.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 5, 2012)

Note: everything old is in spoiler tags.

Posters (with no letters over it *:**3*)






*Spoiler*: __ 











Theater adverts


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naru with Hokage robes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto has officially graduated to looking like a badass friend pek pek pek


----------



## Fay (Jul 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Posters (with no letters over it *:**3*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chip I can only see the third picture, the others won't show up !! I hope we get a high quality poster of the Sasuke one, he looks so badass . Please Kishi give him a fight as well in the movie 

Edit: nvm, I can see them now


----------



## F3ar0ner (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 5, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> You do realize that _feelings_ don't change, but personalities do.
> 
> The way the characters _act upon_ their feelings changed.
> Have Minato and Kushina broken up? No. They still _feel_ the same about one another. Relationships and friendships stay the same. Chouji and Shikamru are seen flanking Naruto in the trailer, they're _still best friends_. They're standing next to each other and probably escorted Naruto to his parents. Sasuke may have thought of Naruto as a friend, but was never loyal about his feelings. Hinata always loved Naruto, but was never aggressive about her feelings... Sasuke loved Sakura but was never forward about his feelings.



I read that somewhere on Tumblr, but the only source I could find was from a blog, which itself had no reference.

The analogies with the opposites just break down if you try to apply them to all the characters. I'm sure real Hinata isn't murderous, nor does Shino hate bugs, and real Neji isn't a voyeur, etc.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 5, 2012)

^ Right, but I think that bonds and feelings stay the same. All of what you mentioned are their personality changes\what defines them as characters.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 5, 2012)

More sketches


This and battle card: real Sasuke confirmed (?).



Sakura war clothes: the movie is supposed to be while the third war is going on confirmed (?).


----------



## ch1p (Jul 5, 2012)

Fay said:


> Chip I can only see the third picture, the others won't show up !! I hope we get a high quality poster of the Sasuke one, he looks so badass . Please Kishi give him a fight as well in the movie
> 
> Edit: nvm, I can see them now



For some reason, some of the images are protected, while others aren't. I reuploaded everything though, my apologies to the blog owner but...

more skeetches










OMG OMG OMG

so small... *glomps*

what's in the bag? *curious*

adverts and sketches from here.


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 5, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> You do realize that _feelings_ don't change, but personalities do.
> 
> The way the characters _act upon_ their feelings changed.
> Have Minato and Kushina broken up? No. They still _feel_ the same about one another. Relationships and friendships stay the same. Chouji and Shikamru are seen flanking Naruto in the trailer, they're _still best friends_. They're standing next to each other and probably escorted Naruto to his parents. Sasuke may have thought of Naruto as a friend, but was never loyal about his feelings. Hinata always loved Naruto, but was never aggressive about her feelings... Sasuke loved Sakura but was never forward about his feelings.












*And for the record I was told that no one has that mentality. I guess it applies to all the character. In  the end this was priceless.*


----------



## Fay (Jul 5, 2012)

Lol, look how Naruto is looking at that jinchuriki


----------



## ch1p (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh, here we go again.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 5, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> ^ Right, but I think that bonds and feelings stay the same. All of what you mentioned are their personality changes\what defines them as characters.



Well, there's not much to discuss considering we don't know enough yet. Kiba and Shino's bonds to their dogs/ insects have changed, and remember, they have more bonds to their animals than to other people. And obviously Sasuke's situation here also doesn't fit, as you crossed out yourself.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 5, 2012)

^ You're right.


----------



## Fay (Jul 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> what's in the bag? *curious*
> 
> adverts and sketches from here.



I guess we can confirm that she is a she then. Some thought it was a guy.


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2012)

Sasuke/Sakura looks cute 

Hinata looks like a major moe babe


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 5, 2012)

Fay said:


> I guess we can confirm that she is a she then. Some thought it was a guy.


Wasn't it the case that Kishi hadn't decided on the gender for a long time? Then finally decided to make the jin a girl?


----------



## Lovely (Jul 5, 2012)

Those battle cards need to be translated. We could get more lines from the movie.


----------



## Somnus (Jul 5, 2012)

How the hell have I missed that this movie would be a what-if version of Naruto !?

After reading all the info that we have, I must ask....am I the only one that is more excited for this movie than for the anime/manga itself ?

Also, I was never a big fan of Hinata...but her new personality for some reason is VERY appealing to me


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 5, 2012)

Those new sketches I don't think they are from the movie but rather in the series right?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Those new sketches I don't think they are from the movie but rather in the series right?



I'm not sure. This was what was in Sunshine 60 along with the rest. It can go either way. I'm not that good with japanese, just the basic, so I left the link for the translators to say one way or the other. Just wait it out.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## KevKev (Jul 5, 2012)

Everyone of those sketches are awesome, we need to time travel to April. Quick


----------



## ch1p (Jul 5, 2012)

You guys know what this is?



The mural of sketches. 168 (or 167). We don't have even _half_ of them. *throws a tantrum*


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 5, 2012)

While I find this particularly amusing, what is the meaning of this?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 5, 2012)

I can see Kimmimaro all the way in the right, Yamato, Dan, Chiyo, Sasori, and Sakura too I think?

Must be sketches about the war.

EDIT: And the Edo Kages too


----------



## Addy (Jul 5, 2012)

where is my itachi scetch?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## KevKev (Jul 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> where is my itachi scetch?



I see Itachi on the wall of sketches I think lol


----------



## 8 (Jul 5, 2012)

poor naruto. he got a possessive hyuuga girlfriend? that like a nightmare! he won't be able to get even near any other girl, as she can supervise him from anywhere with her byakugan.


----------



## Wronator (Jul 5, 2012)

Am I the only to notice that the new masked guy is actually Sasuke ? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## 8 (Jul 5, 2012)

wow this movie has too much content. i get the impression there wont be any real focus but instead hundreds of short clips sewed together.


----------



## Addy (Jul 5, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I see Itachi on the wall of sketches I think lol



where on the wall? 

and where is orochimaru? the guy was the main villain for part 1 and was a villain for about 100 chapters of part 2. + with orochibuto around, he is still relevant.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 5, 2012)

I would like to be there and look at all those sketches on that wall.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> where on the wall?
> 
> and where is orochimaru? the guy was the main villain for part 1 and was a villain for about 100 chapters of part 2. + with orochibuto around, he is still relevant.



The sketch before the last on the top right corner (Sai's Brother sketch)

He's wearing that cloak the Edo Akatsuki member's have and he has a ponytail.
He's right below Edo Nagato too.



SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 





 It looks like Hinata's competing with Sakura for the biggest forehead in the manga


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Now I really wonder if these sketches are a part of the movie or just for the war arch. Either way, I'm excited. At the very least I hope we get a detailed plot from someone and at best, a raw bootleg.


----------



## Addy (Jul 5, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> The sketch before the last on the top right corner (Sai's Brother sketch)
> 
> He's wearing that cloak the Edo Akatsuki member's have and he has a ponytail.
> He's right below Edo Nagato too.
> ...



i am starting to think 90% of ALL OF THESE characters will be flashbacks or backstory (how the akatsuki were defeated in the AU flashback)


----------



## ch1p (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## KevKev (Jul 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> i am starting to think 90% of ALL OF THESE characters will be flashbacks or backstory (how the akatsuki were defeated in the AU flashback)



Yeah it seems like it  It's too bad, this would be the first movie to have many canon characters in it compared to the others


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


>



Love that pic of Hinata's belly button.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 5, 2012)

A mural I'd love to have in my room.





Itachi, again. <3

And theme food galore.





Sauce is not amused by cake. Never liked sweets.


Eat a rasengan never had so much meaning.

These are all from Sunshine 60.

EDIT:

Some hightlights of the video above:



I finally see Taka. Though they're hidden behind boxes.
Hey there Rin.

Unsure if these can be read:


----------



## KevKev (Jul 5, 2012)

Someone should take off the mask to see Tobi face


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 5, 2012)

I love how deep people read into this. It's all feeding the troll behind this movie: wish-fulfillment fantasy vs reality.


----------



## Nagiza (Jul 5, 2012)

I find it sorta funny that Sakura's glaring at Sasori in the far left in this too.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 5, 2012)

Nagiza said:


> I find it sorta funny that Sakura's glaring at Sasori in the far left in this too.



I didn't notice that


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 5, 2012)

Much news about the movie..cannot wait anymore to see it..pek
Naruto gonna have girlfriend..nice ..
and I'm happy dat Sasuke and Naruto will be best friends in the movie ..





Wronator said:


> Am I the only to notice that the new masked guy is actually Sasuke ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Is this one really Sasuke?!..
Thanks for sketches ..


----------



## Fay (Jul 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Deidara statue


Deidara 



Ch1p said:


> Sauce is not amused by cake. Never liked sweets.


I'm sure he will love it if it's tomato flavored !


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2012)

@ image with sasuke and sweet


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 5, 2012)

I really wanna see Menma's full character sketch or in color at least. He better appear in some way in the next trailer before the movie comes out.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 5, 2012)

Naruto and Sasuke at a night club on the prowl  Things get a little _too_ hot and this happens 

[YOUTUBE]FWstyHN4Iy4[/YOUTUBE]

Naruto is the one dancing obviously. Naruto went RM on Sasukes ass


----------



## zlatko (Jul 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Itachi fans, here's some pics from dat statue.
> 
> 
> [



who is that bihind itachi there are four Itachi Kisame Deidara and ?


----------



## 8 (Jul 5, 2012)

zlatko said:


> who is that bihind itachi there are four Itachi Kisame Deidara and ?


looks like kisame's twin brother to me.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 5, 2012)

Tobi maybe? There was a close up of him in the thread.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 5, 2012)

It's Tobi.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Sakura war clothes: the movie is supposed to be while the third war is going on confirmed (?).



Sakura's hair when up isn't defying gravity anymore lol. 

Will Sakura have an AU counterpart since Naruto does?


----------



## Nagiza (Jul 5, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Sakura's hair when up isn't defying gravity anymore lol.
> 
> Will Sakura have an AU counterpart since Naruto does?



I REALLY hope so. I'm so curious as to how Kishi would make her. :33


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 5, 2012)

So still no news about AU Lee?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 5, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> So still no news about AU Lee?



No  I guess he's not going to be in the movie because of Gai's covering that personality


----------



## Jad (Jul 5, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> No  I guess he's not going to be in the movie because of Gai's covering that personality



That'd be a kick in the balls for me if he isn't


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> More sketches
> 
> 
> This and battle card: real Sasuke confirmed (?).
> ...


I hope so about real Sasuke.


I love how they look in the sketches.!!!

Sakura with ponytail is love!!

I want to see Kakashi with the power of youth.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> so small... *glomps*



I was thinking the Kazekage in the same tall as gaara


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 5, 2012)

@ichihimelove-That's Yagura, Fourth Mizukage and the three tails jinchuriki.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 5, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> @ichihimelove-That's Yagura, Fourth Mizukage and the three tails jinchuriki.



Thank you 
sorry I thought he is Kazekage (gaara's father)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 5, 2012)

Why does the Hinata in the new sketches looks way different from her AU version.


----------



## Combine (Jul 5, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Why does the Hinata in the new sketches looks way different from her AU version.


I have a feeling not all the sketches are for the movie. I'm guessing they just put up a ton of archived material not necessarily related in order to fill up wall space (one example is the previous Naruto movie posters being lined up).


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 5, 2012)

She looks cool.  I really wished they could expand more about the whole jinchuuriki gang thing.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> You guys know what this is?
> 
> 
> 
> The mural of sketches. 168 (or 167). We don't have even _half_ of them. *throws a tantrum*




That wall!  

Thanks for posting so many goodies, Ch1p - sketches, cards, photos.... I just spent waaay more time than I should have fangirling over all these!  pek


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 5, 2012)

I think the presentation is more about the ten year anniversary of Naruto anime, which culminates in the new movie. Thus, sketches, posters, etc. from the anime as well as all of the movies are on display.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 5, 2012)

Combine said:


> I have a feeling not all the sketches are for the movie. I'm guessing they just put up a ton of archived material not necessarily related in order to fill up wall space (one example is the previous Naruto movie posters being lined up).



Maybe but it looks really weird. They said this movie will during the war so it becomes so confusing. They can't fit all the info and characters in a 1 hour and 50 minute movie.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 5, 2012)

Great sketches.

Well the movie should be longer , just saying.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Someone's about to die in this scene :amazed omfg this face cracks me up


----------



## Austin (Jul 5, 2012)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo anxious.


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 5, 2012)

It's 1 min and 30 sec trailer. Not a lot of information can gather from an 1 hour movie.

And here I thought that the NF was used to Naruto movies.

1st movie trailer = mainly showing Naruto dying.
1st movie = people protecting a priestess and it's mainly her story in the whole plot.

2nd movie trailer = Naruto seeing Sasuke./ What everyone thought is that Sasuke would be inside a major part of the movie
2nd movie = Sasuke showed up like....5 minutes before the end of the movie.

3rd movie trailer = Naruto and Minato will join forces against an unknown evil.
3rd movie trailer = mainly Naruto moving around not getting wtf is happening and Minato appeared 5 seconds every 30 minutes; true to his "yellow flash" nickname.

And so on, and so forth. 



Everyone is free to speculate, but really....o_O


----------



## KevKev (Jul 5, 2012)

But in all seriousness, maybe the intro will be the climax of the war; showing flashbacks of the major battles and Naruto leaving custody to join the fray. Finally, he fights Tobi and then Moon Eye starts.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 6, 2012)

How would you guys react if this RtN movie took a nosedive at the box office in Japan? Is the movie as marketed well in Japan as it is everywhere else?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 6, 2012)

Seriously...can we delete all this pairing/trolling crap? I'm tired of digging through all these pages of shit just to find any updates regarding the movie!


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jul 6, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> How would you guys react if this RtN movie took a nosedive at the box office in Japan? Is the movie as marketed well in Japan as it is everywhere else?



Well wasn't there some kind of question that asked "westerners" what they liked about Naruto that was apparently posted by the people working on the film floating around out there somewhere on the internet? Or was that for something else?
Either way at some point it is likely this movie will get an American release on bluray/DVD a couple years from now.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 6, 2012)

The HoU took a type 6 shit on yet another thread. 

Geg, it's time to do work.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2012)

Pretty sure Sakura will be smart enough to know

1. its not real

2. Sasuke is a player


no pairings, I can assure you.


----------



## geG (Jul 6, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Geg, do work on these scrubs.



I wouldn't even know how far back to delete 

Seriously what is it with you people and shipping bullshit


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 6, 2012)

You know I use to think that same way before, since the summary stated that Naruto was feeling lonely seeing everyone celebrating with their parents and that Tobi uses that desire to trap Naruto into baying in this fake reality and Sakura on the other hand always wished for Sakuto to come back and return her feelings. 
By the end Sakura and Naruto will need to overcome their strongest desire Sakura will need to accept that this Sasuke isn't real and Naruto will need to accept that his parents are dead so them could join and find a plan to escape the genjutsu word. But there is a big flaw, How you explain all the other character, Flat chest Tsunade, Pervy Neji, clumsy Ten Ten etc, etc. You cannot, so in the end that argument doesn't make sense either.

Thier is no logical explination has why they change I guess we need to wait for the Movie and find out then.


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 6, 2012)

Geg said:


> I wouldn't even know how far back to delete
> 
> Seriously what is it with you people and shipping bullshit



GEG.  Hows the blender? 
I haven't been there in ages.  Remember skype days? 

I would like some more info on AU Naruto though.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 6, 2012)

Geg said:


> I wouldn't even know how far back to delete
> 
> Seriously what is it with you people and shipping bullshit



You'd seriously have to delete almost half of the thread.


----------



## geG (Jul 6, 2012)

Darkhope said:


> GEG.  Hows the blender?
> I haven't been there in ages.  Remember skype days?
> 
> I would like some more info on AU Naruto though.



I haven't been there in forever either  At least not regularly


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 6, 2012)

DONJOSEPH19 said:


> You know I use to think that same way before, since the summary stated that Naruto was feeling lonely seeing everyone celebrating with their parents and that Tobi uses that desire to trap Naruto into baying in this fake reality and Sakura on the other hand always wished for Sakuto to come back and return her feelings.
> By the end Sakura and Naruto will need to overcome their strongest desire Sakura will need to accept that this Sasuke isn't real and Naruto will need to accept that his parents are dead so them can join and escape the genjutsu word. But there is a big flaw, How you explain all the other character, Flat chest Tsunade, Pervy Neji, clumsy Ten Ten etc, etc. You cannot, so in the end that argument doesn't make sense either.
> 
> Thier is no logical explination has why they change I guess we need to wait for the Movie and find out then.



Well yeah.... they know they will have to go back to the real world.  

The conclusion that most people made was that personalities, appearance, and interests/hobbies were opposite, but feelings aren't.  Thus far only Hinata supports that though--It's confirmed that she loves Naruto still.  And I'd say Sakura is hinting that as well since she's blushing and her heart is racing for Sasuke, though not confirmed, just *strongly* implied.

Also, to those complaining about pairing stuff--It's acceptable to post about because it's on the topic of the movie.



> Now You are being very anti NaruSaku.



I'm only responding. 
I am anti-NS though.  So wouldn't that make sense? o.o
I've been a debater way back since 2006 when I first joined.  I've been in my fair share of debates and I really don't mind talking with sensible NS fans.  Actually I found it fun and interesting.  But this is just.... 



Geg said:


> I haven't been there in forever either  At least not regularly



you abondoned us geg


----------



## geG (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay I deleted 51 posts 

Please keep pairing debates/posts out of here from now on


----------



## KevKev (Jul 6, 2012)

Why not move all those pairing discussions to a new thread regarding Movie pairings?

EDIT: LOL nvm


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 6, 2012)

Darkhope said:


> Well yeah.... they know they will have to go back to the real world.
> 
> The conclusion that most people made was that personalities, appearance, and interests/hobbies were opposite, but feelings aren't.  Thus far only Hinata supports that though--It's confirmed that she loves Naruto still.  And I'd say Sakura is hinting that as well since she's blushing and her heart is racing for Sasuke, though not confirmed, just *strongly* implied.
> 
> ...


Yes but this isn't the debate or Anti FC This is the RTN thread

I guess you ignore all the questions I made and only focus on the part of the romance between Hinata and Sakura for the boys. You ignore everything else like you normally do in canon and with this movie. 

It seen that some people only care about the girls feelings and nothing else matters, not even when they try to imply something that doesn't makes sense.












I'm out, I should know better by now.


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 6, 2012)

I didn't ignore it.  I responded. But yeah I won't respond much further.

Kiba, Shino, Sai... all the changes are personality and hobbies... not feelings for another character.  That's what I meant.  

Any pairing stuff that was said was on the topic of the movie (for the most part that is) and therefore should be allowed as long as it fits.  

Off that topic though, will we be getting any other trailers before the movie comes out?  Or was that last one it?


----------



## AlexaStar (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice to see that there are no more pairing debates in here. I just want news about the movie.

So no one knows if Itachi is in the AU world? No sketches or anything?


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 6, 2012)

Darkhope said:


> I didn't ignore it.  I responded. But yeah I won't respond much further.
> 
> Kiba, Shino, Sai... all the changes are personality and hobbies... not feelings for another character.  That's what I meant.



Sasuke says hi.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 6, 2012)

Darkhope said:


> I didn't ignore it.  I responded. But yeah I won't respond much further.
> 
> Kiba, Shino, Sai... all the changes are personality and hobbies... not feelings for another character.  That's what I meant.
> 
> ...



I personally don't believe that there will be anymore new trailers to the movie before it comes out. But who knows. Its roughly three weeks away before opening night! Wow, that's not that far away from now.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 6, 2012)

There may be one more that may highlight the new character designs but that's probably it.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't know if it's because it is anime, but I feel like theatrical trailers are usually longer and more in-depth. A good balance between information and spoiler free. I feel like these trailers weren't as intense as ones I usually see in theaters. Again, maybe because it's anime or Japanese media, I'm not sure. That's just my opinion on them though. They made me excited but not on the same level. I'm more excited because of the stuff we get here, like sketches.


----------



## Jesus (Jul 6, 2012)

Why is it that every time I hear about a new Naruto movie, its plot sounds even more retarded than the last one? This crescendo to madness must be stopped.



Geg said:


> I wouldn't even know how far back to delete
> 
> *Seriously what is it with you people and shipping bullshit*



Considering your avatar, that comment is pretty ironic.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 6, 2012)

Chouji sketch where?


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 6, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Why is it that every time I hear about a new Naruto movie, its plot sounds even more retarded than the last one? This crescendo to madness must be stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your avatar, that comment is pretty ironic.



I've thought the same about Naruto movies, however I think this movie has the potential to be the best one yet. I could be wrong but I think this movie does have real potential if for nothing else but the value of the story foundation on which it was made. (alt universe) If it isn't anything else it will be interesting.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 6, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Someone's about to die in this scene :amazed omfg this face cracks me up



It must be Sasuke's reaction to the new AU Sasuke


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 6, 2012)

Ch1p said:


>



...I want this statue.

But is it just me, or does this series of pics seem like it has the potential to become a meme?


----------



## zlatko (Jul 6, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> It's 1 min and 30 sec trailer. Not a lot of information can gather from an 1 hour movie.
> 
> And here I thought that the NF was used to Naruto movies.
> 
> ...



actualy the third movie was inheritors of the will of fire the fourth was with naruto and minato also the 3 and the 5 ( with the prisons ) the trailers where dead on center


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 6, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Why is it that every time I hear about a new Naruto movie, its plot sounds even more retarded than the last one? This crescendo to madness must be stopped.



Whaaat?  Blood Prison was good, it had everything that I asked from Naruto.  Nardo naked, Nardo fanservice, Nardo writhing and some light Nardo BDSM




zlatko said:


> actualy the third movie was inheritors of the will of fire the fourth was with naruto and minato also the 3 and the 5 ( with the prisons ) the trailers where dead on center



I don't have a good memory about it all.... But still, 2 and 4 were misleading. 

And considering that till now the anime team didn't release more teasers in the OPs of Naruto anime, I suspect it's going to be even more misleading or it's going to be awesome.

Who knows....


----------



## Addy (Jul 6, 2012)

is the itachi doll giving me the finger?


----------



## Kusa (Jul 6, 2012)

Omg Omg a Itachi statue and a rasengan cake ? I just came 
I want to go to japan NOW 



I love how a boy flirting with a girl has to mean he is in love with her.With that logic I must be loved from a lot of guys.What a happy chick I'm.Furturemore Sasuke was loyal with his feelings with Naruto enough times.whateve makes some people sleep the night...


----------



## Fay (Jul 6, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> It must be Sasuke's reaction to the new AU Sasuke



 What I would do to see a convo between those two


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 6, 2012)

From 2ch, a couple of brief summaries of the Kishi interview that just ended in Sakiyomi Jan Bang:


964 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/07/06(金) 18:27:23.84 ID:WQhHyGqp
    ジャンBANGのうずまきナルトの見所について岸本のインタビュー

    ナルトを主人公として書きたかった
    最初のイルカとのラーメン屋のシーンにはこだわってる
    絵コンテが出来たが気に入らなかったので全部直してもらった
    ミナトとクシナは原作ではお亡くなりになってるけど劇場版ならできる
    良いシーンをいくつも用意できた

    来週は春野サクラの見所

_Jan Bang's interview with Kishimoto, about Uzumaki Naruto's highlights.

He wanted to write him as a hero/protagonist.
He fussed a lot over the ramen shop scene between Naruto and Iruka in the beginning.
He was able to write the storyboards himself - but since he wasn't really satisfied with them, he had all of them fixed for him.
Minato and Kushina are dead in the main story, but he could make them appear in the movie.
He was able to lay out a great number of good scenes.

Next week, he'll talk about Haruno Sakura's highlights._


967 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/07/06(金) 18:29:52.79 ID: PNzaRD4f
    続き
    「親子のシーンはもう二人が亡くなってるから原作では描けない。
    映画ではそれができる方向性が見えたのでそこは見てもらいたい。
    僕の中で結構良いシーンが用意できたかなと思います。」

    あと、来週はサクラについて岸本が語る。

_Continuation:

"Since those two are already dead in the main story, I couldn't write any family scenes for them. But in the movie I could see a way to write those scenes, so I'd like for people to watch them. I wonder if I was able to lay out those wonderful scenes inside me."

Then, next week Kishimoto will talk about Sakura._


Some pictures:



A rough translation of the writing below the pictures:

_"I had all of them fixed... which was pretty selfish of me. But of course, since the things I'm satisfied with are also present in the scenes I was able to do, I'd like for people to watch them."

"Next week, Kishimoto-sensei will talk about Haruno Sakura! Please look forward to it!"_


Edit: Some more sketches (though probably from the main series).


*Spoiler*: __ 












Edit 2: Aaaaaand... another little part of the interview?





Translation of the question/answer:

_"If you could be born as one of the characters of your story, which one would it be?"

"Naruto. If I divided myself in 17 people with Kagebunshin, I would be able to finish the manuscript by doing just one page myself, so I should be able to draw the manga much better!"_


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 6, 2012)

The interview with Kishi on Sakiyomi Jan Bang! this week:



And here's a backup link if Videobam is being slow: Naruto Movie 5: Blood Prison


----------



## Lovely (Jul 6, 2012)

He wrote the storyboards. Isn't that the illustrations?

Can't wait to hear what he says about Sakura.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 6, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Translation of the question/answer:
> 
> _"If you could be born as one of the characters of your story, which one would it be?"
> 
> "Naruto. If I divided myself in 17 people with Kagebunshin, I would be able to finish the manuscript by doing just one page myself, so I should be able to draw the manga much better!"_



Also he could marry Sasuke.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 6, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> The interview with Kishi on Sakiyomi Jan Bang! this week:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a backup link if Videobam is being slow: Naruto Movie 5: Blood Prison



Thank you very much, as always! 

Okay then, a complete translation (TakL, please go ahead and correct it if you see any mistakes):

_About Uzumaki Naruto's highlights:

"Since this time I wanted to write about Naruto properly as a protagonist, and delve deeply into his feelings, I fussed a lot over the ramen shop scene between Naruto and Iruka at the beginning. At one point, the storyboards were all finished - but since the images were somewhat different (from what I wanted), I had them fix them all for me. It was pretty selfish of me... but of course, since the things that satisfied me are also present in the scenes I was able to do, I'd like for people to watch them. As for Minato and Kushina, since in the main story they're dead, I couldn't write any family scenes with them and Naruto. But in the movie, I could see a way to write those scenes, so I'd like for people to watch them too. I wonder if I was able to lay out those wonderful scenes inside me."

Next week, Kishimoto-sensei will talk about Haruno Sakura! Please look forward to it!_


----------



## Lovely (Jul 6, 2012)

Wish someone would upload that video on youtube. Its way slow on videobam, and I'm iffy about downloading it.


----------



## Jad (Jul 6, 2012)

Can we all say now that the 'ideas' in the movie are canon now? Specifically feats. >____________>


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 6, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Thank you very much, as always!



No problem, and thanks for the translations as always! C:




Lovely said:


> Wish someone would upload that video on youtube. Its way slow on videobam, and I'm iffy about downloading it.



There's a reason why I don't upload it on Youtube, it's because it might get taken down since it's technically part of a TV show. 

I did put a backup link if Videobam is being too slow: Naruto Movie 5: Blood Prison   Just click on "Continue as free user" and you can watch it, no need for download


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 6, 2012)

Next week: 

Interviewer: So Kishi, what do you want to talk about on Sakura?
Kishi: I was going to talk about Sakura?



Anyway, i can't seem to even get in the site posted, I don't know if it's my connection or region or whatsoever, oh well


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 6, 2012)

From the facebook:


*Spoiler*: __ 



こんにちは。
宣伝部のKです。

この週末、ヨーロッパがアツイです。

今、パリ郊外の巨大展示場でヨーロッパでも大きなイベントの一つであるジャパンエキスポが開催されているんです。
マンガやゲーム、日本のあらゆるカルチャーにヨーロッパの人たちが触れることが出来るイベントです。
私も一度行ったことがあるんですが、
NARUTOが愛されていることを実感することが出来ました。

... ところで
「NARUTO‐ナルト‐」もアツイですが、
最近『あるマンガ』もアツイですね。

いろんな商品やプロモーションが目に入ります。

そのマンガ、8部まであるんですが、私も大好きです。

ココでほかの作品の話はタブーだとは思いますが、
今日はちょっとだけ。

興味のある方は下記どうぞ
↓

私は映画でもなんでも、観ている・読んでいる途中から
アタマの中が仕事モードになってしまうことがあります。

勝手に宣伝コピーを考えたり、
上手にアラスジを説明しようとしたり・・・。
でも、まちがってはいけないのは
「作品の要約ではない」ということ。
私にとって重要なポイントは、
わかりやすく且つおもしろそうなアラスジやコピーを
考えるということなんです。
だから、絶対に受け手にオチを予想させてはいけない。

でも、本当は仕事とプライベートが
ゴチャゴチャになるのは好きではないけど
私はこれが結構楽しい。

それで・・・話が戻りますが、
最近周囲の人に聞かれるのです。
『あのマンガ』はおもしろいんですか？って。

もちろん、8部全てを説明できないから
7部までの大きな運命をざっくり説明して・・・
各部ごとの特徴を・・・
・・・
・・・
・・・

結果、今、順番に今4人くらいに貸し出し中なんです。
（これが結構大変！）

結局、何が言いたかったかというと、
この仕事をしていると人に何か伝えるときに
結構役立っているのかなぁということでした。
（何のマンガかわからなかった皆さん、ごめんなさい。）

でも、私が今伝えないといけないことは
「ROAD TO NINJA」なので最後にシメます。

先週からストラップをつけて販売している劇場前売券ですが、一部の劇場では売り切れも出てきているようです。
明日から公式HPにて入場者プレゼントのDVDの映像の一部
も解禁します。
こちらも注目を集めると思いますので劇場前売券、
まだの方はぜひお早めに。

ちなみに、劇場前売券はお得なんですよ。
最寄りの劇場で確認してみてください。
（例：当日券大人1800円→前売券1300円）

今日も超駄文失礼。
よき週末を！！


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 6, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> From the facebook:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Let's see... he says that last week they started selling advance tickets, but that in some theatres they're already sold out.

He adds that starting from tomorrow, on the official homepage they'll partly be lifting the ban on (some shots from?) the bonus DVD they'll be giving out to movie-goers.

He tells people to hurry if they still want to buy an advance ticket, especially since it's very convenient (normal ticket -> 1800 yen, ticket sold in advance -> 1300 yen).

He also comments on the Paris Japan Expo, and says some other things about his work. Nothing much.


Edit: And thank you to TakL for the corrections!


----------



## takL (Jul 6, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Okay then, a complete translation (TakL, please go ahead and correct it if you see any mistakes):
> 
> _About Uzumaki Naruto's highlights:
> 
> ...



just a couple of lines in red. i think they are
"the storybord (for the scene in ichiraku) was done once but it was different form the image i had so i had them (the animetors) redo it all."

(hes talking about animetors near-final storyboard not his draft for it.)

"personally i believe that made quite nice scenes, which id love people to check, yes"

and appearently hes on about this bit



takL said:


> also there are several lines from the scenario for the movie, of a convo between naruto and iruka with their facial expressions kish drew.
> 
> iruka is telling naruto that naruto cant do something* even tho hes a hero who defeated pain. he adds that naruto's father, minato started from genin moved up to chunin and then to jonin and made a hokage and a face rock(the face carved on rock)
> and naruto says hed rather have his father say hi to him every day than the face rock.
> ...


----------



## mayumi (Jul 6, 2012)

Kishi got a nice voice. Didn't want to show his face for some reason?


----------



## Fay (Jul 6, 2012)

Kishi pek! If only I could meet him !

Now people can stop saying he hates Sakura, he's dedicating a whole interview to her after all ! I hope he also talkes about Sasuke 



Jad said:


> Can we all say now that the 'ideas' in the movie are canon now? Specifically feats. >____________>


Since Sakura's parents were revealed I already considered it canon. But of course everyone should decide for themselves :/


----------



## takL (Jul 6, 2012)

a bit more character designs from the sunshine event posted @2ch
9b-ed naruto(aka chili naru) 
kurenai and her baby 
one for my buddy addy, edo itachi 

and no not all of them @ sunshine are for the movie. those for the shippuden anime are included. check the dates on them.




mayumi said:


> Kishi got a nice voice. Didn't want to show his face for some reason?



he looks as if he hasnt been outdoors for ages.  whiter than white.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 6, 2012)

takL said:


> kurenai and her baby



OMG! 

How cute! Can you translate the text above Kurenai and next to the baby, takL? Does it say the baby's name or gender?


----------



## Fay (Jul 6, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> OMG!
> 
> How cute! Can you translate the text above Kurenai and next to the baby, takL? Does it say the baby's name or gender?



It looks like a boy to me...looks more like his mommy than daddy


----------



## ryz (Jul 6, 2012)

takL said:
			
		

> also there are several lines from the scenario for the movie, of a convo between naruto and iruka with their facial expressions kish drew.
> 
> iruka is telling naruto that naruto cant do something* even tho hes a hero who defeated pain. he adds that naruto's father, minato started from genin moved up to chunin and then to jonin and made a hokage and a face rock(the face carved on rock)
> *and naruto says hed rather have his father say hi to him every day than the face rock. *
> ...





Also, it kinds of explains why Minato is not the Hokage in the AU world.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 6, 2012)

That baby is adorable!


----------



## Fay (Jul 6, 2012)

ryz said:


> Also, it kinds of explains why Minato is not the Hokage in the AU world.



Jupsz, basically this whole thing is what Naruto subconsciously wants, so his parents alive instead of dead heroes and Sasuke being loyal to him .


----------



## takL (Jul 6, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> OMG!
> 
> How cute! Can you translate the text above Kurenai and next to the baby, takL? Does it say the baby's name or gender?



im afraid no it doesnt. the text above Kurenai says "☆on the lips,  colour tracing (i donno wth they mean) in different colours" next to kurenai
and i can only see "☆cheeks colour..." next to the baby



NarutoLuffy said:


> they said this movie will during the war



said who? i havent seen an article that says so. 
from the iruk-naruto convo, i thought it was after the pain invasion.
i wonder how narutod know kushinas face. maybe someone shows him her pic in the beginning of the film?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 6, 2012)

takL said:


> im afraid no it doesnt. the text above Kurenai says "☆on the lips,  colour tracing (i donno wth they mean) in different colours" next to kurenai
> and i can only see "☆cheeks colour..." next to the baby
> 
> 
> ...



The first trailer that was subbed said it was based in the current war. I will try to find the tailer.


----------



## takL (Jul 6, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> The first trailer that was subbed said it was based in the current war. I will try to find the tailer.



thanks. then i can check the trans.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, said and done.

Here's the trailer for the bonus DVD to be given to movie-goers:

And theme food galore.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 6, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks. then i can check the trans.



Found it. Look at 19-21.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDGwPeJuIdM&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## takL (Jul 6, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Found it. Look at 19-21.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDGwPeJuIdM&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]



the mark 0:21?
 "the movie version of the great shinobi world war"


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 6, 2012)

takL said:


> the mark 0:21?
> "the movie version of the great shinobi world war"



Ok thanks .

I still don't get it. So the movie is basically the war in a different way.


----------



## ryz (Jul 6, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Wow, said and done.
> 
> Here's the trailer for the bonus DVD to be given to movie-goers:
> 
> And theme food galore.



Thank you!

Btw, why are they hiding Kishi's face? Both in this and the previous video, they were avoiding focus in Kishi's face.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't know why. He's showed his face before.

Here's a clear pic of his face:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mayumi (Jul 6, 2012)

He probably requested it for whatever reason.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 6, 2012)

ryz said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Btw, why are they hiding Kishi's face? Both in this and the previous video, they were avoiding focus in Kishi's face.



Because he's ugly and they don't want to ruin children's dreams?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 6, 2012)

So this is the movie version of the Ninja war different from the tv series?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 6, 2012)

mezzo, takl, any of you have links for the shonen jump article from last week? It had coloured Sai. I really wanted it. It's the only article we don't have. I know it didn't have much information, but... coloured Sai. Furthermore, article freak over here. 

Anyway, what about this week's WSJ? Nothing on it?


I got a fuzzy feeling. WHY AREN'T YOU LIKABLE ANYMORE. I feel so disappointed Naruto is no longer my favourite. 



mezzomarinaio said:


> He adds that starting from tomorrow, on the official homepage they'll partly be lifting the ban on (some shots from?) the bonus DVD they'll be giving out to movie-goers.




oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh



			
				takl said:
			
		

> and naruto says hed rather have his father say hi to him every day than the face rock.



...


*Spoiler*: __ 










Fay said:


> I hope he also talkes about Sasuke



Well, there's still time for a third (and a fourth!) interview, so I think he will.  And I hope the fourth is for Kakashi. 

I'll be back with that DVD trailer.


----------



## takL (Jul 6, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Wow, said and done.
> 
> Here's the trailer for the bonus DVD to be given to movie-goers:
> 
> And theme food galore.


caption "only those who see it can have it-its another NARUTO"
kish: hey this is masashi kishimoto
caption "masasi kishimoto tells!"
kish :i simply couldnt be happy with it and had them do it all over again."
caption "what are behind the scenes/the backstage of Road To Ninja"
kish :sorta like i dont care anymore, ill tell it all"


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 6, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> mezzo, takl, any of you have links for the shonen jump article from last week? It had coloured Sai. I really wanted it. It's the only article we don't have. I know it didn't have much information, but... coloured Sai. Furthermore, article freak over here.



Alas, I've only seen those little scans from before.



Ch1p said:


> Anyway, what about this week's WSJ? Nothing on it?



Here is what Ohana had to say about it:







ryz said:


> Btw, why are they hiding Kishi's face? Both in this and the previous video, they were avoiding focus in Kishi's face.



...embarassing pimple?


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jul 6, 2012)

Now im even more curious. I wanna watch it raw so bad right this minute.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jul 6, 2012)

Kurenai's baby! 









I think your Sakura keychain thingy is cute as fuck Kishimoto, you should tell me where you got it.


----------



## Addy (Jul 6, 2012)

takL said:


> a bit more character designs from the sunshine event posted @2ch
> 9b-ed naruto(aka chili naru)
> kurenai and her baby
> one for my buddy addy, edo itachi
> ...



i would rep you but i can't


----------



## KevKev (Jul 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> ...I want this statue.
> 
> But is it just me, or does this series of pics seem like it has the potential to become a meme?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2012)

takL said:


> a bit more character designs from the sunshine event posted @2ch
> 9b-ed naruto(aka chili naru)



Awesome.


----------



## Epyon (Jul 6, 2012)

Fay said:


> Jupsz, basically this whole thing is what Naruto subconsciously wants, so his parents alive instead of dead heroes and Sasuke being loyal to him .



He also wants Hinata to come out of his shell and (secretly), that Shikamaru is dumber then he is and Neji is more of a lecher then he is instead of being all proper and serious. And he just hates Akamaru cause he pissed on him, hence why Kiba's a catperson.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 6, 2012)

As I've said before, but got deleted. it has to do with Naruto's inner desires. His parents being alive is personal, therefore they're there. Kiba liking cats or dogs is indiferent. It doesn't matter.



Lolitalush said:


>



But I thought he hated her. 

Anyway, from the dvd trailer. All panels are from the manga, just rearranged.



At the upper left corner, it's Raikage and either C or Darui. I remember this panel vaguely. Why are they grouped with the Akatsuki.



A weird collage. There's repeated stuff. 



The upper right seems like the Hokage office balcony. I remember a scene with Tsunade here.

The lower left panel is Tsunade (I think this is that panel with A and Tsunade arriving at the battlefield together.
The one next to it is familiar, but I can't remember of what.
Last is one of the five kage panels.



This is a continuation of the above.

I'm not sure what the ones in the middle are. At first I thought the one on the left was Danzo's seal on Sasuke's skin and the one at the right was Tobi explaining how Sasuke defeated Danzo with genjutsu but the hair doesn't fit.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 6, 2012)

Why is it so exposed.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 6, 2012)

Kurenai's baby


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 6, 2012)

Kishi not showing his face could mean he's shy or simply doesn't like showing his face around.

I have a friend who doesn't like people taking pictures of him too. Who knows.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 6, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kishi not showing his face could mean he's shy or simply doesn't like showing his face around.
> 
> I have a friend who doesn't like people taking pictures of him too. Who knows.


Hey, the man's obviously busy crafting a masterpiece.  No time for photos.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 6, 2012)

Lolitalush said:


> Kurenai's baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kurenai's baby and a Sakura's chain!!! 

Kishi you...


Ch1p said:


> As I've said before, but got deleted. it has to do with Naruto's inner desires. His parents being alive is personal, therefore they're there. Kiba liking cats or dogs is indiferent. It doesn't matter.



Wouldn't surprise me that Naruto thought about it just for fun, during part.1 Kiba, Shino and Shikamaru used to get angry enough with him and make fun of him and Naruto has always had a sense of humor and loved to pull pranks.

Apart from this movie is supposed also to be fun, at least that, to date is the idea that transmits to me.
I agree with your point about his parents and personal bonds.



> But I thought he hated her.


You thought too much Ch1p. She inspires him, he even has a keychain of her close to him as he works.


----------



## Fay (Jul 6, 2012)

Kishi likes Sakura


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 6, 2012)

Shouldn't these be put in spoiler tags? Some of the pics are really spoilerish.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 6, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Thank you very much, as always!
> 
> Okay then, a complete translation (TakL, please go ahead and correct it if you see any mistakes):
> 
> ...


I miss this post. Can't wait to see what he says about Sakura. 

I was trying to find out if Kurenai's baby is a boy or a girl, but idk can be either one or the other.


----------



## Combine (Jul 6, 2012)

Tons of manga spoilers in those above pics. Nothing to do with the movie.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 6, 2012)

Omigosh. Kishi loves Sakura! I'm so happy. I'm saving that keychain picture.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 6, 2012)

Nothing important to report. 

I found one of the cards in bigger format.



And this one is new I believe.



.

That's it.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 6, 2012)

Interested in some Sakura background story now.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 6, 2012)

Does anybody know what the cards actually say?


----------



## ryz (Jul 7, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kishi not showing his face could mean he's shy or simply doesn't like showing his face around.
> 
> I have a friend who doesn't like people taking pictures of him too. Who knows.



Thing is, we HAVE seen his face before, a guy even posted a pic a couple of pages back, and I remember seeing a gif oh him on tumblr, taken from some previous interview, and it clearly shows his face then.

So this sudden reluctance is... a bit odd.

I have a weird feeling it was "stylistic" choice by the person directing the video... in which can it's the dumbest idea I have ever scene


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 7, 2012)

KURENAI'S BABY pek


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jul 7, 2012)

ryz said:


> Thing is, we HAVE seen his face before, a guy even posted a pic a couple of pages back, and I remember seeing a gif oh him on tumblr, taken from some previous interview, and it clearly shows his face then.
> 
> So this sudden reluctance is... a bit odd.
> 
> I have a weird feeling it was "stylistic" choice by the person directing the video... in which can it's the dumbest idea I have ever scene



Kinda adds an element of "Mystery of the Man Behind the Story" -type -thing.


----------



## Joker J (Jul 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> Can we all say now that the 'ideas' in the movie are canon now? Specifically feats. >____________>



Once the movie comes out Sakura dad a HoKage in a genjutsu is so canon he will be valid in the BD.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 7, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> The one next to it is familiar, but I can't remember of what.



It's Raido attacking Kakuzu through Aoba's flock of crows.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is the scan of next week's movie info in Weekly Shonen Jump:



Ohana already spoilered it back here:






Edit:

(Near the little fox) _"A suspicious little fox wearing an ominous mask!"_

_"Four creatures wearing the same mask of the little fox.
What is the purpose of these sacred beasts that rule the four compass points!?"_

_"The disclosing of the original characters that Kishimoto-sensei thought for the movie! How will they be involved with Naruto!?"_


----------



## Jad (Jul 7, 2012)

Those links send you back to the "narutoforums.com" home page.

What are those beasts? Summons? O_o

I like that Turtle looking beast 

If it wasn't for that Seahorse, I was about to say each of those beasts have relevance to Gai.

Morning Peacock: Peacock beast
Hirudora: Tiger Beast
Turtle: Turtle Summon/final attack?

Than again, the Fox makes no sense to Gai as well. Oh well xD


----------



## ryz (Jul 7, 2012)

URL ne fonctionnent pas


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sooooo....are those supossed to be alternate bijuu or....what?


----------



## Jad (Jul 7, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Sooooo....are those supossed to be alternate bijuu or....what?



Don't think so, the Peacock has 10 tails :/


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Jul 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> Those links send you back to the "narutoforums.com" home page.
> 
> What are those beasts? Summons? O_o
> 
> ...



With a Tiger and Turtle being there, I'm tempted to say the bird is meant to be a Phoenix and the Seahorse thing being a Dragon due to

but I'm not sure


----------



## Jad (Jul 7, 2012)

* Azure Dragon of the East (青龍): Spring
* Vermilion Bird of the South (朱雀): Summer
* White Tiger of the West (白虎): Autumn/Fall
* Black Tortoise of the North (玄武): Winter

Yeah thats what I think @above post

That thing could be called a "Sea Dragon". Kind of looks like a leafy Sea Horse. This is "Azure Dragon" - from wikipedia


I have no idea what the Fox is there though, that threw me off.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 7, 2012)

I like their design. Even more than the design of some canon bijuu. But 10tails? Oh shi...


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry, I fixed the links and added a translation of the few other tidbits on the page. 

The four creatures are Genbu, Seiryuu, Byakko and Suzaku.

(Plus the little fox.)


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 7, 2012)

Mmmh the scans are full of manga spoilers


----------



## Yunie (Jul 7, 2012)

Oooh, the four gods...


... Wait. What's going on with this movie?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 7, 2012)

Mangakas have extremely irregular lives, not all of them can be expected to have their face looking like one they always feel like putting out there. Esp the Japanese, who wear sanitary masks like an accessory if they just don't 'feel' like showing their faces someday.

got no make up? WEAR A SANITARY MASK

feel like shit and it shows? WEAR A SANITARY MASK.

want your face to stay out of a photo? WEAR A SANITARY MASK.

want to be avoidant for whatever reason? WEAR A SANITARY MASK.

big fucking whoop if Kishi's just giving his back.


----------



## takL (Jul 7, 2012)

in the little fox sketch kishi wrote "this is the uniform designe for all the 9 people" and sfx "POP(/boink)!"

it must be from Act 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



 -act 3
the masked naruto vs menma-naruto. 
*9 beasts vs menma-naruto*. akatsuki members line up.
Naruto "what an idea…Not now…" However, the akatukis start to beat the 9 beasts
Naruto  "good heavens....why? is it because blah blah blah….!?(he convinces himself)"
the masked naruto vs menma-naruto. *the 9 beasts are defeated and with a pop! turn to tiny foxes*. they gather together to go into "(scroll?/hole? an unreadable word) " of the mask. the mask breaks. what emerges from behind the mask is , lo and behold, shisui!




undernieth are about the exhibition of kishs manga panels at some of the theaters 
and about another event, a stamp rally -a 'tie-up' with bus companies?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 7, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> KURENAI'S BABY pek



Where is he\she?..I cannot see him/her..
When Naruto said Namaka in the trailer..what's the meaning of it?! ..


----------



## Jad (Jul 7, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> Mangakas have extremely irregular lives, not all of them can be expected to have their face looking like one they always feel like putting out there. Esp the Japanese, who wear sanitary masks like an accessory if they just don't 'feel' like showing their faces someday.
> 
> got no make up? WEAR A SANITARY MASK
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure Sanitary masks are worn because there is soo much people in asian countries, and they don't want to get sick. If your sick in an asian country for a while pretty sure you'll get replaced pretty easily.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 7, 2012)

I lived in Japan for 3 months, I think I had enough time to find out the other excuses to wear sanitary masks...in places that aren't crowded for one. There is no difference from any average country with a high population density that's not hygiene challenged.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 7, 2012)

takL said:


> in the little fox sketch kishi wrote "this is the uniform designe for all the 9 people" and sfx "POP(/boink)!"
> 
> it must be from Act 3
> 
> ...



Do the Japanese use the 3 act system for their movies or are there more?


----------



## takL (Jul 7, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> Do the Japanese use the 3 act system for their movies or are there more?



donno but in  the plot has 3 acts. perhaps u too can see １幕(Act 1)　2幕(Act 2)　3幕(Act 3) in there.


takL said:


> ok my friends
> a bit more from the manuscript in the + act article
> 
> it tells the goals of the story on the upper-left corner and a logline on the top right corner
> ...


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 7, 2012)

Kurenai's baby is so cute pek


----------



## ryz (Jul 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> * Azure Dragon of the East (青龍): Spring
> * Vermilion Bird of the South (朱雀): Summer
> * White Tiger of the West (白虎): Autumn/Fall
> * Black Tortoise of the North (玄武): Winter
> ...



In case some one wants to read up in the four gods:


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 7, 2012)

tiff-tiff86 said:


> Kinda adds an element of "Mystery of the Man Behind the Story" -type -thing.



Funny. That's exactly what I thought.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 7, 2012)

Yunie said:


> Oooh, the four gods...
> 
> 
> ... Wait. What's going on with this movie?



I agree, this is was a turn I did not expect.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 7, 2012)

new scan. translation plz?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 7, 2012)

Someone posted these before...




But the complete versions are new.





I don't understand why they made the proportions smaller for the waist down. No, that's not perspective. They really changed them. The Akatsuki mural also features this. Weird design choice.

---

Not connected to the movie, more like the 10 years of Naruto:


*Spoiler*: _Itachi sketches_ 










*Spoiler*: _posters_ 















*Spoiler*: _statues for Kakashi / Minato_


----------



## Jad (Jul 7, 2012)

Err, they could have spent a bit more time making the statues a bit better. Looks like they got cheap labor and even than rushed the product. Would like that Naruto statue though in my room, use it as a punching bag whenever I get pissed at the Manga.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> Err, they could have spent a bit more time making the statues a bit better. Looks like they got cheap labor and even than rushed the product. *Would like that Naruto statue though in my room, use it as a punching bag* whenever I get pissed at the Manga.



You're saying that before you see that wonderful thing. Just wait for it. it's very glorious.

(cont - not related to movie)




*Spoiler*: _more wall characters: young versions of asuma, gai, kakashi, shizune_ 
















*Spoiler*: _more wall characters: kakashi, naruto, sakura, sasuke_ 














---

Bleh, forgot this movie related wall character group:


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 7, 2012)

^ Naruto's statue looks like a derp.



I agree that in AU Sasuke's full-body wall-poster makes him look short. Sasuke is the tallest Team 7 student, as his height indicates on the poster, so I refuse to accept his full-body wall-poster shortness.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 7, 2012)

Naruto's statue is alright 
Such blasphemy 
Btw the AUSasuke seems a dwarf...


----------



## PopoTime (Jul 7, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: _posters_



*Spoiler*: _posters_ 





I want this on my wall.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 7, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> I agree that in AU Sasuke's full-body wall-poster makes him look short. Sasuke is the tallest Team 7 student, as his height indicates on the poster, so I refuse to accept his full-body wall-poster shortness.



All of these wall characters look like that. There are several series, one with team Minato, another for Akatsuki and another for the Rookie 12 (sans Sasuke). They all look like this, really short legs. I've seen this type of design in other franchises for these expos, but I never understood why it is used. 


*Spoiler*: _more wall characters: Kakashi, Obito, Rin, Minato_ 



















*Spoiler*: _Akatsuki, Konoha 12_ 







I have individuals for all of these. I'm not posting them because they are irrelevant to the movie thread. I don't mind uploading them though.


----------



## Fay (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice posters <3! So I'm guessing from all the promotional material we've seen now that the main characters in the movie will be Naruto and his parents.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 7, 2012)

More sketches for the 10th anniversary. I guess it's alright to post these?




*Spoiler*: _Gai & Kakashi, Obito, Sakumo_ 













I'm unsure whether these will be for the movie or not. I have a vague memory of seeing last scenes and movie, but I can't remember anymore. I'm beginning to lose grasp of the folder that I have. 





colour: 



colour: 



colour:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 7, 2012)

OMG WALL OF AKATSUKIS  



Jad said:


> Err, they could have spent a bit more time making the statues a bit better. Looks like they got cheap labor and even than rushed the product. Would like that Naruto statue though in my room, use it as a punching bag whenever I get pissed at the Manga.





Hmm I'd have Kakashi statue in my room


----------



## Jad (Jul 7, 2012)

Those Team Gai, Asuma, Kurenai scans look like they are standing outside the Fire temple, if you remember, this is where Kakuzu and Hidan fought Chikrirui (one of Asuma's friends), the monk dude.

Maybe a new anime opening perhaps?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 7, 2012)

Love all the posters. Minato and Narutopek. I want that one so much. Man I can't wait for this movie it's like Kishi's gift to us cuz Naruto will be ending.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, who are one the sketches? They are not looks like Minato's team. I need more detailed picture.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hinata looks pregnant with that stance


----------



## ch1p (Jul 7, 2012)

Harbour said:


> Wow, who are one the sketches? They are not looks like Minato's team. I need more detailed picture.



The first two on the left are of Minato. The third is of his backpack in Kakashi Gaiden. The first on the right are these two guys.

I agree on wanting more detailed pictures though. No matter how much I look at the last two, I can't understand who they are.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 7, 2012)

OMG just got to go through the thread and see what I missed. The Sasuke cake I got to have one hell all the sweets look so cute. Kurenai's Babypek the cutest thing ever. Kishi may be shy doesn't want to really be shown that much but the Sakura Keychain is so cute. Wish I was in Japan to really experience this first hand.


----------



## 8 (Jul 7, 2012)

wow there's so much content released. by the time you get to see this movie you already know it all. and how long is this movie supposed to be anyway? i can't imagine it shorter then 4 hours.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 7, 2012)

8 said:


> wow there's so much content released. by the time you get to see this movie you already know it all. and how long is this movie supposed to be anyway? i can't imagine it shorter then 4 hours.



I believe it will be around 1 hour and 30 min. I'm not sure but that's what I remember reading somewhere.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 7, 2012)

Its way longer than that, its 1hr and 50 Mins.


----------



## Shakar (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm probably late to this, but did they change Tobi's seiyuu? He sounds different.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2012)

Those masked beasts look great. Wonder what their role will be in the movie, maybe they are under Menma's command, his summonings? If he really is the masked man seen in the trailer of course.



Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gai & Kakashi, Obito, Sakumo_



First time I see Sakumo's character sketch.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its way longer than that, its 1hr and 50 Mins.



That's what I thought at first but I couldn't remember if it was 30 min or 50 min. So it's about 20 min longer than the other movies.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 7, 2012)

^ Wonder of there's bonus footage. Bring it up to 2hrs and 10mins or something. I have faith in you, Animation Team\Kishi's people. 

 
I think that it'll be too short for me no matter how long it lasts.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 7, 2012)

I wanna see what Hot Blooded Kakashi can do.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 7, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> All of these wall characters look like that. There are several s%ries, one with team Minato, another for Akatsuki and another for the Rookie 12 (sans Sasuke). They all look like this, really short legs. I've seen this type of design in other franchises for these expos, but I never understood why it is used.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _more wall characters: Kakashi, Obito, Rin, Minato_
> ...



Oh would you mind uploading the K12 individual shots somewhere please? These are from the 3rd Shippuden Movie, which I love to death! Thanks!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2012)

*@MS81:* Probably use more than just 1 Gate.


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2012)

Shakar said:


> I'm probably late to this, but did they change Tobi's seiyuu? He sounds different.



He started using a different voice way back when he revealed himself as Madara but it's been the same seiyuu since then.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 7, 2012)

Cute pic of Kurenai's baby. 

Sorry to ask but who's Menma?


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jul 7, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> Cute pic of Kurenai's baby.
> 
> Sorry to ask but who's Menma?



Naruto. Apparently. It's really not clear, but it seems that AU Naruto goes by Menma. But then, all the AU characters in the trailer and whatnot call him Naruto. I don't think anybody is really sure what it means.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 7, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan. translation plz?



no translation?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> Naruto. Apparently. It's really not clear, but it seems that AU Naruto goes by Menma. But then, all the AU characters in the trailer and whatnot call him Naruto. I don't think anybody is really sure what it means.



Could it be his brother or something? Minato and Kushina get to live longer therefore can have another child or something. Even though they look like twins. I just cannot understand why they call him Naruto if he's keeping that a secret. Plus Sakura is in her home in the trailer, Sasuke's a loyal friend to Naruto, ect so it's not like the AU's don't know who Sakura and Naruto are.

Interestingly, Menma is something used as a topping on ramen.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jul 7, 2012)

takL said:


> i bet its the "oy oy" hinata in the limited tukuyomi world.
> 
> 
> yea plus in kishs rough sletch hinata  says "dont beat feet, naruto!"
> ...



Eh... possibly? But it doesn't seem like it. 



thoughtful1 said:


> Could it be his brother or something? Minato and Kushina get to live longer therefore can have another child or something. Even though they look like twins. I just cannot understand why they call him Naruto if he's keeping that a secret. Plus Sakura is in her home in the trailer, Sasuke's a loyal friend to Naruto, ect so it's not like the AU's don't know who Sakura and Naruto are.
> 
> Interestingly, Menma is something used as a topping on ramen.



I believe all the information about Menma has come from scribbles written in the margins of the sketches and blurry scripts, yes? So it's pretty unclear.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 7, 2012)

Geg said:


> He started using a different voice way back when he revealed himself as Madara but it's been the same seiyuu since then.



Are you sure?
I would had prefered if he had kept the same voice but with a different tone and more serious rather than crazy. It would give you a creep and mysterious vibe.


----------



## takL (Jul 8, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Interestingly, Menma is something used as a topping on ramen.



and in act1 at ichiraku naruto says he hates manma on his ramen. 
according to kishs script.



Ender Wiggin said:


> I believe all the information about Menma has come from scribbles written in the margins of the sketches and blurry scripts, yes? So it's pretty unclear.



You can clearly see　the name menma メンマ in the trailer and in the setup designs for minato and kushinas house drawn by animators. 



Jaga said:


> no translation?



from left to right, top to bottom.

Sweet (/honey) trap!? The genjutu world blindfolds/seduces Naruto! 
the Genjutsu is put into motion!
"Love is what weakens people most"  
"I always wanted to do this…"
what naruto will do to the world he wanted..!?
the masked man after 9b attacks Naruto!
(+ sentences in print too small to read)

the newest theatre version!
ROAD TO NINJA NARUTO THE MOVIE
At theatres affiliated with Toho  to be released on 28 July!!


----------



## ch1p (Jul 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









If these were from the 3rd movie, they might exist in better versions though. I'll check it out.


*Spoiler*: _A bonus for the TenTen fan:_ 





I don't know where these supposed to be, but they are official in some way.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank  you Ch1p for these awesome photos and pictures.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what is called the weapon Sakumo wears on his back?

EDIT: what a dupe voted this thread down?


----------



## takL (Jul 8, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Does anyone know what is called the weapon Sakumo wears on his back?



if its written in an image, can u guide me to the image plz.


----------



## ryz (Jul 8, 2012)

takL said:


> if its written in an image, can u guide me to the image plz.


He is talking about this image:



I believe it's called a tanto


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 8, 2012)

takL said:


> if its written in an image, can u guide me to the image plz.



Here you go:



Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gai & Kakashi, Obito, Sakumo_



EDIT: @ ryz

Sai, Fu and Torune's tantos look different, but you can correctly guess that I'm trying to determinate Sakumo's group affilation by used weaponry.


----------



## takL (Jul 8, 2012)

ty ryz and  rose


Last Rose of Summer said:


> Here you go:



there isnt a name of the weapon.

it says hes ☆181cm tall, （same as kakashi at present）.
and "(bare) skin" pointing at around his wrists

tanto just means a short sword.


----------



## Spica (Jul 8, 2012)

Ch1p, thanks for the pictures! 

Are there any closeups of the Akatsuki-wall?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 8, 2012)

Ch1p, some of the K12 pics are broken.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 8, 2012)

I just checked. They're well linked. You using firefox? Press ctrl+F5 then.



There should be a contest as to whose statue is the worst. Naruto has a face only a mother could love, but Sakura's arms and Sasuke's hand are a thing of beauty, too.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *@MS81:* Probably use more than just 1 Gate.



If he use 3rd gate while using Kamui or Raikiri, this will be my canon theory!!!


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 8, 2012)

Goddamn those statues.  
Itachi's seems to look good, though.


----------



## Fay (Jul 8, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I just checked. They're well linked. You using firefox? Press ctrl+F5 then.
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a contest as to whose statue is the worst. Naruto has a face only a mother could love, but Sakura's arms and Sasuke's hand are a thing of beauty, too.



Sasuke's statue looks very okay to me :ho


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 8, 2012)

takL said:


> ty ryz and  rose
> 
> 
> there isnt a name of the weapon.
> ...



Thanks.

I wonder if this means we will see Sakumo in the movie.  Actually I'd like to.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 8, 2012)

Sasuke's right hand is... well, I mean... You know...


----------



## takL (Jul 8, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I wonder if this means we will see Sakumo in the movie.  Actually I'd like to.



doubt it. just look at the date in the image.



Ch1p said:


> I just checked. They're well linked. You using firefox? Press ctrl+F5 then.
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a contest as to whose statue is the worst. Naruto has a face only a mother could love, but Sakura's arms and Sasuke's hand are a thing of beauty, too.



agreed about narutos face and sakuras arms.　sakuras face is also cute.
but about sasukes hands..those fatass fingers of the statues...meh


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 8, 2012)

^ @Pesky Bug

Just noticed Sasuke's right hand, too. Aha.


----------



## takL (Jul 8, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> ^ @Pesky Bug
> 
> Just noticed Sasuke's right hand, too. Aha.



haha. in jp it doesnt mean "u wanker"


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh Sasuke, looks like Orochimaru did not give you what you needed.


----------



## 8 (Jul 8, 2012)

i'd love to see a good orochimaru casually getting along with everyone else in konoha. could be hilarious. 

i suppose he's evil as usual right? or is he even in this movie?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 8, 2012)

Love seeing all the pics and statues. Ch1p and takL you guys are the greatest.


----------



## Fay (Jul 8, 2012)

It's really nice to see the statues, basically they are what the characters would look like in real life right? Now we can see why some characters are considered handsome/pretty and others not so much I guess.

I must say I thought Kakashi would be more handsome...:/


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm wondering if those are actually full body costumes that are worn rather than statues as such. Might explain why some of the limbs look like they are fully flexible and the fingers are like gloves. The arms on Sakura for instance look like they are a cloth or foam rubber material.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I just checked. They're well linked. You using firefox? Press ctrl+F5 then.
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a contest as to whose statue is the worst. Naruto has a face only a mother could love, but Sakura's arms and Sasuke's hand are a thing of beauty, too.



sasuke gets the best statue 


but no mcdonald's sasuke toy statue pose? me disappoint 








This article describes it nicely.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2012)

8 said:


> i'd love to see a good orochimaru casually getting along with everyone else in konoha. could be hilarious.
> 
> i suppose he's evil as usual right? or is he even in this movie?



not pedo priest orochimaru for FTW


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 8, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> ^ @Pesky Bug
> 
> Just noticed Sasuke's right hand, too. Aha.


And he's looking at Sakura, too.

SasuSaku 100% confirmed.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 8, 2012)

Or he just wants to kill her with a jutsu like he would have done had he not been interrupted by Yamato, Kakashi, or Naruto in canon


----------



## ch1p (Jul 8, 2012)

^Here we go again... Honestly, can't you control yourself? I've lost count at how times have you started shit on this thread. 



Addy said:


> sasuke gets the best statue
> 
> 
> but no mcdonald's sasuke toy statue pose? me disappoint
> ...



You missed the toilet pic, the best one imo.

Also there's a better figure atm.



I'm unsure where to start.


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2012)

^omg hahaha


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 8, 2012)

I was not the one who brought up sasusaku in the first place (the poster above me did) .  And besides....all I stated was the truth with what canon Sasuke would have done .  Do not be upset just because canon Sauske is not the same as the ideal Sasuke !


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> ^Here we go again... Honestly, can't you control yourself? I've lost count at how times have you started shit on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's wrong? naruto is doing what he does best....... holding his blue balls


----------



## Fay (Jul 8, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Also there's a better figure atm.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm unsure where to start.



It looks like a planet


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 8, 2012)

I thought it was Uranus or Neptune when I first saw that, as well....


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 8, 2012)

That is a really... weird figure... or whatever the hell it is.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 8, 2012)

Planetary Rasengan. 

Also don't bring up pairings. Pro or anti.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 8, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> You missed the toilet pic, the best one imo.
> 
> Also there's a better figure atm.
> 
> ...


Naruto is holding the eye of the Moon planet.



Pesky Bug said:


> Sasuke's right hand is... well, I mean... You know...


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 8, 2012)

Was the name 'Menma' ever even mentioned prior to the supposed leak? If not, then I think we can safely say it's legit. Tobito is real, Menma is the other masked guy and is Shisui 

Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if the entire movie is canon, the plotholes would be resolved as follows:

In World A (real Narutoverse) Tobi attempts to use Mugen Tsukiyomi but at the end of the movie it fails as Naruto breaks it (why it can even be broken in the first place should be obvious to manga readers)

In World B (Mugen Tsukiyomi Narutoverse) the 'revived Akatsuki' (really just illusions) attack Konoha. The Tobi in this world attacks Naruto and Sakura, and places them into yet another illusion.

In World C (The genjutsu within a genjutsu  ) the 'bizarro world' we see in much of the trailers takes place. Here we have Menma (AU Shisui) presumably using the dark kyuubi and the 4 new beasts to accomplish...something. And that's as far as I can predict given what we know.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> There should be a contest as to whose statue is the worst. Naruto has a face only a mother could love, but Sakura's arms and Sasuke's hand are a thing of beauty, too.



Is Sasuke making a rude jesture, or...   That is one of my favorite Sasuke pics on the wall behind him.  :33

Sakura's arm  

Ch1p posting so many awesome goodies.  


edit:


takL said:


> haha. in jp it doesnt mean "u wanker"



ah, and here I thought it was a universal jesture


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 8, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANK YOU!!!!!! so much!!!!!!! You are amazing!!!!


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 8, 2012)

sasuke is waiting for chance to kill her


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> sasuke is waiting for chance to kill her



that wont happen at all though


----------



## BUUUU (Jul 8, 2012)

from twitter




> 愛知県のラグナシアで「ジャンBANG!」NARUTO特集のロケを敢行中！ 映画情報もたっぷりの7/27(金)8/3(金)の放送をお楽しみに！ テレ東Ｂ


----------



## KevKev (Jul 9, 2012)

Shadow Clones, Shadow Clones Everywhere


----------



## Lovely (Jul 9, 2012)

wtf is with the pirates. 

Also, the cosplayers could have done a better job with the outfits.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 9, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

